# Seguimento Incêndios - 2019



## guisilva5000 (1 Jan 2019 às 17:15)

*Tópico de seguimento de incêndios em Portugal durante o ano de 2019.*


*Link's úteis

Instituto do Mar e da Atmosfera - Índice Risco de Incêndio*
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/ambiente/risco.incendio/index.rcm.jsp?dia=dh

*Protecção Civil - Incêndios*
http://www.prociv.pt/pt-pt/SITUACAOOPERACIONAL/Paginas/ocorrenciassignificativas.aspx
http://www.prociv.pt/

*Fogos.pt (Apps)*
https://fogos.pt/

*European Forest Fire Information System (EFFIS)*
http://forest.jrc.ec.europa.eu/effis/applications/current-situation/

*MODIS Rapid Response*
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/realtime/
http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets

*FIRE GLOBE: The Global Fire Monitoring Center (GFMC)*
http://www.fire.uni-freiburg.de/current/globalfire.htm

*CEIF*
https://www.facebook.com/CEIF.ADAI

*LFF*
https://www.facebook.com/Laboratório-de-Fogos-Florestais-UTAD-203244986409477/?fref=nf

*PFF*
https://www.facebook.com/projPFF



*Regras específicas deste tópico:*

- Este tópico é apenas para relatar situações de incêndios na vossa região em vez de usarem os tópicos de seguimento meteorológico para esse efeito; ou é para acompanhar eventos significativos noutras regiões.
- Evitem grandes polémicas operacionais ou políticas, deixem isso para os especialistas, em local próprio, que não é este.
- Evitem as fotografias do tipo "pyroespectáculo", relatem e documentem um incêndio na vossa região, fotos são sempre bem vindas, mas apenas nessas circunstancias.
- Se for bombeiro ou outro profissional relacionado com a área com interesse especial em acompanhar permanentemente a situação a nível nacional, pf, identifique-se na assinatura, para todos saberem do seu particular interesse.

*Lista de siglas/acrónimos/expressões utilizadas:*
Em algumas instâncias, várias siglas/acrónimos são utilizados nos detalhes das ocorrências quando estas se tornam importantes. Abaixo encontra-se uma lista das mais utilizadas pelos foristas e pela Autoridade Nacional de Emergência e Proteção Civil.

- CDOS - Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro
- CODIS - Comandante Operacional Distrital
- ELAC - Equipa Logística de Apoio ao Combate
- EPCO - Equipa de Posto de Comando Operacional
- FEPC - Força Especial de Proteção Civil
- GRIF - Grupo de Reforço para Incêndios Florestais
- GRUATA - Grupo de Reforço em Ataque Ampliado
- GLOR - Grupo Logístico de Reforço
- CATE - Companhia de Ataque Estendido da GNR (antiga CATA)
- UEPS - Unidade de Emergência, Proteção e Socorro da GNR (antiga GIPS)
- EAUF - Equipa de Análise e Uso do Fogo
- ERAS - Equipa de Reconhecimento e Avaliação de Situação.
- "Morcego" - Equipas aptas para trabalhar com incêndios noturnos. É raro esta designação aparecer nos grupos de reforço.
- PMEPC - Plano Municipal de Emergência e Proteção Civil
- PDEPC - Plano Distrital de Emergência e Proteção Civil
- PCO - Posto de Comando Operacional (onde se localiza o centro das operações de uma dada ocorrência)
- POSIT - Ponto de Situação


*Regras gerais:*

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/ajuda/condicoes-de-utilizacao


----------



## Duarte Sousa (8 Jan 2019 às 17:23)

Uma queimada aqui perto, junto ao Palácio do Correio-Mor, evoluiu para isto (fotos de há 10 minutos).

Liguei para os bombeiros locais quase há 1h, não enviaram meios. Decidi ligar para o 117. Nada. Parece que não querem saber.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jan 2019 às 21:16)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Uma queimada aqui perto, junto ao Palácio do Correio-Mor, evoluiu para isto (fotos de há 10 minutos).
> 
> Liguei para os bombeiros locais quase há 1h, não enviaram meios. Decidi ligar para o 117. Nada. Parece que não querem saber.



Uma coisa é certa, já não chove á praticamente 1 mes, e á superfice o solo e a vegetação já está evidenciar alguns sinais de secura, tenho também obsevado aqui em redor, algumas queimadas com grande colunas de fumo, e tenho visto que cada vez mais tem aumentado o nº de ocorrencias a nível nacional.
Só no distrito do Porto, foram mobilizados até ao momento 103 operacionais, 28, veiculos e 1 MA, isto onde só num foco de incendio em Ansiães, que começou ás 6 da manhã, passou dos 50 operacionais, já começa a ser um número considerável para a época em questão.

Agora não deixa de ser estranho o que comentas pois, ninguém querer saber da ocorrencia, o seria que se tatava de algum incendio controlado, e estariam lá operacionais especializados no controlo da situação.


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Jan 2019 às 22:15)




----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Jan 2019 às 22:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Pois pela altura das chamas numa altura destas do ano, evidencia bem já a falta de humidade presente na vegetação, ainda por cima agora o nevoeiro tem andado mais ausente, o que pelo menos enquanto não chovia, ajudava a manter uns bons níveis de humidade no solo.
E também requer um maior cuidado e atenção por parte das pessoas que pensem em realizar queimas e queimadas, e melhor nunca abandonar os locais onde acendeu o fogo, nem mesmo com o cair da noite, como muita gente costuma fazer.


----------



## slbgdt (9 Jan 2019 às 04:17)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



Fogo controlado.
Não havia ocorrência nenhuma aberta na altura


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jan 2019 às 08:31)

slbgdt disse:


> Fogo controlado.
> Não havia ocorrência nenhuma aberta na altura



Pois era o que eu tinha pensado, comentei em cima, pois sei que a Montis,efectuou um fogo controla no dia 7, na zona próximo de S.Pedro do Sul.






http://montisacn.blogspot.com/2019/01/o-importante-e-o-que-conseguirmos-fazer.html


----------



## slbgdt (9 Jan 2019 às 23:15)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois era o que eu tinha pensado, comentei em cima, pois sei que a Montis,efectuou um fogo controla no dia 7, na zona próximo de S.Pedro do Sul.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A meteorologia está óptima para este tipo de acções.
Pouco ou nenhum vento. 
Céu limpo e humidade Alta.
Um destes dias um técnico até partilhou uma foto de um pinga lume a trabalhar com geada no chão.
Também os técnicos verdadeiros do PNPG têm queimado bastante para a mudança de pasto


----------



## jcsmonteiro (11 Jan 2019 às 00:52)

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/po...btyqswualavet5kejkcs8ejpcd7c2-4_npewhjvvqmuks
S.pedro da cova, Gondomar, 73 homens e 24 viaturas no combate neste momento


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Fev 2019 às 13:55)

*Incêndio ativo na serra de Montemuro terá sido causado por “queimadas”*
13.02.2019 às 13h21

*O incêndio florestal que lavra desde o início da manhã desta quarta-feira no concelho de Castro Daire obrigou à mobilização de três meios aéreos, dois aviões e um helicóptero*

O incêndio florestal que lavra desde as 9h30 na serra de Montemuro, no concelho de Castro Daire, obrigou à mobilização de três meios aéreos, dois aviões e um helicóptero. De acordo com fonte da Proteção Civil “o fogo lavra numa zona íngreme, de difícil acesso, num vale encaixado e onde há dificuldades de atuar”.

Os aviões, que estão a atuar a partir do aeródromo de Viseu – a 30 quilómetros, “foram mobilizados para permitirem o trabalho dos bombeiros que estão a combater o fogo apeado”, numa zona classificada como tendo elevado valor ambiental.

No local estão as corporações de Castro Daire e Vila Nova de Paiva e um destacamento da Força Especial de Bombeiros, deslocado de Trancoso.

As causas do incêndio ainda não estão apuradas, mas fontes dos bombeiros acreditam que tenha tido origem “nas queimadas dos pastores. O tempo vai seco, a temperatura elevada e o pasto não tem rebentado”, disse um dos responsáveis.
https://expresso.pt/sociedade/2019-...o-tera-sido-causado-por-queimadas#gs.aWCx4wAL


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Fev 2019 às 14:05)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Incêndio ativo na serra de Montemuro terá sido causado por “queimadas”*
> 13.02.2019 às 13h21
> 
> *O incêndio florestal que lavra desde o início da manhã desta quarta-feira no concelho de Castro Daire obrigou à mobilização de três meios aéreos, dois aviões e um helicóptero*
> ...



Mais uma vez, nada de novo, infelizmente a partir de agora os incendios provocados por queimadas que se descontrolam, pois com estas temperaturas, aliadas á falta de humidade principalmente.
Apesar da nova lei da queima de sobrantes ter entrado em vigor a 21 de Janeiro, mais uma vez ningém respeita, nem pedem autorização, ou seja está tudo com dantes.


----------



## Nickname (13 Fev 2019 às 15:12)

O incêndio florestal que lavrava desde as 9h30 desta quarta-feira (13 de fevereiro), em Castro Daire, foi dominado às 14h29. A informação foi adiantada por fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro de Viseu.

O incêndio tinha uma frente ativa desde as 9h30, numa zona de difícil acesso, e estava a ser combatido às 13h30 por dois meios aéreos e 23 bombeiros apoiados por quatro viaturas.

O recurso a meios aéreos, de acordo com a mesma fonte, justificava-se pela dificuldade do terreno.

Além de Castro Daire, também está ativo um outro incêndio em S. Pedro do Sul, na freguesia de Sul. Segundo a Proteção Civil, o alerta foi dado às 14h08. As chamas estão a ser combatidas por cinco bombeiros, apoiados por uma viatura.

https://www.jornaldocentro.pt/onlin...movELeFbsjAUxP3Cmq-7e0hvOawr2bEb1DWDly49qlsK8


----------



## algarvio1980 (14 Fev 2019 às 23:22)

*Quatro bombeiros feridos em capotamento de veículo no combate a incêndio em Odemira*

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...o-de-veiculo-no-combate-a-incendio-em-odemira


----------



## dvieira (22 Fev 2019 às 20:28)

Dia com algumas ocorrências que envolveu hoje pelo menos 7 meios aéreos. A esta hora destaque para um incêndio em Vieira de Leiria. O fim de semana pode ser propício ao surgimento de ocorrências devido á continuação do tempo seco.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Fev 2019 às 20:34)

dvieira disse:


> Dia com algumas ocorrências que envolveu hoje pelo menos 7 meios aéreos. A esta hora destaque para um incêndio em Vieira de Leiria. O fim de semana pode ser propício ao surgimento de ocorrências devido á continuação do tempo seco.



Pois envolver 7 MA, em ocorrencias  ainda em Fevereiro, não deixa de ser uma situação considerável, provavelmente e tendo em conta a hora da ocorrencia desse foco de incendio agrícola, em Vieira de Leiria, deixa a pensar se não teria sido uma queima de sobrante que é abandonada com o cair da noite, como já vem sendo hábito.
Mobiliza já 34 operacionais.


----------



## Agreste (24 Fev 2019 às 09:16)

o governo deve rever o DCIF de 2019 para lhe acrescentar mais meios aéreos e sobretido mais pessoal do exército.
as campanhas para limpeza do território devem recomeçar o quanto antes. 

a circulação em matas ou perímetros florestais deve ser reduzida a situações pontuais ou mesmo proibida com vigilância do exército.

a situação será crítica logo que as temperaturas comecem a subir. A primavera será muito curta e tudo se transformará em palha.


----------



## Agreste (24 Fev 2019 às 09:18)

a actividade económica gerada pelas festas de verão deve ser repensada pelas câmaras municipais porque ocupa meios dos bombeiros.


----------



## jcsmonteiro (25 Fev 2019 às 22:41)

“URGENTE
Grande incêndio na vizinha Galiza, na zona de A Gudinha, Ourense, bem perto de Portugal. ”
Fonte Facebook meteo trás os montes.
Com fotografia


----------



## huguh (2 Mar 2019 às 15:11)

senti um helicoptero a andar aqui... já passou umas 10 vezes.. achei estranho e fui à janela..
e é um heli de combate a incendios ... incrivel. começam cedo

Incêndio em Medrões


----------



## Duarte Sousa (2 Mar 2019 às 15:14)

huguh disse:


> senti um helicoptero a andar aqui... já passou umas 10 vezes.. achei estranho e fui à janela..
> e é um heli de combate a incendios ... incrivel. começam cedo
> 
> Incêndio em Medrões



Já em fase de resolução.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Mar 2019 às 19:21)

Hoje foi um dia bem atarefado para os bombeiros, pelo menos no distrito de Santarém, onde em 5 ocorrencias, estiveram envolvidos 86 operacionais, 24 operacionais, e 1 MA.
Ás 11:30, vi os veiculos todos dos BV de Torres Novas, saírem para um incendio agrícola, e para variar continuam a surgir focos de incendio meia noite e meia, provavelmente de uma queima que reacendeu com o vento que fez durante a noite.


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Mar 2019 às 20:16)

Ao que parece que foi uma gestão de combustível que se descontrolou.


----------



## Devas (14 Mar 2019 às 23:51)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Ao que parece que foi uma gestão de combustível que se descontrolou.



Curiosamente esta ocorrência não apareceu, nem aparece no site da ANPC (prociv.pt).


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Mar 2019 às 13:32)

Devas disse:


> Curiosamente esta ocorrência não apareceu, nem aparece no site da ANPC (prociv.pt).



Pois por acaso também reparei nisso, não sei porque razão não consta no site, ainda para mais sendo já uma ocorrencia significativa.


----------



## dvieira (19 Mar 2019 às 14:47)

IF já com alguma expressão em Castro D aire. Conta já com 3 meios aéreos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Mar 2019 às 15:13)

dvieira disse:


> IF já com alguma expressão em Castro D aire. Conta já com 3 meios aéreos.



Reforço de meios! Provavelmente pelo ataque inicial pegou com força, mal de nós se não chover mais alguma coisa até ao Verão!


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mar 2019 às 15:36)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Reforço de meios!



Tendo em conta que estamos ainda no inverno, apesar de não parecer, é já uma ocorrencia bastente significativa.
Um vizinho, ia agora proceder á queima de ramagens de oliveiras, tendo já feito o pedido online, no qual ele me disse que mesmo com autorização para queimar, em outros terrenos seus, com mais matéria seca, nem sequer ia começar.
Ora eu pedi-lhe toda essa ramagem para triturar, e  o meu vizinho ficou todo satisfeito, não me custa nada, e ficamos os tres a ganhar, eu, ele, e e atmosfera.
As juntas de freguisia deviam de possuir um grande triturador florestal, e disponibilizar ás pessoas, segundo marcação prévia, aí sim seria uma óptima ideia, e depois ou o junta ficava com a estilha, para vender, ou simplesmente, dono do terreno pagava, o trabalho da máquina.


----------



## Devas (19 Mar 2019 às 15:56)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Tendo em conta que estamos ainda no inverno, apesar de não parecer, é já uma ocorrencia bastente significativa.
> Um vizinho, ia agora proceder á queima de ramagens de oliveiras, tendo já feito o pedido online, no qual ele me disse que mesmo com autorização para queimar, em outros terrenos seus, com mais matéria seca, nem sequer ia começar.
> Ora eu pedi-lhe toda essa ramagem para triturar, e  o meu vizinho ficou todo satisfeito, não me custa nada, e ficamos os tres a ganhar, eu, ele, e e atmosfera.
> As juntas de freguisia deviam de possuir um grande triturador florestal, e disponibilizar ás pessoas, segundo marcação prévia, aí sim seria uma óptima ideia, e depois ou o junta ficava com a estilha, para vender, ou simplesmente, dono do terreno pagava, o trabalho da máquina.



"O fogo está a dirigir-se em direção à Serração da Soalheira. Por causa desta ocorrência, o troço da Estrada Nacional 2 entre Vale de Azia e a Ponte Pedrinha foi cortado ao trânsito." Fonte: BombeirosTV

https://bombeirostv.pt/2019/03/19/m...i8nPJyhHRhSjGIOoTAFqknFxuneKv4sM4AnCi_RyNA-bA


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mar 2019 às 16:00)

Devas disse:


> "O fogo está a dirigir-se em direção à Serração da Soalheira. Por causa desta ocorrência, o troço da Estrada Nacional 2 entre Vale de Azia e a Ponte Pedrinha foi cortado ao trânsito." Fonte: BombeirosTV
> 
> https://bombeirostv.pt/2019/03/19/m...i8nPJyhHRhSjGIOoTAFqknFxuneKv4sM4AnCi_RyNA-bA



Entretanto o reforço de meios continua, esperemos que o fogo comece a ceder, pois caso contrário se a chuva não vier a curto prazo, a situação só tende a piorar.


----------



## Davidmpb (19 Mar 2019 às 17:15)

Enfim...
https://www.noticiasdeaveiro.pt/incendio-florestal-faz-um-morto-em-oliveira-de-azemeis/


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mar 2019 às 17:21)

Davidmpb disse:


> Enfim...
> https://www.noticiasdeaveiro.pt/incendio-florestal-faz-um-morto-em-oliveira-de-azemeis/



Mais uma triste notícia, neste caso uma morte a lamentar.
Não sei se foi o caso, mas o costuma acontecer é as pessoas de mais idade, decidem fazer uma queima de sobrantes, e por alguma razão o fogo descontrola-se e ficam encurralados.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Mar 2019 às 18:35)

E vão dois no espaço de uma semana!! 
*Bombeiros alertados para incêndio encontraram corpo carbonizado...*
https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...fication&utm_medium=push&utm_campaign=1220831


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Mar 2019 às 18:40)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E vão dois no espaço de uma semana!!
> *Bombeiros alertados para incêndio encontraram corpo carbonizado...*
> https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...fication&utm_medium=push&utm_campaign=1220831



Pois, já dois em espaço de poucos dias, deixa muito a dizer, uma delas é as condições em que continuam a fazer queimas.
A protecção Civil, aquando do pedido de licenciamento requerido, simplesmente deveria de não dar ordem enquanto não chover bastante pelo menos.
Até porque depois não é nenhuma admiração que o fogo fuja de controlo, ainda para mais com o vento fraco a moderado que tem soprado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Mar 2019 às 15:05)

*Incêndio descontrolado em Barcelos mobiliza dois meios aéreos*
Bombeiros assumem que fogo está "descontrolado".

Um incêndio florestal em Tamel (Santa Leocádia) e Vilar do Monte, Barcelos, está este sábado a mobilizar dois meios aéreos, cerca de 59 bombeiros e 16 carros. 

Segundo os bombeiros de Barcelos o fogo encontra-se "descontrolado". 

O alerta foi dado às 13h36. 

https://www.cm-tv.pt/atualidade/det...vi27Vu4SEn1KXy-82bqMbrfOXpvXXnVQv9btyCanUSTF4


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Mar 2019 às 15:45)




----------



## SpiderVV (23 Mar 2019 às 17:10)

Conta com duas frentes agora e é ocorrência significativa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Mar 2019 às 17:40)

*Incêndios: 102 bombeiros e quatro meios aéreos a combater chamas em Barcelos- fonte:24*
O incêndio que deflagrou hoje à tarde numa zona de mato no concelho de Barcelos está a ser combatido por 102 bombeiros e quatro meios aéreos, segundo informação na página da Internet da Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC).


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Mar 2019 às 18:46)

Parece que este incêndio de Barcelos foi provocado por uma queimada...


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Mar 2019 às 19:20)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Parece que este incêndio de Barcelos foi provocado por uma queimada...



E parece que ainda vai haver combate pela noite dentro, são estas ocorrencias qua já nos deixam muito a pensar, do que será daqui para a frente, se a chuva não vier.
Claro que nem sequer vale a pena pensar no pior, mas são hipóteses que devem de estar em cima da mesa.
Pois, é @luismeteo3, sendo assim mais uma queimada que se descontrolou para variar.
Já estão a alertar na TV, acerca dos distritos que irão estar em risco elevado de incendio, agora é esperar que as pessoas sejam civilizadas.
Eu aliás sou um pouco suspeito para falar de queimadas, pois eu já deixei de as fazer já faz 4 anos, e conto já com alguma vizinhos agricultores que me seguem as pisadas felizmente.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Mar 2019 às 19:33)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Parece que este incêndio de Barcelos foi provocado por uma queimada...



Mas, a autorização para fazer a queimada não implica ter os bombeiros ao pé. Não é isso que a lei implica agora?


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Mar 2019 às 19:41)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mas, a autorização para fazer a queimada não implica ter os bombeiros ao pé. Não é isso que a lei implica agora?


Eu não sei se foi pedida autorização ou não...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Mar 2019 às 19:53)

E atenção aos dias 25 e 26! Poderemos ter algumas situações inesperadas para a altura do ano , face as previsões previstas! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Mar 2019 às 20:08)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mas, a autorização para fazer a queimada não implica ter os bombeiros ao pé. Não é isso que a lei implica agora?





luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu não sei se foi pedida autorização ou não...



Pelo que sei, supostamente a lei inicialmente dizia que sim, mas qualquer pessoa pode pedir a dita licença online, ou numa entidade de Protecção Civil, como em Camaras Municipais, mas na prática não vai haver lá bombeiros nenhuns para o efeito, aliás já o sistema online tem estado sobrecarregado, com tantos pedidos.
Só informam as pessoas para realizar a queimada logo de manhã, ou em dias de nevoeiro, e dão 3 dias para a reaizar.
As pessoas são ainda informadas que devem de revirar as brasas, e apagar o que resta.
Acho que ficava melhor encontrar uma solução para acabar com a queima de sobrantes de vez, como cada municipio possuir um tractor com destroçador florestal, onde depois podial até vender essa mesma estilha, gerando assim outra dinamica, e riqueza, como já se faz em outros países.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Mar 2019 às 21:45)

O incendio de Barcelos, já consta na página da PROCiv, com em resolução, provavelmente a descida da temperatura e a humidade mais elevada ajudam ao combate.


----------



## dvieira (23 Mar 2019 às 21:46)

Por aqui cheira a queimado provavelmente vindo do incêndio da Caranguejeira com já alguma dimensão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Mar 2019 às 21:48)

dvieira disse:


> Por aqui cheira a queimado provavelmente vindo do incêndio da Caranguejeira com já alguma dimensão.


Aqui também já cheira... se puderes vai dizendo como vai progredindo. Obrigado!


----------



## dvieira (23 Mar 2019 às 21:49)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui também já cheira... se puderes vai dizendo como vai progredindo. Obrigado!


Não consigo saber a sua evolução apenas acompanhando o site da Protecção civil.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Mar 2019 às 21:53)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui também já cheira... se puderes vai dizendo como vai progredindo. Obrigado!





dvieira disse:


> Não consigo saber a sua evolução apenas acompanhando o site da Protecção civil.



Essa ocorrencia conta já com 54 operacionais e 16 veiculos, em menos de 2 horas de combate.


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Mar 2019 às 21:54)

dvieira disse:


> Por aqui cheira a queimado provavelmente vindo do incêndio da Caranguejeira com já alguma dimensão.


Aqui também já cheira... se puderes vai dizendo como vai progredindo. Obrigado!


dvieira disse:


> Não consigo saber a sua evolução apenas acompanhando o site da Protecção civil.


Também está outro na Boa Vista- Sta Eufémia...


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Mar 2019 às 22:01)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Aqui também já cheira... se puderes vai dizendo como vai progredindo. Obrigado!
> 
> Também está outro na Boa Vista- Sta Eufémia...



Sim essa ocorrencia está com 16 opearcionais.
Tenho visto que neste últimos dias, muitas ocorrencias tem começado ao inicio da noite, ou mesmo durante a madrugada.
Muitas vezes são devido ao abandono das queimadas, com o cair da noite, e depois a situação descontrola-se.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Mar 2019 às 22:26)

O incêndio de Caranguejeira já vai com 62 operacionais e 19 meios terrestres, vários meios de corporações vizinhas no terreno.

Mesmo antes da ocorrência aparecer no site da Protecção Civil, tive relatos de que o incêndio já tinha uma dimensão bem considerável. Zona complicada, um eucaliptal.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Mar 2019 às 23:35)

Hoje às 15h00


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Mar 2019 às 23:43)

Incêndio de Caranguejeira em resolução.


----------



## slbgdt (24 Mar 2019 às 04:32)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eu não sei se foi pedida autorização ou não...


A queimada foi autorizada pelo icnf apesar do perigo de incêndio elevado.

Queimada feita na hora de maior calor, vento sul a subir a encosta, no sopé da montanha.

Incêndio típico de cone de vento que felizmente o conseguimos agarrar pelos cornos na cumeada.
O incêndio as 20.00 já só tinha uma pequena cauda numa zona onde só entravam ligeiros e a custo .

Este é o preço de diabolizar o eucalipto.
A questão principal passa ao lado, ou seja, o incendiarismo tuga.

Hoje terão sido uns 500 hectares, há semanas a 1km foi mais um, que não foi pior devido a ter começado a galgar numa noite fria


----------



## slbgdt (24 Mar 2019 às 04:36)

As 2 fotos parecidas são minhas, com 15 minutos de diferença, com meia hora de fogo


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Mar 2019 às 08:44)

slbgdt disse:


> A queimada foi autorizada pelo icnf apesar do perigo de incêndio elevado.
> 
> Queimada feita na hora de maior calor, vento sul a subir a encosta, no sopé da montanha.
> 
> ...



Eu próprio já me tinha debatido sobre as autorizações, e em que condições seriam efectuadas.
Isto porque um vizinho me tinha dito que tinha pedido já várias autorizações, e que nem sequer ia queimar porque ele próprio não via as condições reunidas.
Os responsáveis que dão as licenças, ou são muito burros ou não devem de ter acesso á meteorologia.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mar 2019 às 12:33)

IF em Proença-a-Nova já com 108 operacionais e 5 meios aéreos.

https://fogos.pt/fogo/2019050010588

Edit: 123 operacionais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Mar 2019 às 13:28)

SpiderVV disse:


> IF em Proença-a-Nova já com 108 operacionais e 5 meios aéreos.
> 
> https://fogos.pt/fogo/2019050010588
> 
> Edit: 123 operacionais.



Segue já com 164 opercionais, ontem e hoje, são já pelo menos 2 grandes ocorrrencias, a mobilizar um grande números de operacionais e MA.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Mar 2019 às 13:34)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu próprio já me tinha debatido sobre as autorizações, e em que condições seriam efectuadas.
> Isto porque um vizinho me tinha dito que tinha pedido já várias autorizações, e que nem sequer ia queimar porque ele próprio não via as condições reunidas.
> Os responsáveis que dão as licenças, ou são muito burros ou não devem de ter acesso á meteorologia.



Dadas as condições meteorológicas previstas durante a próxima semana, com calor, vento de leste que pode ser forte nalgumas regiões com o Algarve com rajadas até 65 km/h, segundo o IPMA. Não seria expectável que a Protecção Civil proibisse as queimadas ou queimas durante este período crítico. Tendo em conta, as ocorrências que tivemos ontem e as que temos já hoje, com alguns incêndios já com bastante meios devia proibir já. 

Sem os bombeiros por perto e tendo em conta a situação, as coisas só podem piorar.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mar 2019 às 13:37)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Segue já com 164 opercionais, ontem e hoje, são já pelo menos 2 grandes ocorrrencias, a mobilizar um grande números de operacionais e MA.


Agora com 195 operacionais. De acordo com a TVI24 seguia com 3 frentes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Mar 2019 às 13:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Dadas as condições meteorológicas previstas durante a próxima semana, com calor, vento de leste que pode ser forte nalgumas regiões com o Algarve com rajadas até 65 km/h, segundo o IPMA. Não seria expectável que a Protecção Civil proibisse as queimadas ou queimas durante este período crítico. Tendo em conta, as ocorrências que tivemos ontem e as que temos já hoje, com alguns incêndios já com bastante meios devia proibir já.
> 
> Sem os bombeiros por perto e tendo em conta a situação, as coisas só podem piorar.



Pois não sei que técnicos, ou que iresponsáveis, ainda vão conceder essas mesmas autorizações, desde amanhã cedo que o vento sopra de forma moderada, na ordem dos 50 km/h, é  o que chega para fazer descontrolar qualquer pequena ignição.
As ervas rente ao solo, estão já secas, o que faz com que muitas queimadas comecem a alastrar.

*GNR detém autor de incêndio florestal em Marvão*

O detido foi constituído arguido e sujeito à medida de coação de termo de identidade e residência.

A GNR anunciou este domingo que deteve um homem, de 44 anos, pela prática do crime de incêndio florestal em Marvão, no distrito de Portalegre.

O Comando Territorial de Portalegre da GNR explica, em comunicado, que após a denúncia de um possível incêndio florestal, os militares detiveram no sábado o autor, apurando que o mesmo, durante a queima de sobrantes de pinho, "perdeu o controlo" do fogo, acabando por consumir uma área de mato.

O detido foi constituído arguido e sujeito à medida de coação de termo de identidade e residência, tendo os factos sido remetidos ao Tribunal Judicial de Portalegre. 

https://www.sabado.pt/portugal/deta...WT6oQZrl7pnN-QfhkNUYGJqBnt1GPgCFTVFE-yZbT8dTE


----------



## huguh (24 Mar 2019 às 13:55)

mais de 200 bombeiros e 5 meios aéreos em Proença a Nova.
incendio descontrolado segundo a CMTV


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Mar 2019 às 14:53)

Segundo o Presidente da Junta de freguesia de Montes da Senhora, o incêndio terá tido origem num carro que participava na Baja TT do pinhal.

https://www.radiocondestavel.pt/radio/index.php/noticias/29693-proenca-a-nova-incendio-em-mato


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Mar 2019 às 15:17)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Segundo o Presidente da Junta de freguesia de Montes da Senhora, o incêndio terá tido origem num carro que participava na Baja TT do pinhal.
> 
> https://www.radiocondestavel.pt/radio/index.php/noticias/29693-proenca-a-nova-incendio-em-mato
> 
> ...



Pois sendo assim, deverá de ser mais um incendio, em que a culpa "morre solteira", estas provas de automóveis, dentro de floresta, deveriam de estar melhor asseguradas com bombeiros prontos a actuar se necessário, pois se bem me lembro já não é a primeira vez que acontecem incidentes como este.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mar 2019 às 17:15)

O incêndio de Proença está dominado.  Passou para "em resolução" no mapa (e no Fogos.pt) que geralmente atualiza mais rápido do que o status da ocorrência significativa.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Mar 2019 às 17:18)

SpiderVV disse:


> O incêndio de Proença está dominado.  Passou para "em resolução" no mapa (e no Fogos.pt) que geralmente atualiza mais rápido do que o status da ocorrência significativa.



Felzemente cedeu aos meios de combate, que são de momento 243 operacionais, e certamente também tendo a redução como um grande auxílio.


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (24 Mar 2019 às 19:00)

Alguns esclarecimentos sobre queimas, queimadas e autorizações que são importantes.

O termo queimada é utilizado maioritariamente de uma forma errada. A queimada é o uso do fogo para renovação de pastagens e eliminação de restolho ou sobrantes de exploração cortados mas não amontoados. A queima é o uso do fogo para eliminar sobrantes de exploração cortados e amontoados.
A queimada requer sempre autorização por parte da câmara ou junta e tem requer acompanhamento por um técnico em fogo controlado ou operacional de queima, na ausência destes, uma equipa de bombeiros ou sapadores florestais.
Os incêndios que têm ocorrido, na sua maioria tem tido origem em queimas e não queimadas. O caso de Barcelos, fala-se, que foi causado por uma queima de sobrantes e não queimada.
O índice de risco de incêndio para Barcelos era reduzido, logo, para realizar uma queima de sobrantes apenas é necessário comunicar e não pedir autorização. Fora do período crítico, apenas se o índice de risco for muito elevado ou máximo é que as queimas têm que ser autorizadas!
Não culpemos o sistema por tudo, simplesmente as pessoas não têm qualquer cuidado, a ANPC emitiu comunicados a alertar para o perigo de incêndios e ao fazer a comunicação das queimas é recebido um e-mail com uma série de recomendações que ninguém cumpre.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Mar 2019 às 19:07)

Nuno_Gomes disse:


> Alguns esclarecimentos sobre queimas, queimadas e autorizações que são importantes.
> 
> O termo queimada é utilizado maioritariamente de uma forma errada. A queimada é o uso do fogo para renovação de pastagens e eliminação de restolho ou sobrantes de exploração cortados mas não amontoados. A queima é o uso do fogo para eliminar sobrantes de exploração cortados e amontoados.
> A queimada requer sempre autorização por parte da câmara ou junta e tem requer acompanhamento por um técnico em fogo controlado ou operacional de queima, na ausência destes, uma equipa de bombeiros ou sapadores florestais.
> ...



Sim, excelente explicação, nós, agricultores, ou pessoas do campo, sim usamos de forma errada o termo(queimada), mas eu pelo menos sei a diferença entre ambos os termos, mas existe muitas pessoas, principalmente mais idosas que não sabem essa mesma diferença.
Claro as pessoas, parece que não aprendem de vez, nem com as desgraças que ocorreram em 2017, ás vezes parece que tem memória curta, e continua a não existir civismo, e respeito pelo alertas.


----------



## Paulo H (25 Mar 2019 às 00:38)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois sendo assim, deverá de ser mais um incendio, em que a culpa "morre solteira", estas provas de automóveis, dentro de floresta, deveriam de estar melhor asseguradas com bombeiros prontos a actuar se necessário, pois se bem me lembro já não é a primeira vez que acontecem incidentes como este.


É muito pior que a culpa morrer solteira. Passei por lá, a caminho da terra do meu pai, por volta das 14h. Ora, no cruzamento para os montes da senhora, estava a GNR a cortar o trânsito, porque decorria a prova de moto 4 (pareceu me).. Desculpem é que fiquei algo assombrado, quando na fila de carros em que me encontrava, estava também um carro cisterna dos bombeiros! Sim, para mim é vergonhoso, não interromper a prova e impedir a passagem dos bombeiros! Por acaso não morreu ninguém, mas se acontecesse o pior queria ver!


----------



## MSantos (25 Mar 2019 às 11:40)

Se continuarmos nesta toada de tempo seco o próximo Verão arrisca-se a ser catastrófico em matéria de incêndios...


----------



## rozzo (25 Mar 2019 às 11:51)

MSantos disse:


> Se continuarmos nesta toada de tempo seco o próximo Verão arrisca-se a ser catastrófico em matéria de incêndios...


Ainda ontem estava a pensar nisso, a situação parece um pouco preocupante. Aliás, o tipo de ocorrências dos últimos dias parece quase de final de Primavera, início de Verão. Não é nada normal em Março aparecerem fogos com intensidade deste género e associados a uma secura tão grande.

De qualquer forma, há duas coisas a considerar:

1) Ainda só passaram 2 anos desde que ardeu uma fracção brutal do país. Na verdade há muito mato para arder, isso há sempre. Mas apesar de pouco ter ardido o ano passado, ainda é um período relativamente curto para haver biomassa para incêndios muito catastróficos em grande parte das regiões. Mas claro, há regiões que não ardem há vários anos, e como vimos na zona de Pedrógão em 2017, basta uma ocorrência para "disparar" todas as estatísticas de área ardida e de impactos humanos/económicos.
2) Não me admira que ainda chova significativamente em algumas áreas até ao verão. Isso pode ter efeitos "ambíguos". Por um lado, toda a humidade que diminua a secura brutal e anormal que está a ocorrer será boa, e minimizará risco de incêndio. Isso é inequívoco. Por outro lado, certas áreas (e há estudos que o demonstram) muitas vezes acabam por ter mais incêndios e área ardida no pico do verão após uma primavera chuvosa ou "tardia", pois acaba por crescer muita biomassa (nomeadamente rasteira) com esse tipo de tempo. Claro que isso é um factor e não uma consequência garantida. Teria sempre de haver condições específicas de eventos de calor extremo no verão para haver as ignições e queimar essa biomassa adicional.


----------



## slbgdt (25 Mar 2019 às 13:11)

Nuno_Gomes disse:


> Alguns esclarecimentos sobre queimas, queimadas e autorizações que são importantes.
> 
> O termo queimada é utilizado maioritariamente de uma forma errada. A queimada é o uso do fogo para renovação de pastagens e eliminação de restolho ou sobrantes de exploração cortados mas não amontoados. A queima é o uso do fogo para eliminar sobrantes de exploração cortados e amontoados.
> A queimada requer sempre autorização por parte da câmara ou junta e tem requer acompanhamento por um técnico em fogo controlado ou operacional de queima, na ausência destes, uma equipa de bombeiros ou sapadores florestais.
> ...



Não deixa de ser curioso que os maiores incêndios registados em Portugal foram fora do risco máximo de incêndio.
A UTAD tem estudado isso e chegaram a essa conclusão


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mar 2019 às 13:36)

Paulo H disse:


> É muito pior que a culpa morrer solteira. Passei por lá, a caminho da terra do meu pai, por volta das 14h. Ora, no cruzamento para os montes da senhora, estava a GNR a cortar o trânsito, porque decorria a prova de moto 4 (pareceu me).. Desculpem é que fiquei algo assombrado, quando na fila de carros em que me encontrava, estava também um carro cisterna dos bombeiros! Sim, para mim é vergonhoso, não interromper a prova e impedir a passagem dos bombeiros! Por acaso não morreu ninguém, mas se acontecesse o pior queria ver!



Sim nessa caso é muito pior, nesse caso o seria prioridade uma simples prova de motos e carros, ou apagar o incendio, ou então também podia ser mais uma vez, que se tratasse de falta de coordenação de meios no terreno.
Mas são estas coisas que deveria de ser averiguadas por quem de direito.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Mar 2019 às 16:15)

MSantos disse:


> Se continuarmos nesta toada de tempo seco o próximo Verão arrisca-se a ser catastrófico em matéria de incêndios...



Quem lê-se este tópico e não soubesse em que altura do ano estávamos ninguém diria que estamos em Março, eu olho para isto e só tenho flashback´s de 2017 , é incrível a secura que este país atravessa e ainda estamos no principio da Primavera , penso que só uma viragem gigante da sinótica nas previsões nos podem salvar, como tu tão bem escreves.te de um Verão catastrófico a nível de incêndios Miguel, basta olhar o mapa de ocorrências e vemos todos os dias uma ocorrência já de alguma relevância, hoje não é excepção! Concordando com tudo o que escreveste @rozzo , acho que pensar que estamos mais garantidos de um cenário desolador porque à dois anos arderam mais de 500mil ha não é de qualquer forma mais tranquilizador ,basta relembrar quem em 2003 arderam mais de 425mil , e passados apenas dois anos voltaram a arder mais 340mil , com 2005 a não estar muito longe da seca que neste momento já se vive em Portugal em igual período desse ano 
O pior disto tudo ,é que acho que ainda não estamos preparados para um Verão com estas condições a nível de DECIR! A situação que o @Paulo H descreveu pode ser um exemplo disso mesmo, mas espero estar enganado! Já agora uma pergunta, alguém me sabe responder se os dois Canadair que vão integrar o dispositivo já estão disponíveis caso sejam precisos trabalhar numa ocorrência?!


----------



## slbgdt (25 Mar 2019 às 16:34)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Quem lê-se este tópico e não soubesse em que altura do ano estávamos ninguém diria que estamos em Março, eu olho para isto e só tenho flashback´s de 2017 , é incrível a secura que este país atravessa e ainda estamos no principio da Primavera , penso que só uma viragem gigante da sinótica nas previsões nos podem salvar, como tu tão bem escreves.te de um Verão catastrófico a nível de incêndios Miguel, basta olhar o mapa de ocorrências e vemos todos os dias uma ocorrência já de alguma relevância, hoje não é excepção! Concordando com tudo o que escreveste @rozzo , acho que pensar que estamos mais garantidos de um cenário desolador porque à dois anos arderam mais de 500mil ha não é de qualquer forma mais tranquilizador ,basta relembrar quem em 2003 arderam mais de 425mil , e passados apenas dois anos voltaram a arder mais 340mil , com 2005 a não estar muito longe da seca que neste momento já se vive em Portugal em igual período desse ano
> O pior disto tudo ,é que acho que ainda não estamos preparados para um Verão com estas condições a nível de DECIR! A situação que o @Paulo H descreveu pode ser um exemplo disso mesmo, mas espero estar enganado! Já agora uma pergunta, alguém me sabe responder se os dois Canadair que vão integrar o dispositivo já estão disponíveis caso sejam precisos trabalhar numa ocorrência?!



Negativo. Apenas no verão.
Até é melhor porque vêm presos por arames.

Estão disponíveis 4 fireboss que são muito mais eficazes no nosso pais.

2 em Vila Real e 2 em Proença a Nova


----------



## rozzo (25 Mar 2019 às 16:46)

Colegas, sugiro que a conversa interessante que estamos a ter seja continuada no seguinte tópico:
https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/floresta-portuguesa-e-os-incendios.4792/pagina-122
Se for necessário citem o post que querem dar continuação daqui mas no outro tópico, para manter alguma sequência.

Só para não dispersarmos demasiado aqui onde se quer ir reportando ocorrências de forma mais simples e directa.


----------



## bandevelugo (25 Mar 2019 às 19:45)

slbgdt disse:


> A queimada foi autorizada pelo icnf apesar do perigo de incêndio elevado.
> 
> Queimada feita na hora de maior calor, vento sul a subir a encosta, no sopé da montanha.
> 
> ...



"Perigo de incêndio elevado"????

Ainda hoje fui ver o índice meteorológico do risco de incêndio para Barcelos (IPMA) e ele continua "reduzido" - http://www.ipma.pt/pt/riscoincendio/rcm.pt/#0#0302. Organizem-se!!!

E o caro slbgdt consegue ler o que diz o IPMA nesta mesma página, do lado direito?

Eu acho piada a muitos destes comentários: mal começa a malfadada "festa" dos incêndios, parece que se perde o bom senso e desata tudo a desbaratinar com comentários que parecem concorrentes à "boca mais tola do dia".

Eu não tenho nada a ver com as câmaras ou com quem dá estas autorizações, mas vamos lá ver: eu obtenho uma licença, ou autorização (seja o que for) das autoridades, para fazer uma queima/queimada, vou para a fazer e levanta-se vento. O que faço? Não avalio se será seguro fazer a queima? Não penso duas vezes, e se devo manter a minha decisão ou se devo aumentar as medidas de segurança - pedir apoio aos bombeiros ou sapadores, ou chamar um vizinho ou alguém da família? Apesar de ter autorização, devo munir-me de todas as medidas para garantir que a queima/queimada não sai das proporçoes que posso controlar com os meus meios.

As autoridades, câmaras e juntas de freguesia, obviamente, não dominam toda a meteorologia e não adivinham com 100% de certeza o tempo de amanhã, ou de daqui a 2 dias, nem os microclimas. Até os bombeiros, nos grandes incêndios, se queixam muitas vezes que "o problema era o vento que estava sempre a mudar" - vide as declarações neste incêndio de Proença-a-Nova...

Outro paralelo: eu obtenho da Direção-Geral de Viação a "licença de condução" de viaturas (vulgo "carta"), que diz que eu posso conduzir o meu carro. Num determinado dia, por guiar de forma negligente e descuidada, provoco um acidente. A culpa é da DGV?


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mar 2019 às 20:19)

bandevelugo disse:


> "Perigo de incêndio elevado"????
> 
> Ainda hoje fui ver o índice meteorológico do risco de incêndio para Barcelos (IPMA) e ele continua "reduzido" - http://www.ipma.pt/pt/riscoincendio/rcm.pt/#0#0302. Organizem-se!!!
> 
> ...



Acredito que muitas pessoas, principalmente as mais idosas, que vão pedir essas mesmas licenças/autorização para efectuar a queima de sobrantes, não ligam a mais nada, se está vento, ou calor, para eles é igual, tem a "ordem e toca de queimar".
Ainda a semana passada um vizinho meu disse que tinha feito o pedido online, e foi-lhe dada a ordem que poderia queimar numa tarde de calor e vento, mas ele disse-me que nem sequer ia começar a queimar nada, devido ao vento e calor, felizmente é uma pessoa consiente.
E depois no fim de contas, nem começou a queimar, que eu fiquei-lhe com os restos de podas das oliveiras.

Uma decisão bem tomada por parte do meu municipio, e que no meu ver se deveria prolongar por mais tempo.


----------



## bandevelugo (25 Mar 2019 às 20:43)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Acredito que muitas pessoas, principalmente as mais idosas, que vão pedir essas mesmas licenças/autorização para efectuar a queima de sobrantes, não ligam a mais nada, se está vento, ou calor, para eles é igual, tem a "ordem e toca de queimar".
> Ainda a semana passada um vizinho meu disse que tinha feito o pedido online, e foi-lhe dada a ordem que poderia queimar numa tarde de calor e vento, mas ele disse-me que nem sequer ia começar a queimar nada, devido ao vento e calor, felizmente é uma pessoa consiente.
> E depois no fim de contas, nem começou a queimar, que eu fiquei-lhe com os restos de podas das oliveiras.
> 
> Uma decisão bem tomada por parte do meu municipio, e que no meu ver se deveria prolongar por mais tempo.



Pois o problema é esse... pessoas idosas... se calhar deveria ser como nas cartas de condução, se se tem mais de 70 ou 80 anos tem de se ter licença especial para queimar, e o médico pode mesmo proibir, porque com essa idade as pessoas já não têm o físico (e às vezes o descernimento) que tinham há 40 ou 50 anos, e às vezes são muito teimosas.

Mas ter uma licença ou autorização não "autoriza" a ser-se descuidado! Nem é "ordem para queimar"! Digo eu, que posso estar enganado...

EDIT: muito obrigado pela nota da Câmara de Torres Novas, todas as autoridades locais deveriam ser assim, mais interventivas e próximas das pessoas.

Fui ver o site do IPMA e de facto, apesar de amarelo, Torres Novas fica encostado a concelhos laranja e vermelhos e no dia 27 é mesmo laranja: http://www.ipma.pt/pt/riscoincendio/rcm.pt/#2#1419


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Mar 2019 às 21:43)

bandevelugo disse:


> Pois o problema é esse... pessoas idosas... se calhar deveria ser como nas cartas de condução, se se tem mais de 70 ou 80 anos tem de se ter licença especial para queimar, e o médico pode mesmo proibir, porque com essa idade as pessoas já não têm o físico (e às vezes o descernimento) que tinham há 40 ou 50 anos, e às vezes são muito teimosas.
> 
> Mas ter uma licença ou autorização não "autoriza" a ser-se descuidado! Nem é "ordem para queimar"! Digo eu, que posso estar enganado...
> 
> ...



Nao quero com isto dizer que as pessoas mais novas também não tenham a sua culpa, mas pelo menos já estão mais informadas do que as pessoas mais idosas, porque consultam as redes socias, os alertas emitidos que por lá podem circular, ou até através dos media sociais.
Confesso que eu já estava que este alerta fosse emitido pelas entidades oficiais, e ainda bem que assim foi.
Depois também uma pessoa com 40 ou 50 anos, tem melhores capacidade físicas para pelo menos tentar controlar o fogo em caso de descontrolo.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mar 2019 às 22:17)

1. SITUAÇÃO: De acordo com a informação disponibilizada pelo IPMA, prevê-se a partir de hoje, 25 de Março, a ocorrência de acentuado aumento da intensidade do vento e a manutenção de valores de temperatura acima do habitual para esta época do ano, que se traduzirá:
-Humidade Relativa do Ar (HRA) inferior a 30% na generalidade do território do continente (sendo inferior a 20% na região interior Sul), durante a tarde, verificando-se uma fraca recuperação da humidade durante a noite;
-Intensificação do vento a partir da noite de hoje, do quadrante Leste, por vezes forte (até 40 km/h) e com rajadas até 65 km/h no litoral a norte do cabo Mondego durante a noite e manhã, e no Algarve a partir do final da tarde. Nas terras altas (acima 800 metros), o vento será moderado a forte (até 50 km/h) do quadrante leste, com rajadas até 80 km/h até final da manhã e a partir do final da tarde.
-Temperatura máxima acima dos valores normais para a época do ano, a contribuir para onda de calor, com valores entre 25ºC e 28ºC nas regiões do Centro e Sul e entre 20ºC e os 25ºC na região norte.
Este cenário meteorológico traduz-se num aumento dos índices de risco de incêndio, entre hoje e quarta-feira com condições favoráveis à rápida propagação de incêndios, em todo o território continental, com níveis Elevado a Muito Elevado.
2. EFEITOS EXPECTÁVEIS: Em função da previsão das condições meteorológicas é expectável tempo seco com condições favoráveis à eventual ocorrência e propagação de incêndios rurais.
3. MEDIDAS PREVENTIVAS: A ANPC recorda que, de acordo com as disposições legais em vigor, os locais onde o índice de risco temporal de incêndio seja de nível MUITO ELEVADO ou superior:
-A queima de matos cortados e amontoados e qualquer tipo de sobrantes de exploração, está sujeita a autorização da autarquia local, devendo esta definir o acompanhamento necessário para a sua concretização, tendo em conta o risco do período e zona em causa.
A ANPC recomenda assim a adequação dos comportamentos e atitudes face à situação de perigo de incêndio rural, nomeadamente através da adopção das necessárias medidas de prevenção e precaução, na utilização do fogo em espaços rurais, observando as restrições em vigor e tomando especial atenção à evolução do perigo de incêndio para os próximos dias, disponível junto dos sítios da Internet da ANPC e do IPMA, junto dos Gabinetes Técnicos Florestais das Câmaras Municipais e dos Corpos de Bombeiros.
ANPC


----------



## jonas (25 Mar 2019 às 22:32)

Mantém-se ativo um dos incendios de Viana do Castelo desta tarde, 48 opr e 12 MT no combate.
Entretanto um incendio em Águeda, que teve incio á 1h já conta com mais de 50 opr no seu combate.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Mar 2019 às 23:34)

113 operacionais em Águeda, temos incêndio para a noite se os acessos forem maus e o vento for forte como está a ser em algumas zonas mais altas.


----------



## Devas (25 Mar 2019 às 23:57)

SpiderVV disse:


> 113 operacionais em Águeda, temos incêndio para a noite se os acessos forem maus e o vento for forte como está a ser em algumas zonas mais altas.



Neste momento 142 operacionais e 42 meios terrestres


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Mar 2019 às 00:01)

SpiderVV disse:


> 113 operacionais em Águeda, temos incêndio para a noite se os acessos forem maus e o vento for forte como está a ser em algumas zonas mais altas.


E contínua o reforço de meios, a nível de vento a madrugada promete trazer uma lestada valente 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Mar 2019 às 00:08)

As próximas horas serão aquelas em que o vento estará mais intenso na zona de Águeda. Aliado aos baixos valores de humidade relativa, prevê-se uma noite complicada nesse incêndio. E estamos ainda no mês de Março...


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mar 2019 às 00:53)

O incêndio já é ocorrência importante e conta com *3 frentes ativas*.

Edit: Passou a duas repentinamente, ainda estão a atualizar.


----------



## clone (26 Mar 2019 às 02:52)

Já se torna um calamidade este tipo de fenómenos. O problema é ainda pior quando constatámos que ainda estamos em março.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mar 2019 às 08:34)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E contínua o reforço de meios, a nível de vento a madrugada promete trazer uma lestada valente
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Outra ocorrencia já bem significativa, em Oliveira de Azeméis, conta com 122 operacionais, 40 veiculos e 1 MA, e teve inicio ás 03:30.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Mar 2019 às 09:29)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Outra ocorrencia já bem significativa, em Oliveira de Azeméis, conta com 122 operacionais, 40 veiculos e 1 MA, e teve inicio ás 03:30.



É verdade Pedro, e neste momento já são 171 operacionais, apoiados por 3 meio aéreos! O dia poderá ter mais situações complicadas, o vento de ENE , hoje vai ser rei e senhor, com as máximas a chegarem a valores completamente estúpidos para a altura do ano! Ao final do dia, muita atenção ao Algarve Olhando para o mapa de ocorrências a esta hora, mais parece uma "típica" manhã de Verão no nosso país,mas ai já estamos habituados  Mas em Março isso deixa.me ainda mais triste , e preocupado claro! Olhando as últimas run´s dos modelos é secura até deixar de ver, e até o  GFS que ainda nos dava alguma esperança já mostra isso mesmo na run 6z


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mar 2019 às 09:38)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mar 2019 às 09:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mar 2019 às 09:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mar 2019 às 10:17)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Mar 2019 às 10:23)

Neste momento Esposende com uma frente, e 68 OP, e Oliveira de Azeméis com 3 frentes e 178 OP! Vários grupos de reforço accionados nas duas ocorrências.


----------



## rokleon (26 Mar 2019 às 10:36)

Vista desde a universidade de Aveiro para Este. Creio que aquele foco de incêndio é em Albergaria a velha. Rasto de fumo puxado pelo vento para Este, bem visível. Fotos:












Enviado do meu View através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mar 2019 às 11:12)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Mar 2019 às 12:42)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



O que mais me impressiona depois de ter visto um directo desse canal de televisão, é a predisposição para a biomassa arder nesta altura do ano  Segundo a mesma fonte , a possível causa deste incêndio foi o reacendimento de uma queima de sobrantes na limpeza de um eucaliptal , e que tinha todas as autorizações necessárias por parte das autoridades competentes!


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mar 2019 às 12:44)




----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mar 2019 às 13:02)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> O que mais me impressiona depois de ter visto um directo desse canal de televisão, é a predisposição para a biomassa arder nesta altura do ano  Segundo a mesma fonte , a possível causa deste incêndio foi o reacendimento de uma queima de sobrantes na limpeza de um eucaliptal , e que tinha todas as autorizações necessárias por parte das autoridades competentes!



Até podiam ter todas as autorização, mas se o incendio derivou de um reacendimento de uma queima de sobrantes, é porque não ficou devidamente consolidada, e depois com a ajuda do vento, uma das ordens é que se deve apagar os restos de cinzas e brasas, mas quem é que irá lá estar para fiscalizar issto tudo.
Aliás esse foco de incendio já não fica nada atrás, daqueles que ve em pleno verão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mar 2019 às 13:30)




----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mar 2019 às 13:34)

luismeteo3 disse:


>



O reforço de meio continua, mobilizando já 231 operacionais, 68 veiculos, e 3 MA.
No total de ocorrencia, estão mobilizandos praticamente 500 operacionais.
O vento teima e não acalmar, e desta forma o combate aos incendios ainda é mais dificultado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mar 2019 às 14:00)




----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mar 2019 às 14:08)

Oliveira de Azeméis aumenta para *4 frentes*.


----------



## Snifa (26 Mar 2019 às 14:08)

Daqui do Porto é visível grande e escura coluna de fumo na direção de Oliveira de Azemeis, parece ter agravado bastante pois ainda há umas horas era algo menos visível e de fumo  bem mais branco.

Neste momento é uma coluna grossa e de fumo praticamente preto.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mar 2019 às 14:15)

Dói a alma só de ver uma foto destas, esta coluna de fumo, com esta dimensão, faz-me vir á memória, más recordações.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mar 2019 às 14:18)

No Pinheiro da Bemposta está uma situação bastante complicada. Falei agora com uma amiga que vive lá e está a arder perto das casas! Ela disse que o fogo começou às 3h da manhã...


----------



## Hawk (26 Mar 2019 às 14:26)

Esta manhã o vento estava fortíssimo em Matosinhos. Era bem visível a coluna de fumo do incêncio de Esposende. Curiosamente, Esposende aparece a "verde" no mapa do risco de incêndio hoje... 

O número de meios tem estado estável desde o início da manhã, o que pressupõe que a situação está estável.


----------



## Stinger (26 Mar 2019 às 14:32)

Snifa disse:


> Daqui do Porto é visível grande e escura coluna de fumo na direção de Oliveira de Azemeis, parece ter agravado bastante pois ainda há umas horas era algo menos visível e de fumo  bem mais branco.
> 
> Neste momento é uma coluna grossa e de fumo praticamente preto.


Este? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mar 2019 às 14:45)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mar 2019 às 15:02)




----------



## Agreste (26 Mar 2019 às 15:15)

suspendam todas as queimadas...

não há condições, está tudo seco, está vento e a humidade é baixa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mar 2019 às 15:18)




----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mar 2019 às 15:24)

Agreste disse:


> suspendam todas as queimadas...
> 
> não há condições, está tudo seco, está vento e a humidade é baixa.



Isso é o que no meu ver já deveria ter sido feito desde o inicio do mes de março, que foi quando as coisas começaram a ultrapassar os limites.
Nem sei até que ponto estará fácil ao meios aéreos operar no combate aos incendios com a intensidade deste vento, principalmente se forem helis.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mar 2019 às 15:53)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mar 2019 às 16:05)




----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Mar 2019 às 16:05)

Até parece eu que estava a adivinhar, que o combate com o meios áereos deveria de estar bastante complicado devido ao vento.
Agora a situação ainda é mais dificil para os meios terrestres.
@luismeteo3, são muitas ocorrencias para um período de 8 horas, o que faz com que os meios estejam mais dispersos, como acontece em dias dificeis de verão.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mar 2019 às 16:42)




----------



## Stinger (26 Mar 2019 às 16:53)

O fumo deste incêndio já passa do Porto para cima

Vista a 45 kms
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Mar 2019 às 16:53)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Incêndio Oliveira de Azeméis



Essa informação está errada, o post já foi retirado.

--

A quantidade de ocorrências é qualquer coisa...


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mar 2019 às 17:03)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Mar 2019 às 17:35)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Essa informação está errada, o post já foi retirado.
> 
> --
> 
> A quantidade de ocorrências é qualquer coisa...


Obrigado Duarte, sendo assim vou apagar a mesma

Ainda referente a esta ocorrência, 429 0P em pleno mês de Março, não me lembro de tal coisa! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (26 Mar 2019 às 17:42)

A próxima madrugada ainda vai ser ventosa, com rajadas que podem superar os 80 km/h nas zonas montanhosas que estão a ser afectadas por incêndios esta tarde.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mar 2019 às 17:49)




----------



## SpiderVV (26 Mar 2019 às 17:49)

Esposende dominado. Oliveira continua com constantes reforços de operacionais.


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Mar 2019 às 19:15)




----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Mar 2019 às 19:59)

*Incêndios: Fogo em Azeméis agrava-se com o vento e exigirá "particular atenção" à noite*

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...-o-vento-e-exigira-particular-atencao-a-noite


----------



## Gerofil (26 Mar 2019 às 20:06)

*Governo declara situação de alerta entre 27 e 31 de março devido ao risco de incêndio elevado*
Alerta abrange todos os distritos do país


----------



## Scan_Ferr (26 Mar 2019 às 20:56)

Começa cedo este ano...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Mar 2019 às 22:25)

Incêndio de Oliveira de Azeméis dado como dominado.


----------



## AJB (26 Mar 2019 às 23:37)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Obrigado Duarte, sendo assim vou apagar a mesma
> 
> Ainda referente a esta ocorrência, 429 0P em pleno mês de Março, não me lembro de tal coisa!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


2009, 2010 e 2012 so pra referir os mais recentes


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Mar 2019 às 23:43)

Perfeitamente visível nas imagens de satélite o fumo dos incêndios de Esposende e de Oliveira de Azeméis, e também da Galiza.


----------



## Cesar (27 Mar 2019 às 01:00)

Alguns incêndios são originados por queimadas depois alguns espertinhos aproveitam esta situação das queimadas para começarem cometer crimes de fogos florestais, se isto começa cedo então o que fará em tempo de verão.


----------



## bandevelugo (27 Mar 2019 às 01:35)

AJB disse:


> 2009, 2010 e 2012 so pra referir os mais recentes



O AJB tem toda a razão. Em termos de meteorologia não há dúvidas que a memória de "tempos" antigos é sempre curta, e também nos incêndios...

Movido pela curiosidade e sem nada para fazer hoje à noite, pus-me em modo "fact-checking", como é chique dizer nos dias que passam.

Na página de entrada do ICNF (https://www.icnf.pt/) vem em baixo uma estatística para este mês de março de 2019, cerca de 3000 ha ardidos. Mas o mês também ainda não chegou ao fim, e pelo que vi há pouco na televisão, e nos últimos dias, penso que a área ardida andará à roda de uns 5 000/6 000 hectares (wishful thinking?)

Ora, como disse, pus-me a ver as estatísticas oficiais dos meses de março dos anos anteriores (ICNF: http://www2.icnf.pt/portal/florestas/dfci/relat/rel-if) e vê-se que em 2015 e 2017 arderam à roda de 4500 ha,  21000 hectares em 2012, 14 000 em 2009, 7000 em 2005,...

E não comento mais, só espero que este surto termine (e não venham com a história dos "incêndios às 3 da manhã", é óbvio que o incêndio de Pinheiro da Bemposta já lá andava, como admitiu - nas calmas - um popular entrevistado. Não o apagaram convenientemente no dia anterior, e com o vento noturno muito forte reacendeu - é a minha tese. O resto é para desviar atenções).

Nota final:

Só quem não conhece a região e o distrito de Aveiro é que nunca viu os brutais incêndios que aqui ocorrem todos os anos em que prevalecem os ventos de leste, em fevereiro, março e abril - Sever do Vouga, Albergaria, Águeda, etc..

Acontece um fenómeno já muito consabido dos autóctones e dos geógrafos: nestas situações meteorológicas, o vento leste (vindo da Meseta) é fortemente comprimido pelas serras do Ladário/Caramulo e do Arestal/Freita/São Macário (maciço de Fuste), acelerando pelo vale do Vouga abaixo com grande violência - aliás muitos destes incêndios tipicamente são provocados por linhas elétricas.

Portanto, tudo somado, e lamentavelmente, "business as usual".


----------



## slbgdt (27 Mar 2019 às 02:17)

Esposende


----------



## Joaopaulo (27 Mar 2019 às 07:14)

http://bestweather.pt/incendios-em-...rMxnNungLaIY17tdtrdS1vwNq4yO0wzm9Y62ihJJM2X8s


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Mar 2019 às 10:15)




----------



## AJB (27 Mar 2019 às 10:37)

bandevelugo disse:


> O AJB tem toda a razão. Em termos de meteorologia não há dúvidas que a memória de "tempos" antigos é sempre curta, e também nos incêndios...
> 
> Movido pela curiosidade e sem nada para fazer hoje à noite, pus-me em modo "fact-checking", como é chique dizer nos dias que passam.
> 
> ...


Numa palavra: Fohen


----------



## bandevelugo (27 Mar 2019 às 11:16)

AJB disse:


> Numa palavra: Fohen



Não sei se será especificamente só um fenómeno Fohen até porque estes ventos são já na origem muito secos. Do que me lembro dos bancos da escola, é que tem a ver com a disposição dos maciços montanhosos imediatamente a norte e a sul do vale do Vouga, que é muito encaixado, combinado com o efeito de Coriolis associado rotação da Terra... as massas de ar são ultra-comprimidas no vale e (segundo Bernouli) aceleram...

Há um relato muito giro do processo por um pároco da região, numa das memórias (paroquiais) de 1758, mas já não tenho memória de qual...


----------



## AJB (27 Mar 2019 às 11:26)

bandevelugo disse:


> O AJB tem toda a razão. Em termos de meteorologia não há dúvidas que a memória de "tempos" antigos é sempre curta, e também nos incêndios...
> 
> Movido pela curiosidade e sem nada para fazer hoje à noite, pus-me em modo "fact-checking", como é chique dizer nos dias que passam.
> 
> ...


Numa palavra: Fohen


bandevelugo disse:


> Não sei se será especificamente só um fenómeno Fohen até porque estes ventos são já na origem muito secos. Do que me lembro dos bancos da escola, é que tem a ver com a disposição dos maciços montanhosos imediatamente a norte e a sul do vale do Vouga, que é muito encaixado, combinado com o efeito de Coriolis associado rotação da Terra... as massas de ar são ultra-comprimidas no vale e (segundo Bernouli) aceleram...
> 
> Há um relato muito giro do processo por um pároco da região, numa das memórias (paroquiais) de 1758, mas já não tenho memória de qual...


Sim, poderá haver o "efeito Venturi" também a potenciar a lestada


----------



## Duarte Sousa (27 Mar 2019 às 13:32)

Incêndio florestal em Arões, Vale de Cambra com 81 operacionais, 21 veículos e 2 MAs.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Mar 2019 às 15:12)

Segue.se outra ocorrência que tem vindo a ser reforçada com mais meios na última hora em Carrazedo, Bragança com 64 operacionais, 14 veículos e 1 MA.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Mar 2019 às 16:00)

Vale de Cambra em resolução, Carrazedo , Bragança já com 80 Op e apenas um MA, ignição em Pombal com apenas 35 minutos e já com 64Op e 4 MAs .


----------



## slbgdt (27 Mar 2019 às 16:30)

Incêndio nos Arcos de Valdevez com muita força.
Um dos 2 está com grande força.
Coluna de fumo visível de Viana do Castelo


----------



## dvieira (27 Mar 2019 às 16:37)

Novo IF em Pombal. Já avisto fumo daqui.


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Mar 2019 às 17:03)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Mar 2019 às 17:38)

dvieira disse:


> Novo IF em Pombal. Já avisto fumo daqui.


Incêndio aqui em São Mamede... passaram à pouco os bombeiros da Batalha.


----------



## jonas (27 Mar 2019 às 18:38)

slbgdt disse:


> Incêndio nos Arcos de Valdevez com muita força.
> Um dos 2 está com grande força.
> Coluna de fumo visível de Viana do Castelo


Dois incendios em Arcos de Valdevez ainda continuam ativos já há algumas horas, mas com poucos operacionais.
Espero que com a chegada da noite sejam dominados.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Mar 2019 às 19:54)

Carrazedo dominado.


----------



## slbgdt (28 Mar 2019 às 03:29)

Pela coruña a situação não está melhor.


----------



## luismeteo3 (28 Mar 2019 às 17:46)




----------



## jonas (29 Mar 2019 às 15:27)

4 incêndios no concelho de Arcos de Valdevez. Este concelho tem tido um número enorme de ocorrências.
Com este vento não devd estar fácil.


----------



## jonas (29 Mar 2019 às 17:29)

Grande pirocumulo que vejo daqui do IF de Castelo de Paiva.
Segue com mais de 60 opr no seu combate e 5 MA.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Mar 2019 às 17:37)

jonas disse:


> Grande pirocumulo que vejo daqui do IF de Castelo de Paiva.
> Segue com mais de 60 opr no seu combate e 5 MA.



Será num local de dificil acesso a meios terrestres, pois normalmente não se essa diferença tão grande entre os operacionais, e os MA, ou então pode ser por existir poucas ocorrencias significativas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Mar 2019 às 18:05)

Preparada a evacuação da aldeia de Ancia, freguesia de Real, Castelo de Paiva (fonte: JN).

Estão no local 62 operacionais, 16 meios terrestres e 4 meios aéreos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Mar 2019 às 18:14)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Preparada a evacuação da aldeia de Ancia, freguesia de Real, Castelo de Paiva (fonte: JN).
> 
> Estão no local 62 operacionais, 16 meios terrestres e 4 meios aéreos.



Neste momento já são 115 Op e 32 veículos.


----------



## slbgdt (29 Mar 2019 às 18:33)

jonas disse:


> Grande pirocumulo que vejo daqui do IF de Castelo de Paiva.
> Segue com mais de 60 opr no seu combate e 5 MA.


----------



## Stinger (29 Mar 2019 às 18:36)

O tal incêndio de Castelo de Paiva já se nota por aqui
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Mar 2019 às 18:53)

Já é ocorrência importante, mas ainda sem número de frentes! 174 Op.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Mar 2019 às 18:54)

*193* operacionais em Castelo de Paiva na atualização da ocorrência significativa.

Edit: 198.

Edit 2: 3 frentes.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Mar 2019 às 19:09)

Em Castelo de Paiva.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (29 Mar 2019 às 19:19)

Já acima dos 200: 210 operacionais, 62 veículos.


----------



## huguh (29 Mar 2019 às 19:32)

*Fogo em Castelo de Paiva progride para Arouca*

Houve indicações para cortar várias estradas e preparar a possível retirada dos habitantes de Ancia, freguesia de Real.
No entanto, já não há casas em perigo e o fogo progride agora para Arouca, perto do lugar de Serabigões, disse o comandante dos Bombeiros de Castelo de Paiva, Joaquim Rodrigues.

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/av...-a-incendio-em-castelo-de-paiva-10740977.html


----------



## luismeteo3 (29 Mar 2019 às 19:38)




----------



## dvieira (30 Mar 2019 às 17:54)

Novo IF em Cantanhede já com alguma dimensão.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Mar 2019 às 18:03)

dvieira disse:


> Novo IF em Cantanhede já com alguma dimensão.


Já com 102 Op, 30 veículos e 3 MAs.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (30 Mar 2019 às 22:47)




----------



## jonas (31 Mar 2019 às 18:18)

Incêndio com alguma dimensão a SE de Paredes. Penso ser o Perozelo, Penafiel.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Mar 2019 às 18:25)

Incêndio em Barbudo, Vila Verde, Braga
Amanda Peixoto


----------



## Charlie Moreira (31 Mar 2019 às 18:28)

Incêndio de luzim Penafiel!?







Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (31 Mar 2019 às 19:21)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Incêndio de luzim Penafiel!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Já com + de 50 opr e 2 MA, no combate.
Visto daqui, não parece haver melhorias.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Mar 2019 às 19:45)

O incendio de Vila Verde segue já com 148 operacionais e 34 veículos.
A chuva por lá certamente seria bem-vinda, para ajudar no combate.


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Mai 2019 às 21:11)

*Estrada Nacional 122 cortada em Mértola devido a acidente de veículo dos bombeiros*

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...e-veiculo-que-seguia-para-incendio-em-mertola

Já começa


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Mai 2019 às 21:15)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Estrada Nacional 122 cortada em Mértola devido a acidente de veículo dos bombeiros*
> 
> https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...e-veiculo-que-seguia-para-incendio-em-mertola
> 
> Já começa



Pois também vi á pouco a notícia, e ainda ficaram feridos os dois bombeiros, e uma camião cisterna, bastante danificado, o que na chegada de uma altura em que os veículos fazem mais falta, nunca é bom sinal.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Mai 2019 às 14:23)

A falta de humidade já começa a fazer das suas... Dois incêndios ativos neste momento, um em Valongo com 48 operacionais e 2 frentes (SIC Notícias) e outro em Elvas com 76 operacionais.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (13 Mai 2019 às 14:52)

Infelizmente não pode vir calor que começa logo isto.


SpiderVV disse:


> A falta de humidade já começa a fazer das suas... Dois incêndios ativos neste momento, um em Valongo com 48 operacionais e 2 frentes (SIC Notícias) e outro em Elvas com 76 operacionais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Mai 2019 às 15:08)

SpiderVV disse:


> A falta de humidade já começa a fazer das suas... Dois incêndios ativos neste momento, um em Valongo com 48 operacionais e 2 frentes (SIC Notícias) e outro em Elvas com 76 operacionais.



É bem verdade basta as temperaturas subirem um pouco mais, para surgirem logo, occorrencias, que já mobilizam, algumas delas, um número considerável de operacionais.
Mesmo com as ervas ainda verdes, junto ao solo, a falta de humidade é já bastante reduzida, ainda para mais, com a evaporação diária superior a 6 mm, também não ajuda em nada.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Mai 2019 às 15:25)

Valongo e Elvas ambos dominados.


----------



## MSantos (13 Mai 2019 às 16:41)

Arde na Serra de Sintra! 87 operacionais no local, 28 meios terrestres.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Mai 2019 às 16:54)

MSantos disse:


> Arde na Serra de Sintra! 87 operacionais no local, 28 meios terrestres.



Felizmente já está em conclusão, conta com 126 operacionais, e 35 veículos, o rápido ataque inicial, tem sido uma mais valia no dia de hoje.


----------



## MSantos (14 Mai 2019 às 09:27)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Felizmente já está em conclusão, conta com 126 operacionais, e 35 veículos, o rápido ataque inicial, tem sido uma mais valia no dia de hoje.



As condições para ainda estão mais ou menos benignas, ainda há muita humidade nas herbáceas, logo os fogos ainda se controlam com "relativa" facilidade.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mai 2019 às 09:45)

MSantos disse:


> As condições para ainda estão mais ou menos benignas, ainda há muita humidade nas herbáceas, logo os fogos ainda se controlam com "relativa" facilidade.



Pois, por acaso conheco muito bem a zona, é uma area muita húmida e sombria ali próximo do Penedo, aliás até achei estranho ocorrer ali incêndio naquela parte da vertente norte da serra.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mai 2019 às 19:21)

Incendio, em Sacavém, na Quinta do Mocho, está agora mesmo a mostar na CMTV, arde em local de deficeis acessos, e pelo que disse já se ouviram mais explosões provavelmente de desjejos de lixos que fazem.
Está a ser combatido por 93 operacionais, e 31 veiculos.

Também um outro foco de incendio, mas desta vez no parque de reciclagem da Resitejo, na Chamusca, está ainda por resolver, a coluna de fumo, via-se a vários quilómetros de distancia, e só agora á pouco é que melhorou um pouco.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Mai 2019 às 20:31)

Sacavém dominado, Chamusca conta com 57 operacionais e ainda em curso.

Edit: Incêndio em Viseu com 72 operacionais, e uma frente ativa, já nas ocorrências significativas.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Mai 2019 às 21:07)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sacavém dominado, Chamusca conta com 57 operacionais e ainda em curso.
> 
> Edit: Incêndio em Viseu com 72 operacionais, e uma frente ativa, já nas ocorrências significativas.



Pois o incendio na Chamusca, ainda agora ao final do dia era visível a coluna de fumo, a mais de 30 quilómetros de distancia, provavelmente serão fardos de plástico, ou de cartão, o que é grande carga térmica, e é preciso sempre um grande apoio de maquinaria, para ir revirando o material, mas já vem sendo hábito, focos de incendio, neste parque de reciclagem, 2 a 3 vezes por ano, mas até agora tem sido em dias de elevadas temperaturas, hoje fugiu á regra.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Mai 2019 às 23:07)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Incendio, em Sacavém, na Quinta do Mocho



Saí de Lisboa por volta das 17h55 e antes do aceso à ponte Vasco de Gama, observei as enormes labaredas desse incêndio muito perto das margens do rio Trancão, salvo erro. O fumo era visível desde a Marateca...


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Mai 2019 às 17:33)

Benavente - Incêndio na Barrosa

UMA CENTENA DE BOMBEIROS NO TERRENO E DOIS AVIÕES

Cerca de uma centena de operacionais, 23 viaturas terrestres e três meios aéreos estão a combater um fogo que deflagrou ao início da tarde desta terça-feira, 21 de Maio, na freguesia de Barrosa, no concelho de Benavente. O alerta foi dado às 14h20.

https://www.ribatejonews.net/2019/0...6RQ66QmGx5AG4PPSRYhCXiRK2TDBY-HvtH1qNQYKwUic0

Neste momento o incendio já está em conclusão.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Mai 2019 às 14:31)

Podem estar à porta dias complicados em matéria de IF com a previsões previstas para os próximos dias, e que já se vão fazendo sentir! Neste momento algumas ignicões a surgir , e dois incêndios mais relevantes! 

Um no distrito de Beja, na Vidigueira com 70 Op , 19 viaturas e 3 MA,s,  e outro em Castelo Branco, Idanha- a- Nova com 53 Op, 14 viaturas e 4 MA,s.

Edit: Ambos em resolução 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Mai 2019 às 22:38)

Tal como previsto  







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Mai 2019 às 22:42)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Tal como previsto
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pois não é de estranhar, pois com o aumento da temperatura máxima, e com o vento fraco a moderado, que vai persistir, nos próximos dias, todo o cuidado é pouco, e daí, qualquer ocorrencia que surja, um ataque rápido e "musculado", pode fazer toda a diferença.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Mai 2019 às 22:43)

Em maio...


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Mai 2019 às 22:52)

João Pedro disse:


> Em maio...



Pois, em maio, mas a vegetação está seca, já como se estivessemos, em fins de junho.
E toda esta situação só tende a piorar infelizmente, a partir de agora, pois a chuva fez muita falta no tempo certo, e os ribeiros, a pouca água que ainda levam, está a baixar mais de 30 a 40 cm por dia, o que faz, com estas zonas mais baixas, daqui a 1 mes, estejam completamente secas, sem humidade, e com as árvores a entrarem em stress rapidamente.
Por norma, num ano, de precipatação normal, ou razoável, o que não foi caso, neste ano, estes mesmo locais, os ribeiros só secavam por completo em Julho, ou recuando umas décadas atrás, nunca chegavam sequer a secar.


----------



## João Pedro (24 Mai 2019 às 23:00)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois, em maio, mas a vegetação está seca, já como se estivessemos, em fins de junho.
> E toda esta situação só tende a piorar infelizmente, a partir de agora, pois a chuva fez muita falta no tempo certo, e os ribeiros, a pouca água que ainda levam, está a baixar mais de 30 a 40 cm por dia, o que faz, com estas zonas mais baixas, daqui a 1 mes, estejam completamente secas, sem humidade, e com as árvores a entrarem em stress rapidamente.
> Por norma, num ano, de precipatação normal, ou razoável, o que não foi caso, neste ano, estes mesmo locais, os ribeiros só secavam por completo em Julho, ou recuando umas décadas atrás, nunca chegavam sequer a secar.


Já se observam muitas árvores em stress hídrico aqui pelo Porto, algumas já quase completamente despidas de folhas. Dramático...


----------



## joralentejano (24 Mai 2019 às 23:33)

João Pedro disse:


> Já se observam muitas árvores em stress hídrico aqui pelo Porto, algumas já quase completamente despidas de folhas. Dramático...


Só por aí podemos concluir como o ecossistema na região norte não está tão preparado para enfrentar situações de seca como esta que temos pela frente. Choveu bem nos poucos eventos de chuva ao longo do inverno mas não é suficiente para uma região cujas árvores estão habituadas a ter bastante água.
Por aqui, apesar da situação estar mais crítica em termos de água do solo, as árvores ainda apresentam uma cor bem verde. No entanto, com os valores de humidade e temperatura previstos nos próximos dias, não deverá manter-se assim. As árvores que estão junto aos cursos de água deverão ser as primeiras a largar as folhas, pois, não têm as raízes tão profundas  e mal falte a água, acontece logo isso.
Os campos por aqui já estão completamente secos, dai esse alerta se justificar bastante bem. Temos um longo verão pela frente onde os sinais da escassez de água  não se vão manifestar apenas na agricultura.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Mai 2019 às 04:14)

Este ano andámos sempre 1 mês à frente a nível de tempo climatológico, Maio não é exceção, ainda hoje publiquei umas foto da minha zona que mostra bem isso, tirando um vale ou outro mais húmido , o stress hídrico já esta bem presente nas árvores, a maioria dos campos apresenta-se como se já tivéssemos em final de Junho! Com o previsto para os próximos 10 dias pelo menos, até vai dar dó observar a triste realidade que nos encontramos e ainda nem sequer chegámos ao Verão, estação essa que vai nos dando todos os sinais que poderá ser muito complicada a em matéria de IF .


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (27 Mai 2019 às 15:26)

A partir do meio desta semana este tópico vai começar a "aquecer"...


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Mai 2019 às 17:05)

MSantos disse:


> A partir do meio desta semana este tópico vai começar a "aquecer"...



O CMTV, já fez a abertura da época dos incendios, hoje ás 14 horas, até a jornalista estava a passar mal, com o fumo do incendio de Vila Nova de Gaia.
Agora neste momento em Évora, Alandroal, um foco de incendio em mato, está já a ser combatido por 71 operacionais, 23 veiculos e 3 MA.

O vento moderado a forte que tem soprado esta tarde não está mesmo para brincadeiras.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Mai 2019 às 18:16)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O CMTV, já fez a abertura da época dos incendios, hoje ás 14 horas, até a jornalista estava a passar mal, com o fumo do incendio de Vila Nova de Gaia.
> Agora neste momento em Évora, Alandroal, um foco de incendio em mato, está já a ser combatido por 71 operacionais, 23 veiculos e 3 MA.
> 
> O vento moderado a forte que tem soprado esta tarde não está mesmo para brincadeiras.


Baixo-Alentejo muito fustigado nos últimos dias por alguns incêndios de relativa dimensão, acabando por ser menos graves pela falta de combustível, contudo o FFMC (Índice de humidade dos combustíveis finos) esteja a potenciar esta situação , com a ajuda deste vento moderado a forte! É verdade  , @MSantos  poderemos ter situações complicadas, e que se fugirem ao ataque inicial poderão levar dias a controlar pela falta de recuperação da HR durante a noite, o índice FWI fala por si, situação já típica de Agosto 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## JPAG (27 Mai 2019 às 22:17)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O CMTV, já fez a abertura da época dos incendios, hoje ás 14 horas, até a jornalista estava a passar mal, com o fumo do incendio de Vila Nova de Gaia.
> Agora neste momento em Évora, Alandroal, um foco de incendio em mato, está já a ser combatido por 71 operacionais, 23 veiculos e 3 MA.
> 
> O vento moderado a forte que tem soprado esta tarde não está mesmo para brincadeiras.



O incêndio no Alandroal foi um dos maiores aqui na região nos últimos tempos. Teve activo cerca de 5 horas e antes de ser dominado chegou a ter cerca de 90 operacionais e 5 meios aéreos, de acordo com a proteção civil. Pelo que percebi começou numa zona de mato junto a uma herdade e depressa alastrou para um eucaliptal que se encontra nessa mesma herdade. Por sorte o vento foi trazendo as chamas para zonas menos densas compostas por "pasto" e azinheiras ao invés de as levar para as várias manchas de eucalipto que existem ao longo da estrada que liga Alandroal a Redondo. 

Apesar de não haver com frequência grandes fogos florestais aqui na região, estes quando ocorrem fazem-nos sempre pensar no "barril de pólvora" que é a Serra d'Ossa. Quilómetros e quilómetros de eucalipto em 5 concelhos (Alandroal, Vila Viçosa, Borba, Redondo e Estremoz), no 2º ponto mais alto do Alentejo (propício a ventos fortes), numa zona onde se atingem facilmente os 40ºC durante o verão e numa serra onde há várias estradas nacionais e municipais a atravessá-la em que qualquer fonte de calor (beata, acidente, lixo, etc etc) é o suficiente para começar um foco de incêndio... 

Deixo aqui um link com várias fotos do incêndio desta tarde: 
https://odigital.pt/as-impressionantes-imagens-do-incendio-que-lavrou-proximo-de-alandroal-c-fotos/


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Mai 2019 às 23:09)

JPAG disse:


> O incêndio no Alandroal foi um dos maiores aqui na região nos últimos tempos. Teve activo cerca de 5 horas e antes de ser dominado chegou a ter cerca de 90 operacionais e 5 meios aéreos, de acordo com a proteção civil. Pelo que percebi começou numa zona de mato junto a uma herdade e depressa alastrou para um eucaliptal que se encontra nessa mesma herdade. Por sorte o vento foi trazendo as chamas para zonas menos densas compostas por "pasto" e azinheiras ao invés de as levar para as várias manchas de eucalipto que existem ao longo da estrada que liga Alandroal a Redondo.
> 
> Apesar de não haver com frequência grandes fogos florestais aqui na região, estes quando ocorrem fazem-nos sempre pensar no "barril de pólvora" que é a Serra d'Ossa. Quilómetros e quilómetros de eucalipto em 5 concelhos (Alandroal, Vila Viçosa, Borba, Redondo e Estremoz), no 2º ponto mais alto do Alentejo (propício a ventos fortes), numa zona onde se atingem facilmente os 40ºC durante o verão e numa serra onde há várias estradas nacionais e municipais a atravessá-la em que qualquer fonte de calor (beata, acidente, lixo, etc etc) é o suficiente para começar um foco de incêndio...
> 
> ...



Verdade, e já em 2006 isso aconteceu, zona potencialmente perigosa! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## JPAG (28 Mai 2019 às 00:36)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Verdade, e já em 2006 isso aconteceu, zona potencialmente perigosa!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Sim, embora fosse ainda novinho, lembro-me perfeitamente... da varanda da minha casa em Vila Viçosa via o céu alaranjado à noite provocado pelo incêndio e as folhas dos eucaliptos caiam incandescentes a vários kms do fogo, incluindo aqui na vila, provocando outros pequenos focos de incêndio que alarmaram a população durante toda a noite como nunca tinha visto por aqui. A serra ficou quase na sua totalidade manchada de preto e pequenas zonas de azinhal e sobreiral que ainda tinham escapado ao atropelamento dos eucaliptos nos anos seguintes foram substituídas por este... 
Durante muito tempo falou-se na origem deste incêndio, tendo sido investigado pela PJ e tudo, já que por "coincidência" o contrato da Portucel na exploração dos eucaliptos da serra acabava naquele ano... 

Confesso que hoje em dia não tenho ideia a quem pertence a exploração dos eucaliptos da serra, mas parece-me que seguem as regras impostas (estradões, margem às estradas, etc).. no entanto pouco valerá isso se voltar a haver um incêndio com as características do de 2006.


----------



## jcsmonteiro (28 Mai 2019 às 13:30)

Brutal 1o despacho para idanha a nova (distrito Castelo Branco) considerando que ainda não chegamos a junho 71 operacionais 18 viaturas 3 meios aereos


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Mai 2019 às 14:30)

jcsmonteiro disse:


> Brutal 1o despacho para idanha a nova (distrito Castelo Branco) considerando que ainda não chegamos a junho 71 operacionais 18 viaturas 3 meios aereos



Incendio já em resolução neste momento, muitas das vezes um ataque inicial musculado, faz toda a diferença.


----------



## criz0r (28 Mai 2019 às 14:34)

jcsmonteiro disse:


> Brutal 1o despacho para idanha a nova (distrito Castelo Branco) considerando que ainda não chegamos a junho 71 operacionais 18 viaturas 3 meios aereos




Que é precisamente uma região lindíssima e com uma vasta área de arvoredo autóctone. Já está em resolução mas com um ataque inicial extremamente eficaz.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Mai 2019 às 16:38)

Incendio em Viana do Castelo, Valença, em povoamento florestal, conta com 63 operacionais, 14 veiculos, e 4 MA.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Mai 2019 às 20:18)

Hoje existiu um pequeno incêndio na Serra de Tavira 

http://safeplace52.blogspot.com/2019/05/bombeiros-municipais-combateram.html

Cuja origem foi num posto de transformação.  Depois, a culpa é dos incendiários.


----------



## huguh (29 Mai 2019 às 13:19)

incêndios em Serpa e Avis, ambos com 61 bombeiros e 2 meios aéreos cada


----------



## dvieira (29 Mai 2019 às 14:11)

2 novos IF na zona de Albergaria dos doze, zona sempre complicada. Já avisto fumo aqui de Fátima.


----------



## mecre90 (29 Mai 2019 às 14:24)

Em Tomar também já se avista bem uma coluna de fumo do incêndio de albergaria. Zona sensível pela quantidade absurda de eucaliptos, e muitas pequenas povoações dispersas.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Mai 2019 às 17:29)

Contínua a situação anómola dos incêndios com alguma dimensão no Baixo-Alentejo, situação que já vai persistindo há já alguns dias! Neste momento são 5 incêndios no mesmo, 4 deles no distrito de Évora, e outro em Beja, o que envolve mais meios, e que teve início cerca das 11H, não percebo o porquê de ainda não ser ocorrência significativa Ao todos estão envolvidos no combate a estes incêndios 188 Op, 55 Veículos , e 5 MA´s.


----------



## joralentejano (29 Mai 2019 às 17:53)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Contínua a situação anómola dos incêndios com alguma dimensão no Baixo-Alentejo, situação que já vai persistindo há já alguns dias! Neste momento são 5 incêndios no mesmo, 4 deles no distrito de Évora, e outro em Beja, o que envolve mais meios, e que teve início cerca das 11H, não percebo o porquê de ainda não ser ocorrência significativa Ao todos estão envolvidos no combate a estes incêndios 188 Op, 55 Veículos , e 5 MA´s.


Os incêndios no Alentejo são mais comuns agora devido ao facto de os campos terem acabado de secar e se proceder ao corte das searas. Alguns incêndios são gerados nos fardos de palha provenientes das mesmas e isto deve-se ao facto de, devido ao calor o feno gerar combustão, pois, ainda não estão bem secos, e quando estão todos juntos, ardem. Pelo o que estive a ver, grande parte dos incêndios são de origem agrícola.
Hoje por exemplo, a IP2 perto de Portalegre está cortada ao trânsito devido a um camião que transportava palha, ter ardido totalmente:
*Camião carregado de palha arde no IP2*

No ano passado, houve 2 grandes incêndios em duas herdades nas redondezas onde estavam fardos de palha, exatamente nesta altura em que as searas são cortadas, sendo que a causa foi exatamente essa que referi.


----------



## Gerofil (29 Mai 2019 às 18:48)

JPAG disse:


> Sim, embora fosse ainda novinho, lembro-me perfeitamente... da varanda da minha casa em Vila Viçosa via o céu alaranjado à noite provocado pelo incêndio e as folhas dos eucaliptos caiam incandescentes a vários kms do fogo, incluindo aqui na vila, provocando outros pequenos focos de incêndio que alarmaram a população durante toda a noite como nunca tinha visto por aqui.



7 de Agosto de 2006 






WeatherOnline


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Mai 2019 às 19:00)

Eu avistei uma coluna de funo negro, por cima da Serra D'Aire e Candeeiros, as 14 horas, possivelmente seria do incendio de Albergaria dos Doze, visto que não encontrei mais nehuma ocorrencia, nas proximidades.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Mai 2019 às 19:08)

Incêndio urbano em Portalegre esta madrugada aliado ao vento forte de Nordeste...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Mai 2019 às 11:52)

joralentejano disse:


> Os incêndios no Alentejo são mais comuns agora devido ao facto de os campos terem acabado de secar e se proceder ao corte das searas. Alguns incêndios são gerados nos fardos de palha provenientes das mesmas e isto deve-se ao facto de, devido ao calor o feno gerar combustão, pois, ainda não estão bem secos, e quando estão todos juntos, ardem. Pelo o que estive a ver, grande parte dos incêndios são de origem agrícola.
> Hoje por exemplo, a IP2 perto de Portalegre está cortada ao trânsito devido a um camião que transportava palha, ter ardido totalmente:
> *Camião carregado de palha arde no IP2*
> 
> No ano passado, houve 2 grandes incêndios em duas herdades nas redondezas onde estavam fardos de palha, exatamente nesta altura em que as searas são cortadas, sendo que a causa foi exatamente essa que referi.



Sim, é verdade Jorge, tiveram ou estão quase todos a ter a sua ignição em zona agrícola, onde depois o vento os empurra para zonas mais de mato e difícil acesso, obrigado pela explicação, não tinha esse conhecimento que o feno depois de enfardado poderia gerar essa combustão ao ponto de criar ignições , que por sua vez gerem um incêndio rural, mas faz sentido sim, e assim até explica tantas ocorrências nessa zona nos últimos dias, dado que estamos perante uma ano precoce a nível de temperaturas muito altas, obrigado!   Entretanto hoje não parece ser diferente, e já existem alguns em curso, este o que envolve mais meios! 






Edit: Ai está, já passou a ocorrência em mato, tal como os outros nos dias anteriores! Os operacionais no TO também aumentaram!






Incêndio em resolução ás 12.49H.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Mai 2019 às 12:45)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Sim, é verdade Jorge, tiveram ou estão quase todos a ter a sua ignição em zona agrícola, onde depois o vento os empurra para zonas mais de mato e difícil acesso, obrigado pela explicação, não tinha esse conhecimento que o feno depois de enfardado poderia gerar essa combustão ao ponto de criar ignições , que por sua vez gerem um incêndio rural, mas faz sentido sim, e assim até explica tantas ocorrências nessa zona nos últimos dias, dado que estamos perante uma ano precoce a nível de temperaturas muito altas, obrigado!   Entretanto hoje não parece ser diferente, e já existem alguns em curso, este o que envolve mais meios!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Só para se ter uma ideia, a palha enfardada ou simplesmente amontoada, com ainda tem alguma humidade, e com estas temperaturas altas, rapidamente atinge, no seu interior temperaturas entre os 50 a 60ºC, e é claro, que depois o vento também ajuda á festa.
Ultimamente os agricultores tem optado por usar os fardos de silagam, que são os que estão já cobertos com plástico, e nesses nunca ouvi dizer que ouvesse problemas de maior.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Mai 2019 às 12:50)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Só para se ter uma ideia, a palha enfardada ou simplesmente amontoada, com ainda tem alguma humidade, e com estas temperaturas altas, rapidamente atinge, no seu interior temperaturas entre os 50 a 60ºC, e é claro, que depois o vento também ajuda á festa.
> Ultimamente os agricultores tem optado por usar os fardos de silagam, que são os que estão já cobertos com plástico, e nesses nunca ouvi dizer que ouvesse problemas de maior.



Não fazia mesmo a mínima ideia disso, obrigado também a ti Pedro


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Mai 2019 às 17:23)

Incendio em Guarda, Almeida, em mato, conta já com 87 operacionais, 20 veiculos e 3 MA.
O incendio em Azambuja está já em conclusão, mas continua ainda com uma grande efectivo, de modo a prevenir quaisquer reacendimentos.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Mai 2019 às 11:11)

INFORMAÇÃO: PERÍMETRO DA SERRA DE SINTRA ENCERRADO |

Interdição do trânsito nas vias municipais que integram o perímetro da Serra de Sintra desde as 00:00 horas do dia 31 de maio de 2019 às 23:59 horas do dia 2 de junho de 2019. A decisão surge na sequência do Alerta Laranja para o Distrito de Lisboa emitido pelo CDOS (Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro) de Lisboa devido às elevadas temperaturas para os próximos três dias.

https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewe...Q&ll=38.78364761111368,-9.44634327350468&z=12


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Mai 2019 às 11:46)

Gerofil disse:


> INFORMAÇÃO: PERÍMETRO DA SERRA DE SINTRA ENCERRADO |
> 
> Interdição do trânsito nas vias municipais que integram o perímetro da Serra de Sintra desde as 00:00 horas do dia 31 de maio de 2019 às 23:59 horas do dia 2 de junho de 2019. A decisão surge na sequência do Alerta Laranja para o Distrito de Lisboa emitido pelo CDOS (Centro Distrital de Operações de Socorro) de Lisboa devido às elevadas temperaturas para os próximos três dias.
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/d/viewer?fbclid=IwAR3Iva7b_KmCXhAN5I1m6mHvrvuPmdDmpRs57Fu2wTCxxmpH0hoZyRa5ip4&mid=1AGrhLkc7BlZB2eFESQ-cW_MfAY9Pe_SQ&ll=38.78364761111368,-9.44634327350468&z=12



Excelente decisão tomada pela autarquia de Sintra


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Mai 2019 às 12:45)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Excelente decisão tomada pela autarquia de Sintra



Eu pensei o mesmo, do que tu, é de louvar a atitude da CM de Sintra, que deveria até de ser seguida por outras autarquias.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (31 Mai 2019 às 12:51)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu pensei o mesmo, do que tu, é de louvar a atitude da CM de Sintra, que deveria até de ser seguida por outras autarquias.



Verdade Pedro,  um exemplo que muitas autarquias podiam, e deviam seguir


----------



## algarvio1980 (31 Mai 2019 às 21:30)

http://safeplace52.blogspot.com/2019/05/tavira-alcoutim-faro-com-incendios.html

Vários incêndios no sotavento algarvio esta tarde. Mais um, provocado pela rede eléctrica.


----------



## Pedro1993 (31 Mai 2019 às 21:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> http://safeplace52.blogspot.com/2019/05/tavira-alcoutim-faro-com-incendios.html
> 
> Vários incêndios no sotavento algarvio esta tarde. Mais um, provocado pela rede eléctrica.



Já esta semana aqui foi publicado um incendio que teve inicio num posto de transformação, tenho aqui um mesmo perto de casa, e em 20 anos, nunca vi nada disso acontecer, lembro-me de no ano passado ter caído lá um raio, de uma trovoada e nada aconteceu felizmente.
Naõ sei se essas situações também se pode dever ás altas temperaturas, mas uma coisa que ajuda, é a área em redor do PT, estar sempre devidamente limpa, o que nem sempre acontece, por vezes já estão cobertos por silvas, com mais de 1 metro de altura.
Tudo isso são situação preventivas, que podem ajudar caso ocorra um curto circuito.


----------



## huguh (1 Jun 2019 às 14:13)

incendio em Estremoz com 51 bombeiros e 3 meios aéreos e 2 incêndios no concelho da Murtosa, Aveiro, os 2 com 20 bombeiros cada


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Jun 2019 às 14:34)

huguh disse:


> incendio em Estremoz com 51 bombeiros e 3 meios aéreos e 2 incêndios no concelho da Murtosa, Aveiro, os 2 com 20 bombeiros cada


Incêndio em Estremoz numa zona muito sensível,ainda à poucos dias se falou aqui num grande incêndio em 2006 naquela zona, muito eucalipto, se a localização da ocorrência estiver correcta ,será já em plena Serra d'Ossa ?!  

Edit: Incêndio em resolução 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## JPAG (1 Jun 2019 às 14:56)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Incêndio em Estremoz numa zona muito sensível,ainda à poucos dias se falou aqui num grande incêndio em 2006 naquela zona, muito eucalipto, se a localização da ocorrência estiver correcta ,será em plena Serra d'Ossa ?!
> 
> Edit: Incêndio em resolução
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Sim, o fogo já era na Serra d'Ossa, numa zona onde poderia ter-se tornado complicado. Felizmente está resolvido, embora o rescaldo nestas zonas quentes de eucaliptais seja sempre complicada. Ainda ouço os aviões, possivelmente ainda estão a ajudar no rescaldo.

No último ano grande parte dos eucaliptos na serra foram cortados, mas os novos rebentos já apresentam 2/3 metros de altura. A juntar-se ao grande manto de folhas e ramos que resultaram deste corte e que ficaram no terreno a secar, qualquer ignição poderá ser problemática.
De louvar o ataque inicial com cerca de 50 bombeiros e 3 meios aéreos. Parece que finalmente perceberam que os incêndios têm que se atacar em força logo no inicio quando ainda estão pequenos.

Deixo aqui uma foto do ODigital.pt tirada já no inicio da fase de rescaldo.



61436672_1551757101620930_6220363394919170048_n by João Gonçalves, no Flickr


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Jun 2019 às 15:17)

JPAG disse:


> Sim, o fogo já era na Serra d'Ossa, numa zona onde poderia ter-se tornado complicado. Felizmente está resolvido, embora o rescaldo nestas zonas quentes de eucaliptais seja sempre complicada. Ainda ouço os aviões, possivelmente ainda estão a ajudar no rescaldo.
> 
> No último ano grande parte dos eucaliptos na serra foram cortados, mas os novos rebentos já apresentam 2/3 metros de altura. A juntar-se ao grande manto de folhas e ramos que resultaram deste corte e que ficaram no terreno a secar, qualquer ignição poderá ser problemática.
> De louvar o ataque inicial com cerca de 50 bombeiros e 3 meios aéreos. Parece que finalmente perceberam que os incêndios têm que se atacar em força logo no inicio quando ainda estão pequenos.
> ...


Foi o que me pareceu pela localização, acho que já ontem ocorreu alguma coisa naquela zona 
Felizmente o ataque inicial foi forte e deu resultado, mas esse não é o nosso problema , o problema é quando passa a ataque ampliado, esse é que é o tendão de aquiles do nosso dispositivo! Agora todo o cuidado é pouco no rescaldo, porque por vezes também temos muitos problemas nessa matéria! Infelizmente os cortes na floresta portuguesa são assim em todo o lado, corta.se e leva. se o que rende dinheiro, e o resto fica para potenciar ainda mais este grave problema que temos no nosso país relacionado com IF .

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Jun 2019 às 15:43)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Foi o que me pareceu pela localização, acho que já ontem ocorreu alguma coisa naquela zona
> Felizmente o ataque inicial foi forte e deu resultado, mas esse não é o nosso problema , o problema é quando passa a ataque ampliado, esse é que é o tendão de aquiles do nosso dispositivo! Agora todo o cuidado é pouco no rescaldo, porque por vezes também temos muitos problemas nessa matéria! Infelizmente os cortes na floresta portuguesa são assim em todo o lado, corta.se e leva. se o que rende dinheiro, e o resto fica para potenciar ainda mais este grave problema que temos no nosso país relacionado com IF .
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Pois é verdade, eu vivo aqui relativamente perto de uma grande mancha de eucaliptos, aliás a maior mesmo do meu concelho, e sempre vi de perto levarem toda a madeira que tem proveito, e tudo o resto fica para trás.
Eu sempre disse que quem corta a madeira, deveria de no final, passar pelo menos 1 triturador acoplado a um tractor, de modo a triturar todos os sobrantes, e ainda para mais a lenha de eucalipto se decompõe rapidamente, ou então melhor levar esses sobrantes para uma central de biomassa, onde poderiam por exemplo dar a origem a composto que seria depois vendido.
Mas é verdade no nosso país é mesmo assim, tenho um vizinho que mora na Austrália, e que já me disse que fica sempre muito indignado, quando ve todo o "lixo", deixado para trás no fim do corte das madeiras de eucalipto, lá ele diz, que o comprador da madeira, não é autorizado a levar a madeira, sem antes deixar todo o material triturado.


----------



## JPAG (1 Jun 2019 às 15:48)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Foi o que me pareceu pela localização, acho que já ontem ocorreu alguma coisa naquela zona
> Felizmente o ataque inicial foi forte e deu resultado, mas esse não é o nosso problema , o problema é quando passa a ataque ampliado, esse é que é o tendão de aquiles do nosso dispositivo! Agora todo o cuidado é pouco no rescaldo, porque por vezes também temos muitos problemas nessa matéria! Infelizmente os cortes na floresta portuguesa são assim em todo o lado, corta.se e leva. se o que rende dinheiro, e o resto fica para potenciar ainda mais este grave problema que temos no nosso país relacionado com IF .
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Sim, ontem houve um pequeno incêndio na mesma aldeia (Glória) mas foi em mato, ainda um  pouco afastado da serra. 
Há cerca de 2 ou 3 meses passei a pé numa zona da serra que tinha sido recentemente cortada e é ridículo a quantidade de folhas, ramos, cascas, pequenos troncos e estevas arrancadas que ficaram ao "abandono" no meio da serra enquanto os novos eucaliptos começam a rebentar. Só mesmo visto, pois era impressionante a acumulação de matéria potencialmente inflamante no meio da serra. Nalguns locais acumulavam mais de 50/60 cm desta mistura "explosiva" e em conversa com outras pessoas todas estavam reticentes quanto à perigosidade da situação e preocupadas com este verão que se aproxima... Imaginem alguns vales da serra com 45ºC em agosto com raios a incidir sobre todos estes restos decompostos de eucalipto.. no mínimo é assustador.


----------



## huguh (1 Jun 2019 às 18:11)

Duas Igrejas, Penafiel com 63 bombeiros e 3 meios aéreos


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jun 2019 às 18:31)

Valente susto quando vi o céu cheio de fumo, esta tarde, mas fiquei confuso, que nenhuma rádio dava conta de nenhum incêndio na Serra do Caldeirão. :



Neste momento, o sol está alaranjado devido ao fumo do violento incêndio em Huelva, que conta com 16 meios aéreos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jun 2019 às 19:37)

*El incendio de Beas obliga a desalojar a varias personas*

http://www.huelvahoy.com/el-incendio-de-beas-obliga-a-desalojar-a-varias-personas/


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (1 Jun 2019 às 20:13)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *El incendio de Beas obliga a desalojar a varias personas*
> 
> http://www.huelvahoy.com/el-incendio-de-beas-obliga-a-desalojar-a-varias-personas/



Aquilo lá ao pé do incêndio está bonito, está.





Basta o vento virar para Nordeste para este fumo ir para uma cidade com 140.000 habitantes. Eu é que não queria estar lá agora...


----------



## huguh (1 Jun 2019 às 21:36)

reacendimento no Fundão com 86 bombeiros


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jun 2019 às 22:12)

Combate muito musculado para um reacendimento, estavam apenas 7 operacionais a vigiar a ocorrência e já estão em 91 (alocados, pelo menos). Boa resposta.


----------



## huguh (2 Jun 2019 às 17:03)

Incêndio em Carrazeda de Ansiães com 66 bombeiros e 6 meios aéreos!


----------



## jonas (2 Jun 2019 às 17:17)

Incêndio numa zona delicada, na encosta norte do Marão.  Ataque inicial com mais de 30 opr.
Edit: Já em resolução.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Jun 2019 às 18:37)

Incendio em Setúal, Palmela, Pinhal Novo, conta já com 99 operacionais, 28 veiculos, e 2 MA.
Está agora em directo na CMTV, e ve-se uma área já considerável queimada, principalmente de montado, com algumas casas por perto.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Jun 2019 às 20:43)

*Dois terços da área ardida em 2018 são de incêndios provocados por linhas elétricas, diz especialista *

http://visao.sapo.pt/atualidade/ent...vocados-por-linhas-eletricas-diz-especialista


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Jun 2019 às 20:56)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Incendio em Setúal, Palmela, Pinhal Novo, conta já com 99 operacionais, 28 veiculos, e 2 MA.
> Está agora em directo na CMTV, e ve-se uma área já considerável queimada, principalmente de montado, com algumas casas por perto.


Vi o incendio comecar quando vinha  na autoestrada a sair de Azeitão para Lisboa, começou com uma violência enorme, segundo um colega da minha mulher chegou a pôr em risco algumas habitações! Felizmente já se encontra em resolução. 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Jun 2019 às 21:08)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Vi o incendio comecar quando vinha  na autoestrada a sair de Azeitão para Lisboa, começou com uma violência enorme, segundo um colega da minha mulher chegou a pôr em risco algumas habitações! Felizmente já se encontra em resolução.
> 
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



O fogo pelo que vi nas imagens, foi principalmente rasteiro, pois ardeu sobretudo montado, com falhagens e mato rasteiro.
Ainda vi os bombeiros fazerem o rescaldo de um local, onde tinha ardido até junto ás paredes de uma casa, e nem o quintal escapou também.


----------



## huguh (3 Jun 2019 às 16:31)

Incêndios importantes neste momento

Serpa, 49 bombeiros
Alandroal , 51
Castelo Branco, 53, 1 meio aéreo


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jun 2019 às 17:18)

Avistei à pouco uma pequena coluna de fumo, provavelmente proveniente do foco de incendnio na zona industrial de Santarém, em mato, conta com 36 operacionais, e 10 veiculos.
Em Alandroal ouve já um reforço de meios, contando agora com 81 operacionais, 24 veiculos, e 4 MA.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Jun 2019 às 17:55)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O fogo pelo que vi nas imagens, foi principalmente rasteiro, pois ardeu sobretudo montado, com falhagens e mato rasteiro.
> Ainda vi os bombeiros fazerem o rescaldo de um local, onde tinha ardido até junto ás paredes de uma casa, e nem o quintal escapou também.


Não devia existir muito combustível disponível naquela zona, se não estou em erro houve ali um incêndio à cerca de dois anos de dimensões idênticas,zona sempre muito fustigada! No Alandroal o incêndio tem três frentes activas !

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...ntes-ativas-combatido-por-quatro-meios-aereos

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## JPAG (3 Jun 2019 às 17:55)

120 operacionais; 38 veículos e 4 meios aéreos no Alandroal.

Conheço muito bem a zona pois a minha família é da aldeia onde ocorre o incêndio (Rosário) e conheço alguns dos donos dos terrenos que estão a ser afectados.  Começou num eucaliptal mas já se alastrou a montado e olival, sendo que alguns montes estavam em perigo. Enorme coluna de fumo, por vezes muito negro... Pela conversa que tive com pessoas que estão no local já há alguns danos a registar, pois alguns colmeais já arderam e muitos outros estão em perigo. Vento moderado com algumas rajadas fortes.

Assim que tiver mais notícias volto a fazer um ponto da situação.
Algumas notícias com imagens no local:
https://www.radiocampanario.com/ult...ens-do-violento-incendio-em-rosario-alandroal
https://odigital.pt/incendio-de-grandes-proporcoes-no-concelho-de-alandroal/

Edit: 2 canadairs passaram em cima de Vila Viçosa por volta das 17:30h. Os meios no local passaram para: 126 operacionais; 39 veículos e 6 meios aéreos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Jun 2019 às 18:19)

JPAG disse:


> 120 operacionais; 38 veículos e 4 meios aéreos no Alandroal.
> 
> Conheço muito bem a zona pois a minha família é da aldeia onde ocorre o incêndio (Rosário) e conheço alguns dos donos dos terrenos que estão a ser afectados.  Começou num eucaliptal mas já se alastrou a montado e olival, sendo que alguns montes estavam em perigo. Enorme coluna de fumo, por vezes muito negro... Pela conversa que tive com pessoas que estão no local já há alguns danos a registar, pois alguns colmeais já arderam e muitos outros estão em perigo. Vento moderado com algumas rajadas fortes.
> 
> ...


 Que me lembre está a ser dos piores anos de sempre a nível de incêndios rurais no Baixo-Alentejo  Meios constantemente a serem reforçados no TO.






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Jun 2019 às 20:41)

Conheço extremamente bem aquela zona e é uma pena ver que isto está a acontecer, as fotos são absolutamente dantescas. Por relatos de familiares, penso que não há um incêndio desta magnitude na zona há largas décadas. Também tive relatos que se viam chamas a partir da Mina do Bugalho.

Continua em curso, com  182 operacionais e 2 frentes, e a GRIF de Portalegre e Santarém.


----------



## JPAG (3 Jun 2019 às 21:51)

Já não tenho notícias novas do incêndio há mais de 1 hora. Pelo que sei continua a lavrar e a maior preocupação tem a ver com a enorme linha de fogo no local. Pelo menos uma das frentes tinha vários quilómetros de extensão. Felizmente não há aldeias em risco mas haverá vários montes agrícolas dispersos a requerer atenção por parte dos bombeiros (inclusivé está a ser construído um hotel de 5 estrelas junto ao local onde começou o fogo, mas penso que não esteja em perigo). Durante a tarde o fogo esteve muito próximo da aldeia da Mina do Bugalho e a partir da aldeia dava para ver a dimensão do fogo.

Referir ainda que infelizmente durante o combate ao fogo, 3 bombeiros locais (Vila Viçosa, Alandroal e Borba) tiveram que ser reencaminhados para o hospital de Elvas por inalação de fumo. 

De momento, de acordo com a proteção civil, continuam ativas 2 frentes, com 182 operacionais e 59 viaturas. Não me lembro de um incêndio desta dimensão naquela zona... 

Vento fraco a moderado e bastante mais fresco que nos últimos dias. Espero que ajude no combate... 

Esta foto foi tirada no castelo do Alandroal, a cerca de 7/8 kms em linha recta do incêndio... dá para ver a dimensão do fogo quando lavrava sobretudo em eucalipto.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jun 2019 às 22:01)

JPAG disse:


> Já não tenho notícias novas do incêndio há mais de 1 hora. Pelo que sei continua a lavrar e a maior preocupação tem a ver com a enorme linha de fogo no local. Pelo menos uma das frentes tinha vários quilómetros de extensão. Felizmente não há aldeias em risco mas haverá vários montes agrícolas dispersos a requerer atenção por parte dos bombeiros (inclusivé está a ser construído um hotel de 5 estrelas junto ao local onde começou o fogo, mas penso que não esteja em perigo). Durante a tarde o fogo esteve muito próximo da aldeia da Mina do Bugalho e a partir da aldeia dava para ver a dimensão do fogo.
> 
> Referir ainda que infelizmente durante o combate ao fogo, 3 bombeiros locais (Vila Viçosa, Alandroal e Borba) tiveram que ser reencaminhados para o hospital de Elvas por inalação de fumo.
> 
> ...



Pois é, é um incendio a acompanhar, e resta esperar que com as descidas acentuadas da temperatura, principalmente durante a noite, e com o aumento da humidade, que o fogo comece a ceder aos meios de combate.
É de facto uma grande extensão de frente de fogo.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Jun 2019 às 22:16)

O incêndio foi agora dominado! Também deixei de ter notícias do incêndio há algum tempo pelo que provavelmente já estaria a caminho do controlo. Ainda bem.


----------



## JPAG (3 Jun 2019 às 22:16)

Incêndio no concelho do Alandroal dominado!  
Resta agora uma noite complicada de rescaldo, mas as condições meteorológicas estão a favor


----------



## MSantos (5 Jun 2019 às 16:59)

Há um incêndio aqui em Coruche, avisto a coluna de fumo aqui desde a Zona Industrial. Está a ser combatido por 50 operacionais e 13 viaturas.






Enviado do meu HUAWEI VNS-L31 através do Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (5 Jun 2019 às 17:17)

MSantos disse:


> Há um incêndio aqui em Coruche, avisto a coluna de fumo aqui desde a Zona Industrial. Está a ser combatido por 50 operacionais e 13 viaturas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



pelos vistos é na zona do bairro da areia, na "zona urbana" de coruche tem um mato entre a vila coruche e o bairro da areia, talvez seja ai, já tem 64op, 18 meios e 1 aereo, se for ai a área é rodeada de casas


----------



## david 6 (5 Jun 2019 às 17:46)

https://tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/fogo/incendio-em-coruche-ameaca-habitacoes


----------



## david 6 (5 Jun 2019 às 18:01)

uma foto que achei no facebook há 1h atrás do incêndio de Coruche


----------



## huguh (8 Jun 2019 às 19:10)

76 bombeiros num incendio em mato na zona de Vila Franca de Xira, ao que parece perto de casas segundo a CMTV


----------



## StormRic (8 Jun 2019 às 20:26)

huguh disse:


> 76 bombeiros num incendio em mato na zona de Vila Franca de Xira, ao que parece perto de casas segundo a CMTV



Em Vialonga, entre a Póvoa de Santa Iria e Alverca, na encosta dos montes, aqui perto de casa.

https://fogos.pt/fogo/2019110119796

https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topic...centro-junho-2019.10044/pagina-10#post-729009


----------



## jcsmonteiro (10 Jun 2019 às 13:50)

Incêndio em idanha-a-nova já com 84h 22vt 4ma
Zona com muito potencial 
Alguém tem fotos?


----------



## jcsmonteiro (10 Jun 2019 às 14:06)

Atualização: 111h 29vt 5ma


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jun 2019 às 14:54)

jcsmonteiro disse:


> Atualização: 111h 29vt 5ma



Incendio, já em fase de resolução, por ventura começou a ceder aos meios de combate.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Jun 2019 às 16:37)

Incêndio ativo em Ourique desde as 13.21h , conta já com um efetivo grande de operacionais no TO.






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (10 Jun 2019 às 17:28)

com vento de noroeste... o incêndio vai para a planicie de almodôvar e deixa de fora os barrancos do rio mira.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Jun 2019 às 17:58)

Mais de 100 operacionais de reforço em menos de uma hora, com 252 operacionais atuais em Ourique.


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Jun 2019 às 18:16)

Incêndio com 3 frentes ativas e 5 grupos de reforço.


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jun 2019 às 18:36)

http://safeplace52.blogspot.com/2019/06/bombeiros-do-algarve-caminho-de.html

A imagem do incêndio é gigante.


----------



## huguh (10 Jun 2019 às 20:37)

quase 300 operacionais já em Ourique.
no teatro de operações GRIF 01 Évora, GRIF 01 Faro, GRIF 01 Lisboa, GRIF 01 Setúbal, e 2 GRIF da FEPC (força especial de proteção civil)


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Jun 2019 às 21:28)

huguh disse:


> quase 300 operacionais já em Ourique.
> no teatro de operações GRIF 01 Évora, GRIF 01 Faro, GRIF 01 Lisboa, GRIF 01 Setúbal, e 2 GRIF da FEPC (força especial de proteção civil)



Já deve ser o 1º incendio deste ano, a mobilizar um número tão elevado de operacionais.
Esperemos que o cair da noite, possa ser favorável ao combate ao incendio.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Jun 2019 às 22:06)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Já deve ser o 1º incendio deste ano, a mobilizar um número tão elevado de operacionais.
> Esperemos que o cair da noite, possa ser favorável ao combate ao incendio.


Oliveira de Azeméis em Março teve 429 Op no TO 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## JPAG (11 Jun 2019 às 16:56)

O número de focos de incêndio a sul do rio Tejo continua anormalmente elevado. Não tenho dados concretos comparativamente aos outros anos, apenas me estou a guiar pela memória, mas não me recordo de um ano em que houvesse grandes incêndios (mais de 80/100 operacionais) quase diariamente. 
No mês passado, com as temperaturas bem superiores à media e durante o mês em que o esforço agrícola é maior com a produção de fardos, limpezas, lavoura, etc, ainda compreendia este anormal afluxo, mas, tirando os dias da semana passada que estiveram mais húmidos, este afluxo tem sido quase constante até hoje. Há cerca de um mês/mês e meio que o número de incêndios diários tem sido anormal, na minha opinião. 
Não sei se sou só eu que tenho esta ideia... mas a verdade é que o receio entre os alentejanos (pelo menos o que vou vendo nas redes sociais e no dia a dia) tem aumentado nos últimos dias e estranham toda esta situação anormal.


----------



## AJB (11 Jun 2019 às 18:07)

Guiarem se pelo numero de operacionais para definir se um incendio é ou não grande...não é boa prática...


----------



## JPAG (11 Jun 2019 às 18:48)

AJB disse:


> Guiarem se pelo numero de operacionais para definir se um incendio é ou não grande...não é boa prática...



Sim, tens razão. No entanto o número de operacionais envolvidos no combate, o número de horas em que o fogo se encontra activo e o número de hectares queimados podem dar-nos uma ideia da dimensão do incêndio.... 
Volto a frisar que o que eu afirmei anteriormente é apenas uma opinião..não tenho dados concretos se este ano está a ser pior ou igual, ou até melhor, aos outros anos (a sul do Tejo). 
Mas, do que tenho reparado, o número de incêndios, os meios envolvidos e os incêndios que lavram durante mais tempo têm sido mais este ano...


----------



## dASk (12 Jun 2019 às 12:01)

Incêndio algo complicado na Quinta do Anjo (Palmela). Zona sempre muito fustigada ano após ano. Vejo perfeitamente a coluna de fumo da minha casa e tem estado a aumentar de dimensões nos últimos minutos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jun 2019 às 12:43)

dASk disse:


> Incêndio algo complicado na Quinta do Anjo (Palmela). Zona sempre muito fustigada ano após ano. Vejo perfeitamente a coluna de fumo da minha casa e tem estado a aumentar de dimensões nos últimos minutos.



O incendio conta já com 47 operacionais, 12 veiculos e 1 MA.


----------



## MSantos (12 Jun 2019 às 15:22)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O incendio conta já com 47 operacionais, 12 veiculos e 1 MA.



Já está em resolução!

As atenções viram-se agora para São Bartolomeu de Messines, zona com potencial de se tornar complicado. Para já com 46 operacionais, 14 viaturas e um meio aéreo.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jun 2019 às 15:27)

O de São Bartolomeu de Messines foi reacendimento, talvez consigam debelá-lo rapidamente.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Jun 2019 às 15:44)

Situação mais preocupante poderá vir a ser a ignição a Norte de Monchique , e que já conta com 56 OP, 16 Veículos e 2 Ma´s em apenas 35 minutos desde o seu inicio.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Jun 2019 às 15:48)

MSantos disse:


> As atenções viram-se agora para São Bartolomeu de Messines, zona com potencial de se tornar complicado. Para já com 46 operacionais, 14 viaturas e um meio aéreo.



Já com 3 Ma´s no TO, estas duas ocorrências vão obrigar a uma dispersão de meios no Algarve .

*Edit: Ora ai está, todos os meios aéreos que estavam a operar em São Bartolomeu de Messines, accionados para Monchique que já conta com  129 Op 36 Veículos e 8 Ma´s.*


----------



## jcsmonteiro (12 Jun 2019 às 16:27)

Incêndio em monchique 
Com 1h de incêndio já conta com 10 meios aéreos


----------



## huguh (12 Jun 2019 às 16:32)

140 bombeiros e 10 meios aéreos em Monchique num incendio que começou às 15:11.
Pode estar complicado ou também pode ser o forte ataque inicial ao incendio antes que se complique


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Jun 2019 às 16:35)

jcsmonteiro disse:


> Incêndio em monchique
> Com 1h de incêndio já conta com 10 meios aéreos



Constante reforço de meios, accionados Grif 01 Lisboa, Grif 01 Setúbal, cruzei.me à pouco na Via do Infante com muitas viaturas de todo o sotavento algarvio! Despedida triste do Algarve .


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Jun 2019 às 17:00)




----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Jun 2019 às 17:13)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


>



O vento pelo menos por aqui não está para brincadeiras, rajadas na ordem dos 50 km/h, e tem sido assim o dia de hoje, o que em caso de incendio torna tudo bastante perigoso.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jun 2019 às 17:32)

187 operacionais em Monchique, continuam os 10 meios aéreos. Pelas fotos não parece ter ardido o ano passado nessa zona, vamos ver se o extinguem rapidamente...


----------



## AJB (12 Jun 2019 às 17:38)

Incendio sem problemas...a curto prazo entrará em resolução


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jun 2019 às 18:02)

O incêndio começou aonde parou no ano passado.  Ele existe com cada coincidência. Com a nortada, ficar mais forte como tem feito sentir nas últimas noites, não sei não. 

Aumenta os meios, já com 211 operacionais, apoiados por 68 veículos e 9 meios aéreos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Jun 2019 às 18:19)

Quando passei à cerca de uma hora na A2, era bem visível a coluna de fumo  Entretanto cruzei.me com uma Grif de Évora que seguia no sentido contrário!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Jun 2019 às 18:56)

Entrou em resolução.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jun 2019 às 13:43)

Incendio em Mogadouro, Brunhoso, conta já com 48 operacionais,12 veiculos e 4 MA.
No incendio de ontem, em Monchique, mante-se neste momento um efectivo de quase 100 operacionais, na operação de rescaldo e vigilancia.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jun 2019 às 19:22)

*Fogo de Monchique que começou em limpeza de terreno está dominado*

Incêndio foi provocado por pessoa que fazia faixa de gestão de combustível - ao limpar o seu terreno, provocou a ignição, diz autarca. Chegaram a estar 10 meios aéreos a combater fogo já dominado.

"Foi um acidente. Posso adiantar que foi uma pessoa que estava a fazer a faixa de gestão de combustível. No uso de uma ferramenta para limpar o seu terreno à volta de casa, acabou por provocar a ignição. A pessoa não conseguiu apagar o fogo imediatamente e originou esta situação”, referiu o autarca."

https://observador.pt/2019/06/12/in...JV2xUfOkdBG1ETx4nyJJJKZ6XzujR83SFnS8tkYvnQ7-k

*Trabalhos agrícolas provocam incêndio em Santarém*

Fogo deflagrou quando se estava a fazer a gradagem de um terreno
A preparação de um terreno agrícola em Santarém para cultivo provocou um pequeno foco de incêndio, que foi rapidamente extinto pelos bombeiros. O fogo deflagrou na tarde desta quinta-feira, 13 de Junho, quando uma máquina fazia o corte da vegetação, que alegadamente terá provocado uma faísca.

O incêndio ocorreu junto a um barracão que armazenava palha, na Quinta do Mocho, em Santarém, que não foi afectado pelas chamas.

Segundo o comandante dos Bombeiros Municipais de Santarém, José Guilherme, os trabalhadores estavam a fazer trabalhos de gradagem com tractores, quando as chamas deflagraram.

Há chegada dos bombeiros ao local, o incêndio estava a consumir zona de mato, não tendo causando danos materiais. O incêndio foi combatido por 33 operacionais, oito viaturas e um meio aéreo.

http://omirante.pt/sociedade/2019-0...lWYF7REOElnISuaN6MEQwWI_qe6lsgZRN1qiYmUPpbBA0


----------



## Smota (17 Jun 2019 às 13:52)

Boa tarde, por aqui já se ouviu 2 vezes a sirene. Espero que não dê muita luta e se dê por extinto em breve. Já é o 2 este mês no concelho.  entretanto já tocou outra vez. Não deve estar fácil! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu ATU-L21 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jun 2019 às 14:56)

Incendio em Beja, Castro Verde, conta com praticamente 100 operacionais, 26 veículos, e 5 MA.
Os focos de incendio de Portalegre, dos quais 1 deles já está em resolução, e outro está em conclusão.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Jun 2019 às 15:13)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Incendio em Beja, Castro Verde, conta com praticamente 100 operacionais, 26 veículos, e 5 MA.
> Os focos de incendio de Portalegre, dos quais 1 deles já está em resolução, e outro está em conclusão.



Mais um, dos muito que tem assolado o Baixo-Alentejo este ano, situação completamente "anormal" para mim, e que não lembro de tal situação!


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jun 2019 às 15:14)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Mais um, dos muito que tem assolado o Baixo-Alentejo este ano, situação completamente "anormal" para mim, e que não lembro de tal situação!



É verdade toda essa zona tem sido bem fustigada pelos incendios ultimamente.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Jun 2019 às 15:31)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É verdade toda essa zona tem sido bem fustigada pelos incendios ultimamente.



Já é ocorrência significativa ! Posit: 2 frentes activas .


----------



## MSantos (17 Jun 2019 às 15:34)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Mais um, dos muito que tem assolado o Baixo-Alentejo este ano, situação completamente "anormal" para mim, e que não lembro de tal situação!



Vinha fazer um comentário exactamente sobre isso, o Baixo-Alentejo tem sido mais fustigado por incêndios do que o habitual.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Jun 2019 às 15:49)

MSantos disse:


> Vinha fazer um comentário exactamente sobre isso, o Baixo-Alentejo tem sido mais fustigado por incêndios do que o habitual.



Desde Maio que tem sido praticamente todos os dias, e alguns chegaram mesmo a atingir dimensões significativas como foi caso do Alandroal, e Ourique! Á pouco tempo o @joralentejano  comentou o facto de os fardos de palha entrarem em combustão e provarem algumas ignições, o que faz todo o sentido, mas já tivemos algumas ocorrências em que as temperaturas estavam relativamente baixas para provocarem tal situação, e a azafama do trabalho agrícola sempre existiu nesta altura do ano, e em outros anos de seca .


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jun 2019 às 16:09)

Só no distrito de Portalegre, esta é já a 4ª ocorrencia de incendio desta tarde, em meia hora o foco de Nisa, conta já com 65 operacionais, 15 veiculos e 3 MA.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Jun 2019 às 16:20)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Só no distrito de Portalegre, esta é já a 4ª ocorrencia de incendio desta tarde, em meia hora o foco de Nisa, conta já com 65 operacionais, 15 veiculos e 3 MA.



Mas o Alto-Alentejo é uma zona que já nos habitou a muitos incêndios , e alguns deles dos maiores que já tivemos em Portugal como foi o caso do incêndio que começou em Nisa no ano de 2003 ! Enfim, vai ardendo onde já existe condições mais propicias para que aconteça!


----------



## srr (17 Jun 2019 às 16:35)

Pois,

Vai ardendo, onde ainda àh "Combustivel" significativo e as melhores condições,
para os incêndios durarem e durarem, para faturarem e faturarem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jun 2019 às 17:13)

O problema de hoje, é estarem a surgir várias ocorrencias praticamente em simultaneo, no mesmo distrito, o que acaba por levar a uma grande dispersão de operacionais e de meios áereos.


----------



## criz0r (17 Jun 2019 às 17:57)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Mas o Alto-Alentejo é uma zona que já nos habitou a muitos incêndios , e alguns deles dos maiores que já tivemos em Portugal como foi o caso do incêndio que começou em Nisa no ano de 2003



Incêndios Florestais no Alto Alentejo é o pão nosso. Para quem conhece a zona em questão, desde Nisa até V.V.Ródão é o "paraíso" para qualquer Incêndio com dezenas e dezenas de hectares de Eucaliptal detidos pela Celtejo & Portucel, aliás, o Alto Alentejo é o novo "Eucaliptal Interior".


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Jun 2019 às 18:22)

criz0r disse:


> Incêndios Florestais no Alto Alentejo é o pão nosso. Para quem conhece a zona em questão, desde Nisa até V.V.Ródão é o "paraíso" para qualquer Incêndio com dezenas e dezenas de hectares de Eucaliptal detidos pela Celtejo & Portucel, aliás, o Alto Alentejo é o novo "Eucaliptal Interior".


Verdade, e já à muitos anos que é assim, o incêndio que me referia em 2003 , começou em Nisa, e fez exatamente o mesmo percurso que o incêndio de 2017 - Sertã , Proença-a-Nova, Mação, Vila  Velha Rodão, etc , só que em sentido inverso! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jun 2019 às 21:24)

*Alentejo com Incêndios Perto da Fronteira Algarvia*

http://safeplace52.blogspot.com/2019/06/alentejo-com-incendios-perto-da.html


*Seca no Alentejo Desmobiliza Meio Aéreo*

http://safeplace52.blogspot.com/2019/06/seca-no-alentejo-desmobiliza-meio-aereo.html


----------



## MSantos (18 Jun 2019 às 10:26)

criz0r disse:


> Incêndios Florestais no Alto Alentejo é o pão nosso. Para quem conhece a zona em questão, desde Nisa até V.V.Ródão é o "paraíso" para qualquer Incêndio com dezenas e dezenas de hectares de Eucaliptal detidos pela Celtejo & Portucel, aliás, o Alto Alentejo é o novo "Eucaliptal Interior".



Até nem são muito comuns quando comparado com outra regiões, normalmente são é grandes incêndios devido à área enorme com grande continuidade de combustíveis onde sobressaem os eucaliptais como referiste.


----------



## criz0r (18 Jun 2019 às 12:07)

MSantos disse:


> Até nem são muito comuns quando comparado com outra regiões



Na zona que referi, é efectivamente raro a ocorrência mas se porventura estivermos a falar de Abrantes,Gavião,Mação,Vila de Rei, Sertã, Proença-A-Nova, Ferreira do Zêzere, Oleiros etc a escala rebenta. E se nos virarmos para as ignições, então ai até fico maldisposto. Toda esta região está um autêntico Deserto, montes e montanhas totalmente despidos e terrenos completamente secos devido à proliferação do Eucalipto. É ver para crer..


----------



## PiasChaser (18 Jun 2019 às 14:23)

Imagens, captadas pelo João P. Santos, do "smoke devil" que se formou ontem no incêndio em São Marcos da Ataboeira, concelho de Castro Verde.


----------



## huguh (22 Jun 2019 às 17:46)

incêndio no Fundão com 93 bombeiros e 3 meios aéreos

em Sintra 44 bombeiros e um meio aéreo, com incêndio perto de bomba de gasolina e central elétrica segundo a cmtv, mas ao que parece já em resolução segundo o site da PROCIV


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jun 2019 às 18:40)

huguh disse:


> incêndio no Fundão com 93 bombeiros e 3 meios aéreos
> 
> em Sintra 44 bombeiros e um meio aéreo, com incêndio perto de bomba de gasolina e central elétrica segundo a cmtv, mas ao que parece já em resolução segundo o site da PROCIV



O incendio de Sintra, já está em resolução, e o de Fundão continua ainda em curso, e já surgiu outro foco de incendio no mesmo concelho, que já mobiliza quase 20 operacionais e 1 MA.


----------



## huguh (22 Jun 2019 às 19:45)

Vila Velha de Ródão com 68 bombeiros e 5 meios aéreos


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jun 2019 às 19:47)

Incêndio na Asseca, Tavira com 33 operacionais e 1 meio aéreo.

O incêndio foi no Pego do Inferno.

http://safeplace52.blogspot.com/2019/06/bombeiros-respondem-incendio-no-pego-do.html


----------



## MSantos (27 Jun 2019 às 09:38)

Condições algo extremas no Levante espanhol e Catalunha podem levar ao surgimento de grandes incêndios incontroláveis, como aliás parece que já está a acontecer. 

*Incendio en Tarragona | El fuego ya ha quemado más de 4.000 hectáreas, en directo*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Jun 2019 às 09:56)

MSantos disse:


> Condições algo extremas no Levante espanhol e Catalunha podem levar ao surgimento de grandes incêndios incontroláveis, como aliás parece que já está a acontecer.
> 
> *Incendio en Tarragona | El fuego ya ha quemado más de 4.000 hectáreas, en directo*




Verdade, e era expectável que assim fosse, infelizmente!  Mas isto também mostra que por muito bem preparado que se esteja , e Espanha está , quando as condições são extremas é muito complicado resolver estes incêndios em qualquer parte do mundo!


----------



## MSantos (27 Jun 2019 às 12:13)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Verdade, e era expectável que assim fosse, infelizmente!  Mas isto também mostra que por muito bem preparado que se esteja , e Espanha está , quando as condições são extremas é muito complicado resolver estes incêndios em qualquer parte do mundo!



Quando as condições são muito extremas, ou seja quando os fogos ficam acima da capacidade de extinção, apenas podem ser geridos de forma a minimizar as perdas humanas e materiais isto até aparecer uma "janela" de tempo com condições mais favoráveis.  

Este incêndio já conta com 5500ha ardidos e está longe de estar resolvido, os espanhóis estimam que possa alcançar os 20mil ha se não se conseguir estabilizar o perímetro do fogo. 

https://www.lavanguardia.com/suceso...quemadas-bomberos-ultima-hora-en-directo.html


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Jun 2019 às 15:28)

MSantos disse:


> Quando as condições são muito extremas, ou seja quando os fogos ficam acima da capacidade de extinção, apenas podem ser geridos de forma a minimizar as perdas humanas e materiais isto até aparecer uma "janela" de tempo com condições mais favoráveis.
> 
> Este incêndio já conta com 5500ha ardidos e está longe de estar resolvido, os espanhóis estimam que possa alcançar os 20mil ha se não se conseguir estabilizar o perímetro do fogo.
> 
> https://www.lavanguardia.com/suceso...quemadas-bomberos-ultima-hora-en-directo.html




Totalmente de acordo, e felizmente essas condições tem estado afastadas de Portugal, e que assim continue , ninguém precisa daquilo para nada!  Pelo que vi e li , a orografia do terreno onde o incêndio se encontra a progredir tem muitas semelhanças com a serra do Caldeirão! As condições meteo neste momento são severas, mas por exemplo as mesmas o ano passado aquando o IF de Monchique eram piores, contudo o pico das mesmas só amanhã deverá ser atingido . Esperemos que consigam controlar o mesmo!

 https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ICATALUN204


----------



## MSantos (27 Jun 2019 às 15:45)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Totalmente de acordo, e felizmente essas condições tem estado afastadas de Portugal, e que assim continue , ninguém precisa daquilo para nada!  Pelo que vi e li , a orografia do terreno onde o incêndio se encontra a progredir tem muitas semelhanças com a serra do Caldeirão! As condições meteo neste momento são severas, mas por exemplo as mesmas o ano passado aquando o IF de Monchique eram piores, contudo o pico das mesmas só amanhã deverá ser atingido . Esperemos que consigam controlar o mesmo!
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ICATALUN204



Em Monchique no ano passado as condições eram más, mas houve várias alturas durante esse incêndio em que se podia (e devia) ter feito mais. Mas para falar disso temos pessoas mais entendidas aqui no MeteoPT eu não sou especialista em fogos.

Desde que há memória as piores condições de sempre que tivemos em Portugal estiveram reunidas no dia 15 de Outubro de 2017 com o resultado que todos conhecem.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (27 Jun 2019 às 16:43)

MSantos disse:


> Em Monchique no ano passado as condições eram más, mas houve várias alturas durante esse incêndio em que se podia (e devia) ter feito mais. Mas para falar disso temos pessoas mais entendidas aqui no MeteoPT eu não sou especialista em fogos.
> 
> Desde que há memória as piores condições de sempre que tivemos em Portugal estiveram reunidas no dia 15 de Outubro de 2017 com o resultado que todos conhecem.



Sim, o relatório dos técnicos refere bem essas ditas janelas de oportunidade, e eu não estou contra o que tu escreveste Miguel, antes pelo contrário,escreves sempre muito bem acerca do assunto  Aquilo que eu quis dizer (criticar), foi em relação ao que foi dito por alguns media espanhóis , baseado em depoimentos de operacionais espanhóis que estiveram a combater em Portugal no ano de 2017 , eu tentava mostrar que mesmo quando se diz, e se está muito bem preparado , como é o caso, com condições destas até os melhores tem dificuldades em resolver estes IF , quanto ao dia com piores condições de sempre em Portugal ,mais uma vez totalmente de acordo contigo, falo com muitas pessoas que me falam no dia 17 de Junho (Pedrogão) , e sim nesse dia a temperatura esteve bem mais alta , que no dia 15 de Outubro , mas o índice PDSI, e naturalmente o SPI eram muito maiores a 15 de Outubro, e acima de tudo o vento era muito mais forte, com um fluxo de Sul originado pela passagem do furação Ophelia ao largo da nossa costa! As correntes de convecção , essas sim eram muito idênticas, podendo elas fazer com o fumo subisse até ao 10.000 metros, depois desenvolver nuvens com desenvolvimento vertical e as possíveis, e consequentes descargas eléctricas , ou as descendências fortes , tais como down burst .


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Jun 2019 às 21:18)

*A fermentação de estrume mal armazenado provocou o incêndio de Tarragona*

Agentes rurais atribuem a origem das lhamas a uma granja em La Torre de l'Espanyol

O fogo devastador que arde nesta quarta-feira na região de Ribera d'Ebre (Tarragona) começou em uma fazenda de galinhas em La Torre de l'Espanyol, de acordo com as primeiras investigações do órgão dos Agentes Rurais.

[Siga as últimas notícias do fogo ao vivo de Tarragona .]

O 'ministrar' do Interior, Miquel Buch, na quinta-feira a partir do centro de controlo avançado, as chamas originadas na exploração avícola "pela acumulação do estrume e de gás metano."  O calor forte e a combinação de materiais combustíveis acabaram por inflamar a ignição. 

O diretor de Agentes Rurais, Marc Costa, declarou ao RAC-1 que o estrume "não estava bem armazenado". "A principal hipótese - acrescentou Costa - com a qual trabalhamos é que o monturo fez autodefesa , criou-se uma chama que se espalhou, pegou combustível e, a partir daqui, o incêndio começou".

https://www.elperiodico.com/es/soci...rce=twitter&utm_medium=social&utm_campaign=cm

Noticia trazida automaticamente pelo Google.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (27 Jun 2019 às 22:44)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Noticia trazida automaticamente pelo Google.



Não sei se era necessário...


----------



## JCARL (27 Jun 2019 às 23:49)

Situação complicada na Catalunha:
https://www.elperiodico.com/es/soci...o-tarragona-vinebre-ola-calor-directo-7524336


----------



## MSantos (28 Jun 2019 às 10:01)

JCARL disse:


> Situação complicada na Catalunha:
> https://www.elperiodico.com/es/soci...o-tarragona-vinebre-ola-calor-directo-7524336



O fogo na Catalunha está para durar... Nós por cá estamos a ser poupados, veremos até quando.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jun 2019 às 13:13)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Não sei se era necessário...



Não custou nada, e pode ajudar algumas pessoas, que não entendam tão bem a língua dos nossos vizinhos.
Pois se o fogo está para durar, isso é que já são más notícias, ainda para mais com o calor que se faz sentir, também não ajuda em nada.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jun 2019 às 16:10)

Incêndio na serra de Castelo de Vide já com 6 meios aéreos, uma das zonas ardidas em 2003.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Jun 2019 às 19:34)

Incêndio em pleno coração do PNPG , Vilar da Veiga, por cima da cascata do Arado, zona de muito difícil acesso .

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Jun 2019 às 21:43)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Incêndio em pleno coração do PNPG , Vilar da Veiga, por cima da cascata do Arado, zona de muito difícil acesso .
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Incendio já em conclusão.


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jul 2019 às 16:41)

Incêndio no Cerro da Cabeça em Moncarapacho, já com 22 operacionais e 1 meio aéreo. Zona algo complicada. 

Edit (17:30): aumenta para 34 operacionais


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jul 2019 às 17:48)

Aumenta para 40 operacionais e para 2 meios aéreos, o site da ANPC tem um atraso de cerca de 25 minutos, porque vi o helicóptero e só agora apareceu.

Uma zona complicada com muita habitação dispersa e junto à A22 entre Tavira e Olhão.


----------



## JCARL (1 Jul 2019 às 19:57)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aumenta para 40 operacionais e para 2 meios aéreos, o site da ANPC tem um atraso de cerca de 25 minutos, porque vi o helicóptero e só agora apareceu.
> 
> Uma zona complicada com muita habitação dispersa e junto à A22 entre Tavira e Olhão.


Preocupante


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Jul 2019 às 20:01)

JCARL disse:


> Preocupante



Em fase de rescaldo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jul 2019 às 16:28)

Incendio em Pombal, conta já com 68 operacionais, 15 veiculos e 2 MA.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Jul 2019 às 16:45)

Já com 123 operacionais e 8 meios aéreos...


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jul 2019 às 16:50)

SpiderVV disse:


> Já com 123 operacionais e 8 meios aéreos...



É verdade, foi um aumento valente de operacionais, em menos de 20 minutos.
Felizmente já está em resolução, um foco de incendio, aqui perto, que conta ainda com quase 50 operacionais, numa área de mato rateiro, junto a uma grande mancha de eucaliptal, o heli deu uma velente ajuda, e com uma dúzia de descargas, e com uma barragem por perto, poderia, ser bastante problemático.


----------



## MSantos (3 Jul 2019 às 17:00)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É verdade, foi um aumento valente de operacionais, em menos de 20 minutos.
> Felizmente já está em resolução, um foco de incendio, aqui perto, que conta ainda com quase 50 operacionais, numa área de mato rateiro, junto a uma grande mancha de eucaliptal, o heli deu uma velente ajuda, e com uma dúzia de descargas, e com uma barragem por perto, poderia, ser bastante problemático.



É em Abiul, uma zona complicada, com relevo ondulado e muitas áreas de eucalipto consociadas com pinheiro bravo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jul 2019 às 17:09)

MSantos disse:


> É em Abiul, uma zona complicada, com relevo ondulado e muitas áreas de eucalipto consociadas com pinheiro bravo.



Pois, por ventura, já devem de estar lá muito operacionais, aqui do distrito de Santarém, pois eles aqui para este este foco de incendio, numa zona, que está em 2º lugar, como a mais "perigosa", do concelho de Torres Novas.
Ainda por cima este local onde começou, já é habitual arder quase todos os anos, debaixo de uma linha de alta tensão, o que obrigou ao piltoto do heli, a umas manobras redobradas.


----------



## jcsmonteiro (3 Jul 2019 às 17:20)

Alerta para queda de meio aéreo na sertã
Terá sido um firebox que combatia o incêndio de pombal(informação não confirmada)


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Jul 2019 às 17:20)

Uma zona sempre muito fustigada ano após ano, se  a localização do mesmo estiver correcta, o google maps mostra bem isso 
Já passou a fasquia dos 200 Op. 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jul 2019 às 17:23)

jcsmonteiro disse:


> Alerta para queda de meio aéreo na sertã
> Terá sido um firebox que combatia o incêndio de pombal(informação não confirmada)



Não seria antes em Ferreira do Zezere, pelo menos é onde consta uma ocorrencia de acidente aéreo, de facto está a ser uma tarde bem atribulada.


----------



## Devas (3 Jul 2019 às 17:24)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É verdade, foi um aumento valente de operacionais, em menos de 20 minutos.
> Felizmente já está em resolução, um foco de incendio, aqui perto, que conta ainda com quase 50 operacionais, numa área de mato rateiro, junto a uma grande mancha de eucaliptal, o heli deu uma velente ajuda, e com uma dúzia de descargas, e com uma barragem por perto, poderia, ser bastante problemático.



Neste momento a mim aparece como estando em curso com 204 op 53 viat 8 MA

Já percebi... li a correr e referiste ao incêndio de Torres Novas


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jul 2019 às 17:27)

Devas disse:


> Neste momento a mim aparece como estando em curso com 204 op 53 viat 8 MA



São 2 focos e incendio distintos, o que já está em resolução é o do concelho de Torres Novas, a cerca de 1 km da minha localização, o outro em Leiria está ainda em curso, e já com um número considerável de meios.

*Avião de combate a incêndios cai em Ferreira do Zêzere*

Um avião de combate a incêndios terá caído na zona de Ferreira do Zêzere mas as autoridades ainda não sabem mais pormenores, nomeadamente a existência ou não de feridos.

Fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Santarém confirmou o acidente à Rede Regional mas diz que para já não há mais informações uma vez que os meios ainda estão a caminho do local, tendo sido mobilizados 17 operacionais, apoiados por 6 viaturas.

https://rederegional.com/sociedades/26337-aviao-de-combate-a-incendios-cai-em-ferreira-do-zezere


----------



## Hawk (3 Jul 2019 às 17:31)

Existia de facto 2 ocorrências de Acidente Aéreo no Prociv relativamente próximas uma da outra: Ferreira do Zêzere e Cernache do Bonjardim. Já não consta no site pelo que se espera que tenha sido falso alarme. O reabastecimento nas barragens visto à distância pode iludir alguns populares.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Jul 2019 às 17:34)

Ao ter sido verdade , poderá ter acontecido na freguesia de Dornes, e terá sido o Alpha08 (Fireboss) , sediado em Ponte de Sôr , piloto sobreviveu .

*Fonte: RTP 3
*


----------



## RStorm (3 Jul 2019 às 17:49)

Daqui de Pedrógão consigo ver a coluna de fumo desse fogo. Os aviões de combate estão-se a abastecer aqui no Cabril.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jul 2019 às 17:50)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Ao ter sido verdade , poderá ter acontecido na freguesia de Dornes, e terá sido um Alfa 8 , sediado em Ponte de Sôr , piloto sobreviveu .
> 
> *Fonte: RTP 3*





Hawk disse:


> Existia de facto 2 ocorrências de Acidente Aéreo no Prociv relativamente próximas uma da outra: Ferreira do Zêzere e Cernache do Bonjardim. Já não consta no site pelo que se espera que tenha sido falso alarme. O reabastecimento nas barragens visto à distância pode iludir alguns populares.



Segundo a CMTV, o avião anfíbio caiu de facto na barragem do Castelo de Bode, e o piloto, está sem ferimentos, e saiu a nado.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Jul 2019 às 17:54)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Segundo a CMTV, o avião anfíbio caiu de facto na barragem do Castelo de Bode, e o piloto, está sem ferimentos, e saiu a nado.




*Piloto consciente após acidente com avião em Ferreira do Zêzere.*

*https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/santarem/ferreira-do-zezere/interior/aviao-de-combate-cai-em-ferreira-do-zezere-11073793.html*


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jul 2019 às 17:57)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> *Piloto consciente após acidente com avião em Ferreira do Zêzere.*
> 
> *https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/santarem/ferreira-do-zezere/interior/aviao-de-combate-cai-em-ferreira-do-zezere-11073793.html*



Ia ajudar no combate ao incendio de Pombal, mais um meio aéreo, que irá fazer falta ao comabte.


----------



## algarvio1980 (3 Jul 2019 às 18:17)

EN125 cortada em Vila Nova de Cacela devido a incêndio.

Incêndio em Silves com 29 operacionais e 1 meio aéreo.


----------



## robinetinidol (3 Jul 2019 às 18:18)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois, por ventura, já devem de estar lá muito operacionais, aqui do distrito de Santarém, pois eles aqui para este este foco de incendio, numa zona, que está em 2º lugar, como a mais "perigosa", do concelho de Torres Novas.
> Ainda por cima este local onde começou, já é habitual arder quase todos os anos, debaixo de uma linha de alta tensão, o que obrigou ao piltoto do heli, a umas manobras redobradas.


A mais perigosa é a encosta sul da serra d Aire (Pedrógão, Alqueidão, Vale da Serra) ?


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jul 2019 às 18:21)

robinetinidol disse:


> A mais perigosa é a encosta sul da serra d Aire (Pedrógão, Alqueidão, Vale da Serra) ?



Sim, pelo menos é assim que está identificada, segundo a Protecção Civil Municipal de Torres Novas.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Jul 2019 às 18:48)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Ia ajudar no combate ao incendio de Pombal, mais um meio aéreo, que irá fazer falta ao comabte.



Verdade Pedro ,dado que o piloto aparentemente está bem, essa é mesmo a pior noticia desta situação, num Verão que promete não ser nada fácil a nível de IF.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Jul 2019 às 19:54)

Pombal em resolução.


----------



## AJB (3 Jul 2019 às 19:58)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Verdade Pedro ,dado que o piloto aparentemente está bem, essa é mesmo a pior noticia desta situação, num Verão que promete não ser nada fácil a nível de IF.


Nao vai ser facil porque? Alguma previsao meteo ou social consistente que permita afirmar isso?
E ja agora...tem sido dificil ate agora?


----------



## AJB (3 Jul 2019 às 19:59)

Meios aereos alugados quefiquem inop sao repostos pela empresa detentora.
Tal e qual como foi com o meio aereo do inem


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jul 2019 às 21:12)

*ÚLTIMA HORA. AVIÃO CAI AO ZÊZERE*


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (3 Jul 2019 às 21:20)

Lá para o fim do mês irei para a zona de Mangualde. Será que apanharei com algum incêndio? Não se sabe. 
Tive a sorte de, nos anos em que fui no verão ao Interior Norte, nunca ter apanhado um incêndio no caminho ou fumo de incêndio.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Jul 2019 às 21:32)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Lá para o fim do mês irei para a zona de Mangualde. Será que apanharei com algum incêndio? Não se sabe.
> Tive a sorte de, nos anos em que fui no verão ao Interior Norte, nunca ter apanhado um incêndio no caminho ou fumo de incêndio.



Eu ando frequentemente por zonas de eucaliptal e mato, quando faço as minhas longas caminhadas, e ainda no domingo passado, a única coisa que ouvi foi uma femea javali, com os seus filhotes, isto ao meio da tarde.
Mas claro que não deve ser nada fácil estar numa zona destas, rodeado de fogo e fumo a todo á volta, nem quero pensar, no que passaram as pessoas vítimas dos incendio do Pedrógão, esperemos nunca na vida passar por uma situação dessas.
São zonas muitos bonitas de ver e de observar toda a biodiversidade, mas é quando estão bem verdinhas.


----------



## ruijacome (3 Jul 2019 às 22:34)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Verdade Pedro ,dado que o piloto aparentemente está bem, essa é mesmo a pior noticia desta situação, num Verão que promete não ser nada fácil a nível de IF.



Nos próximos dias entrarará provavelmente o Alfa de reserva do dispositivo em funcionamento... 

O piloto que tenha uma recuperação (psicologica) rapida!


----------



## Nickname (3 Jul 2019 às 23:06)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Lá para o fim do mês irei para a zona de Mangualde. Será que apanharei com algum incêndio? Não se sabe.
> Tive a sorte de, nos anos em que fui no verão ao Interior Norte, nunca ter apanhado um incêndio no caminho ou fumo de incêndio.




A metade Este do concelho de Mangualde (Contenças, Póvoa de Cervães, Abrunhosa, Santiago de Cassurães, Chãs de Tavares), tem sido uma zona muito fustigado por incêndios nos últimos anos, infelizmente não tem muito para arder!!!

Toda a encosta Norte do Mondego na sua travessia pelo concelho de Mangualde está com uma paisagem algo desoladora!!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Jul 2019 às 11:00)

AJB disse:


> Nao vai ser facil porque? Alguma previsao meteo ou social consistente que permita afirmar isso?
> E ja agora...tem sido dificil ate agora?



Obviamente que não existe nenhuma previsão meteorológica , ou muito menos social que possa fundamentar esta minha afirmação, e se calhar não me expressei bem, deveria ter dito antes que este é um  receio pessoal perante o cenário de seca que se vai agravando de dia para dia, e que tenho perfeita noção que até ao momento o Verão chegou apenas no calendário, até agora temos sido abonados por condições favoráveis a não progressão dos incêndios que tem surgido, contudo também sei que estas condições não vão perdurar sempre , e é ai que entra o meu receio, mas espero estar enganado .



ruijacome disse:


> Nos próximos dias entrarará provavelmente o Alfa de reserva do dispositivo em funcionamento...



Obrigado aos dois pela informação útil @ruijacome ,@AJB , no momento lembrei.me da situação da queda do Kamov no ano de 2012 , em Ourém e o mesmo ter ficado inoperacional, mas claro, aconteceu assim porque pertencia ao estado!


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Jul 2019 às 17:44)

*Acidente com avião de combate a incêndios na Albufeira de Castelo de Bode preocupa Quercus por possível contaminação de captações de água para consumo humano*

No seguimento do acidente ocorrido hoje com um avião de combate a incêndios que amarou de emergência, na Barragem de Castelo de Bode, na Sertã, a Quercus está preocupada com um possível derrame de combustível na albufeira.

O depósito do avião estava cheio de combustível na altura do acidente que se deu num local muito próximo de uma estação de captação de água que abastece populações na zona da Zaboeira (Vila de Rei) e, por isso, a Quercus pede uma avaliação urgente à Agência Portuguesa do Ambiente para verificação de hidrocarbonetos neste lugar.

O combustível tem, como se sabe, impactes gravosos para a saúde e para a qualidade ambiental, podendo ter consequências para as atividades turísticas de uma zona conhecida pelas suas praias fluviais, além de que obriga a uma limpeza com equipas especializadas em acidentes ambientais desta natureza.

Neste sentido, a Quercus espera que as autoridades adotem medidas céleres para a contenção de um possível derrame, quer neste momento, quer no momento de remoção do avião, prevenindo qualquer situação mais gravosa.

https://quercus.pt/comunicados/2015/novembro/886-2019/julho/5777-acidente-com-aviao-de-combate-a-incendios-na-barragem-do-trizio-preocupa-quercus-por-possivel-contaminacao-de-captacoes-de-agua-para-consumo-humano?


Segundo o que foi noticiado, hoje nas notícias, o avião está submerso a cerca de 25 metros de profundidade, e agora ainda estão e estudar a melhor solução para o fazer subir.


----------



## huguh (6 Jul 2019 às 16:03)

incendio no Fundão com 122 bombeiros e 2 meios aéreos


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Jul 2019 às 17:00)

huguh disse:


> incendio no Fundão com 122 bombeiros e 2 meios aéreos



Já está em fase de resolução.


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Jul 2019 às 15:41)

Em Bolelas,Sintra, a estrada que vai para Monte Arroio encontra-se cortada.
No terreno, já estão 94 bombeiros, apoiados por 20 veículos e um meio aéreo


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Jul 2019 às 16:04)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Em Bolelas,Sintra, a estrada que vai para Monte Arroio encontra-se cortada.
> No terreno, já estão 94 bombeiros, apoiados por 20 veículos e um meio aéreo



Incêndio em resolução , mas nos próximos dias já poderemos ter alguma situação mais complicada, risco de incêndio vai aumentar bastante!


----------



## MSantos (9 Jul 2019 às 16:50)

Como disse o @Ricardo Carvalho as condições devem começar a complicar-se para boa parte do País. O calor dos próximos dias através da redução da humidade, vai fazer com que muito combustível acumulado passe a estar disponível para arder. O regime de fogos mais "benignos" tende a acabar com o avançar do Verão e a partir de agora começam a estar reunidas as condições para fogos mais complexos.


----------



## AJB (9 Jul 2019 às 17:37)

Aparentemente a zona mais "complicada" dada a conjetura meteo atual (e acumulada) será o eixo entre Castelo Branco e o Algarve.
Tras Os Montes teve precipitação ontem...no entanto havera condições para incêndios que passem a ataque ampliado em boa parte do país...ressalvo que a ocorrerem terão uma janela de oportunidade noturna no combate bastante favorável!
Resumindo...não se espera nada de complexo!


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Jul 2019 às 14:04)

Incendio em Mação, mobiliza 65 operacionais, 13 veiculos e 1 MA, felizmente já está resolução, e outro em Alcanena, já foi prontamente extinto.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Jul 2019 às 15:10)

Incêndio em Alvaiázere, Leiria, conta já com 178 Op, 43 Veículos e 8 Ma´s no TO.

*Edit: Posit - 2 frentes activas, A13 cortada nos dois sentidos entre o nó de Avelar e Cabaços,

242 Op, 68 Veículos e contínua os 8 Ma´s*


----------



## ALBIMETEO (11 Jul 2019 às 16:35)

Boas...queriam ,já começa a saga dos incendios  .


----------



## MSantos (11 Jul 2019 às 17:15)

Felizmente o incêndio de Alvaiázere já está em resolução. Neste momento o incêndio activo que mobiliza mais meios está a ocorrer no Alentejo entre Portalegre e o Crato, conta com 86 operacionais, 21 viaturas e dois meios aéreos.


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Jul 2019 às 17:15)

Acabou de entrar em resolução


----------



## MSantos (11 Jul 2019 às 17:20)

SpiderVV disse:


> Acabou de entrar em resolução



Vinha agora comentar isso mesmo, mais depressa escrevesse o post mais depressa ficava em resolução!


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jul 2019 às 00:09)




----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Jul 2019 às 15:53)

Incendio, em Mato, no concelho de Torres Novas, freguesia de Alcorochel, aqui a cerca de 3 quilómetros, conta já com 37 operacionais, 8 veiculos e 1 MA.


----------



## nelson972 (14 Jul 2019 às 11:36)

Começa um incêndio em Alvados, pnsac, não muito distante da pousada da juventude. Actuação Pronta de um heli, e de vários carros de Mira de Aire, minde e porto de Mós. O solo está húmido e o  vento é fraco, não deve ser difícil o combate. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através do Tapatalk


----------



## nelson972 (14 Jul 2019 às 11:45)

Parece estar já apagado, foi rápido. 

Enviado do meu ASUS_Z017D através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Jul 2019 às 17:35)

Incendio em Ourém, conta com quase 100 operacionais, 23, veiculos e 1 MA, já está em resolução.


----------



## dvieira (17 Jul 2019 às 15:10)

Novo IF em Braga já com 2 meios aéreos. IF em Vila Nova Foz Côa reactivou e já conta com perto de 100 operacionais e  meios aéreos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jul 2019 às 16:05)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Jul 2019 às 16:19)

Algumas ignições preocupantes a aparecer , numa hora que a nortada vai acelerar bastante nas terras altas!  Castelo Branco, Tabuaço e Tavira são exemplo disso!











Além disso temos também ainda a reactivação do IF de ontem em Vila Nova Foz Côa , que viu parte dos seu Ma´s serem desmobilizados do ataque ampliado, para fazer o ataque inicial noutras ocorrências! Tudo más notícias, vamos esperar que se resolvam rapidamente!


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jul 2019 às 16:38)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Algumas ignições preocupantes a aparecer , numa hora que a nortada vai acelerar bastante nas terras altas!  Castelo Branco, Tabuaço e Tavira são exemplo disso!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É bem verdade, diria que por aqui a nortada sopra na ordem dos 40 a 50 km/h, o que em nada ajuda no combate aos incendios.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Jul 2019 às 16:51)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É bem verdade, diria que por aqui a nortada sopra na ordem dos 40 a 50 km/h, o que em nada ajuda no combate aos incendios.



Tavira e Foz Côa em resolução, entretanto novas ignições estão a surgir! Promete ser uma tarde difícil para DECIR .


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jul 2019 às 16:56)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Tavira e Foz Côa em resolução, entretanto novas ignições estão a surgir! Promete ser uma tarde difícil para DECIR .



Pois, e com este vendaval, todo é preciso um cuidado redobrado em toda a consolidação e rescaldo.
O incendio de Constancia, Montalvo, também já está em resolução.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Jul 2019 às 18:43)

Tabuaço , Viseu já é ocorrência importante! 2 frentes activas, 190 Op, 55 Veículos e 7 Ma´s
Força especial proteção civil 02 (FEPC), accionada para o TO.


----------



## ruijacome (17 Jul 2019 às 20:19)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É bem verdade, diria que por aqui a nortada sopra na ordem dos 40 a 50 km/h, o que em nada ajuda no combate aos incendios.



Nao foi nenhum meio retirado de Foz Coa para qualquer outro incendio inicial..

Os meios que sairam de Foz Coa, regressaram às Bases-


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Jul 2019 às 20:38)

ruijacome disse:


> Nao foi nenhum meio retirado de Foz Coa para qualquer outro incendio inicial..
> 
> Os meios que sairam de Foz Coa, regressaram às Bases-



Eu não me tinha referido aos meios aéreos, mas sim o ricardo.


----------



## dahon (17 Jul 2019 às 23:50)

Peço desculpa se não é bem o local apropriado, mas estou aqui com umas duvidas em relação a algumas siglas da informação dos incêndios.

FEPC- O que é que a constitui? A FEB?
CATA- não sei o que é.


----------



## AJB (18 Jul 2019 às 00:29)

FEPC - Força Especial de Proteção Civil (anriga FEB)
CATA - Companhia de Ataque Ampliado (ou estendido) - pertence ao GIPS (agora UEPS) da GNR


----------



## MSantos (18 Jul 2019 às 10:05)

a ocorrência de Tabuaço mantém-se activa, sendo único incêndio activo neste momento. Deve estar a dar muito trabalho aos 251 operacionais, acompanhados de 76 viaturas e 7 meios aéreos.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jul 2019 às 12:16)

Tabuaço dominado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Jul 2019 às 14:51)

Incêndio em Lisboa e muito fumo, para os lados norte?


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jul 2019 às 15:10)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Incêndio em Lisboa e muito fumo, para os lados norte?



Incendio em Azambuja, Alcoentre, com 53 op, 9 veiculos, e 2 MA.
Em Santarém, Omnias, conta com 77 op, 19 veiculos e 4 MA.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (18 Jul 2019 às 15:41)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Incêndio em Lisboa e muito fumo, para os lados norte?









*Chamas lavram em Carnide. Infantário e colégio evacuados por precaução.*
*https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...fication&utm_medium=push&utm_campaign=1290492
*
*Andam a limpar os quintais e hortas .*


----------



## david 6 (18 Jul 2019 às 15:56)

cheira a fumo por aqui, talvez do incêndio de Santarém que já tem mais de 80 op


----------



## MSantos (18 Jul 2019 às 16:00)

Ainda lavra o incêndio na interface rural/urbana de Santarém. 

https://correiodoribatejo.pt/incend...de-santarem-e-mobiliza-perto-de-80-bombeiros/


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Jul 2019 às 16:01)

*Incêndio nas encostas de Santarém mobiliza dezenas de bombeiros*

Um incêndio que deflagrou às 14h11 na encosta entre o Instituto Politécnico de Santarém (IPS) e as Ómnias está a ser combatido por 77 operacionais, apoiados por 19 viaturas e 4 meios aéreos.

https://rederegional.com/sociedades...tas-de-santarem-coloca-varias-casas-em-perigo

Edit: 16:54- E já visivel o fumo, a quase 30 km de distancia do incendio de Santarém.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jul 2019 às 16:09)

Incendio em Faro, Aljezur, conta com 70 operacionais, 16 veiculos e 4 MA.
O incendio de ontem em Santarém, consumiu uma área de cerca de 20 ha.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Jul 2019 às 16:15)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Incendio em Faro, Aljezur, conta com 70 operacionais, 16 veiculos e 4 MA.
> O incendio de ontem em Santarém, consumiu uma área de cerca de 20 ha.



Por Lisboa andam a limpar mais um quintal 







*Incêndio na Serra da Luz, em Odivelas*
*https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...fication&utm_medium=push&utm_campaign=1291324

Edit: 101 Op, 25 Veículos , 1 Ma´s*


----------



## MSantos (19 Jul 2019 às 16:50)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Por Lisboa andam a limpar mais um quintal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Isto nos arredores de Lisboa tem sido um fartote só hoje já houve vários fogos nessas zonas...


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jul 2019 às 16:56)

MSantos disse:


> Isto nos arredores de Lisboa tem sido um fartote só hoje já houve vários fogos nessas zonas...



Já ondem também se sucedeu o mesmo, até achei estranho, até com várias ocorrencias em simultaneo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Jul 2019 às 17:21)

MSantos disse:


> Isto nos arredores de Lisboa tem sido um fartote só hoje já houve vários fogos nessas zonas...





Pedro1993 disse:


> Já ondem também se sucedeu o mesmo, até achei estranho, até com várias ocorrencias em simultaneo.



Não sabendo as causas da ignições, não vou especular, mas existe uma situação que acho que nos deixa todos a pensar, se mesmo dentro da cidade de Lisboa as limpezas não são feitas, como e possível ainda  existir pessoas que ficam admiradas quando noutras zonas mais desertificadas ainda se encontra quase tudo para fazer nessa matéria! 

Da vila de Aljezur era esta a imagem à cerca de 20 minutos, créditos da foto de José Reis! Não menosprezando qualquer outro lugar, é uma zona que me diz muito!


----------



## Hawk (19 Jul 2019 às 17:26)

IF Aljezur, grande reforço de meios e fumo bem visível nas imagens de satélite.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jul 2019 às 17:27)

Reforço de operacionais em Aljezur com 198 operacionais e 7 meios aéreos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Jul 2019 às 17:29)

Não sei a que distância o incêndio se encontra da estrada N120 , mas se o incêndio ultrapassar a mesma poderemos estar perante um IF com muito combustível pela frente .


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jul 2019 às 17:31)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Não sabendo as causas da ignições, não vou especular, mas existe uma situação que acho que nos deixa todos a pensar, se mesmo dentro da cidade de Lisboa as limpezas não são feitas, como e possível ainda  existir pessoas que ficam admiradas quando noutras zonas mais desertificadas ainda se encontra quase tudo para fazer nessa matéria!
> 
> Da vila de Aljezur era esta a imagem à cerca de 20 minutos, créditos da foto de José Reis! Não menosprezando qualquer outro lugar, é uma zona que me diz muito!



Está agora mesmo a dar em directo na CMTV, e a situação está bem complicada, com projecções, e com vento forte, segundo está agora a ser comentado.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Jul 2019 às 17:41)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Está agora mesmo a dar em directo na CMTV, e a situação está bem complicada, com muitas projecções, e com vento forte, segundo está agora a ser comentado.



Segundo relatos de um amigo meu no local, arde com intensidade e com algumas projecções!






Coluna de fumo do incêndio já chegou a Lagos !


----------



## dahon (19 Jul 2019 às 18:29)

Bem, o reforço de meios em Oleiros é impressionante.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jul 2019 às 18:35)

Acabo de ouvir o heli a ir para um incêndio em Marvão.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Jul 2019 às 18:42)

dahon disse:


> Bem, o reforço de meios em Oleiros é impressionante.


É uma zona de floresta densa que não arde desde 2003, ainda o ano passado tive de férias numa localidade muito perto do Mogadouro, mais propriamente na localidade do Estreito ,e toda essa zona se encontrava lindíssima ! Está revelar.se uma tarde muito complicada , agora que o tampão "mais fresco" nos está a deixar, e a começar a deixar a mercê da situação de seca em que nos encontramos, infelizmente! 

Aljezur já é ocorrência importante!
Posit: Três frentes activas


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jul 2019 às 18:43)

Aljezur com 3 frentes ativas em povoamento misto e mato.

Edit: Retiraram a ocorrência significativa do site...


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jul 2019 às 18:48)

dahon disse:


> Bem, o reforço de meios em Oleiros é impressionante.



Um grande efectivo, tendo em conta que o incendio ainda não leva uma hora, mas essa zona de Oleiros, já é por norma bem complicada, já me vem á memória outros incendios bem complicados.
Estão em trabalho no momento 27 MA.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (19 Jul 2019 às 19:05)

SpiderVV disse:


> Edit: Retiraram a ocorrência significativa do site...



Já voltou a estar online!


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jul 2019 às 19:10)

"Incêndio no concelho de Mirandela. Freguesia de Frechas "


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (19 Jul 2019 às 19:35)

O incêndio de Aljezur é uma estupidez. Começou num parque natural... *Sim, *num parque natural! 
É inadmissível que hajam bastantes incêndios em Parques Naturais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jul 2019 às 19:40)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> O incêndio de Aljezur é uma estupidez. Começou num parque natural... *Sim, *num parque natural!
> É inadmissível que hajam bastantes incêndios em Parques Naturais.



Os parques naturais, estão á varias décadas ao abandono, agora só resta saber é que de forma é que começou a ignição.

*Escuteiros espanhóis impedidos de acampar na Serra da Estrela*

Grupo não entende porque é que tem de ser o único a abandonar o local.

Um grupo de escuteiros espanhóis, que fazia campismo na Serra da Estrela, recebeu ordens do Parque Natural para abandonar o espaço. O pretexto foi o facto da zona estar em risco muito elevado de incêndio.

No entanto, um dos membros do grupo espanhol diz não entender porque é que outras pessoas podem passear na mesma zona e até acampar, dormir uma ou duas noites, e eles não.

https://sicnoticias.pt/pais/2019-07...beWvqJmrMRWyGPHAPYZ2Na7fFMBabzqf5GMwsCRoj5kHM

Surgiu já outra ocorrencia no distrito de Castelo Branco, em Idanha-a Nova o que acaba por levar em certa parte á dispersão de meios.
Em 20 minutos conta já com 69 operacionais, 13 veiculos e 2 MA.


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2019 às 20:23)

Algum fumo do incêndio em Aljezur a chegar aqui, cheira a queimado.


----------



## Agreste (19 Jul 2019 às 20:43)

a ver que apoios existem para recuperar... estamos num parque natural.


----------



## Agreste (19 Jul 2019 às 21:06)

arde junto à estrada municipal 1003-1 de caminho a um local conhecido como barreiras vermelhas, onde está um reservatório das águas do algarve. Espera-se que tudo termine em poucas horas.


----------



## Agreste (19 Jul 2019 às 21:16)

arderam povoamentos de pinheiro e alguns lotes de eucalipto. 

é a repetição de um incêndio de 1993 embora este tenha ocorrido com vento forte de sueste com rajadas de 60km-h


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jul 2019 às 21:19)




----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jul 2019 às 21:40)

Incêndio em Aljezur dominado.

Existiu um foco na Serra de Monchique na Picota mas já está em rescaldo.

Amanhã, o risco de incêndio sobe consideravelmente no Algarve, com os concelhos de Silves, Loulé, São Brás de Alportel, Tavira e Alcoutim com risco máximo de incêndio, Portimão, Castro Marim e Monchique com risco elevado.

Hoje, Aljezur estava com risco moderado de incêndio, a temperatura não era muito elevada, se tivesse sueste ou leste a situação era bem mais complicada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (19 Jul 2019 às 21:46)

Estão no combate 109 operacionais e 35 veiculos.


----------



## dvieira (19 Jul 2019 às 23:46)

Bem incrível a quantidade de IF no concelho de Sintra. Começou agora mais 1.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jul 2019 às 03:20)

Aliás a quantidade de incêndios em Lisboa nos últimos 2 dias...algum pirómaniaco anda a solta for sure


----------



## Cesar (20 Jul 2019 às 13:17)

Antigamente era durante o dia que surgia um grande numero de incêndios agora de uns anos para cá provocam durante a noite a maioria dos incendios, será que é um grupo de pirominos combinados uns com os outros. Pois durante a noite as populações são apanhadas de surpresa, quanto durante o dia as populações estavam mais atentas.


----------



## jonas (20 Jul 2019 às 15:33)

3 incêndios na mesma região em simultâneo. 2 na Sertã e 1 em Vila de Rei.


----------



## Zorros (20 Jul 2019 às 15:44)

jonas disse:


> 3 incêndios na mesma região em simultâneo. 2 na Sertã e 1 em Vila de Rei.


Perfeitamente visível da Figueira da Foz.
Coluna densa!


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jul 2019 às 16:59)

Mais uma ocorrência em povoamento florestal ao pé dessas duas já com 2 meios aéreos. Vista da praia fluvial de Cardigos:


Vista das duas ocorrências:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Jul 2019 às 17:13)

Já bem visível tanto no satélite, como no radar o fumo provocado pelos IF na zona .







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jul 2019 às 17:18)

Condições nada boas para o incêndio numa estação que está lá perto, vento constante na ordem dos 30 km/h...
https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/IFUNDADA3

Rajadas de quase 50 km/h numa estação no Sardoal.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Jul 2019 às 17:41)

E surge mais uma ignição na zona, neste momento 3 IF activos no concelho da Sertã 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jul 2019 às 17:47)

Fui á rua, e vejo já uma gigante coluna de fumo dos incendios do distrito de Castelo Branco.
15 meios aéreos a operar só neste distrito.
Eu não sou da PJ, mas não deixa de ser estranho tantas ocorrencia, e ainda por cima com poucos minutos de intervalo, entre os 3 grandes focos de incendio.
O vento sopra de forma moderada.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jul 2019 às 18:09)

Incêndio em Nelas já com 140 operacionais ao início.


----------



## huguh (20 Jul 2019 às 18:12)

Neste momento:

Vila de Rei, 216 operacionais e 4 meios aéreos
Sertã, 208 op, 8 MA
Nelas, 140 op, 2 MA

outros 2 incendios na Sertã um com 33op e 3 MA e outro 17op, 2MA


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jul 2019 às 18:19)

Vila de Rei passa a 283 operacionais . Possivelmente estão a transferir da outra ocorrência.


----------



## criz0r (20 Jul 2019 às 18:21)

Continuamos bem. Nortada forte e 3 trinta vai ser um apice até ao Mação que ainda tem umas reservas de Eucalipto. Mais do mesmo naquela zona.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## srr (20 Jul 2019 às 18:25)

Abrantes....ja se avista o cogumelo de fumo, vindo de vilade rei.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jul 2019 às 18:32)

srr disse:


> Abrantes....ja se avista o cogumelo de fumo, vindo de vilade rei.



É verdade eu também avisto a parti daqui, e é impressionante.
O vento não ajuda em nada.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jul 2019 às 18:35)

Laboratório de Fogos Florestais - UTAD


----------



## Hawk (20 Jul 2019 às 18:39)

A imagem de satélite não engana. São os primeiros grandes IF do ano. Desolador.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jul 2019 às 18:56)

O fumo de Castelo Branco chega aqui a Portalegre, tenho relatos de pessoas que tiveram de sair da piscina em São Mamede porque começa a ficar tudo tapado. Aqui na cidade está uma névoa medonha de fumo de incêndio.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Jul 2019 às 19:09)

Basicamente está a arder o que não ardeu em 2017 naquela zona  

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (20 Jul 2019 às 19:13)

SpiderVV disse:


> O fumo de Castelo Branco chega aqui a Portalegre, tenho relatos de pessoas que tiveram de sair da piscina em São Mamede porque começa a ficar tudo tapado. Aqui na cidade está uma névoa medonha de fumo de incêndio.


Confirmo a nuvem de fumo, até parece nevoeiro.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jul 2019 às 19:20)




----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jul 2019 às 19:29)

O vento aumentou e bem na última hora por aqui, não imagino como estará na Sertã. O fumo que parecia nevoeiro já levantou um pouco, mas ainda assim se nota alguma névoa.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jul 2019 às 19:36)

Ativado o Plano Municipal de Emergência de Vila de Rei.


----------



## huguh (20 Jul 2019 às 19:38)

huguh disse:


> Neste momento:
> 
> Vila de Rei, 216 operacionais e 4 meios aéreos
> Sertã, 208 op, 8 MA
> ...



Atualização

Vila de Rei, 286 operacionais e 4 meios aéreos
Sertã, 235 op, 9 MA
Vila Nova de Cerveira, 60op, 1MA

Nelas dominado.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Jul 2019 às 19:49)

Se aprendemos alguma coisa num passado recente, e com as condições meteo previstas para algumas zonas do país nos próximos dias,não seria bom pedir já  apoio ao Mecanismo  Europeu de Proteção Civil (rescUE) ?! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jul 2019 às 20:01)

O sol aqui já nem brilha, parece que já se pôs o sol. O sol vê se totalmente por entre as nuvens densas do incêndio... Enfim.


----------



## guisilva5000 (20 Jul 2019 às 20:12)

Os piromaníacos não descansam enquanto o triângulo Sertã-Vila de Rei-Mação arder por completo... muito triste. E a RTP teve a emissão o dia todo na Sertã. 

Desde 2003 que esse triângulo tenta recuperar dos incêndios e acho que já nem há esperança.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jul 2019 às 20:15)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Jul 2019 às 20:16)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Os piromaníacos não descansam enquanto o triângulo Sertã-Vila de Rei-Mação arder por completo... muito triste. E a RTP teve a emissão o dia todo na Sertã.
> 
> Desde 2003 que esse triângulo tenta recuperar dos incêndios e acho que já nem há esperança.


E esperamos nós que não entre no concelho de Oleiros  , senão poderemos ter incêndio para dias 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jul 2019 às 20:16)

CMTV: Briefing da ANPC "em breve".


----------



## Hawk (20 Jul 2019 às 20:17)




----------



## vitamos (20 Jul 2019 às 20:29)

Não especulem sobre a origem dos incêndios. Geralmente quando se faz isso, o apuramento dos factos diz algo absolutamente contrário...


----------



## huguh (20 Jul 2019 às 20:34)

Forte reforço em Vila de Rei

Vila de Rei, 374 operacionais e 4 meios aéreos
Sertã, 251 op, 9 MA
Vila Nova de Cerveira, 63op, 1MA
outro na Sertã com 56op e 2MA


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jul 2019 às 20:51)

Fogo já entrou no concelho de Mação, parece.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Jul 2019 às 20:52)

Quatro bombeiros feridos, um em estado grave, nos incêndios em Castelo Branco 


https://www.dn.pt/pais/interior/qua...nos-incendios-em-castelo-branco-11134320.html

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jul 2019 às 21:03)

Pelas imagens que vi, esta tarde na CMTV, parece que a limpeza junto às casas ainda é quase uma miragem, sinceramente eu não conseguia viver numa casa com mato à volta.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jul 2019 às 21:05)

O cenário a Norte aqui em Portalegre é dantesco... Mesmo com o por do sol.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jul 2019 às 21:12)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Pelas imagens que vi, esta tarde na CMTV, parece que a limpeza junto às casas ainda é quase uma miragem, sinceramente eu não conseguia viver numa casa com mato à volta.



É verdade, continuo sem entender essa lei das limpezas, ouvi esta tarde um senhor a falar que tinha estado a regar as ervas em redor da casa, porque não tinham sido cortadas, e já ouvi também um comandante de bombeiros a dizer que o tinha salvo algumas casas foi devido á faixa de gestão de combustíveis, que estava feita.
Este ano, terrenos aqui em redor, sem casas por perto, e os proprietários foram obrigados a mandar limpar, os silvados.
Sendo que alguns proprietários com reformas reduzidas, não é facil conseguir pagar esses custos.

Vem á memória anos antriores, bom complicados por sinal.


----------



## huguh (20 Jul 2019 às 21:49)

Quase 500 operacionais já em Vila de Rei

Vila de Rei, 476 operacionais 
Sertã, 253 op
outro na Sertã com 95op


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Jul 2019 às 21:50)

Incêndio de Vila de Rei está "impossível" de parar, e cerca das 20h entrou com muita violência no concelho da Mação!


 O vice-presidente da Câmara Municipal de Vila de Rei, distrito de Castelo Branco, diz que o incêndio que lavra no concelho estava impossível de parar ao final da tarde de hoje, tendo-se "desmultiplicado em várias frentes". 

"Parar o incêndio é de todo impossível nesta fase", disse à Lusa Paulo César, em declarações às 19:45, cerca de cinco horas depois de as chamas terem eclodido na freguesia de Fundada, no norte do concelho, perto da fronteira com o município da Sertã. 

Entretanto, uma frente do fogo que atinge Vila de Rei entrou "com bastante violência" em Mação cerca das 20:00, disse à Lusa o responsável pela proteção civil deste último concelho. 

António Louro adiantou que se trata de uma frente de fogo com oito quilómetros, que entrou no concelho de Mação (distrito de Santarém) na zona de Azinhal, Cardigos e Vinha Velha.


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jul 2019 às 22:03)

RTP3:


> *21h48* - Em direto na RTP 3, o vice-presidente da CM de Vila de Rei afirmou que "não há meios para acudir a tantas necessidades". Por falta de "meios não conseguimos chegar a todas as aldeias".
> *21h44* - Em direto na RTP 3, o Presidente da Câmara de Mação, Vasco Estrela, afirmou que "há casas em perigo" e que a situação é "de extrema gravidade".



https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/incendios-em-portugal-situacao-ao-minuto_e1161653


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jul 2019 às 22:27)

Rodapé RTP3: Ativado Plano Municipal de Emergência da Sertã.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Jul 2019 às 22:35)

SpiderVV disse:


> Rodapé RTP3: Ativado Plano Municipal de Emergência da Sertã.



O presidente da Liga dos Bombeiros Portugueses, Jaime Marta Soares está a falar em directo na RTP3, está já a caminho 4 máquinas de rasto do exército, para ajuda na abertura de caminhos.
Ardeu também já pelo menos 2 tractores agrícolas.


----------



## huguh (20 Jul 2019 às 23:09)

Quase 600 operacionais em Vila de Rei


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jul 2019 às 23:12)

Nos valores no mapa já passa, 613 operacionais.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jul 2019 às 23:16)

Números de emergência: 112 / 117

GNR - Posto Territorial de Mação 241 572 222
GNR - Posto Territorial da Sertã 274 600 730
GNR - Posto Territorial de CernachedoBonjardim 274 800 110

Para quem está na região dos incêndios ativos:
- Usa um pano húmido para tapar a boca e o nariz para te protegeres do fumo e das partículas
- Retira as botijas de gás de dentro de casa, e coloca-as em lugar seguro longe da tua habitação
- Se tens algum familiar/vizinho acamado ou com dificuldade de locomoção contacta as autoridades locais ou os números de emergência 

Informação via VOST PT


----------



## huguh (20 Jul 2019 às 23:25)




----------



## Agreste (21 Jul 2019 às 00:12)

estamos fun_didos...
este é um grande incêndio, infelizmente para vários dias.

o governo que se mexa.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2019 às 00:18)

Briefing ANPC na Sertã com o Comandante Nacional:
- O comando dos incêndios vai passar para o Comandante do Agrupamento Distrital;
- Ainda estão em trabalho de consolidação *cinco* incêndios na mesma zona, fora os três que estão em curso;
- 1025 operacionais totais nestes 3 incêndios em curso;
- Trabalhos a evoluir favoravelmente:
     * Rolã, Sertã - Mais de 90% do perímetro dominado.
     * Vila de Rei - Incêndio ainda complicado, muito comprido. Está a ceder aos meios de combate mas não se consegue calcular a percentagem de domínio.
     * Vale da Cova - 50% dominado, 50% ainda em fase complicada com as mesmas características do de Vila de Rei, sendo que é um incêndio muito alongado.
- 8 feridos ligeiros, agentes de proteção civil, e 1 ferido civil grave, com queimaduras graves.
- Até às 6-7 da manhã aproximadamente esperam dominar os três incêndios mas ainda é uma expectativa considerada ambiciosa devido ao terreno e à dimensão do incêndio.
- Próximos briefings amanhã às 8 da manhã e às 13h.


----------



## criz0r (21 Jul 2019 às 00:31)

Não sei o que hei-de apelidar este Sr Vasco Estrela ao afirmar que não sabe mais o que fazer para impedir a origem e rápida propagação dos incêndios no seu concelho. Irrita-me ainda mais quando ele bem sabe a m*** que fez quanto ao ordenamento do seu território e a unica coisa que sabe dizer é que faltam meios. Ainda bem que o Jornalista da SIC o meteu num bolso bem fundo. Rídiculo.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jul 2019 às 01:08)

Onde, quando e como se iniciaram os incêndios de Via de Rei/Sertã ?


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2019 às 01:18)

Continua a imprevisibilidade dos incêndios, em dois diretos distintos da RTP3 com o mesmo repórter no mesmo sítio dentro de 5-10 minutos, a situação foi de quase controlada naquele sítio, para chamas violentas (provavelmente projetadas pelo vento) perto de habitações em Aldeia de Eira Velha... O vento parece continuar mais intenso do que previsto pelo IPMA.


----------



## clone (21 Jul 2019 às 01:20)

Suspeita de crime nos dois maiores incêndios do ano

Este país é uma vergonha. Corrupção everywhere


----------



## dahon (21 Jul 2019 às 01:57)

clone disse:


> Suspeita de crime nos dois maiores incêndios do ano
> 
> Este país é uma vergonha. Corrupção everywhere


Realmente, é o jornalismo que temos. Uma vergonha á procura de clicks. 

Quem suspeita é o "jornalista" que escreveu o texto, pois as autoridades dizem isto como está referido na "notícia": 
-Fonte policial disse ao JN que "serão, a seu tempo, averiguadas as causas das ignições e se há correlação entre elas, nomeadamente por via de ação humana". 

Neste momento não existe suspeita nenhuma porque ainda vão averiguar a situação.
Mas isto já é velho........


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2019 às 02:19)




----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2019 às 02:30)




----------



## criz0r (21 Jul 2019 às 02:34)

Basicamente a parte Nordeste do Concelho de Mação, os 20% de floresta autoctone que ainda restavam. Ainda o ano passado lá estive em Cardigos e constatei isso. 

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2019 às 02:49)

Reforço de operacionais em Vila de Rei, 717.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Jul 2019 às 03:59)

criz0r disse:


> Não sei o que hei-de apelidar este Sr Vasco Estrela ao afirmar que não sabe mais o que fazer para impedir a origem e rápida propagação dos incêndios no seu concelho. Irrita-me ainda mais quando ele bem sabe a m*** que fez quanto ao ordenamento do seu território e a unica coisa que sabe dizer é que faltam meios. Ainda bem que o Jornalista da SIC o meteu num bolso bem fundo. Rídiculo.
> 
> Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


Não deixando de concordar contigo a 100% Rúben , também consigo perceber que deverá ser uma frustação imensa, ver 90% do seu concelho destruído em dois anos pelo fogo, sem nenhum dos mesmos ter começado lá dentro!  Vamos ver se agora durante a madrugada se consegue aproveitar esta janela de oportunidade para tentar controlar estes incêndios, porque amanha a nortada  promete estar de volta, e será novamente um dia bem quente pela Sertã, Vila de Rei, Mação ,etc.
Pelo filme de desenvolvimentos que fui assistindo durante o dia, e sabendo que os mesmos sozinhos não apagam incêndios, parece.me manifestamente pouco os meio aéreos pesados que temos no dispositivo perante a nossa realidade  atual, e passado recente! O ano passado foi um ano de exceção pelas condições meteo, este ano como já tinha comentado por aqui, tudo aponta para mais um ano que pode ser trágico para a nossa floresta, agora que o Verão esta mesmo a chegar , até aqui andávamos camuflados por uma situação atípica para a altura do ano, mas o cenário de seca em Portugal já antevia situações muito complicadas este Verão  Espero muito sinceramente estar errado 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (21 Jul 2019 às 07:17)

estarão os portugueses dispostos a não pedir impostos com o IMI a zonas ardidas por um período de 10 anos até recompôr o potencial produtivo ou mesmo que não seja produtivo, o simples equilíbrio ambiental?

se eu plantar eucaliptos ou outra espécie de rápido crescimento, agravar o IMI.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jul 2019 às 09:56)

Incêndio de Vila de Rei às 04:42 GMT, com uma estimativa de cerca de 8500 ha ardidos. A expectativa é que o queimado de 2017 bloqueie a propagação da cabeça. Fonte @eforestal


*Fogo de Vila de Rei tem “frente de 25 quilómetros”*

https://expresso.pt/sociedade/2019-...OCUL6ahWq8iF_tolwQEvuGB-2yzhmQjooarmbjwQrn9Vg


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2019 às 10:33)

Boas notícias que os da Sertã tenham sido dominados, e talvez seja boa notícia também que esse de Vila de Rei/Mação esteja a chegar à área ardida em 2017, o que o forçará a parar por falta de combustível. No entanto pelo que vejo o IF ainda parece de muito grandes dimensões, e a tarde hoje vai ser mais quente...

Aqui ainda se vê algum fumo.


----------



## criz0r (21 Jul 2019 às 10:56)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Não deixando de concordar contigo a 100% Rúben , também consigo perceber que deverá ser uma frustação imensa, ver 90% do seu concelho destruído em dois anos pelo fogo, sem nenhum dos mesmos ter começado lá dentro!  Vamos ver se agora durante a madrugada se consegue aproveitar esta janela de oportunidade para tentar controlar estes incêndios, porque amanha a nortada  promete estar de volta, e será novamente um dia bem quente pela Sertã, Vila de Rei, Mação ,etc.
> Pelo filme de desenvolvimentos que fui assistindo durante o dia, e sabendo que os mesmos sozinhos não apagam incêndios, parece.me manifestamente pouco os meio aéreos pesados que temos no dispositivo perante a nossa realidade  atual, e passado recente! O ano passado foi um ano de exceção pelas condições meteo, este ano como já tinha comentado por aqui, tudo aponta para mais um ano que pode ser trágico para a nossa floresta, agora que o Verão esta mesmo a chegar , até aqui andávamos camuflados por uma situação atípica para a altura do ano, mas o cenário de seca em Portugal já antevia situações muito complicadas este Verão  Espero muito sinceramente estar errado
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


Claro que sim Ricardo não ponho isso em questão, mas é preciso ser ... para continuar a cair no mesmo erro de manter o ordenamento da floresta da maneira que está, depois de mais de 30 anos com IFs de proporções surreais. Para mal dos meus pecados a culpa não é só dele, é de quem anos e anos a fio insiste na rentabilidade de casino como disse e bem um Eng. Silvicultor. De qualquer maneira uma coisa é certa, as árvores não ardem sozinhas. 

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jul 2019 às 11:09)

criz0r disse:


> Claro que sim Ricardo não ponho isso em questão, mas é preciso ser ... para continuar a cair no mesmo erro de manter o ordenamento da floresta da maneira que está, depois de mais de 30 anos com IFs de proporções surreais. Para mal dos meus pecados a culpa não é só dele, é de quem anos e anos a fio insiste na rentabilidade de casino como disse e bem um Eng. Silvicultor. De qualquer maneira uma coisa é certa, as árvores não ardem sozinhas.
> 
> Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk



Pois é, esses erros que já se vem acumulando, desde á várias décadas, agora pagam-se bem caros, é preciso salientar que não podemos abandonar a floresta, como ela está neste momento, e passa pela sua rentabilidade, quer com a introdução de rebanhos comunitários, e mesmo com o corte regular de eucaliptos, sei de pessoas que os cortam, de 6 em 6 anos, pois estão junto a casas, mas muito mais haveria para dizer.
Pelo que tenho visto cada vez existe uma maior procura por cortiça, pois tenho visto sobreiros, que nunca foram descortiçados, e já tem mais de 60 anos, e que foram agora esta semana.
E mais uma vez continuam a ouvir as alvoradas, das festas locais, aqui em redor, secalhar não fazia mal um pouco de atenção, principalmente para o cenário que estamos a viver neste momento, mas enquanto os municipios autorizarem o lançamento de foguestes, não á muito mais a dizer.


----------



## criz0r (21 Jul 2019 às 11:31)

5 ignições praticamente na mesma altura separadas por poucos km de distancia. Não levem isto a instâncias superiores que não é preciso. Lobby's com muita força.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jul 2019 às 11:41)

criz0r disse:


> 5 ignições praticamente na mesma altura separadas por poucos km de distancia. Não levem isto a instâncias superiores que não é preciso. Lobby's com muita força.
> 
> Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk




Claro que é sempre muita coincidencia, mas temos de confiar na PJ, e nas boas investigações que faz, para tentar descobrir o que esteve na origem destes focos de incendio.
Este mes em 2 ocorrencias aqui na minha localidade, mobilizaram cerca de 150 operacionais e 2 MA, e o que mais me chateia, é não saber ao certo o que esteve na origem destes focos de incendio, fala-se que foi por negligencia, devido ao uso de roçadoras, mas já no ano passado um outro foco de incendio, suspeito, que começou junto de uma ETAR , que estava em construção, e no inicio falou-se que tinham sido os operários, que estavam a soldar, a uma profunidade de 4 metros, mas provas, e relatórios nunca vi nenhum.
E eu faço sempre que posso e em dias de risco elevado e moderado, vigilancia por conta própria.


----------



## Davidmpb (21 Jul 2019 às 11:49)

criz0r disse:


> 5 ignições praticamente na mesma altura separadas por poucos km de distancia. Não levem isto a instâncias superiores que não é preciso. Lobby's com muita força.
> 
> Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


Quase de certeza, que houve mão criminosa.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2019 às 11:55)

*Sobe para 20 o número de feridos nos incêndios*

https://tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/21-07-2019/sobe-para-20-o-numero-de-feridos-nos-incendios

São todos ligeiros excepto o civil grave com queimaduras.


----------



## vitamos (21 Jul 2019 às 11:56)

Pedro1993 disse:


> E mais uma vez continuam a ouvir as alvoradas, das festas locais, aqui em redor, secalhar não fazia mal um pouco de atenção, principalmente para o cenário que estamos a viver neste momento, mas enquanto os municipios autorizarem o lançamento de foguestes, não á muito mais a dizer.



E eram foguetes mesmo? Ou artefactos pirotécnicos? É que os ditos "foguetes" (esses de facto altamente perigosos) já são muito pouco usados... 
A pirotecnia tem costas largas neste assunto e sendo um sector que investiu muito em segurança e tem prestigiado Portugal no mundo, custa ver a mesma sempre associada a algo em que, hoje em dia, é muito complicado ser ela a origem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jul 2019 às 12:04)

vitamos disse:


> E eram foguetes mesmo? Ou artefactos pirotécnicos? É que os ditos "foguetes" (esses de facto altamente perigosos) já são muito pouco usados...
> A pirotecnia tem costas largas neste assunto e sendo um sector que investiu muito em segurança e tem prestigiado Portugal no mundo, custa ver a mesma sempre associada a algo em que, hoje em dia, é muito complicado ser ela a origem.



Nós, os populares chamamos de foguetes, os que são lançados logo ao inicio da manhã, entre as 8 e 9 horas, mas essas festas onde são lançados, são ainda algo distantes e acaba-se por ouvir só a barulheira.
Longe de mim, estar a dizer que é a pirotecnia, que está na origem de algum foco de incendio, e sei que esses foguetes que eram lançados antigamente, em que a cana iria cair no solo incandescente, á muito que já não se usa.


----------



## criz0r (21 Jul 2019 às 12:40)

Para quem quiser seguir o evoluir do estado do tempo em directo nas zonas afectadas:

http://meteomacao.cm-macao.pt/GetOtherStationData.php


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jul 2019 às 13:13)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Não deixando de concordar contigo a 100% Rúben , também consigo perceber que deverá ser uma frustação imensa, ver 90% do seu concelho destruído em dois anos pelo fogo, sem nenhum dos mesmos ter começado lá dentro!  Vamos ver se agora durante a madrugada se consegue aproveitar esta janela de oportunidade para tentar controlar estes incêndios, porque amanha a nortada  promete estar de volta, e será novamente um dia bem quente pela Sertã, Vila de Rei, Mação ,etc.
> Pelo filme de desenvolvimentos que fui assistindo durante o dia, e sabendo que os mesmos sozinhos não apagam incêndios, parece.me manifestamente pouco os meio aéreos pesados que temos no dispositivo perante a nossa realidade  atual, e passado recente! O ano passado foi um ano de exceção pelas condições meteo, este ano como já tinha comentado por aqui, tudo aponta para mais um ano que pode ser trágico para a nossa floresta, agora que o Verão esta mesmo a chegar , até aqui andávamos camuflados por uma situação atípica para a altura do ano, mas o cenário de seca em Portugal já antevia situações muito complicadas este Verão  Espero muito sinceramente estar errado
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Ano de excepção não foi certamente, ardeu menos, mas tivemos um grande IF em Monchique que arderam mais de 26000 hectares, arderam casas e notou-se novamente falta de coordenação nos meios.

As coisas não mudaram assim tanto desde 2017, a situação meteo é que tem sido mais favorável,  mas deixa estarem reunidas as mesmas condições e veremos novamente o caos em que fica o país.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jul 2019 às 13:35)

*Detido suspeito de atear incêndio em Castelo Branco*

A Polícia Judiciária deteve um homem, de 55 anos, pela presumível prática de um crime de incêndio florestal, ocorrido ontem, dia 20 de julho, nas imediações da cidade de Castelo Branco. A informação foi transmitida por um comunicado enviado às redações. 

"Por volta da 1:00 hora da madrugada, o suspeito, usando chama direta, colocou um foco de incêndio em zona florestal povoada com pinheiros e mato, dentro de uma vasta mancha florestal, que teria proporções mais gravosas caso não tivesse havido uma rápida intervenção dos bombeiros de Castelo Branco", lê-se.

Sábado


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jul 2019 às 13:36)




----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2019 às 14:05)

De acordo com o briefing das 13h, o incêndio de Vila de Rei/Mação está 85% dominado mas no resto dos 15% tem havido algumas dificuldades devido às condições meteorológicas e dispersão em alguma extensão das frentes.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Jul 2019 às 14:11)

Nem mais Herculano , eu quando me referia a ano de exceção estava apenas relacionado com as condições meteo, e apenas isso...

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2019 às 14:40)

RTP3: Vento muito forte e fogo intenso na aldeia de Sarnadas que está cercada pelas chamas.


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jul 2019 às 14:53)

Por favor, aceitem já de imediato toda a ajuda...

*UE diz estar disponível para ajudar Portugal*

A União Europeia (UE) está a produzir mapas satélite dos incêndios que deflagraram no sábado no distrito de Castelo Branco e que alastraram ao concelho de Mação, no distrito de Santarém, acrescentando que está disponível para prestar mais ajuda.
"A pedido de Portugal estamos a produzir mapas satélite para os incêndios florestais que afetam a região de Castelo Branco. Estamos a acompanhar de perto a situação. A UE está pronta para fornecer mais ajuda", publicou hoje na plataforma Twitter o comissário europeu para a Ajuda Humanitária e Gestão de Crises, Christos Stylianides.
Os incêndios que lavram desde a tarde de sábado no distrito de Castelo Branco e que se propagaram a Mação causaram 20 feridos, um deles com gravidade, que se encontra internado na unidade de queimados do Hospital de São José, em Lisboa.

Destak/Lusa |


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2019 às 15:24)

CMTV: Fogo a chegar a Casas da Ribeira, Mação a 2 km da fronteira com o distrito de Portalegre.

Essa zona penso que ardeu em 2017, portanto é improvável que avance muito mais.


*CORREÇÃO: *Há duas localidades distintas com este nome. A que se está a falar é ainda no concelho de Cardigos, portanto bem longe do distrito de Portalegre.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (21 Jul 2019 às 15:45)

Gerofil disse:


> Por favor, aceitem já de imediato toda a ajuda...
> 
> *UE diz estar disponível para ajudar Portugal*
> 
> ...


Já o deviam ter feito a meio da tarde de ontem 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2019 às 16:03)

Cenário dantesco na RTP3 em Chão Pião, Mação...


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jul 2019 às 16:07)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Já o deviam ter feito a meio da tarde de ontem
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Pois o nosso problema, e pedir ajuda, já quando o fogo está totalmente descontrolado, e depois não existe muito que se possa fazer, mesmo vindo os meios aéreos da UE.
Entretanto volto a avistar a coluna gigante de fumo, tal como se via ontem durante a tarde, o que quer dizer que está mais "bravo", do que este durante a manhã.
Ouvi, uma senhora nas notícias do almoço a falar, que tinha tudo lavrado em redor de casa, e que nem mesmo assim o fogo parou, valeu a ajuda dos bombeiros. para proteger a habitação.
E isto se deve também, uma vez mais, por ser um incendio com condições meteorológicas extremas, quer tanto a nível do vento, como de humidade.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2019 às 16:21)

A assinatura do incêndio no radar piorou e bastante na última hora.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (21 Jul 2019 às 16:27)

Tristeza todos os anos a mesma coisa, enfim, e os bombeiros a comerem nada quase assim também.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jul 2019 às 16:27)

Em directo agora na CMTV, uma casa devoluta, junto a outras que estão habitadas, está já tomoda pelo fogo.
O reporter, esteve até a ajudar a encher baldes de água, e já pediram bombeiros, mas não chegam para todo o lado, estando a cargo para já dos populares e pelo responsável da Protecção Civil.
Já foi também evacuada mais uma praia fluvial.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jul 2019 às 16:27)

Imagens na SIC Notícias agora... Muito triste isto estar a acontecer de novo.


----------



## jonas (21 Jul 2019 às 16:40)

SpiderVV disse:


> A assinatura do incêndio no radar piorou e bastante na última hora.


Acho que nunca vi uma imagem de radar tão forte como a atual (relacionada com  um incêndio).


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2019 às 16:56)

Rolã, Sertã, reacendeu. Em curso de novo no site da ANPC.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2019 às 17:40)

*17h34 *- A GNR mandou evacuar na tarde de hoje a praia fluvial de Cardigos, freguesia do concelho de Mação, distrito de Santarém, devido à rápida aproximação das chamas ao local e ao centro da localidade.

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/incendios-em-portugal-situacao-ao-minuto_e1161777


----------



## huguh (21 Jul 2019 às 18:13)

Neste momento

VIla de Rei, 844 operacionais, 15 meios aéreos
Sertã, 326op, 2MA
Montemor-o-Novo, 48op , 1MA


----------



## Orion (21 Jul 2019 às 18:15)

O Marcelo este ano chegou à conclusão que políticos em zonas de desastres ativos são um fator de perturbação. Epá, quem diria?

Mais ao lado, o cenário também não está famoso:







Mesmo com a Força Aérea à frente da gestão, 1/3 dos meios aéreos estava indisponível no início de Julho. Quem ficou surpreendido?

Não querendo hostilizar a malta que vê o fogo à porta, continua a ser bastante negativo ter os correspondentes da CMTV a "auxiliar" novamente as operações. Já que a ERC de pouco serve, o Centeno pode e deve cativar mais uns trocos do respetivo orçamento.


----------



## Hawk (21 Jul 2019 às 19:00)

Imagem semelhante a ontem com uma agravante:  há também mancha de fumo relevante em Viseu.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jul 2019 às 19:06)

As pessoas estão neste momento muito desaniamadas com os bombeiros, ainda á pouco ouvi na tv, uma senhora, a dizer que que os bombeiros, se eram para estarem ali parados, bem que podiam ir-se embora de volta, que os populares davam conta do recado.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (21 Jul 2019 às 19:10)

Estou a ver que é mais um como o de Pedrogão.


----------



## huguh (21 Jul 2019 às 19:13)

huguh disse:


> Neste momento
> 
> VIla de Rei, 844 operacionais, 15 meios aéreos
> Sertã, 326op, 2MA
> Montemor-o-Novo, 48op , 1MA



Começou forte em Penedono também já  com 128op e 4MA
entretanto mais um em Castelo branco


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jul 2019 às 19:20)

huguh disse:


> Começou forte em Penedono também já  com 128op e 4MA
> entretanto mais um em Castelo branco



Pois, o que ira dificultar ainda mais a situação, uma vez que estamos na reta final do dia, e do trabalhos dos meios aéreos.
Essa outra ocorrencia que surgiu em Castelo Branco, está já em resolução, devido ao rápido ataque, conta com 54 operacionais, 10 veiculos, e 2 MA.
Será que lançaram algum "feitiço", ao distrito de Castelo Branco, ou algo do género, mas não vale a pena me alargar muito mais neste campo, porque cada coisa a seu tempo, e agora é tempo de combater.
E resta-me desejar as maiores forças a todas as pessoas envolvidas no combate, neste momento.

Casa de primeira habitação a arder na estrada que liga Cardigos a Roda, em #Mação. Dono da casa retirado uma hora antes pela GNRhttps://t.co/L2Rmkye1w8
João Porfirio via Twitter


----------



## clone (21 Jul 2019 às 19:29)




----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jul 2019 às 19:42)

*Autoridades encontram artefactos explosivos em várias zonas de Vila de Rei*

*



*

As autoridades encontraram artefactos explosivos em várias zonas do concelho de Vila de Rei, em Castelo Branco, que está a ser atingido desde sábado por vários incêndios.

As imagens chegaram à SIC através de fonte oficial e fazem aumentar as suspeitas de mão criminosa nos incêndios que estão a atingir a região centro do país.

https://sicnoticias.pt/pais/2019-07...exWOiQoJ4vFUXbqQolKnVfAgsOd6vLAJyM0zcoXPMAKPM


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2019 às 19:43)

Começam a sair meios aéreos e a aumentar os terrestres. Esta noite vai ser mais quente, portanto mais um serão e madrugada de flagelo...


----------



## clone (21 Jul 2019 às 20:09)

Só há uma maneira de o fogo surgir por meio natural, trovoadas.  E isso, que se saiba, não aconteceu. Portanto, não é preciso pensar muito para perceber a origem do incêndio.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2019 às 20:12)

Briefing ANPC 20h:
- As condições meteorológicas pioraram antecipadamente, o que afetou as operações de combate de forma pior do que a prevista, comportamento de extrema violência na deflagração do incêndio.
- Direções do vento diferentes em diferentes camadas causaram projeções para várias direções.
- Registo de habitações atingidas pelas chamas, ainda sem números concretos.
Não foram dadas quaisquer previsões.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jul 2019 às 20:24)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Já o deviam ter feito a meio da tarde de ontem
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Ainda é muito cedo, para pedir meios à UE, tem que arder mais. Curioso, que a UE já disponibilizou essa ajuda, mas quem manda, ainda não activou, certamente ainda não ardeu o que eles querem que arda.

Outra situação e já recorrente nos incêndios, aonde estão os repórteres raramente estão bombeiros, passou-se em 2017, o ano passado aconteceu o mesmo em Monchique e volta a acontecer o mesmo, estar mais de 1000 bombeiros e vê-se aldeias sem um único bombeiro não deixa de ser estranho.


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Jul 2019 às 20:41)

Imagem de satélite agora: muito fumo dos incêndios pelo Sul e em Espanha, direção do vento mudou e agora o fumo ruma para norte:


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jul 2019 às 21:01)

CMTV ainda mostra uma frente muito extensa perto de Freixoeirinho, Cardigos. Parece que está sem luz também, essa aldeia.


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Jul 2019 às 21:17)

*Portugal pede ajuda a Bruxelas no combate aos incêndios*

https://jornaleconomico.sapo.pt/not...da-a-bruxelas-no-combate-aos-incendios-470311


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jul 2019 às 21:20)

*Atenção ao vento*: ao contrário de ontem, as últimas horas tem sido moderado do *quadrante sul* (imagens animadas de satélite). Este factor pode implicar uma modificação significativa na trajectória dos incêndios.


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Jul 2019 às 21:31)




----------



## Snifa (21 Jul 2019 às 21:33)

*Última Hora*

Fogo na Sertã pensado para causar grande danos. PJ encontrou artefactos pirotécnicos

A Polícia Judiciária já recolheu indícios e elementos de natureza criminosa sobre o incêndio que deflagrou no sábado no concelho da Sertã, distrito de Castelo Branco.






Incêndio de Mação é o que está a causar mais preocupação neste momento
Foto: Rui Oliveira/Global Imagens

A mesma fonte adiantou que já foram recolhidos no terreno "alguns elementos e artefactos que poderão ter estado na origem do incêndio".

Tudo aponta para que tenha havido a intenção de causar "danos significativos", tendo a PJ a convicção de que os locais escolhidos para as ignições tiveram em conta a meteorologia, especificamente, dados sobre calor e vento, soube o JN junto de fonte da investigação.

Elementos da diretoria do Centro da PJ estão no terreno e continuam a investigação à ocorrência.

O incêndio no concelho da Sertã, que ao início da noite de hoje foi dado como dominado, dura há mais de 24 horas e mobiliza quase 300 operacionais e dois meios aéreos.

Também no distrito de Castelo Branco, começou à mesma hora de sábado um incêndio na localidade de Fundada, Vila de Rei, que se estendeu depois ao concelho de Mação, permanecendo ativo há quase 29 horas e que está a ser combatido por 855 operacionais, apoiados por 262 viaturas e 15 meios aéreos.

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/ca...ontrou-artefactos-pirtotecnicos-11136306.html


----------



## Scan_Ferr (21 Jul 2019 às 22:07)

O SIRESP voltou a falhar?


----------



## ClaudiaRM (21 Jul 2019 às 22:14)

Não será de repensar a forma como se noticiam os incêndios neste país como se faz, por exemplo, com os suicídios? Eu sei que incêndios, principalmente de grande monta, são sempre factor de notícia. Longe de mim querer insinuar que não devem ser noticiados. Mas para quem o fogo é uma patologia, estes directos infindáveis com coisas a serem reduzidas a cinza não serão, digamos assim, um possível incentivo? Não se poderá noticiar isto de outra maneira menos 'tentadora', à falta de melhor termo?


----------



## criz0r (21 Jul 2019 às 22:48)

O SIRESP não falhou. Foi inclusive reforçado com a colocação de vários repetidores. 

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (21 Jul 2019 às 23:02)

dois incendios ainda ativos

Vila de Rei, 866 operacionais
Penedono, 148


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jul 2019 às 00:27)

No briefing das 0h a ANPC revelou que o incêndio já está a ceder aos meios, derivado da humidade e baixa de temperatura. Nas zonas mais altas o vento pode voltar e virar para leste, mas veremos. Em algumas zonas onde a comunicação social estava ainda ardia com alguma intensidade.


----------



## huguh (22 Jul 2019 às 00:57)

huguh disse:


> dois incendios ainda ativos
> 
> Vila de Rei, 866 operacionais
> Penedono, 148



alguns meios do incendio da Sertã a serem deslocados para Vila De Rei.

Vila de Rei, 934 operacionais
Penedono, 141


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jul 2019 às 01:11)

Vila de Rei/Mação já com 1003 operacionais.


----------



## AJB (22 Jul 2019 às 02:40)

SpiderVV disse:


> No briefing das 0h a ANPC revelou que o incêndio já está a ceder aos meios, derivado da humidade e baixa de temperatura. Nas zonas mais altas o vento pode voltar e virar para leste, mas veremos. Em algumas zonas onde a comunicação social estava ainda ardia com alguma intensidade.


A ANEPC volta a cair no mesmo erro...É expectavel que durante a noite o IF adormeca...


----------



## Hawk (22 Jul 2019 às 12:17)

Vila de Rei aparentemente ainda activo às 12h e com pontos quentes.

Tendo como referência Proença-a-Nova, durante a madrugada a temperatura desceu aos 19ºC, vento inferior a 3 km/h e humidade próxima dos 70%. Perdeu-se mais uma janela de oportunidade?


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jul 2019 às 12:32)

Há instabilidade prevista a partir da tarde/noite com possibilidade de trovoada (e baixa probabilidade de trovoada seca). Será complicado dominar o incêndio esta tarde com as temperaturas muito mais altas do que ontem e a falta de visibilidade para os meios aéreos atuarem, mas se não for dominado há risco de a instabilidade afetar o combate. Ou, numa perspetiva mais positiva, se chover será uma grande mais valia para os operacionais...


----------



## VimDePantufas (22 Jul 2019 às 12:49)

Boa tarde,
Pela primeira vez escrevo neste tópico com o intuito de dizer que as histórias dos incêndios por esta terra parecem-me estar todas muito mal contadas.
Senão vejamos, 1000 e tal homens combatem o incêndio, no entanto não se vêm por quase lado nenhum, as pessoas tem que ser elas próprias a custear
a luta ao fogo nas suas próprias habitações, logo não acredito nem nos números divulgados pelo site da protecção cível e muito menos nos próprios comandantes dos bombeiros incluindo bombeiros intervenientes na acção.
Todos estamos sujeitos a uma enorme carga fiscal e nem os próprios encarregues de lidar com fogo o fazem em fogo algum nesta terra !


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jul 2019 às 13:06)

Continuam os 10% do incêndio por dominar, camada limite de inversão está a ser um problema causando baixa visibilidade, e há algumas reservas quanto ao que possa surgir durante o período da tarde devido às condições meteorológicas. 2 frentes ainda problemáticas.

- Briefing 13h ANPC.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Jul 2019 às 13:13)

SpiderVV disse:


> Continuam os 10% do incêndio por dominar, camada limite de inversão está a ser um problema causando baixa visibilidade, e há algumas reservas quanto ao que possa surgir durante o período da tarde devido às condições meteorológicas. 2 frentes ainda problemáticas.
> 
> - Briefing 13h ANPC.



E basicamente este flanco esquerdo , ainda tem muito combustível pela frente até a chegar a pontos que já arderam em 2017, como já aconteceu com a cabeça do incêndio! Vamos acreditar que vai tudo correr bem .


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jul 2019 às 13:29)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Pela primeira vez escrevo neste tópico com o intuito de dizer que as histórias dos incêndios por esta terra parecem-me estar todas muito mal contadas.
> Senão vejamos, 1000 e tal homens combatem o incêndio, no entanto não se vêm por quase lado nenhum, as pessoas tem que ser elas próprias a custear
> a luta ao fogo nas suas próprias habitações, logo não acredito nem nos números divulgados pelo site da protecção cível e muito menos nos próprios comandantes dos bombeiros incluindo bombeiros intervenientes na acção.
> Todos estamos sujeitos a uma enorme carga fiscal e nem os próprios encarregues de lidar com fogo o fazem em fogo algum nesta terra !



Essa situação acerca dos números de operacionais, que tanto tem sido discutido, foi ontem debatido, na SIC Notícias, e foi dito por um responsável da Protecção Civil, que lá por estarem 1000, operacionais, que se ve online, não estão no TO, todos, pois desses tens de descontar os que estão a descansar, a comer, e os que ainda estão no caminho, em deslocação por exemplo, do Porto, de Bragança, ou do Algarve.
Porque fica logo registado, apenas que é pedido mais de reforços, e eu mesmo constatei isso aqui num incendio próximo de mim, á 2 semanas, comecei a ver fumo, e fui ao site da PROCIV, e já estava lá marcado, como estando no TO, 30 operacionais, mas na verdade, ainda vinham a caminho.
Já hoje li uma entrevista do Presidente da CM de Mação, onde dizia que de 800 operacionais, apenas foram pedidas 200 refeições, pois possivelmente eram o que estavam a combater o fogo apenas no seu concelho.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (22 Jul 2019 às 13:38)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E basicamente este flanco esquerdo , ainda tem muito combustível pela frente até a chegar a pontos que já arderam em 2017, como já aconteceu com a cabeça do incêndio! Vamos acreditar que vai tudo correr bem .



Atenção às imagens retiradas da internet, é sempre importante referir a fonte dos dados.

A publicação original é esta:


----------



## Hawk (22 Jul 2019 às 13:53)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Pela primeira vez escrevo neste tópico com o intuito de dizer que as histórias dos incêndios por esta terra parecem-me estar todas muito mal contadas.
> Senão vejamos, 1000 e tal homens combatem o incêndio, no entanto não se vêm por quase lado nenhum, as pessoas tem que ser elas próprias a custear
> a luta ao fogo nas suas próprias habitações, logo não acredito nem nos números divulgados pelo site da protecção cível e muito menos nos próprios comandantes dos bombeiros incluindo bombeiros intervenientes na acção.
> Todos estamos sujeitos a uma enorme carga fiscal e nem os próprios encarregues de lidar com fogo o fazem em fogo algum nesta terra !



Eu acredito que esses operacionais estão destacados para o teatro de operações, mesmo tendo em conta que nem todos estão activos ao mesmo tempo. O problema é a forma como a ANPC responde quando confrontada pelos jornalistas com estas questões. Ontem o comandante operacional foi confrontado com a questão da população não acreditar nos 17 meios aéreos destacados e este respondeu desta forma: "tive oportunidade de fazer um voo pelas zonas afectadas e pude constatar que os 17 meios aéreos estavam lá". Isto quer dizer que o comandante operacional tem que ter todos os meios em linha de vista para acreditar que eles estão lá? Tem que ver os 1000 bombeiros? Foi uma péssima resposta.


----------



## criz0r (22 Jul 2019 às 13:53)

@Pedro1993 não sei se deste conta da Politiquice de trazer por casa do senhor Eng.Florestal sentado ao lado desse elemento da Prociv.
Treinadores de bancada há muitos infelizmente.


----------



## JPAG (22 Jul 2019 às 14:32)

Reactivamento do incêndio de Beselga, Penedono - Viseu, que foi ocorrência importante durante várias horas no dia de ontem. Por enquanto com apenas 32 operacionais, 8 meios terrestres e 1 meio aéreo.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jul 2019 às 14:55)

CMTV: Grandes reacendimentos em Vale da Anta, Mação... Bastou a temperatura e o vento aumentarem.


----------



## MSantos (22 Jul 2019 às 15:02)

Tem estado a arder numa "ilha" que tinha escapado aos incêndios de 2017, sendo que a cabeça do incêndio já chegou à terra previamente queimada. O flanco esquerdo a Nordeste se não for contido também chegará ao queimado.


----------



## criz0r (22 Jul 2019 às 15:04)

@SpiderVV não estou a conseguir localizar essa freguesia no G.Maps. Tens ideia se a CMTV está a dar o nome correcto ou em que zona fica?


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jul 2019 às 15:06)

criz0r disse:


> @SpiderVV não estou a conseguir localizar essa freguesia no G.Maps. Tens ideia se a CMTV está a dar o nome correcto ou em que zona fica?


Também tentei ir ver e nada... Encontrei referência a um "Vale d'Anta" mas não consegui encontrar no GMaps.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Jul 2019 às 15:08)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Atenção às imagens retiradas da internet, é sempre importante referir a fonte dos dados.
> 
> A publicação original é esta:



Tens razão @Duarte Sousa , desculpa! A minha intenção era exactamente comentar esta notícia , e depois publicar a fonte da mesma, passou.me ! Basta ler a minha publicação , que dá para perceber isso  Infelizmente o autor da publicação tinha razão naquilo que está a começar a acontecer no terreno!


----------



## mecre90 (22 Jul 2019 às 15:16)

VimDePantufas disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Pela primeira vez escrevo neste tópico com o intuito de dizer que as histórias dos incêndios por esta terra parecem-me estar todas muito mal contadas.
> Senão vejamos, 1000 e tal homens combatem o incêndio, no entanto não se vêm por quase lado nenhum, as pessoas tem que ser elas próprias a custear
> a luta ao fogo nas suas próprias habitações, logo não acredito nem nos números divulgados pelo site da protecção cível e muito menos nos próprios comandantes dos bombeiros incluindo bombeiros intervenientes na acção.
> Todos estamos sujeitos a uma enorme carga fiscal e nem os próprios encarregues de lidar com fogo o fazem em fogo algum nesta terra !




Eu não desconfio dos números. 1000 operacionais se estiverem activos 12 horas por cada 24, dá 500 efectivos. Se desses 500, pelo menos uns 50 corresponderem a chefias, logísticas de alimentação comando auto-tanques, meios aéreos (e 50 estou a ser simpático) resultam em apenas 450 em combate efectivo no campo (visíveis). Olhando para um perímetro de incêndio que provavelmente excede os 50 km, é mais do que evidente que os 450 homens (menos de 40 equipas) não consigam estar na maioria dos locais onde são necessários.

Infelizmente estas 40 equipas estão todas concentradas junto das maiores povoações. Isto claro, imaginando que o combate ao fogo seria estático, ignorando UE destas 40 equipas nenhuma está em movimento entre zonas de combate ou a reabastecer os depósitos, etc. 

Por fora as coisas parecem sempre básicas (1000 homens a combater) mas na prática tudo é muito mais complexo e diminuto (na máxima força duvido que se alcancem os 500 operacionais em simultâneo a combater as chamas.


----------



## JPAG (22 Jul 2019 às 15:20)

criz0r disse:


> @SpiderVV não estou a conseguir localizar essa freguesia no G.Maps. Tens ideia se a CMTV está a dar o nome correcto ou em que zona fica?



Não tenho a certeza pois não conheço a zona, mas poderá ser uma zona que no G.Maps tem o nome de Vales, a Este da Chaveira, já no limite do concelho de Proença-a-Nova, a sul de Cimadas Fundeiras. Mas é apenas uma hipótese, já que não conheço a zona...


----------



## criz0r (22 Jul 2019 às 15:25)

JPAG disse:


> Não tenho a certeza pois não conheço a zona, mas poderá ser uma zona que no G.Maps tem o nome de Vales, a Este da Chaveira, já no limite do concelho de Proença-a-Nova, a sul de Cimadas Fundeiras. Mas é apenas uma hipótese, já que não conheço a zona...





SpiderVV disse:


> Também tentei ir ver e nada... Encontrei referência a um "Vale d'Anta" mas não consegui encontrar no GMaps.



Questionei, porque eu próprio conheço de certa forma praticamente todo o concelho de Mação e nunca ouvi falar dessa localidade. Obrigado de qualquer maneira pelo feedback.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Jul 2019 às 15:53)

criz0r disse:


> Questionei, porque eu próprio conheço de certa forma praticamente todo o concelho de Mação e nunca ouvi falar dessa localidade. Obrigado de qualquer maneira pelo feedback.



Pelo que percebo , e vai passando na televisão a dita localização fica entre Cardigos e Roda Rúben, e já não se trata de um simples reacendimento, mas já se tornou numa enorme frente de fogo!


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jul 2019 às 15:55)




----------



## criz0r (22 Jul 2019 às 16:05)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Pelo que percebo , e vai passando na televisão a dita localização fica entre Cardigos e Roda Rúben, e já não se trata de um simples reacendimento, mas já se tornou numa enorme frente de fogo!



Então é provável que caso o vento não rode para Noroeste, a Praia Fluvial seja arrasada se já não foi. Já temia pelas fortes reactivações..


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jul 2019 às 16:10)

*Fogo posto: PJ investiga artefactos ativados por telemóvel*
*Judiciária tem fortes suspeitas de que o incêndio de Vila de Rei tenha mão criminosa*

A Polícia Judiciária de Coimbra localizou vários artefactos na zona centro do país capazes de iniciar um grande incêndio. São colocados dias antes em pontos estratégicos e podem ser acionados à distância, através de um telemóvel.

A Polícia Judiciária está a investigar esta nova forma de atear fogo e dois empresários estão sob suspeita de fogo posto no ano passado na zona centro. Por trás destes incêndios estão interesses económicos.

https://tvi24.iol.pt/sociedade/ince...UWlZcg6Y3AHQlOuD6kIJXt7ILDlMBapdbmMfWTkZyPhV8

Pois é @criz0r, e isso é uma daquelas coisas que me deixa "fula", ora deveria de ser em 1º lugar, o interesse de todos que é salvaguardar pessoas e bens, e isto já não deixando de parte também todo o nosso património natural, que depois acaba por arrastar sectores como o turismo, e todos os outros relacionados com agricultura.
Mas enfim, o que lhes interessa é fazer os "joguinhos" do costume, para ver se mesmo com estas situações depois ainda conseguem uns votos, e mais já nem digo, porque já me fiquei aziado.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Jul 2019 às 16:16)

Área a arder estar a ir de encontro com a ardida em 2017:






Incêndio já dura há 2 dias


----------



## Paulo H (22 Jul 2019 às 16:29)

Com destino ao incêndio de Vila de Rei / Mação:

Passaram há 5 minutos, sobre C. Branco, 2 aviões tipo Canadair e pareceu-me virem de Espanha. Eram de cor amarelo torrado e vermelho, mas tinham identificação da bandeira portuguesa nas portas. Vinham de leste como se viessem de Espanha, mas também podem ter vindo abastecer na barragem de Santa Águeda (Marateca) e passado sobre a cidade, mas em vez de virem de norte, vieram de leste.. 

Ainda não tinham sobrevoado a cidade, nestes dias.


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Jul 2019 às 16:32)




----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jul 2019 às 16:55)




----------



## Smoother (22 Jul 2019 às 17:27)

Paulo H disse:


> Com destino ao incêndio de Vila de Rei / Mação:
> 
> Passaram há 5 minutos, sobre C. Branco, 2 aviões tipo Canadair e pareceu-me virem de Espanha. Eram de cor amarelo torrado e vermelho, mas tinham identificação da bandeira portuguesa nas portas. Vinham de leste como se viessem de Espanha, mas também podem ter vindo abastecer na barragem de Santa Águeda (Marateca) e passado sobre a cidade, mas em vez de virem de norte, vieram de leste..
> 
> Ainda não tinham sobrevoado a cidade, nestes dias.



Tens razão, vinham mesmo de Espanha!
Agora17:25Ana Suspiro
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*Espanha manda dois aviões a pedido de Portugal para fogo de Vila de Rei*
Portugal pediu assistência bilateral a Espanha no quadro do protocolo sobre cooperação técnica e assistência mútua em matéria de Proteção Civil.

De acordo com informação avançada pelo Ministério da Administração Interna, Espanha disponibilizou de imediato dois aviões pesados anfíbios, que deverão operar no incêndio de Vila de Rei já esta tarde.


----------



## MSantos (22 Jul 2019 às 17:32)

Está tudo a olhar para o incêndio de Mação, mas há outro incêndio que parece estar a complicar-se no distrito de Viseu em Penedono.


----------



## dahon (22 Jul 2019 às 17:43)

MSantos disse:


> Está tudo a olhar para o incêndio de Mação, mas há outro incêndio que parece estar a complicar-se no distrito de Viseu em Penedono.



É uma região que me preocupa muito. Aliás toda a região interior a norte do concelho de Viseu é preocupante tendo em conta que já não há incêndios significativos há alguns anos. 
E como já sabemos é uma inevitabilidade um incêndio de grandes proporções acontecer, resta saber é quando.


----------



## VimDePantufas (22 Jul 2019 às 17:44)

Aleluia, até que enfim que decidiram pedir ajuda a Espanha, infelizmente nesta pobre terra o fogo não se sabe apagar, fala-se bastante e com raríssimos conhecimentos do que na realidade é um fogo, mas enfim quando tudo arde as unhas tendem a ficar muito curtas


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Jul 2019 às 17:54)

Neste momento as imagens que já vamos vendo em directo na CMTV , mostra.nos completamente um incêndio fora da capacidade de extinção .


----------



## vitamos (22 Jul 2019 às 17:58)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Neste momento as imagens que já vamos vendo em directo na CMTV , mostra.nos completamente um incêndio fora da capacidade de extinção .


As imagens da RTP 3 conferem. Já não via imagens assim desde Outubro 2017. Chamas de grande altura, evidente fogo de copas a avançar a grande velocidade. Impressionante...


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jul 2019 às 18:03)

Impressionantes as imagens da RTP3


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (22 Jul 2019 às 18:05)

vitamos disse:


> As imagens da RTP 3 conferem. Já não via imagens assim desde Outubro 2017. Chamas de grande altura, evidente fogo de copas a avançar a grande velocidade. Impressionante...



Impressionante de facto, resta.nos esperar que a instabilidade prevista , venha ajudar e não complicar ainda mais! Algumas células já muito perto do IF de Penedono  17Ma´s numa só ocorrência em Portugal, não me recordo sinceramente de tal coisa ?!

Edit: Possíveis ignições já por consequência da mesma?!!


----------



## dahon (22 Jul 2019 às 18:35)

Mais um em Viseu. Segundo o reporter da sic noticias foram desviados meios aéreos do incêndio de Penedono para este.
                                                          Edit: Já tem assinatura no radar.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Jul 2019 às 18:36)

*Kamov parados em Macedo de Cavaleiros levantam voo hoje ou amanhã*
*ANAC recebeu hoje a documentação em falta e autoriza os helicópteros a voo entre hoje e amanhã*

https://tvi24.iol.pt/geral/31-07-20...zsqae7IRYBYvQuJuIvT4_Zp3bjmKVwLKbJ3crNLTH1N9Y

Mais uma vez, pela 3ª vez consecutiva, já avisto a enorme coluna de fumo, depois desta manhã, em que não se via nada, a partir desta longa distancia de quase 70 km.


----------



## Hawk (22 Jul 2019 às 18:48)

Quando começei a ver a emissão estavam em direto da localidade de Casalinho onde as chamas avançavam com velocidade. Quando começei a ver havia meios aéreos a combater essa frente. Segundo a jornalista, há mais de 30 minutos que os meios aéreos deixaram de atacar aquela frente. Estão 17 meios aéreos no local. Para um leigo é difícil de compreender...


----------



## huguh (22 Jul 2019 às 21:39)

Neste momento

Vila de Rei, 1082 operacionais
Penedono, 227
Penalva do Castelo, 183


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2019 às 00:19)

A precipitação irá chegar à zona do incêndio de Mação?


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Jul 2019 às 00:20)

jonas_87 disse:


> A precipitação irá chegar à zona do incêndio de Mação?


Vai. 
Talvez com alguma trovoada mas em princípio deve aliviar a situação.


----------



## dahon (23 Jul 2019 às 00:23)

Tiagolco disse:


> Vai.
> Talvez com alguma trovoada mas em princípio deve aliviar a situação.



De preferência que continue para norte e passe por Penalva do Castelo e Penedono.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2019 às 00:24)

Que continue


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Jul 2019 às 00:31)

dahon disse:


> De preferência que continue para norte e passe por Penalva do Castelo e Penedono.


Estas trovoadas noturnas costumam ser bastante persistentes. Também é muito provável que se formem mais células durante a madrugada.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Jul 2019 às 00:35)

Pelas minhas contas a precipitação estará a 25 kms do incêndio, espera se que não perca força.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Jul 2019 às 00:52)

Já chove em Mação (RTP3).


----------



## criz0r (23 Jul 2019 às 01:10)

Isto é ouro a cair dos céus. Que descarregue moderadamente e acabe de vez com este inferno.

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## ruijacome (23 Jul 2019 às 01:42)

Smoother disse:


> Tens razão, vinham mesmo de Espanha!
> Agora17:25Ana Suspiro
> 
> 
> ...



Se tinham a Bandeira NAcional nao eram os Espanhois, mas sim o Alfa 02 e Alfa 11 que são os "nossos" !


----------



## JPAG (23 Jul 2019 às 01:47)

Pelas imagens da CMTV agora, pela 01:30h, continuava a chuviscar por Mação (mais precisamente Roda). Aparentemente a única frente que ainda continuava a lavrar era esta, que está a ser controlada...

Caso as autoridades não consigam controlar e dominar o incêndio nas próximas horas, com a chuva e humidade que se verificam, é de uma incompetência extrema por parte da proteção civil. É imperial que a consolidação total do incêndio comece ainda de madrugada, de forma a que os operacionais sejam colocados nos pontos mais críticos para estarem bem posicionados quando as condições meteorológicas começarem a "complicar" no inicio do dia. Qualquer reacendimento que surja amanhã e que não seja combatido nos minutos iniciais será mais uma frente de fogo com potencial "incontrolável" como se verificou hoje pela hora de almoço...


----------



## ruijacome (23 Jul 2019 às 02:25)

JPAG disse:


> Pelas imagens da CMTV agora, pela 01:30h, continuava a chuviscar por Mação (mais precisamente Roda). Aparentemente a única frente que ainda continuava a lavrar era esta, que está a ser controlada...
> 
> Caso as autoridades não consigam controlar e dominar o incêndio nas próximas horas, com a chuva e humidade que se verificam, é de uma incompetência extrema por parte da proteção civil. É imperial que a consolidação total do incêndio comece ainda de madrugada, de forma a que os operacionais sejam colocados nos pontos mais críticos para estarem bem posicionados quando as condições meteorológicas começarem a "complicar" no inicio do dia. Qualquer reacendimento que surja amanhã e que não seja combatido nos minutos iniciais será mais uma frente de fogo com potencial "incontrolável" como se verificou hoje pela hora de almoço...



A chuva que cai, na zona onde há chama ativa, nem chega a tocar a chama.. No restante perimetro do incendio, a humidade por exemplo da noite passada, nem penetrava os combustiveis finos..

Chamar de incompetentes as pessoas que estao à frente da operação sem conhecer a realidade da mesma ou os detalhes da mesma (eu conheço porque estive lá) é no minimo ridiculo!


----------



## JPAG (23 Jul 2019 às 03:13)

ruijacome disse:


> A chuva que cai, na zona onde há chama ativa, nem chega a tocar a chama.. No restante perimetro do incendio, a humidade por exemplo da noite passada, nem penetrava os combustiveis finos..
> 
> Chamar de incompetentes as pessoas que estao à frente da operação sem conhecer a realidade da mesma ou os detalhes da mesma (eu conheço porque estive lá) é no minimo ridiculo!



Meu caro, de acordo com as imagens em directo por volta da 01:30h, a frente de fogo era relativamente pequena, com chamas baixas e aparentemente os bombeiros pareciam estar no perímetro da mesma. Para além disso, as condições meteorológicas estavam muito favoráveis à extinção da mesma frente de fogo. Apesar de saber que o combate é difícil, que o que choveu foi muito pouco e que a temperatura e a humidade relativa não sejam as ideais para o combate, penso que não é preciso grande formação ao nível da proteção civil para ver que esta noite será uma grande oportunidade para dominar por completo o incêndio. 

Na minha opinião, caso as condições se mantenham, se o fogo não for dominado nas próximas horas, haverá incompetência por parte das entidades no terreno. É a minha opinião e irei mantê-la a menos que haja alterações nas condições meteorológicas.... 
Não estive no local como esteve o Ruijacome, mas de acordo com o que me foi transmitido por amigos bombeiros que estiveram cerca de 24 horas no local, foi que a coordenação inicial e a colocação dos bombeiros nos locais de combate ao incêndio e proteção das aldeias foi uma grande "trapalhada". São apenas relatos que me chegaram, valem o que valem, mas se juntarmos os relatos dos bombeiros aos relatos dos populares e às imagens da comunicação social podemos chegar à conclusão que houve situações em que as coisas poderiam ter corrido melhor... 

Por fim quero apenas frisar que não acho que o problema grave que Portugal tem com os incêndios tenha a ver com a proteção civil, com a falta de meios ou com falhas por parte das entidades competentes, bem pelo contrário, como arquitecto paisagista tenho plena noção que o problema é maioritariamente causado pelo "desordenamento" continuado do território nas últimas décadas... Quando me refiro à incompetência estou a referir-me à situação em si (de não aproveitar o momento), e não a toda a estrutura montada no teatro de operações.


----------



## dahon (23 Jul 2019 às 03:59)

Incêndio de Penalva do Castelo dominado. Bendita chuva.


----------



## srr (23 Jul 2019 às 08:30)

Bom dia,

Já começo a perceber, que não querem apagar o incendio.

As condições ontem á noite, estavam todas a favor, as frentes eram pequenas e dominaveis.

Era evidente que não queria, matar a "fonte de rendimentos".


----------



## jonas (23 Jul 2019 às 09:25)

O comandante operacional fez o posit  e disse que 90% do incêndio está dominado.
Resta ver se não irá acontecer o agravamento á tarde, como aconteceu nos últimos dias.


----------



## srr (23 Jul 2019 às 09:26)

jonas disse:


> O comandante operacional fez o posit e disse que 90% do incêndio está dominado.



Ontem disse exatamente a mesma coisa.

E depois das 13h, foi o descalabro total.


----------



## VimDePantufas (23 Jul 2019 às 09:36)

Tudo isto é triste tudo isto é fado

*INEM andou quatro horas às voltas com ferido grave*
*O INEM levou cerca de quatro horas a socorrer a vítima mais grave dos incêndios do fim de semana, em Vila de Rei.
*
O ferido, que sofreu queimaduras de primeiro e segundo grau no sábado ao início da noite, andou às voltas numa ambulância de Suporte Imediato de Vida (SIV) desde Vale da Urra até ser transportado de helicóptero para o Hospital de São José, em Lisboa, onde se encontra em coma induzido.

Tendo em conta a gravidade dos ferimentos e a impossibilidade de a vítima mais grave destes fogos ser helitransportada a partir de Vila de Rei, por ser já noite e o fumo impossibilitar a visibilidade, o Centro de Orientação de Doentes Urgentes (CODU) ordenou que o queimado fosse levado pela SIV, acompanhada pela viatura médica de emergência e reanimação (VMER), para o aeródromo das Moitas, a cinco quilómetros de Proença-a-Nova.
Évora acabou a socorrer a vítima

Quando o héli de Santa Comba Dão já se encontrava sobre a zona, foi aconselhado a permanecer no ar até haver resposta da direção da pista. Problema: o CODU acionara a aeronave sem ter a garantia de que poderia aterrar ali. A pista não tem iluminação e era necessário alguém para ligar um holofote.

O JN sabe que o CODU não conseguiu contactar o diretor da pista e responsável pela Proteção Civil de Proença-a-Nova, Daniel Farinha, assim como o comandante dos bombeiros locais, por se encontrarem envolvidos no combate aos fogos.

No ar já há algum tempo, e com níveis de combustível só para o regresso, o héli voltou à base. O CODU acionou então o héli de Évora, que se deparou com o mesmo problema. Ao JN, Nuno Alves, dirigente da Associação Desportiva e Cultural de Proença-a-Nova, adiantou que o INEM terá então recorrido ao presidente da Câmara para autorizar a aterragem no campo de futebol Senhora das Neves.

O ferido foi para o campo onde permaneceu cerca de uma hora e meia dentro da SIV para ser estabilizado. Foi o héli de Évora que levou para Lisboa o ferido, onde só chegou cerca das três horas da manhã de domingo.

O INEM não deu qualquer resposta sobre o caso, assim como a ANAC e a Babcock - empresa que opera os hélis. Já o autarca de Proença-a-Nova, João Lobo, lamentou o sucedido. "Da nossa parte, fizemos tudo o que poderia ter sido feito", apontou.

_In JN_


----------



## criz0r (23 Jul 2019 às 09:52)

JPAG disse:


> Meu caro, de acordo com as imagens em directo por volta da 01:30h, a frente de fogo era relativamente pequena, com chamas baixas e aparentemente os bombeiros pareciam estar no perímetro da mesma. Para além disso, as condições meteorológicas estavam muito favoráveis à extinção da mesma frente de fogo. Apesar de saber que o combate é difícil, que o que choveu foi muito pouco e que a temperatura e a humidade relativa não sejam as ideais para o combate, penso que não é preciso grande formação ao nível da proteção civil para ver que esta noite será uma grande oportunidade para dominar por completo o incêndio.
> 
> Na minha opinião, caso as condições se mantenham, se o fogo não for dominado nas próximas horas, haverá incompetência por parte das entidades no terreno. É a minha opinião e irei mantê-la a menos que haja alterações nas condições meteorológicas....
> Não estive no local como esteve o Ruijacome, mas de acordo com o que me foi transmitido por amigos bombeiros que estiveram cerca de 24 horas no local, foi que a coordenação inicial e a colocação dos bombeiros nos locais de combate ao incêndio e proteção das aldeias foi uma grande "trapalhada". São apenas relatos que me chegaram, valem o que valem, mas se juntarmos os relatos dos bombeiros aos relatos dos populares e às imagens da comunicação social podemos chegar à conclusão que houve situações em que as coisas poderiam ter corrido melhor...
> ...



Sempre que se aborda algo tão sensivel como isto dos Incêndios, 1º é preciso ter noção da realidade local e dos próprios elementos no TO. Para te enquadrar melhor, tanto o concelho de Mação como Vila de Rei, são regiões com uma Geomorfologia muito própria, com pequenos vales bem profundos e encaixados entre montes com 200/300m de altitude no máximo. O problema, reside no facto de muitos destes montes, terem desníveis significativos que fazem com que se torne completamente impossível combater o fogo por terra e mesmo pelo ar, a pluma de fumo em suspensão impede a visibilidade de qualquer meio aéreo por mais eficaz que ele seja. Se juntares a isto, o facto de ambos os concelhos terem uma Paisagem actual de cerca de 70% Eucalipto, 20% Pinheiro Bravo e os restantes 10% Azinheiras, Oliveiras etc e estarem reunidos os 3 30, é caso para se dizer que temos ali uma autêntica bomba relógio.
Incêndios de grandes proporções nesta região, coincidem precisamente com os anos 90 em que se iniciou a destruição da floresta autóctone local e é um problema crónico que vai continuar a existir e cada vez com maior violência. Por maior ou menor coordenação que possa haver e esteja lá o Comandante Nacional Joaquim ou o José, enquanto não existir vontade política para olhar com olhos de ver para os problemas no Interior do País e uma justiça que seja célere para possíveis actos de negligência ou incendiarismo, isto vai ser uma realidade ano após ano. Notar que as autarquias locais, também não são imunes a isto muito pelo contrário, são os primeiros a pactuar com os lobbys já conhecidos.


----------



## AJB (23 Jul 2019 às 10:21)

ruijacome disse:


> A chuva que cai, na zona onde há chama ativa, nem chega a tocar a chama.. No restante perimetro do incendio, a humidade por exemplo da noite passada, nem penetrava os combustiveis finos..
> 
> Chamar de incompetentes as pessoas que estao à frente da operação sem conhecer a realidade da mesma ou os detalhes da mesma (eu conheço porque estive lá) é no minimo ridiculo!


Eu tambem estive e digo com todas as letras...incompetencia elevadissima!


----------



## AJB (23 Jul 2019 às 10:23)

Este incêndio tinha potencial no flanco esquerdo...isso esteve identificado desde o inicio! Não fizeram caso e tivemos mais 2 dias de incêndio (Domingo e Segunda) completamente escusados!


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (23 Jul 2019 às 10:28)

O discurso é sempre o mesmo, durante o dia é ultrapassada a capacidade de extinção, à noite temos uma janela de oportunidade, passa o dia e a noite e os pontos de situação pouco se alteram. 
Continua a ser o S. Pedro ou a falta de combustível a resolver os grandes incêndios.


----------



## srr (23 Jul 2019 às 10:42)

Nuno_Gomes disse:


> O discurso é sempre o mesmo, durante o dia é ultrapassada a capacidade de extinção, à noite temos uma janela de oportunidade, passa o dia e a noite e os pontos de situação pouco se alteram.
> Continua a ser o S. Pedro ou a falta de combustível a resolver os grandes incêndios.



Todos sabemos que não é facil apagar este tipo de fogos.

A questão é : MAS PORQUE É QUE QUEREM PASSAR A IMAGEM QUE ESTÁ TUDO CONTROLADO ?

Porque não admitem que não conseguem controlar ? o que ganham com meros "JOGOS DE PALAVRAS" ?

Até se percebe nos brifing´s que estão a "medir" as palavras, tipo "Marketing politico" , mas porque ?


----------



## rozzo (23 Jul 2019 às 10:44)

Bom, todos os anos é a mesma tristeza... A tristeza dos incêndios... E também a tristeza neste tópico.
Caros colegas, voltamos a relembrar que *isto é um fórum de Meteorologia*. A própria existência deste tópico já podia por si ser algo "duvidosa", mas pronto, tem um intuito meramente informativo, de algum "acompanhamento".

Agora... Todos os anos a mesma "lenga-lenga" de politiquíces e de discussão de egos é que não sff. Deixem isso para as TVs ou para conversas privadas. Sinceramente cansa, e está completamente fora do espírito do fórum.

E ainda assim, com alguma tolerância por parte da Moderação, recordo que existe o seguinte tópico:  https://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/floresta-portuguesa-e-os-incendios.4792/pagina-130
Se quiserem "despejem" lá como off-topic esse tipo de conversas e discussões, ainda que discussões que ultrapassem os limites do razoável não serão toleradas.

Neste tópico apenas se pedem posts de seguimento e informativos, portanto, úteis.

*Posts com o teor do que isto mais uma vez estava a tomar, serão simplesmente eliminados deste tópico.*


----------



## MSantos (23 Jul 2019 às 10:55)

Nuno_Gomes disse:


> O discurso é sempre o mesmo, durante o dia é ultrapassada a capacidade de extinção, à noite temos uma janela de oportunidade, passa o dia e a noite e os pontos de situação pouco se alteram.
> Continua a ser o S. Pedro ou a falta de combustível a resolver os grandes incêndios.



E desta vez é o que parece que vai acontecer, este incêndio vai parar quando chegar ao queimado em 2017 e o combustível disponível para arder for muito menor...


----------



## srr (23 Jul 2019 às 11:13)

rozzo disse:


> Bom, todos os anos é a mesma tristeza... A tristeza dos incêndios... E também a tristeza neste tópico.
> Caros colegas, voltamos a relembrar que *isto é um fórum de Meteorologia*. A própria existência deste tópico já podia por si ser algo "duvidosa", mas pronto, tem um intuito meramente informativo, de algum "acompanhamento".
> 
> Agora... Todos os anos a mesma "lenga-lenga" de politiquíces e de discussão de egos é que não sff. Deixem isso para as TVs ou para conversas privadas. Sinceramente cansa, e está completamente fora do espírito do fórum.
> ...




Alertar que as coisas estão descontroladas, ao contrário, do que dizem , não é util ? não é seguimento ?

Nota : Tenho desde o inicio do Evento, pessoas no local de operações, sei por eles o que se passa.
Não posso é ser muito especifico aqui no forum, como devem compreender.


----------



## criz0r (23 Jul 2019 às 11:27)

srr disse:


> A questão é : MAS PORQUE É QUE QUEREM PASSAR A IMAGEM QUE ESTÁ TUDO CONTROLADO ?
> 
> Porque não admitem que não conseguem controlar ? o que ganham com meros "JOGOS DE PALAVRAS" ?



Concordo. Aliás, tem sido esse o problema desde o início na minha opinião. 
Não creio que este Incêndio seja dominado hoje sequer, tendo em conta as condições atmosféricas em perspectiva.


----------



## kikofra (23 Jul 2019 às 11:58)

Alguém sabe como estão as coisas?


----------



## srr (23 Jul 2019 às 12:00)

Vila de Rei - Fundada - Continua a Progredir....( com um perímetro enorme de pontos quentes )


----------



## srr (23 Jul 2019 às 12:46)

Um bom resumo sintetizado ;

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...xwPXMI_pBTTbhCs_d1bsbBvKzDSrvyZiapuxixrk55sPY


----------



## srr (23 Jul 2019 às 12:59)

Tudo "controlado" :

https://sicnoticias.pt/pais/2019-07...Cm2dCEFms_t6CxKqaYco0prSGSex2vE-SznO4S8L0Z0UU


----------



## kikofra (23 Jul 2019 às 13:12)

Em resolução


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jul 2019 às 13:17)

Yep, incêndio dominado.


----------



## srr (23 Jul 2019 às 14:11)

Incendio em resolução - Acredito que esta nesta situação pela "pressão" publica.


----------



## kikofra (23 Jul 2019 às 14:35)

srr disse:


> Incendio em resolução - Acredito que esta nesta situação pela "pressão" publica.


Como assim?


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jul 2019 às 21:30)

Atenção, ao período crítico entre 4ªfeira e Domingo sobretudo no Algarve, todos os concelhos do Algarve interior desde de Aljezur a Alcoutim vão estar com aviso máximo de incêndio, aliado ao vento moderado com rajadas de noroeste/norte especialmente na 6ª feira e no próximo fim de semana.


----------



## Orion (24 Jul 2019 às 10:17)

Se publicar fotos de incêndios promove comportamento incendiário, o que é que identificar os locais com maior risco faz?


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Jul 2019 às 12:01)

Estou pela praia fluvial do Alamal, vi cerca de dois meios aéreos a vir de Mação e ouvem se alguns mais ao longe.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (24 Jul 2019 às 15:58)

E a surgirem algumas ignições na última hora que já mobilizam muitos Op, e meios .











*Edit: 18.25h*

Castelo Branco - 214 Op, 58 Veículos , 9 Ma´s
Alijó - 219 Op , 61 Veículos , 5 Ma´s
Viseu - Em resolução

*Edit: 19.00h*

Posit :
Castelo Branco - 1 frente ativa
Alijó - 3 frentes ativas

Vários grupos de reforço accionados em ambos os TO.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Jul 2019 às 19:08)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E a surgirem algumas ignições na última hora que já mobilizam muitos Op, e meios .
> 
> 
> 
> ...




ÚLTIMA HORA 

Três feridos no incêndio no Pópulo, Alijó
Os três feridos são um bombeiro, um militar e um civil


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2019 às 19:46)

Incêndio em Alijó, com 3 frentes activas e a A4, o IC 5 e a EN212 estão cortadas ao trânsito, com 300 operacionais, 86 viaturas e 3 meios aéreos. 

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...dade-em-alijo-e-vento-e-o-principal-obstaculo


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jul 2019 às 20:14)

*GNR anunciou prisão de chefe de bombeiros que combatia incêndio de Castelo Branco*

https://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/666063/g...eiros-que-combatia-inc-ndio-de-castelo-branco


----------



## huguh (25 Jul 2019 às 00:35)

o incêndio de Alijó já passou para o concelho de Murça e está às portas da vila segundo se vê na cmtv
neste momento

Alijó, 345 operacionais - 3 frentes
Castelo Branco, 259 - 1 frente


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jul 2019 às 01:41)

Castelo Branco também ainda a ser alimentado pelo vento, mas não há nada em perigo. 

O CDOS de Vila Real disse que essa frente de Murça é a única ativa também na CMTV, portanto o site ainda não está atualizado. Mas é também a maior e mais preocupante.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Jul 2019 às 02:10)

Castelo Branco dominado (pelo menos no update no mapa).


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jul 2019 às 11:36)

O incendio de Vila Real também já está dominado.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Jul 2019 às 17:59)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Atenção, ao período crítico entre 4ªfeira e Domingo sobretudo no Algarve, todos os concelhos do Algarve interior desde de Aljezur a Alcoutim vão estar com aviso máximo de incêndio, aliado ao vento moderado com rajadas de noroeste/norte especialmente na 6ª feira e no próximo fim de semana.



E 6 anos depois do grande incêndio de Julho de 2012, o fogo volta à freguesia de Cachopo! Parecia que estavas a adivinhar Herculano!


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jul 2019 às 18:29)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> E 6 anos depois do grande incêndio de Julho de 2012, o fogo volta à freguesia de Cachopo! Parecia que estavas a adivinhar Herculano!



Será que já alguém se lembrou de fazer um estudo/comparação entre os locais/concelhos ou distritos onde tem surgido estas grandes ocorrencias até ao momento, com base no que a Protecção Civil, ou outras entidades oficais publicam atraves do facebook, ou outros meios, como sendo os distritos em risco moderado ou elevado de incendio.
Estas entidades fazem um óptimo trabalho em publicar estes alertas diariamente, mas o problema é que depois podem ser interpretados de diversas formas, e por pessoas com outro tipo de intenção.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (25 Jul 2019 às 19:52)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Será que já alguém se lembrou de fazer um estudo/comparação entre os locais/concelhos ou distritos onde tem surgido estas grandes ocorrencias até ao momento, com base no que a Protecção Civil, ou outras entidades oficais publicam atraves do facebook, ou outros meios, como sendo os distritos em risco moderado ou elevado de incendio.
> Estas entidades fazem um óptimo trabalho em publicar estes alertas diariamente, mas o problema é que depois podem ser interpretados de diversas formas, e por pessoas com outro tipo de intenção.


O problema é que o maior número  de ignicões em Portugal, ainda tem como principal causa a negligência, por isso contínua a ser muito importante esta informação ser passada à população em geral, obviamente que depois as pessoas com más intenções acabam por usufruir das mesmas, mas neste momento penso que este tipo de informação ainda tem mais prós que contras, ao contrário das emissões em directo que toda a nossa comunicação social reporta dos incêndios em curso  Entretanto pela serra do Caldeirão os operacionais continuam a aumentar! 








Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2019 às 20:02)

Está dominado. A estação mais próxima do IPMA indica humidade entre os 30 a 40% e temperatura nos 30ºC durante esta tarde. Nos próximos dias, o vento de noroeste vai aumentar de intensidade e amanhã a temperatura vai subir.


----------



## Pedro1993 (25 Jul 2019 às 20:07)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> O problema é que o maior número  de ignicões em Portugal, ainda tem como principal causa a negligência, por isso contínua a ser muito importante esta informação ser passada à população em geral, obviamente que depois as pessoas com más intenções acabam por usufruir das mesmas, mas neste momento penso que este tipo de informação ainda tem mais prós que contras, ao contrário das emissões em directo que toda a nossa comunicação social reporta dos incêndios em curso  Entretanto pela serra do Caldeirão os operacionais continuam a aumentar!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pois é, os dois focos que surgiram aqui perto de mim, em que mobilizaram mais de 150 operacionais, foram devido a negligencia, pelo uso de roçadoras e corta-mato, logo nos dias de mais calor em que vigorava o alerta amarelo.
É preciso muita consciencia ainda por parte das pessoas, até porque agora não é época para andar a cortar silva, dentro de um jovem pinhal, como foi o caso.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jul 2019 às 20:20)

*Avião de combate a incêndios sofreu acidente em Tavira*

https://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/666165/aviao-de-combate-a-inc-ndios-sofreu-acidente-em-tavira


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Jul 2019 às 13:03)

Incêndio em Vale Figueira, São Bartolomeu de Messines, conta com 62 operacionais, 16 veículos e 3 meios aéreos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Jul 2019 às 15:24)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Incêndio em Vale Figueira, São Bartolomeu de Messines, conta com 62 operacionais, 16 veículos e 3 meios aéreos.


Aparentemente a situação complicou na última hora, ultrapassou a A2,  e já tem duas frentes activas!

*Edit 16.27h:* Vários grupos de reforço accionados : GRUATA 02 Lisboa, GRIF 01 Lisboa, GRIF 01 Setúbal, GRIF 01 Beja















Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (26 Jul 2019 às 16:27)

Novamente problemas na Beira Baixa... Agora em Pêro Viseu, Fundão. 

Já com 145 operacionais, 37 viaturas e 8 meios aéreos....


----------



## Leiga (26 Jul 2019 às 16:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Avião de combate a incêndios sofreu acidente em Tavira*
> 
> https://sol.sapo.pt/artigo/666165/aviao-de-combate-a-inc-ndios-sofreu-acidente-em-tavira


Barragem de Beliche no concelho de Tavira????? Ai, ai....


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Jul 2019 às 16:53)

MSantos disse:


> Novamente problemas na Beira Baixa... Agora em Pêro Viseu, Fundão.
> 
> Já com 145 operacionais, 37 viaturas e 8 meios aéreos....



Provavelmente por esta imagem de radar as coisas não estão nada fáceis!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Jul 2019 às 17:26)

Ponto de situação nacional ás 17.25h, dia de nortada moderada a forte , aliado ao índice elevado de seca a provocar uma tarde de muito travalho para o DECIR 2019 .


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Jul 2019 às 17:47)

O cheiro a queimado, está já muito intenso por aqui, pela 1ª vez desta temporada, em que até o fumo já se está a acumular, provavelmente será do incendio de Porto de Mós, pois não existe nenhuma ocorrencia mais perto.


----------



## huguh (26 Jul 2019 às 18:02)

alguns incendios a darem mais trabalho hoje

Silves, 241 operacionais, 9 meios aéreos
Fundão, 280op, 10 MA
Alenquer, 97op, 2 MA
Porto de Mós, 119op, 2 MA


----------



## huguh (26 Jul 2019 às 22:31)

huguh disse:


> alguns incendios a darem mais trabalho hoje
> 
> Silves, 241 operacionais, 9 meios aéreos
> Fundão, 280op, 10 MA
> ...



Todos controlados, exceto o Fundão que continua com 304 operacionais


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jul 2019 às 14:52)

Incendio em Benavente, Santo Estevão, mobiliza já 141 operacionais, 33 veiculos e 3 MA.
O vento moderado em nada ajuda ao combate.


----------



## MSantos (29 Jul 2019 às 15:30)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Incendio em Benavente, Santo Estevão, mobiliza já 141 operacionais, 33 veiculos e 3 MA.
> O vento moderado em nada ajuda ao combate.



Ui.. Bem perto das minhas zonas! Espero que apaguem isso rápido! 

Já 166 operacionais, 35 veículos e 5 meios aéreos...


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jul 2019 às 15:36)

MSantos disse:


> Ui.. Bem perto das minhas zonas! Espero que apaguem isso rápido!
> 
> Já 166 operacionais, 35 veículos e 5 meios aéreos...



Pois, assim esperemos, o vento moderado, é que deve de estar a difcultar a vida aos operacionais, entretanto já existe outra ocorrencia em Abrã, conta com 71 op, 14 veiculos, e 1 MA.


----------



## MSantos (29 Jul 2019 às 15:50)

MSantos disse:


> Ui.. Bem perto das minhas zonas! Espero que apaguem isso rápido!
> 
> Já 166 operacionais, 35 veículos e 5 meios aéreos...



Eis que surge uma nova ocorrência um pouco ao lado na Branca, já no concelho de Coruche... 

Não estou a gostar nada disto...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Jul 2019 às 16:08)

MSantos disse:


> Ui.. Bem perto das minhas zonas! Espero que apaguem isso rápido!
> 
> Já 166 operacionais, 35 veículos e 5 meios aéreos...



Segundo o jornal "O MIRANTE" o incêndio já foi dominado por volta das 15.30h, contudo na página da protecção civil ainda se encontra em curso 

  https://omirante.pt/sociedade/2019-...r-inalacao-de-fumos-num-incendio-em-Benavente

Edit: 16.36h, agora sim já encontra em resolução


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jul 2019 às 16:53)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Segundo o jornal "O MIRANTE" o incêndio já foi dominado por volta das 15.30h, contudo na página da protecção civil ainda se encontra em curso
> 
> https://omirante.pt/sociedade/2019-...r-inalacao-de-fumos-num-incendio-em-Benavente
> 
> Edit: 16.36h, agora sim já encontra em resolução



Já constam neste moemento todos os incendios que lavraram esta tarde no distrito de Santarém já estão extintos.
Surgiu mais uma ocorrencia, no tão amaldiçoado distrito de Castelo Branco, na Covilhã, conta com 87 operacionais, 21 veiculos e 2 MA.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Jul 2019 às 18:52)

Mais outra ocorrencia em Benavente, Santo Estevão, conta já com 61 op, 11 veiculos e 3 MA.
No distrito de Castelo Branco, continuam a "chover", ocorrencias, estão neste momento 3 activas, que mobilizam quase 200 op, e 8 MA.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Jul 2019 às 00:47)

Ataque inicial musculado na serra do Caldeirão, com as próximas 24 horas a serem de nortada moderada a forte 







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (30 Jul 2019 às 09:56)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Mais outra ocorrencia em Benavente, Santo Estevão, conta já com 61 op, 11 veiculos e 3 MA.
> No distrito de Castelo Branco, continuam a "chover", ocorrencias, estão neste momento 3 activas, que mobilizam quase 200 op, e 8 MA.



Esta segunda ocorrência foi um reacendimento da primeira. Segundo apurei foi um rebentamento de um pneu de um pesado que iniciou o primeiro incêndio, tendo começado na berma da Estrada Nacional N119, o forte vento que se fazia sentir fez o resto. Algumas casas do aldeamento Mata do Duque ficaram sem luz e houve um ferido ligeiro por inalação de fumo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Jul 2019 às 10:26)

MSantos disse:


> Esta segunda ocorrência foi um reacendimento da primeira. Segundo apurei foi um rebentamento de um pneu de um pesado que iniciou o primeiro incêndio, tendo começado na berma da Estrada Nacional N119, o forte vento que se fazia sentir fez o resto. Algumas casas do aldeamento Mata do Duque ficaram sem luz e houve um ferido ligeiro por inalação de fumo.



Pois eu tinha logo pensado que poderia se tratar de uma reacendiemento, pois, acaba por não ser muito normal surgir logo outra ocorrencia, na mesma localida, e tão próximas, no tempo.
Incidentes desses acontecem por vezes, são coisas imprevisíveis.


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jul 2019 às 13:43)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Ataque inicial musculado na serra do Caldeirão, com as próximas 24 horas a serem de nortada moderada a forte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Foi dominado, por volta das 5 da madrugada, a temperatura desceu durante a madrugada

http://safeplace52.blogspot.com/2019/07/fotos-do-incendio-de-salir.html

http://safeplace52.blogspot.com/2019/07/incendio-da-serra-do-caldeirao-dominado.html


----------



## Tonton (30 Jul 2019 às 16:58)

Depois de um incêndio no monte por detrás do Amadora-Sintra, resolvido há cerca de 1 hora, agora é na Costa...


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jul 2019 às 17:08)

Incêndio na Eira da Palma, em Tavira, com 112 operacionais, 30 veículos e 7 meios aéreos, bem perto da Mata de Santa Rita.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Jul 2019 às 17:23)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Incêndio na Eira da Palma, em Tavira, com 112 operacionais, 30 veículos e 7 meios aéreos, bem perto da Mata de Santa Rita.



Sabes se está muito perto do parque?!! Estive lá há três anos e estava super bem limpo, espero que se mantenha assim!


----------



## huguh (30 Jul 2019 às 17:30)

Tavira, 129 operacionais , 7 meios aéreos
Almada, 113op, 4 MA


----------



## Tonton (30 Jul 2019 às 17:31)

Tonton disse:


> Depois de um incêndio no monte por detrás do Amadora-Sintra, resolvido há cerca de 1 hora, agora é na Costa...



Primeiro, do Amadora/Sintra:











Costa, há pouco:


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Jul 2019 às 17:37)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Sabes se está muito perto do parque?!! Estive lá há três anos e estava super bem limpo, espero que se mantenha assim!



Está junto á A22 e ainda um pouco longe do parque uns 6 a 7 kms aproximadamente, mas se o vento aumentar de intensidade ao final da tarde como ontem, aliás, essa zona toda até á mata da Conceição tem muitos pinheiros.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Jul 2019 às 17:55)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Está junto á A22 e ainda um pouco longe do parque uns 6 a 7 kms aproximadamente, mas se o vento aumentar de intensidade ao final da tarde como ontem, aliás, essa zona toda até á mata da Conceição tem muitos pinheiros.



Já esta em resolução


----------



## trovoadas (31 Jul 2019 às 14:56)

Os Algarvios andam muito descuidados este ano... Têm havido muitas ignições a maior parte por negligência certamente. Em contrapartida não vejo policiamento pelo interior para inibir e controlar estes comportamentos de risco. A conversa é sempre a mesma. As pessoas têm de aprender, senão for a bem tem de ser a mal. Desculpem o off-topic em jeito de desabafo


----------



## algarvio1980 (1 Ago 2019 às 13:02)

trovoadas disse:


> Os Algarvios andam muito descuidados este ano... Têm havido muitas ignições a maior parte por negligência certamente. Em contrapartida não vejo policiamento pelo interior para inibir e controlar estes comportamentos de risco. A conversa é sempre a mesma. As pessoas têm de aprender, senão for a bem tem de ser a mal. Desculpem o off-topic em jeito de desabafo



Por enquanto, não tivemos um incêndio mais problemático são resolvidos em poucas horas, mas que andam a tentar que o Algarve tenha um grande incêndio lá isso andam, todos os dias existem ocorrências é impressionante.

Já hoje, uma ocorrência no Malhão em Loulé mas já encontra-se dominado. .


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2019 às 15:17)

Ocorrência nos arredores da vila de Tolosa, Portalegre com 5 meios aéreos e 87 operacionais


----------



## MSantos (1 Ago 2019 às 15:31)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ocorrência nos arredores da vila de Tolosa, Portalegre com 5 meios aéreos e 87 operacionais



Já 106 operacionais, com 23 viaturas e 5 meios aéreos. 

Há ainda outros incêndios relevantes em Febres (Cantanhede),  Mouronho (Tábua) e em Pinho (Boticas).


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2019 às 15:45)

161 operacionais e 8 meios aéreos, nunca vi um incêndio desta magnitude naquela zona.


----------



## srr (1 Ago 2019 às 16:07)

Talvez por haver outro incêndio, relativamente perto !!??


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Ago 2019 às 16:46)

SpiderVV disse:


> 161 operacionais e 8 meios aéreos, nunca vi um incêndio desta magnitude naquela zona.



Se a localização no google maps estiver certa , aparentemente a ignição aconteceu muito próximo das habitações, e o ataque inicial foi bastante forte por isso mesmo, contudo contínua a subir o número de meios no TO, vamos esperar que tudo se resolva rapidamente!


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2019 às 16:52)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Se a localização no google maps estiver certa , aparentemente a ignição aconteceu muito próximo das habitações, e o ataque inicial foi bastante forte por isso mesmo, contudo contínua a subir o número de meios no TO, vamos esperar que tudo se resolva rapidamente!


A localização foi corrigida no entretanto, as localizações da ANPC andam sempre a saltitar até fixar num ponto... Vi uma foto no Instagram do incêndio de há 2 min e vê-se uma densa nuvem de fumo escuro a partir de Castelo de Vide...

Aliás, neste momento o incêndio sumiu do site da ANPC, mas os números aparecem na lista de resumo na mesma.


Edit: Filtrando por incêndios apenas, já apareceu. 238 operacionais e 7 meios aéreos.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2019 às 16:58)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Ago 2019 às 17:07)

SpiderVV disse:


> A localização foi corrigida no entretanto, as localizações da ANPC andam sempre a saltitar até fixar num ponto... Vi uma foto no Instagram do incêndio de há 2 min e vê-se uma densa nuvem de fumo escuro a partir de Castelo de Vide...
> 
> Aliás, neste momento o incêndio sumiu do site da ANPC, mas os números aparecem na lista de resumo na mesma.



Sim


SpiderVV disse:


> A localização foi corrigida no entretanto, as localizações da ANPC andam sempre a saltitar até fixar num ponto... Vi uma foto no Instagram do incêndio de há 2 min e vê-se uma densa nuvem de fumo escuro a partir de Castelo de Vide...
> 
> Aliás, neste momento o incêndio sumiu do site da ANPC, mas os números aparecem na lista de resumo na mesma.
> 
> ...



Já voltou a aparecer e os meios voltaram a subir, 246 Op! Não tinha reparado da mudança de local da ignição, por aquilo que se vê na foto já andou bem, e a cabeça do incêndio ainda arde com intensidade, o vento ai está predominante de NNW?!


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2019 às 17:08)

Está do quadrante O/No sim. Acabo de ouvir mais e mais sirenes a passar. Provavelmente grupos de reforço de outros concelhos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Ago 2019 às 17:12)

SpiderVV disse:


> Está do quadrante O/No sim. Acabo de ouvir mais e mais sirenes a passar. Provavelmente grupos de reforço de outros concelhos.



Pelas fotos que já circulam online , está com mau aspecto .


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2019 às 17:14)

Já há uma estrada cortada. Foto de há 25 minutos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Ago 2019 às 17:17)

Segundo o comande dos bombeiros de Sousel na RTP3, três frentes activas, uma delas dominada, mais meios a caminho , inclusive 4 Ma´s, neste momento apenas 4 se encontram já no TO.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2019 às 17:25)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Segundo o comande dos bombeiros de Sousel na RTP3, três frentes activas, uma delas dominada, mais meios a caminho , inclusive 4 Ma´s, neste momento apenas 4 se encontram já no TO.


Os números da ANPC ainda indicam os 8 MA's, portanto deve ser a diferença entre meios alocados e meios no terreno. Os outros 4 podem estar a reabastecer.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Ago 2019 às 17:30)

SpiderVV disse:


> Os números da ANPC ainda indicam os 8 MA's, portanto deve ser a diferença entre meios alocados e meios no terreno. Os outros 4 podem estar a reabastecer.



Aquilo que ele explicou foi que estão accionados 8 MA´s para o TO, mas que apenas 4 já estão a operar no mesmo! Aliás, isso é muito comum acontecer aparecer logo no site da ANEPC determinado números de meios, mas ainda se encontram a caminho das ocorrências!


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2019 às 17:54)

Já há um bombeiro ferido (RTP3).


----------



## vagas (1 Ago 2019 às 17:56)

Grif de Lisboa e Setúbal para IF em Montargil 

Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6003 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Ago 2019 às 17:58)

vagas disse:


> Grif de Lisboa e Setúbal para IF em Montargil
> 
> Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6003 através do Tapatalk



O de Ponte de Sôr que foi dado o alerta à cerca de 10 minutos, ou querias dizer Nisa?!! 

*Nisa já é ocorrência significativa!*

Posit: 2 frentes e vários grupos de reforço accionados:
GRIF 03 FEPC, EAUF 03 FEPC, GRIF 01 Santarém, GRIF 01 Castelo Branco, GRIF 02 FEPC

Que plano é este que foi atividado, alguém sabe?!! 
*Planos Ativados - MIOPI Nisa *


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2019 às 18:03)

Já é ocorrência significativa... Ativada a Matriz de Intervenção Operacional Integrada de Nisa.
Mais info: http://www.prociv.pt/bk/Documents/CTP11_www.pdf



> AS MIOPI visam permitir a um Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS), APC ou outras entidades, caracterizar os cenários e organizar a resposta desencadeando uma acção directa e imediata, previamente estabelecida, para determinados acidentes que, pela sua frequência e índice de gravidade, exijam mecanismos expeditos de reacção.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2019 às 18:07)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> O de Ponte de Sôr que foi dado o alerta à cerca de 10 minutos, ou querias dizer Nisa?!!


Talvez GRIF's ativadas para Nisa que foram reencaminhadas para Montargil devido a falta de meios no distrito por causa do outro incêndio?


----------



## vagas (1 Ago 2019 às 18:08)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> O de Ponte de Sôr que foi dado o alerta à cerca de 10 minutos, ou querias dizer Nisa?!!
> 
> *Nisa já é ocorrência significativa!*
> 
> ...


Não e mesmo Montargil, o site da ANPC não está bom, sei isto porque avisto coluna de sumo de grande dimensão da minha terra , Montemor o novo e sei o que digo 

Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6003 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (1 Ago 2019 às 18:10)

vagas disse:


> Não e mesmo Montargil, o site da ANPC não está bom, sei isto porque avisto coluna de sumo de grande dimensão da minha terra , Montemor o novo e sei o que digo
> 
> Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6003 através do Tapatalk



Efectivamente a coluna de fumo é visível no SAT24 mas o site da ANPC não reporta qualquer incêndio nessa zona...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Ago 2019 às 18:13)

SpiderVV disse:


> Mais info: http://www.prociv.pt/bk/Documents/CTP11_www.pdf



Obrigado, não tinha o mínimo conhecimento disto 



SpiderVV disse:


> Talvez GRIF's ativadas para Nisa que foram reencaminhadas para Montargil devido a falta de meios no distrito por causa do outro incêndio?


 
Sim, talvez seja isso! Vamos aguardar , por enquanto a ocorrência conta apenas com 10 Op, e 3 veículos no TO.



vagas disse:


> Não e mesmo Montargil, o site da ANPC não está bom, sei isto porque avisto coluna de sumo de grande dimensão da minha terra , Montemor o novo e sei o que dig



Não estou a duvidar de ti, até porque sei que sabes do que falas!  Apenas achei estranho devido a ser uma ocorrência em fase nascente, ,mas faz sentido o que o @SpiderVV disse


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2019 às 18:15)

Parece que passou a estar em resolução. Realmente vê-se uma segunda nuvem de fumo nessa zona no Sat24, mas talvez o tenham circunscrito (e não necessariamente exitinto).

Edit: Vê se no radar do IPMA tbm, e na última imagem dissipa 

Edit 2: A nuvem de fumo de Nisa também diminuiu um pouco, e de acordo com a RTP3 parece que o fogo começa a ceder aos meios.


----------



## vagas (1 Ago 2019 às 18:35)

SpiderVV disse:


> Parece que passou a estar em resolução. Realmente vê-se uma segunda nuvem de fumo nessa zona no Sat24, mas talvez o tenham circunscrito (e não necessariamente exitinto).
> 
> Edit: Vê se no radar do IPMA tbm, e na última imagem dissipa
> 
> Edit 2: A nuvem de fumo de Nisa também diminuiu um pouco, e de acordo com a RTP3 parece que o fogo começa a ceder aos meios.


Montargil ainda em curso , mas a ceder aos meios 

Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6003 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (1 Ago 2019 às 18:44)

IF Montargil em Monte dos Irmãos

104 OP e 5 MA. Só agora apareceu no site da ANPC. Não é o mesmo IF de Montargil que foi indicado mais acima...


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2019 às 18:53)

Verdade. Essa zona é muito perigosa para incêndios, floresta atrás de floresta, e eucaliptal. Não esperava tanta ocorrência do género pelo distrito, nem nos dias mais quentes tem havido.

Ouço e vejo o helicóptero, está a voltar penso que para Nisa.

Está um meio da ANPC a fazer coordenação em Nisa pelo Flightradar, está outro em Montargil mas não tem a insígnia da ANPC.


----------



## vagas (1 Ago 2019 às 19:03)

Hawk disse:


> IF Montargil em Monte dos Irmãos
> 
> 104 OP e 5 MA. Só agora apareceu no site da ANPC. Não é o mesmo IF de Montargil que foi indicado mais acima...


Voltou a complicar talvez venham meios aéreos de Nisa para Montargil, visto que Nisa está bem mais calmo 

Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6003 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2019 às 19:04)

Nisa já é maioritariamente área de pasto, o que melhora muito a situação, mas está com algumas projeções e ainda vai ardendo bem, pelo menos de acordo com as imagens da RTP3. Foi reforçado para 310 operacionais.

109 operacionais em Montargil.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2019 às 20:15)

Nisa dominado.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Ago 2019 às 20:25)

Aparentemente Montargil também muito perto de o ser também 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2019 às 20:34)

Vejo algum fumo acumulado na atmosfera a sul, deve ter sido do de Montargil. 107 operacionais em Montargil, ainda não considerado dominado.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Ago 2019 às 20:42)

SpiderVV disse:


> Vejo algum fumo acumulado na atmosfera a sul, deve ter sido do de Montargil. 107 operacionais em Montargil, ainda não considerado dominado.


Passou agora a ocorrência significativa com 1 frente ativa, pela redução de meios, pensei que tivesse perto da resolução 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2019 às 20:45)

Por vezes isso deve-se à rendição de meios e não necessariamente a estar perto da resolução. Ainda assim, penso que não deve estar longe, espero eu - essa zona tem muita floresta e eucaliptal.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Ago 2019 às 20:59)

SpiderVV disse:


> Por vezes isso deve-se à rendição de meios e não necessariamente a estar perto da resolução. Ainda assim, penso que não deve estar longe, espero eu - essa zona tem muita floresta e eucaliptal.


Mas numa fase de ataque ampliado não é muito normal, e a redução foi de mais de 50 Op 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Ago 2019 às 21:11)

Montargil dominado.


----------



## ruijacome (2 Ago 2019 às 01:49)

SpiderVV disse:


> A localização foi corrigida no entretanto, as localizações da ANPC andam sempre a saltitar até fixar num ponto... Vi uma foto no Instagram do incêndio de há 2 min e vê-se uma densa nuvem de fumo escuro a partir de Castelo de Vide...
> 
> Aliás, neste momento o incêndio sumiu do site da ANPC, mas os números aparecem na lista de resumo na mesma.
> 
> ...



As localizações (Coordenadas) nas nossas ocorrências, muitas vezes são alteradas diversas vezes tendo em conta o ponto inicial do incêndio. Aquando do alerta as coordenadas que ficam inseridas nas fichas, correspondem à zona aproximada do inicio do incêndio e só quando as equipas chegam ao Teatro de operações são transmitidas as coordenadas correctas do ponto inicial, que por vezes poderá levar 2 ou 3 correcções conforme a confirmação do local exacto de inicio


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Ago 2019 às 10:01)

Não sendo esta a maior causa dos incêndios em Portugal, este exemplo é daqueles factos que nos mostram quanto o ser humano por vezes pode ser desprezível  Felizmente as condições não eram favoráveis ,  e facilmente as ignições foram sendo debeladas .


----------



## MSantos (2 Ago 2019 às 10:58)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Não sendo esta a maior causa dos incêndios em Portugal, este exemplo é daqueles factos que nos mostram quanto o ser humano por vezes pode ser desprezível  Felizmente as condições não eram favoráveis ,  e facilmente as ignições foram sendo debeladas .



Todos na Beira da estrada e quase no mesmo sítio e à mesma hora... Terá sido algum carro já sem pneu a andar em cima da jante? Não seria o primeiro.

Mas pode ter sido perfeitamente um caso de incendiarismo.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Ago 2019 às 11:37)

MSantos disse:


> Todos na Beira da estrada e quase no mesmo sítio e à mesma hora... Terá sido algum carro já sem pneu com a andar em cima da jante? Não seria o primeiro.
> 
> Mas pode ter sido perfeitamente um caso de incendiarismo.



Verdade , lembro.me perfeitamente de um caso desses , em que o senhor ia alcoolizado e provocou mais de 20 ignições por não ter parado para arranjar o furo, tal como me lembro de uma situação idêntica ,mas provocado por um comboio a travar, se não me engano esta última aconteceu para os lados de Santa Comba Dão ,mas atendendo as muitas ignições no concelho do Fundão nas últimas semanas , levou .me a pensar que provavelmente terá sido mau criminosa, mas quiçá!


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Ago 2019 às 11:39)

Aqui, há uns anos (2014 talvez?), um grande incêndio foi causado por um comboio que foi deitando fogo à vegetação toda que estava encostada à linha, causando uma frente de fogo com alguns km.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Ago 2019 às 11:41)

Por curiosidade fui pesquisar e encontrei estas duas notícias, ambas remontam a 2016!

https://expresso.pt/sociedade/2016-08-10-Carrinha-com-pneu-furado-causou-30-focos-de-incendio

https://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/detalhe/comboio-provoca-dois-incendios-em-sta-comba-dao


----------



## MSantos (2 Ago 2019 às 11:47)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Verdade , lembro.me perfeitamente de um caso desses , em que o senhor ia alcoolizado e provocou mais de 20 ignições por não ter parado para arranjar o furo, tal como me lembro de uma situação idêntica ,mas provocado por um comboio a travar, se não me engano esta última aconteceu para os lados de Santa Comba Dão ,mas atendendo as muitas ignições no concelho do Fundão nas últimas semanas , levou .me a pensar que provavelmente terá sido mau criminosa, mas quiçá!



Poderá ser mão criminosa! Este ano 19% dos incêndios investigados tiveram mão criminosa, sendo a segunda causa mais frequente a seguir às queimas/queimadas que representaram cerca de metade das ocorrências.

Até ao momento arderam *23942 ha* este ano, como resultado de *6566* ocorrências. As coisas até nem estão muito mal de forma geral, mas vão ainda bem a tempo de descambar.  A manter-se esta toada meteorológica talvez a área ardida não passe dos 50mil ha, o que olhando o nosso historial já não seria péssimo.

Mapa iterativo dos incêndios e mais informações:

https://fogos.icnf.pt/localizador/mostragooglemapsheatmaps.asp
https://www.icnf.pt/


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Ago 2019 às 10:45)

Incendio em Bragança, Alfandega da Fé, conta já com 91 operacionais, 22 veiculos e 9 MA.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2019 às 13:25)

Esse já em resolução mas está outro em Oleiros com 144 operacionais e 11 meios aéreos, a Norte da zona que ardeu.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Ago 2019 às 13:37)

SpiderVV disse:


> Esse já em resolução mas está outro em Oleiros com 144 operacionais e 11 meios aéreos, a Norte da zona que ardeu.



Este incêndio de Oleiros tem potencial para se tornar no segundo grande incêndio do ano, se o ataque inicial não tiver sucesso! Muitos km´h  de floresta contínua pela frente que não arde desde 2003 , e com condições meteo muito desfavoráveis!


----------



## vagas (3 Ago 2019 às 13:43)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Este incêndio de Oleiros tem potencial para se tornar no segundo grande incêndio do ano, se o ataque inicial não tiver sucesso! Muitos km´h  de floresta contínua pela frente que não arde desde 2003 , e com condições meteo muito desfavoráveis!


Segundo sei praticamente dominado 

Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6003 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Ago 2019 às 13:46)

vagas disse:


> Segundo sei praticamente dominado
> 
> Enviado do meu ONEPLUS A6003 através do Tapatalk


Só boas notícias Não menosprezando qualquer outro local, o concelho de Oleiros diz.me muito porque é a terra dos meus avós paternos, mais propriamente, São Torcato (Estreito) 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (3 Ago 2019 às 17:29)

incendio em Tomar começou às 16:11, já com 169 bombeiros e 9 meios aéreos.

tambem em Sintra, 63 e 2 meios aéreos


----------



## huguh (3 Ago 2019 às 17:39)

começou quase agora um aqui perto em Barrô, Resende
já ouço o helicoptero. estão 44 bombeiros e 2 meios aéreos no TO



huguh disse:


> incendio em Tomar começou às 16:11, já com 169 bombeiros e 9 meios aéreos.
> 
> tambem em Sintra, 63 e 2 meios aéreos



EDIT: aumentou para 193 operacionais e 11 meios aéreos em Tomar
pelo menos é perto da barragem de Castelo de Bode


----------



## huguh (3 Ago 2019 às 17:57)

Continua forte o reforço em Tomar
292 operacionais e 11 meios aéreos!

EDIT: pelas imagens na cmtv parece complicado

em Sintra também já passa os 100


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Ago 2019 às 17:58)

huguh disse:


> incendio em Tomar começou às 16:11, já com 169 bombeiros e 9 meios aéreos.
> 
> tambem em Sintra, 63 e 2 meios aéreos



Vejo já a partir daqui uma densa coluna de fumo, o vento moderado, em nada ajuda também.
Sim os meios áreos pelo menos tem o abastecimento mesmo ali ao lado, o que ajuda muito.


----------



## huguh (3 Ago 2019 às 18:23)

segundo a CMTV, um carro de bombeiros foi consumido pelas chamas e um dos meios aéreos teve problemas técnicos e teve de amarar na albufeira de Castelo de Bode


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2019 às 18:26)

De acordo com uns comentários nesse post, o incêndio já saltou o Zêzere. Não sei se é verdade  ou não, mas também não me admirava, olhando onde já vai o incêndio no vídeo.


----------



## huguh (3 Ago 2019 às 18:36)

Tomar com 314 operacionais e 11 meios aéreos.
agora também no Sabugal, 78op e 6 MA 

entretanto em Sintra foi dominado


----------



## srr (3 Ago 2019 às 18:54)

Ja passou para martinchel . Abrantes


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2019 às 18:58)

O vento continua a aumentar na zona, pela EMA de Tomar... Entretanto uma ocorrência em Proença-a-Nova reacendeu depois de estar dominada pelas 15:30h.


----------



## mecre90 (3 Ago 2019 às 19:07)

SpiderVV disse:


> De acordo com uns comentários nesse post, o incêndio já saltou o Zêzere. Não sei se é verdade  ou não, mas também não me admirava, olhando onde já vai o incêndio no vídeo.


Estive  na barragem à mais de 2 horas e na altura já tinha passado o Zêzere e já estava para lá do parque de campismo de martinchel


----------



## srr (3 Ago 2019 às 19:09)

Segundo a radio hertz..esta fora de control..ao sabor do vento


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2019 às 19:21)

Já é ocorrência significativa, com duas frentes e 5 grupos de reforço.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2019 às 19:46)

RTP avança que a aldeia de Casal da Serra foi evacuada.

https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/incendios-em-portugal-a-situacao-ao-minuto_e1164530


> A localidade de Casal da Serra foi evacuada, devido ao fumo. Todos os habitantes foram retirados.
> Os bombeiros de Constância estimam que a frente de fogo tem cerca de 7 a 8 quilómetros de extensão, lavrando com muita intensidade.
> O fogo lavra já em três concelhos: Tomar, Constância e Abrantes.


----------



## huguh (3 Ago 2019 às 20:35)

Neste momento

Proença-a-Nova, 94 operacionais
Tomar, 449op, 7 MA
Sabugal, 160op, 5 MA


----------



## criz0r (3 Ago 2019 às 20:43)

Zonas de povoamento intensivo de Eucalipto, principalmente na albufeira do Zêzere. Já esperava que chegasse a Abrantes em menos de 2h. 

Enviado do meu Nokia 2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Ago 2019 às 21:16)

Pode ser que agora com o inicio da noite, que tem sido bem frescas e húmidas por sinal, e pode ser que a frente de fogo comece a ceder, tendo já em conta o nº de operacionais envolvidos, porque caso contrário o cenário poderá ser negro.
Consigo ver o clarão das chamas, estando eu a 40 km de distancia.

*CONSTÂNCIA – Última hora. Fogo ameaça zona industrial de Montalvo*

https://radiohertz.pt/constancia-ultima-hora-fogo-ameaca-zona-industrial-de-montalvo/?fbclid=IwAR21XfF1tlyCG1mzYcIodDHf43tRWA4bgNQEyGocq2RoSrrMImZeGdk8jbI


----------



## huguh (3 Ago 2019 às 22:11)

Proença-a-Nova - Dominado

Tomar, 521operacionais - 2 frentes
Sabugal, 154op - 2 frentes


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2019 às 22:12)

> *21h45 - Vento não dá tréguas*
> O comandante David Lobato, do Comando Distrital de Santarém, explicou que o vento forte está a dificultar os trabalhos dos bombeiros. As chamas continuam a lavrar com intensidade já nos concelhos de Abrantes e Constância.
> 
> O fogo está próximo de habitações, mas não as está a ameaçar, assegura o comandante, em declarações à Antena 1.



https://www.rtp.pt/noticias/pais/incendios-em-portugal-a-situacao-ao-minuto_e1164530


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2019 às 23:06)

De acordo com o direto da RTP3, o incêndio continua complicado e continua o vento forte no TO. O repórter estava entre Vilelas e Montalvo, o que significa que o incêndio não deve estar muito longe de galgar a A23.


----------



## huguh (3 Ago 2019 às 23:17)

huguh disse:


> Proença-a-Nova - Dominado
> 
> Tomar, 521operacionais - 2 frentes
> Sabugal, 154op - 2 frentes



são já 9 os grupos de reforço acionados ,aumentando para 575 o numero de operacionais em Tomar.
no Sabugal mantém-se o dispositivo anterior, e em Ribeira de Pena estão 65 bombeiros


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Ago 2019 às 23:46)

huguh disse:


> são já 9 os grupos de reforço acionados ,aumentando para 575 o numero de operacionais em Tomar.
> no Sabugal mantém-se o dispositivo anterior, e em Ribeira de Pena estão 65 bombeiros


Passam a 10, sendo que a CATA dos GIPS de Aveiro entrou no TO de Tomar. No Sabugal entraram os GIPS de Viseu também.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2019 às 00:07)

RTP3: Uma das frentes já perdeu intensidade, a outra ainda lavra com intensidade. Comandante do CDOS de Santarém avança que o incêndio está com 90% do perímetro em resolução, mas as frentes ativas estão em locais de difícil acesso. Adianta também que mesmo o dia de amanhã será de muito trabalho nas operações de rescaldo. O incêndio tem 8km de comprimento e andou isso tudo nas primeiras horas devido a vento muito forte, a ANPC registou rajadas de cerca de 100 km/h... 1600m/hora de máximo de velocidade de propagação.
4 pessoas assistidas e 1 ferido em todo o evento.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (4 Ago 2019 às 01:06)

Anteontem estive numa reunião na Junta de Freguesia de Martinchel, e ainda andei pela zona de Constância (Borboletário e Centro de Ciência Viva), zonas que estão a ser afetadas pelo fogo.
Aquela zona estava toda tão verde... Tristeza. 

P.S. Recebi agora uma mensagem do presidente da Junta, de que o incêndio está a ir em direção ao Centro de Ciência Viva, num dia em que estariam a haver observações noturnas. O Centro foi evacuado há uns 20 minutos.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2019 às 10:54)

Tomar/Abrantes está agora dominado.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Ago 2019 às 16:55)

Nova ignição em Tomar, desta vez mais a norte do concelho e novamente com um ataque inicial musculado, esperemos que surta efeito!

Edit: Em resolução , mas entretanto surgiram mais 2 novas ignicões no mesmo concelho, o que aumenta para 4 no espaço de meia hora! 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## dvieira (4 Ago 2019 às 17:31)

Parece que surgiu novamente um incendiário no concelho de Tomar. Já a anos atrás em Tomar também era incêndios em quase todos os dia. O incendiário do concelho de Sintra também continua a fazer das suas.


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Ago 2019 às 17:32)

Mais duas ignições em Tomar com alguns meios aéreos, sim. O avião de reconhecimento da ANEPC anda lá pela zona portanto devem estar a ver ignições novas à medida que passam.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Ago 2019 às 17:48)

dvieira disse:


> Parece que surgiu novamente um incendiário no concelho de Tomar. Já a anos atrás em Tomar também era incêndios em quase todos os dia. O incendiário do concelho de Sintra também continua a fazer das suas.


À cerca de meia hora era bem visível a coluna de fumo do incêndio de Sintra a partir da ponte 25 Abril.


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## vitamos (4 Ago 2019 às 17:57)

dvieira disse:


> Parece que surgiu novamente um incendiário no concelho de Tomar. Já a anos atrás em Tomar também era incêndios em quase todos os dia. O incendiário do concelho de Sintra também continua a fazer das suas.


Fonte?


----------



## dvieira (4 Ago 2019 às 18:25)

Não tenho fonte mas penso que há 2 anos atrás era constantemente incêndios no concelho de Tomar até que um homem foi preso e os incêndios pararam. Agora parece que voltaram ao concelho. Quanto ao concelho de Sintra não resta dúvidas que existe por lá um incendíario dado a tantas ocorrências que têm  surgido.


----------



## vitamos (4 Ago 2019 às 18:36)

dvieira disse:


> Não tenho fonte mas penso que há 2 anos atrás era constantemente incêndios no concelho de Tomar até que um homem foi preso e os incêndios pararam. Agora parece que voltaram ao concelho. Quanto ao concelho de Sintra não resta dúvidas que existe por lá um incendíario dado a tantas ocorrências que têm  surgido.


Portanto um palpite. Penso que é importante que este tópico seja de seguimento e divulgação de causas quando apuradas, e não um tópico de palpites não fundamentados por factos.


----------



## huguh (4 Ago 2019 às 19:19)

2 incêndios em Alfândega da Fé, um com 101 bombeiros e 6 meios aéreos e outro com 41 e 2meios aéreos


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Ago 2019 às 21:15)

*TOMAR – Houve mais um fogo nesta tarde. Bombeiros em Caramouchel. Suspeitas de mão-criminosa*

https://radiohertz.pt/tomar-houve-m...oCePSiVfhRkA6Jq7MSBSl1ub8lmw5KI3Xq4I9RraJyDMI

Já no incendio de ontem, também saiu uma notícia, em que os bombeiros suspeitavam de ter sido fogo posto, se eles o dizem, secalhar é porque devem de ter algumas provas, para mostrar á PJ, resta aguardar pelo desenvlvimento do assunto, para não estar a aqui a divagar, sem algo mais palpável.


----------



## srr (5 Ago 2019 às 15:34)

E começa o "fado" ;

Já um incêndio significativo em Mação ;


----------



## criz0r (5 Ago 2019 às 15:40)

@srr Já estou a ver o filme.. até á Ortiga é um tiro.


----------



## MSantos (5 Ago 2019 às 15:53)

criz0r disse:


> @srr Já estou a ver o filme.. até á Ortiga é um tiro.



Já está em resolução, não há ainda combustível suficiente para grandes fogos, aquela zona ardeu toda em 2017. E o que não tinha ardido ficou agora este ano.


----------



## criz0r (5 Ago 2019 às 16:02)

MSantos disse:


> Já está em resolução, não há ainda combustível suficiente para grandes fogos, aquela zona ardeu toda em 2017. E o que não tinha ardido ficou agora este ano.



A zona em questão, tem uma faixa ainda significativa de combustivel a Sul de Ribeira D'eiras que não ardeu. O mato então nem se fala junto da nacional que passa nesses locais. Estive lá o mês passado.


----------



## Cesar (5 Ago 2019 às 16:04)

No concelho de Fornos de Algodres tem sido quase todos os dias incêndios, ainda ontem começou mais um mas os bombeiros conseguiram controlar, vamos ver se não vamos ter ainda algum grande incendio como o ano passado, pois provalvelmente querem queimar uma grande mancha de Pinhal que existe naquele concelho.


----------



## jkmc (5 Ago 2019 às 16:15)

Passei a ultima semana de julho em Portugal (perto de braga) e pela primeira vez em muitos anos nao senti fumo de incendios. Que bom !
Mais sé bem que em sorte. Andei de carro e do aeroporto sa carneiro até a fronteira sa galiza, é eucaliptos (e tambem acacias) em todo o lado. Parece uma planta invasiva !
Enfim...

Este ano, tenho a sensaçao que a cada incendio, tem logo um ataque inicial muito forte com meios aeros (na frança tambem prefiram esta estrategia) em vez de ir progressivamente. E parece que os resultados sao melhores que há 2 ou 3 anos atraz. 
O que pensam ?


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Ago 2019 às 16:51)

Incêndio no Cercal do Alentejo já é ocorrência importante!











É de facto notório esse reforço maior a nível de meios aéreos no ataque inicial @jkmc , onde antes tínhamos 7/8 MA´s alocados num grande incêndio , este ano já chegamos a ter 11 num incêndio nascente, como foi por exemplo o incêndio em Oleiros no passado Sábado, contudo isso também se deve à disponibilidade dos mesmos , por felizmente não existir mais incêndios activos, as condições meteo também tem ajudado bastante! Contudo o ataque ampliado ,contínua a ser para mim o nosso tendão de aquiles , e continuamos a cometer os mesmos erros do passado, não aproveitando de forma mais eficaz as janelas de oportunidade que existem nos grandes incêndios! Mas penso que até ao momento o resultado é positivo, atendendo o nosso historial em área queimada, contudo como o @MSantos escreveu à uns dias, ainda a tempo de descambar caso as condições meteo se alterem de forma significativa, o que a partir de dia 13/14 poderá acontecer!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (5 Ago 2019 às 17:05)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Incêndio no Cercal do Alentejo já é ocorrência importante!



Passará para fase de resolução muito em breve, a menos que surjam reacendimentos.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Ago 2019 às 17:14)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Passará para fase de resolução muito em breve, a menos que surjam reacendimentos.


Dito e feito.  Em resolução.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Ago 2019 às 17:14)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Passará para fase de resolução muito em breve, a menos que surjam reacendimentos.



Obrigado pela boa notícia @Duarte Sousa


----------



## Jorge_scp (5 Ago 2019 às 18:20)

Ouvi sirenes dos bombeiros, fui ver e está algum fumo para os lados da Arrábida. Pelos vistos um IF na zona de Azeitão já com 2 meios aéreos envolvidos. Alguma notícia, Ricardo?


----------



## dASk (5 Ago 2019 às 18:24)

Estou na praia de galapinhos e a coluna de fumo já chegou às praias. Muita gente preocupada porque dá a sensação de estar muito perto.  Mas aparentemente ja esteve pior..!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Ago 2019 às 18:53)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Ouvi sirenes dos bombeiros, fui ver e está algum fumo para os lados da Arrábida. Pelos vistos um IF na zona de Azeitão já com 2 meios aéreos envolvidos. Alguma notícia, Ricardo?


Em resolução dentro de pouco tempo, e felizmente muito longe da Arrábida  

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Jorge_scp (5 Ago 2019 às 19:03)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Em resolução dentro de pouco tempo, e felizmente muito longe da Arrábida
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Menos mal!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Ago 2019 às 19:17)

Jorge_scp disse:


> Menos mal!


Sim, este ano temos a sorte de ter dois MA,s estacionados muito perto, um no Montijo e outro que  já tínhamos nos outros anos em Grândola, o que torna o ataque inicial muito mais forte, e faz muito sentido devido a mancha florestal que temos aqui em redor! O incêndio foi na zona das Casas de Azeitão, deixo uns registos que eu fiz! 





Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (5 Ago 2019 às 19:47)

jkmc disse:


> Passei a ultima semana de julho em Portugal (perto de braga) e pela primeira vez em muitos anos nao senti fumo de incendios. Que bom !
> Mais sé bem que em sorte. Andei de carro e do aeroporto sa carneiro até a fronteira sa galiza, é eucaliptos (e tambem acacias) em todo o lado. Parece uma planta invasiva !
> Enfim...
> 
> ...



Os portugueses gostam muito de criticar, mas de facto houve vários incêndios grandes em 2018 e agora em 2019. Quantas mortes houve?! 0!!! 
Até a própria IP já começou um grande investimento na limpeza das bermas.  E desde 2017 que não ouvi falar em Kamovs e Canadaires parados e avariados... 

Infelizmente, a Galiza e a vizinha Astúrias também são regiões bastante afetadas pelos incêndios, devido à grande quantidade de eucaliptos e ao enorme desordenamento do território, típico do Norte e Centro também.


----------



## AJB (5 Ago 2019 às 22:43)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Os portugueses gostam muito de criticar, mas de facto houve vários incêndios grandes em 2018 e agora em 2019. Quantas mortes houve?! 0!!!
> Até a própria IP já começou um grande investimento na limpeza das bermas.  E desde 2017 que não ouvi falar em Kamovs e Canadaires parados e avariados...
> 
> Infelizmente, a Galiza e a vizinha Astúrias também são regiões bastante afetadas pelos incêndios, devido à grande quantidade de eucaliptos e ao enorme desordenamento do território, típico do Norte e Centro também.


O futuro dir te a que estas errado...so nao sei se em 2020, 2021...ou ...


----------



## ruijacome (5 Ago 2019 às 22:54)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Os portugueses gostam muito de criticar, mas de facto houve vários incêndios grandes em 2018 e agora em 2019. Quantas mortes houve?! 0!!!
> Até a própria IP já começou um grande investimento na limpeza das bermas.  E desde 2017 que não ouvi falar em Kamovs e Canadaires parados e avariados...
> 
> Infelizmente, a Galiza e a vizinha Astúrias também são regiões bastante afetadas pelos incêndios, devido à grande quantidade de eucaliptos e ao enorme desordenamento do território, típico do Norte e Centro também.



Temos tido avarias dos meios aéreos pesados, como sempre houve e são resolvidos durante a noite, após o fecho dos Centros de Meios Aereos, como eram com os "nossos Kamovs". É o normal quando os meios tem uma utilização tão musculada como tem tido... Os meios de comunicação social é que andam mais ocupados com golas e afins


----------



## criz0r (6 Ago 2019 às 12:21)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Os portugueses gostam muito de criticar



Acrescenta-lhe o facto de neste País, tudo servir para Politiquice e bodes espiatórios nomeadamente em anos de eleições legislativas.

Isto, é a vergonha do nosso País:

Vista a partir de Tomar, com horizonte de Vila de Rei e Ferreira do Zêzere. Devem ter cerca de 5 meses:
















Desengane-se quem pensa que esta "chachada" vai acabar. Estes autarcas têm ainda muito por explicar ao País, principalmente aqueles que têm provocado a desertificação do Interior nos ultimos 30 anos e aproveitam os Incêndios Florestais, para vociferar a sua demagogia política em vez de realmente se preocuparem com os seus municípios e os seus municípes.


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Ago 2019 às 14:56)

Ocorrência na Pampilhosa da Serra já com 12 meios aéreos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Ago 2019 às 15:16)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ocorrência na Pampilhosa da Serra já com 12 meios aéreos.



212 Op em pouco mais de 40 minutos , zona lindíssima, a praia fluvial de Janeiro de Baixo, e a aldeia de Malhada do Rei são assim qualquer coisa! Basicamente foi o que restou intacto do concelho da Pampilhosa nos incêndios de 2017! Esperemos que seja dominado rapidamente.

Foto tirada do grupo ocorrências em Coimbra!






Se fosse só ai @criz0r estávamos nós bem, o ano passado fiz mais de 1000km,h pela beira-baixa, e onde ardeu em 2017 é uma autêntica praga a crescer de forma desgovernada , e onde existia um, estão a crescer dois e três .


----------



## MSantos (6 Ago 2019 às 15:48)

Já com 264 Operacionais, 65 viaturas e 12 meios aéreos em Dornelas Do Zêzere.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Ago 2019 às 16:43)

MSantos disse:


> Já com 264 Operacionais, 65 viaturas e 12 meios aéreos em Dornelas Do Zêzere.



Continua a aumentar, já 335 operacionais, 92 veículos e 10 meios aéreos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Ago 2019 às 16:43)

Pampilhosa da Serra já com *376 Op*, segundo relatos online , e a Sic notícias o incêndio já galgou o Zêzere , e já está no distrito de Castelo Branco, concelho do Fundão.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Ago 2019 às 18:04)

Pampilhosa da Serra praticamente em resolução 

Fonte: 2° Comandante operacional de Castelo Branco ao telefone na RTP3

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Ago 2019 às 18:07)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Fonte: 2° Comandante operacional de Castelo Branco ao telefone na RTP3


Foi o Comandante do Agrupamento Distrital Centro Sul, que é também o CODIS de Portalegre


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Ago 2019 às 18:33)

SpiderVV disse:


> Foi o Comandante do Agrupamento Distrital Centro Sul, que é também o CODIS de Portalegre


Obrigado pela correção, isto de ter crianças em casa a fazer barulho dá nisto!
Incêndio oficialmente em resolução 


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJB (6 Ago 2019 às 19:16)

SpiderVV disse:


> Foi o Comandante do Agrupamento Distrital Centro Sul, que é também o CODIS de Portalegre


Ja foi codis de Portalegre, antes de assumir o atual cargo de cadis, mas ja nao é codis


----------



## Aristocrata (6 Ago 2019 às 22:30)

ruijacome disse:


> ...Os meios de comunicação social é que andam mais ocupados com golas e afins


Se o problema maior fossem as golas, isso serve para encobrir os negócios mais ruinosos deste governo este ano.

A Mota Engil, disseram-me, comprou 8 caterpillars de rasto(s), 24 h disponíveis entre máquinas e operadores.
A protecção civil sinalizou locais estratégicos mas as máquinas ainda não saíram desses locais até ao momento (que saiba).
O *contrato é de milhões,* mas não foram usadas quando porventura poderiam ter sido utilizadas antes de Março para abrir corta-incêndios.
Vão ser utilizadas agora durante os incêndios?
Não parece fazer sentido nenhum...
Repito: o negócio é de milhões. E os trabalhadores estão de prevenção desde o dia 1 de maio.
Não convém utilizar as máquinas sob pena de depois não puderem fazer a sua utilização em obras públicas.
Será que irão ser utilizadas na construção do TGV de Marrocos após o fim da época de incêndios? Fica a dúvida.


----------



## ruijacome (7 Ago 2019 às 00:30)

SpiderVV disse:


> Foi o Comandante do Agrupamento Distrital Centro Sul, que é também o CODIS de Portalegre



Não não é.. o CADIS Centrl Sul é uma pessoa, o CODIS de Portalegre é outro


----------



## ruijacome (7 Ago 2019 às 00:32)

SpiderVV disse:


> Foi o Comandante do Agrupamento Distrital Centro Sul, que é também o CODIS de Portalegre



Não não é.. o CADIS Centro Sul é uma pessoa, o CODIS de Portalegre é outro 


Aristocrata disse:


> Se o problema maior fossem as golas, isso serve para encobrir os negócios mais ruinosos deste governo este ano.
> 
> A Mota Engil, disseram-me, comprou 8 caterpillars de rasto(s), 24 h disponíveis entre máquinas e operadores.
> A protecção civil sinalizou locais estratégicos mas as máquinas ainda não saíram desses locais até ao momento (que saiba).
> ...



Não saíram? Ainda hoje saiu uma delas, e tem saído para quase todos os incêndios mais significativos .. Até aparecem na televisão ...

De qualquer forma as maquinas de rasto pré-posicionadas do DECIR sao do ICNF, a quem é que ele as alugou não sei...

E por acaso, nos incendios ate tem havido maquinas de rasto dos municipios, e as do DECIR especificamente só são accionadas se não houver maquinas dos municipios no TO, ou o TO tenha uma envergadura que assim o justifique.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Ago 2019 às 00:40)

ruijacome disse:


> Não não é.. o CADIS Centro Sul é uma pessoa, o CODIS de Portalegre é outro


Sim, já me foi esclarecida a questão, pensava que ainda era a mesma pessoa


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Ago 2019 às 01:31)

criz0r disse:


> Acrescenta-lhe o facto de neste País, tudo servir para Politiquice e bodes espiatórios nomeadamente em anos de eleições legislativas.
> 
> Isto, é a vergonha do nosso País:
> 
> ...


Achas mesmo que esses terrenos são dos da câmara? Aposto que não...
O Norte e Centro são incrivelmente desordenados por várias razões: 

A maior parte dos terrenos são privados e geridos por empresas familiares que não sabem gerir o terreno;
Muitos desses terrenos nem sequer estão identificados. Se o Governo ou as Câmaras Municipais decidisse impor a ordem nesta "evasão fiscal", perderiam as eleições, tal a quantidade de proprietários existentes; 
Muitos dos pequenos proprietários nem sequer estão a viver na zona, mas sim no Porto, em Lisboa ou até mesmo no estrangeiro, logo não gerem o terreno; 
Sendo privados, querem o máximo de lucro possível, logo é tudo para plantações de eucalipto. E como muitos terrenos não estão registados, os proprietários fazem praticamente o que querem. 
Agora pergunto-vos uma coisa: qual é a floresta estatal com um predomínio de eucalipto? Não há nenhuma floresta do Estado com predomínio de eucaliptos, e predomínio de pinheiros só mesmo em pinhais como a Mata dos Medos ou o Pinhal de Leiria. Houve um incêndio no Pinhal de Leiria, mas foi um em muitos anos e talvez o primeiro de grandes dimensões numa floresta do Estado, e andam agora a tratar do pinhal, processo que demora tempo mas está a ser feito. Já os proprietários privados fazem 0!!! 

Por que razão é que no Alentejo e Serra do Caldeirão nunca ocorrem incêndios de grandes dimensões? Primeiro, porque são grandes proprietários, vivem na zona, têm organização, limpam os terrenos...  Ocorreu um em Tavira e outro em Castro Marim, mas isso já foi há 10 anos. E nos últimos anos ocorreram 0 incêndios de grandes dimensões. 
_________________
A desertificação também tem a ver com o terreno. Qual é a empresa que quer investir numa localidade no meio da serra, tipo Janeiro de Baixo? 
Se não fosse o turismo e as praias fluviais, seria bem pior. 
Já certos concelhos do Alentejo tiveram um enormíssimo acréscimo populacional. Ponte de Sor, por exemplo, tinha 35.200 habitantes em 2018 (dados provisórios), quando em 2011 tinha pouco mais de 10.000. E outros concelhos também cresceram bem nos últimos anos: Idanha-a-Nova, Elvas, Reguengos de Monsaraz, Mourão, Mora, Évora, entre outros, isto de acordo com o mesmo estudo. E esses concelhos têm um grande potencial empresarial, bem maior que Janeiro de Baixo.


----------



## criz0r (7 Ago 2019 às 11:46)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Achas mesmo que esses terrenos são dos da câmara? Aposto que não...



Sobre este tema em específico prefiro abordar em privado.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Ago 2019 às 11:49)

ruijacome disse:


> ... e as do DECIR especificamente só são accionadas se não houver maquinas dos municipios no TO, ou o TO tenha uma envergadura que assim o justifique.



Negócio de milhões com as máquinas paradas...típico!
Não configura um péssimo negócio isto? Óbvio que sim, apenas mais um dos negócios ruinosos a que nos vamos (mal) acostumando.


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Ago 2019 às 13:30)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Achas mesmo que esses terrenos são dos da câmara? Aposto que não...
> O Norte e Centro são incrivelmente desordenados por várias razões:
> 
> A maior parte dos terrenos são privados e geridos por empresas familiares que não sabem gerir o terreno;
> ...



A Serra do Caldeirão, teve 2 grandes incêndios, um em 2004 e outro em 2012, logo não foi há 10 anos e arderam mais de 24000 ha e não existe grandes incêndios. 

*Já ardeu mais de 85% da área florestal do Algarve desde 2003*

https://www.sulinformacao.pt/2012/07/ja-ardeu-mais-de-85-da-area-florestal-do-algarve-desde-2003/

Em Julho de 2012, saiu esta notícia.

Portanto, diria que desde 2003 ardeu praticamente toda a área florestal do Algarve.

Na área que ardeu em 2012, continuam as árvores ardidas e não é preciso ir muito longe, basta fazer a estrada que liga Tavira a São Brás que se vê as árvores ardidas junto à estrada, plantações novas pouco se vê. Enquanto, no Centro e norte do país, o Eucalipto é rei, arde e volta a crescer, na Serra do Caldeirão, como o que reina é o sobreiro, a paisagem continua a ser desoladora e não existe assim tanto para arder só em zonas que nunca arderam.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (7 Ago 2019 às 13:34)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A Serra do Caldeirão, teve 2 grandes incêndios, um em 2004 e outro em 2012, logo não foi há 10 anos e arderam mais de 24000 ha e não existe grandes incêndios.
> 
> *Já ardeu mais de 85% da área florestal do Algarve desde 2003*
> 
> ...


De facto já ocorreram incêndios de grandes dimensões na Serra do Caldeirão, mas nunca com a frequência anual do Norte e Centro. Quantos anos já lá vão desde esse incêndio em Tavira? 

Mesmo em 2017, ano com bastante potencial, houve 0 incêndios de grandes dimensões a sul do Tejo.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (7 Ago 2019 às 14:47)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Já certos concelhos do Alentejo tiveram um enormíssimo acréscimo populacional. Ponte de Sor, por exemplo, tinha 35.200 habitantes em 2018 (dados provisórios), quando em 2011 tinha pouco mais de 10.000. E outros concelhos também cresceram bem nos últimos anos: Idanha-a-Nova, Elvas, Reguengos de Monsaraz, Mourão, Mora, Évora, entre outros, isto de acordo com o mesmo estudo. E esses concelhos têm um grande potencial empresarial, bem maior que Janeiro de Baixo.



Aonde é que foste buscar os *35200* habitantes de Ponte de Sor?

Eu não acredito.

Segundo os dados mais recentes e oficiais (INE), os únicos concelhos do Alentejo que cresceram bem foram Évora e Campo Maior, este último devido à boa aproximação de Badajoz. Houve outros concelhos que cresceram ou decresceram ligeiramente, com riscos presentes para a desertificação da população.

*É preciso ter em conta que, apesar de surgir algum investimento de novos empresários, há outras pessoas que, com a idade, vão falecendo, que infelizmente não são poucas.*


----------



## ruijacome (7 Ago 2019 às 18:30)

Aristocrata disse:


> Negócio de milhões com as máquinas paradas...típico!
> Não configura um péssimo negócio isto? Óbvio que sim, apenas mais um dos negócios ruinosos a que nos vamos (mal) acostumando.




Se num incendio forem mobilizadas 6 ou 7 MR, como ja foram e forem essenciais para o fim desse incendio, para mim ja justificaram todo o investimento, mesmo que só façam 1 incendio o ano todo!

Já agora não sao assim tantas MR.. São umas 3 ou 4 só do ICNF, com a gestão, entregues à Força Especial de Protecção Civil.


----------



## Aristocrata (7 Ago 2019 às 23:00)

Pelo que me contaram, são 8 as máquinas que foram acordadas com a protecção civil à Mota Engil.
Será que estas máquinas apenas e só deverão ser usadas em contexto de ataque a incêndios? Suponho que não, só num país que não previne é que se pensa assim.


----------



## AJB (8 Ago 2019 às 01:48)

ruijacome disse:


> Se num incendio forem mobilizadas 6 ou 7 MR, como ja foram e forem essenciais para o fim desse incendio, para mim ja justificaram todo o investimento, mesmo que só façam 1 incendio o ano todo!
> 
> Já agora não sao assim tantas MR.. São umas 3 ou 4 só do ICNF, com a gestão, entregues à Força Especial de Protecção Civil.


Sao 3 mr da barriga de aluguer


----------



## trovoadas (11 Ago 2019 às 01:52)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A Serra do Caldeirão, teve 2 grandes incêndios, um em 2004 e outro em 2012, logo não foi há 10 anos e arderam mais de 24000 ha e não existe grandes incêndios.
> 
> *Já ardeu mais de 85% da área florestal do Algarve desde 2003*
> 
> ...



O tema sobreiro é complexo. Atualmente não precisam haver incêndios para eles "arderem" na mesma. Mesmo em zonas mais húmidas e com boas manchas de sobreiro eles  morrem num espaço de um ano de tal forma que se abrem brechas/clareiras no montado onde antes nem entrava o sol. Antes do grande incêndio de 2003 a maior parte das zonas afectadas já não eram nada e em nada ficaram. As melhores zonas deviam de recuperar facilmente mas os anos de fraca pluviosidade, altas temperaturas e doenças fazem o resto.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Ago 2019 às 18:27)

Incêndio em redor do Castelo de Sesimbra! Não sei em que ponto se encontra  a ocorrência neste momento , dado que estou em Azeitão , mas perdeu. se mais um local bem bonito!  É muito triste!

Neste momento no TO: 82 Op , 24 Veículos, e 1 MA,s.










Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Ago 2019 às 19:23)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Incêndio em redor do Castelo de Sesimbra! Não sei em que ponto encontra se a ocorrência neste momento estou em Azeitão , mas perdeu. se mais um local bem bonito!  É muito triste!
> 
> Neste momento no TO: 82 Op , 24 Veículo e 1 MA,s
> 
> ...



Vi esta mesma situação em directo a ser trasnsmitida na CMTV, e é de facto muito desolador, ver toda aquela zona verde transformada em cinzas, o fogo, acabou por passar uma estrada rurar, de onde estavam os carros de combate, deixando essa área mais agrícola, e depois já a situação se descontrolou.
Ainda continua em curso.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Ago 2019 às 19:36)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Vi esta mesma situação em directo a ser trasnsmitida na CMTV, e é de facto muito desolador, ver toda aquela zona verde transformada em cinzas, o fogo, acabou por passar uma estrada rurar, de onde estavam os carros de combate, deixando essa área mais agrícola, e depois já a situação se descontrolou.
> Ainda continua em curso.


Falei agora com um amigo meu, tudo tranquilo, foi mais o susto que outra coisa, dado que ardeu apenas mato , e um pinheiro ou outro! O incêndio lavrou com pouca intensidade, e de forma rasteira! Talvez ainda alguma humidade da precipitação de sexta-feira tenha ajudado 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Ago 2019 às 10:35)

Incêndio em Gavião já com 50 operacionais no despacho de 1º alerta. É uma zona muito sensível com difíceis acessos. O que vale é que está agradável, mas ventoso.

Edit: Ainda chegou a ter mais de 60 operacionais e 2 meios aéreos mas ficou resolvido.


----------



## MSantos (12 Ago 2019 às 11:54)

As condições para os fogos voltam a tornar-se mais perigosas nos próximos dias, estará mais quente o que leva a redução da humidade presente na vegetação, o vento também vai marcar presença. No entanto as condições para grandes fogos não serão extremas e serão até praticamente nulas no NW do país em virtude das chuvas generosas da semana passada.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Ago 2019 às 12:23)

MSantos disse:


> As condições para os fogos voltam a tornar-se mais perigosas nos próximos dias, estará mais quente o que leva a redução da humidade presente na vegetação, o vento também vai marcar presença. No entanto as condições para grandes fogos não serão extremas e serão até praticamente nulas no NW do país em virtude das chuvas generosas da semana passada.



Verdade, três trinta bem vincados em alguns locais , durante os próximos 3 a 4 dias, aparentemente a recuperação nocturna será boa!


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Ago 2019 às 13:51)

Incendio, em Almada, Vale Mourelo, junto ao Almada Fórum, e á estação do Pragal, estão no cambate 53 operacionais, 15 veiculos e 1 MA.
Acabou de mostrar agora em directo na CMTV.


----------



## criz0r (13 Ago 2019 às 14:03)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Incendio, em Almada, Vale Mourelo, junto ao Almada Fórum, e á estação do Pragal, estão no cambate 53 operacionais, 15 veiculos e 1 MA.
> Acabou de mostrar agora em directo na CMTV.



Heli a abastecer no lago do Parque da Paz. É mesmo por trás do Almada Fórum, zona complicada com imenso mato e canaviais.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (13 Ago 2019 às 16:21)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Incendio, em Almada, Vale Mourelo, junto ao Almada Fórum, e á estação do Pragal, estão no cambate 53 operacionais, 15 veiculos e 1 MA.
> Acabou de mostrar agora em directo na CMTV.


Certo... Queimadas para o cultivo, de certeza.  Será que os das quintas não percebem que estamos no Verão e em seca severa?!


----------



## MSantos (13 Ago 2019 às 17:23)

Até ao momento temos:

26290 ha - ÁREA ARDIDA EM ESPAÇOS RURAIS

7043 - NÚMERO DE OCORRÊNCIAS

Os números ainda continuam positivamente abaixo da média, mas não há razão para grandes festejos já que bastam poucos dias para a situação se inverter completamente.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Ago 2019 às 18:20)

3 ocorrências com alguns operacionais em Castelo Branco, uma delas já tinha sido dominada mas parece que reativou.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Ago 2019 às 18:26)

SpiderVV disse:


> 3 ocorrências com alguns operacionais em Castelo Branco, uma delas já tinha sido dominada mas parece que reativou.


Sim, o IF em Barco , concelho da Covilhã foi uma reativação, mas cenário pode.se complicar com tantas ocorrências ao mesmo tempo e umas a captar meios a outras consoante as necessidades !







Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Ago 2019 às 20:51)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Sim, o IF em Barco , concelho da Covilhã foi uma reativação, mas cenário pode.se complicar com tantas ocorrências ao mesmo tempo e umas a captar meios a outras consoante as necessidades !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ambas as ocorrencias, do distrito de Castelo Branco, que mobilizam actualmente, mais de 200 operacionais, está já em fase de resolução.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Ago 2019 às 23:15)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Ambas as ocorrencias, do distrito de Castelo Branco, que mobilizam actualmente, mais de 200 operacionais, está já em fase de resolução.


Ainda bem Pedro Próximos dias poderão ser complicados 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Ago 2019 às 16:16)

Incendio em Sertã, e em menos de 1 hora de actividade, conta já com 116 operacionais, 29 veiculos e 5 MA.
Em Mirandela, também uma outra ocorrencia, com 3 MA.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Ago 2019 às 17:57)

Incêndio em povoamento florestal na zona do Gavião com 108 operacionais e 3 meios aéreos no primeiro despacho .

Edit: Em resolução, vá lá.


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Ago 2019 às 19:05)

Incendio em Viseu, S.João de Tarouca, mobiliza já 112 operacionais, 33 veiculos e 6 MA.


----------



## dvieira (15 Ago 2019 às 23:34)

IF em Tomar com 152 operacionais, 45 veículos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Ago 2019 às 00:52)

dvieira disse:


> IF em Tomar com 152 operacionais, 45 veículos.


Já é ocorrência importante POSIT: Duas frentes activas! Já vi dois veículos dos bombeiros  municipais da Lousã a passar em marcha de urgência, 1 VFCI, e 1 VLCI,
provavelmente iriam para este TO.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Ago 2019 às 00:53)

Cada vez que vem uma rajada de vento de oeste por aqui, cheira um pouco a queimado. Não deve estar famoso, parece ser local de difíceis acessos.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (16 Ago 2019 às 01:05)

SpiderVV disse:


> Cada vez que vem uma rajada de vento de oeste por aqui, cheira um pouco a queimado. Não deve estar famoso, parece ser local de difíceis acessos.


Pela Lousã (Vila) não mexe uma palha,  e por consequência temperatura a descer bem! Contudo ainda são cerca de 55km,h de  distância ! Esperemos que  seja dominado rapidamente!

Edit: Incêndio dominado 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Ago 2019 às 17:32)

2 incendios, no concelho de Pombal, mobilizam mais de 300 operacionais, e 10 MA.
Muito fumo também no horizonte, do incendio de Tomar, e de Pombal.


----------



## remember (16 Ago 2019 às 19:12)

2° Incêndio mais ou menos à mesma hora e mais ou menos no mesmo sítio hoje um pouco mais sério...










Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Ago 2019 às 19:32)

Uma das ocorrências tem duas frentes e a outra três frentes, ou seja estão cinco frentes de fogo naquela zona... Isto é, se uma delas não for considerada parte da outra ocorrência, com duas tão perto uma da outra.


----------



## remember (16 Ago 2019 às 19:48)

remember disse:


> 2° Incêndio mais ou menos à mesma hora e mais ou menos no mesmo sítio hoje um pouco mais sério...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Continua a aumentar os meios no terreno.









Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## remember (16 Ago 2019 às 21:19)

A zona onde me encontro para Leste está toda tapada, parece nevoeiro, a coisa não deve estar nada fácil.






Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Ago 2019 às 22:07)

Ambos os incêndios de Leiria dominados!


----------



## remember (16 Ago 2019 às 22:28)

Por aqui continua complicado, a última actualização conta com 221 bombeiros e 66 meios de transporte, agora já diz que tem duas frentes activas, o cheiro a queimado tem-se itensificado.

Enviado do meu Redmi 4X através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (17 Ago 2019 às 00:46)

SpiderVV disse:


> Ambos os incêndios de Leiria dominados!


Começaram muito fortes, era bem visível as colunas de fumo do alto da serra da Lousã, contudo nunca chegaram a formar pirocúmulo, o que ia fazendo acreditar que ainda estavam dentro da capacidade de extinção pelos operacional no TO, e que as melhorias meteo do final do dia iriam trazer a resolução dos mesmos ao princípio / ou durante a noite! Isto pelo menos foi o que fui observando do que via da evolução dos mesmos! Mas avaliando os modelos,  os mesmos mostram uma segunda quinzena de Agosto com um agravamento enorme no risco de incêndios mais extremos, aliado à seca que o país atravessa .

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Ago 2019 às 16:16)

Hoje, e para não variar, mais uns quantos incendios que começaram, praticamente em série, no distrito de Castelo Branco, moblizando neste momento 5 MA.


----------



## ALBIMETEO (17 Ago 2019 às 16:31)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Hoje, e para não variar, mais uns quantos incendios que começaram, praticamente em série, no distrito de Castelo Branco, moblizando neste momento 5 MA.


Pudera,o distrito esta em seca severa a seca extrema,mete tudo dô .


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Ago 2019 às 16:35)

ALBIMETEO disse:


> Pudera,o distrito esta em seca severa a seca extrema,mete tudo dô .



Pois, a seca está a afectar e muito todo o nosso território, principalmente o nosso interior, mas tudo isso só requer uma atenção redobrada, e muito cuidado no uso de maquinaria agrícola, que por vezes geram ignições.
Isto falando só na parte da negligencia, já nem vou entrar noutro campo.


----------



## Devas (17 Ago 2019 às 23:09)

Incêndio em Alijó com 180 op. 54 viaturas... ainda chegou a ter 7 meios aéreos no TO... Já é ocorrência significativa com 2 frentes ativas. Vinha do Porto para Bragança na A4 na zona da saída de Lamares por volta das 18h30 quando avistei o incêndio ainda no seu começo... só se via pouco fumo, como se fosse uma pequena fogueira e passados 2 a 3 minutos, quando passei junto à zona do incêndio, já era uma enorme coluna de fumo e via-se o incêndio a subir a encosta... no espaço de 2 a 3 minutos ganhou muita intensidade... fiquei admirado com a rapidez do incêndio e a minha esposa até pensava que era outro incêndio porque em tão pouco tempo formou-se qua se do nada uma enorme coluna de fumo. Na descida do Pópulo cruzei-me com 1 viatura de comando e 2 VFCI que iam na direção do incêndio... provavelmente dos Bombeiros de Murça e que deviam fazer parte do despacho inicial.


----------



## Devas (18 Ago 2019 às 00:25)

Encontrei agora esta notícia no Sapo 24 em que o Comandante Distrital refere o seguinte: 

"O comandante operacional distrital de Vila Real, Álvaro Ribeiro, disse à Lusa que *o incêndio iniciou-se com "uma intensidade muito grande" numa zona de "forte declive", com "acessos inexistentes"*." 

*Incêndios: Fogo mobiliza mais de 180 homens em Alijó, em zona de mato*
*https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/incendios-fogo-mobiliza-mais-de-100-homens-em-perafita-vila-real-em-zona-de-mato*

Foi isso mesmo que eu me apercebi quando passei na zona do incêndio e que descrevi no post anterior.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2019 às 01:18)

TVI24 avança incêndio 80% dominado.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Ago 2019 às 20:14)

Nuvem de fumo escura espessa e cada vez maior ali aara os lados de Vialonga, do incêndio de ontem. Será que reativou? A nuvem já toma alguma altitude e parecia me ver chamas da Vasco da Gama.


----------



## Tonton (20 Ago 2019 às 17:34)

*Venda da madeira do Pinhal de Leiria já rendeu 13,6 milhões*
*A venda de lenha do Pinhal de Leiria rendeu já 13,6 milhões de euros, segundo o Instituto da Conservação da Natureza e das Florestas (ICNF), citado pela presidente da Câmara Municipal da Marinha Grande.*

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pa...ra-do-pinhal-de-leiria-ja-rendeu-13-6-milhoes


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (20 Ago 2019 às 18:03)

Mais de 200 Op em Abrantes , em apenas 50 minutos


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Ago 2019 às 19:00)

Muito fumo já no horizonte do incendio de Abrantes, com quase 300 operacioanais, 70 veiculos e 9 MA.


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Ago 2019 às 19:59)

Abrantes dominado.


----------



## Pedro1993 (22 Ago 2019 às 20:51)

A Serra D'Aire está "amaldiçoada", ontem e hoje tem sido várias as ocorrencias a surgir em silmulataneo, em todo o redor da serra.
Acabou agora mesmo de começar mais outra, depois de outro grande foco desta manhã, o problema é que agora não pode operar o heli.

Edit:22:22: Incendio em Moitas Venda, o 2º de hoje na mesma localidade, e mobiliza já neste momento mais de 100 operacionais.


----------



## dvieira (23 Ago 2019 às 15:33)

Enorme incêndio visto de Fátima. Presumo que começou justo á igreija paroquial.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Ago 2019 às 15:40)

dvieira disse:


> Enorme incêndio visto de Fátima. Presumo que começou justo á igreija paroquial.



Cá está ele.



Spoiler: Fotos do incêndio.



Fotos do incêndio:

(_Super Mario_)





Foto desde Batalha (_David Almeida_)


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Ago 2019 às 15:56)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Cá está ele.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eu vejo daqui essa mesma coluna de fumo, já de alguma dimensão, isto tendo em conta que o incendio começou á menos de meia hora.
Eu assim que vi o fumo, disse logo, que mais uma vez está a arder a nossa serra.
Toda a Serra D'Aire tem estado ameaçada por vários focos de incendio, desde á dois atrás, já ontem foram dois na mesma localidade.
Será que não existe ninguém, capaz de vigiar a serra, de modo a precaver estas desgraças, os militares do exército, ou outras entidades, se não parece que alguém não vai descansar até que tudo vire cinzas.

Estão ao combate 129 operacionais, 25 veiculos e 7 MA.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Ago 2019 às 16:37)

Por Ourém está assim 


Edit: Entretanto o IF de Pombal desapareceu da lista de ocorrências


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Ago 2019 às 17:07)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Por Ourém está assim
> 
> 
> Edit: Entretanto o IF de Pombal desapareceu da lista de ocorrências



Fui agora á rua, e pelo menos já não vejo a coluna de fumo já bem grande, que vi á cerca de 1 hora atrás.


----------



## dvieira (23 Ago 2019 às 18:16)

O incêndio em Fátima piorou muito nos uúltimo 10 minutos. Vão crescendo enormes colunas de fumo negro


----------



## dvieira (23 Ago 2019 às 18:29)

Cheguei a ver 2 Canadair bem como helicópteros. Os meios aéreos parei dos ver e as colunas de fumo negro cresceram...


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Ago 2019 às 19:10)

dvieira disse:


> Cheguei a ver 2 Canadair bem como helicópteros. Os meios aéreos parei dos ver e as colunas de fumo negro cresceram...



Toda essa zona de serra, não deve ser muito fácil para abastecer os canadair, secalhar os pontos de água são poucos, com grandes dimensões, os heli, ainda conseguem encher em piscinas, ou nas dentro de antigas pedreiras.
Mas tu que estás aí mais por perto deves saber melhor do assunto do que eu, eu pessoalmente conheço mal toda essa zona.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (23 Ago 2019 às 19:41)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Fui agora á rua, e pelo menos já não vejo a coluna de fumo já bem grande, que vi á cerca de 1 hora atrás.


Esperemos que a noite ajude Pedro, apesar da mesma ainda não ter uma recuperação de HR muito  favorável , e ao contrário dos últimos dois dias, o vento hoje já vai marcando presença! Arrepiante esta imagem do incêndio ao princípio da tarde, a fazer lembrar aquela foto do incêndio no Pinhal de Leiria em Outubro de 2017  Entretanto vão surgindo novas ignicões no distrito de Santarém, que não favorecem nada a situação 










Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## dvieira (23 Ago 2019 às 19:51)

O Incêndio parece estar a acalmar. Foi incrível o início explosivo do incêndio. Em pouco mais de 10 minutos do início já tinha uma dimensão enorme de fumo negro. Quem visse aquela nuvem de fumo ninguém diria que tinha comecaco só á 10 minutos. Valeu a . intervenção musculada dos bombeiros


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Ago 2019 às 19:53)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Esperemos que a noite ajude Pedro, apesar da mesma ainda não ter uma recuperação de HR muito  favorável , e ao contrário dos últimos dois dias, o vento hoje já vai marcando presença! Arrepiante esta imagem do incêndio ao princípio da tarde, a fazer lembrar aquela foto do incêndio no Pinhal de Leiria em Outubro de 2017  Entretanto vão surgindo novas ignicões no distrito de Santarém, que não favorecem nada a situação
> 
> 
> 
> ...



É bem verdade, o vento também já vai soprando por aqui, se para nós alivia um pouco a sensação de calor, para quem está no combate aos incendios, em nada ajuda.
E essa outras ignições que começaram agora á pouco tempo, só vai dificultar mais, devido á dispersão de meios, eu vinha a conduzir, e vi logo o essa coluna de fumo, do inicio do incendio, e fiquei logo preocupado.
Provavelmente com a descida relativamente da temperatura, com o decorrer da noite, esperemos que o fogo comece a ceder aos meios de combate, até porque entretanto os MA, começam a regressar ás bases.
@dvieira, eu vi essa coluna de fumo, logo 10 minutos depois de ter começado a arder, e de momento até pensei que era na zona de Pedrógão, Torres Novas, dada a dimensão da coluna, pois do lado de cá da serra, o "prato do dia", tem sido várias ignições, a qualquer hora do dia e noite, e começa a ser muito estranho.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Ago 2019 às 22:09)

Ourém em resolução.


----------



## Pedro1993 (23 Ago 2019 às 22:32)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Ourém em resolução.



Isso sim, são boas notícias, se bem que o cheiro a queimado que se sente ainda paira pelo ar.
O vento acalmou, e com o descer das temperatura, o fogo decidiu ceder ao meios de combate.


----------



## Pedro1993 (24 Ago 2019 às 14:30)

Mais do mesmo, incendio neste momento em Alcanena, Malhou, conta já com mais de 100 operacionais, 23 veiculos e 1MA.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Ago 2019 às 15:26)

Incendio em Rio Maior, Arrouquelas, com 93 operacionais, 22 veiculos e 1 MA.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (26 Ago 2019 às 16:40)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Incendio em Rio Maior, Arrouquelas, com 93 operacionais, 22 veiculos e 1 MA.



Grande reforço de meios , neste momento já 203 Op, 48 Veículos , e 8 Ma´s.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Ago 2019 às 17:02)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Grande reforço de meios , neste momento já 203 Op, 48 Veículos , e 8 Ma´s.



É verdade, o reforço de meios continua, já a caminhos dos 250 Op, e hoje até um dia favorável, em comparação com os anteriores, por isso é esperar que o fogo, decida ceder ao meios no TO.


----------



## MSantos (26 Ago 2019 às 17:08)

Pedro1993 disse:


> É verdade, o reforço de meios continua, já a caminhos dos 250 Op, e hoje até um dia favorável, em comparação com os anteriores, por isso é esperar que o fogo, decida ceder ao meios no TO.



Nem é um dia muito favorável, dias convectivos tendem a criar fogos complexos, que podem estar direta ou indiretamente ligados ao desenvolvimento de trovoadas. Embora hoje esteja menos calor que no fim de semana a instabilidade atmosférica associada a trovoadas potencia os fogos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Ago 2019 às 17:23)

MSantos disse:


> Nem é um dia muito favorável, dias convectivos tendem a criar fogos complexos, que podem estar direta ou indiretamente ligados ao desenvolvimento de trovoadas. Embora hoje esteja menos calor que no fim de semana a instabilidade atmosférica associada a trovoadas potencia os fogos.



Pois favorável que é como quem diz, apenas em termos de a temperatura não estar tão elevada, porque de resto está tudo na mesma, os níves de humidade estão bem reduzidos. Por vezes, é verdade que nestes dia instáveis, ocorrem incendios muito perigosos.

Edit: incendio já em fase de resolução.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Ago 2019 às 13:14)

Incêndio na Rocha da Pena, no Algarve! Sítio lindíssimo 
55 Op , 12 Veículos e 3 Ma,s

Edit: Felizmente já em resolução 



Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Ago 2019 às 13:33)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Incêndio na Rocha da Pena, no Algarve! Sítio lindíssimo
> 55 Op , 12 Veículos e 3 Ma,s
> 
> 
> ...


A sério? Incêndios também na Rocha da Pena?? 
Algo me diz que foi algum caminhante que fez uma queimada para cozinhar (ou seja, algo ilegal), não a apagou bem e agora está a arder a zona.


----------



## Pedro1993 (28 Ago 2019 às 14:10)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A sério? Incêndios também na Rocha da Pena??
> Algo me diz que foi algum caminhante que fez uma queimada para cozinhar (ou seja, algo ilegal), não a apagou bem e agora está a arder a zona.



Já não digo nada, pois o grande incendio que lavrou á dias em Rio Maior, foi provocado, por um homem, que se lembrou de fazer uma queimada, para se livrar do lixo, ou então pode muito bem ter sido algum cigarro atirado para o chão, ou que fosse mal apagado.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (28 Ago 2019 às 15:18)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> A sério? Incêndios também na Rocha da Pena??
> Algo me diz que foi algum caminhante que fez uma queimada para cozinhar (ou seja, algo ilegal), não a apagou bem e agora está a arder a zona.



Aparentemente a ignição afinal foi noutro local segundo o site da ANEPC , e também foi dominado no espaço de 1 hora


----------



## Devas (29 Ago 2019 às 15:35)

Incêndio no Sabugal com 291 op 84 viat 10 meios aéreos

Já é ocorrência importante.
Posit: Incêndio ativo em mato e povoamento florestal
Vários grupos de reforço acionados


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (29 Ago 2019 às 15:46)

Devas disse:


> Incêndio no Sabugal com 291 op 84 viat 10 meios aéreos



Já bem visível no radar do IPMA


----------



## MSantos (29 Ago 2019 às 17:13)

A avaliar pelos meios no local a situação deve estar complicada no Sabugal. 

Para já está com 324 operacionais, 97 Viaturas e 10 Meios aéreos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Ago 2019 às 17:38)

MSantos disse:


> A avaliar pelos meios no local a situação deve estar complicada no Sabugal.
> 
> Para já está com 324 operacionais, 97 Viaturas e 10 Meios aéreos.



Mostrou agora á pouco na CMTV, a via-se uma grande coluna de fumo, por isso a situação não deve estar fácil, e outros 2 focos de incendio também no distrito da Guarda, só ajudam á dispersão de meios de combate.
Presumo que seja na área no Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela, ou estarei enganado.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (29 Ago 2019 às 17:47)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Mostrou agora á pouco na CMTV, a via-se uma grande coluna de fumo, por isso a situação não deve estar fácil, e outros 2 focos de incendio também no distrito da Guarda, só ajudam á dispersão de meios de combate.
> Presumo que seja na área no Parque Natural da Serra da Estrela, ou estarei enganado.


É bem fora da área do Parque Natural, aliás, o sítio onde começou o incêndio fica a 20,5 km do Parque:
https://drive.google.com/open?id=1qlDtk32ycm45e_aialGfVtD6_gijeXad&usp=sharing


----------



## Pedro1993 (29 Ago 2019 às 17:50)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> É bem fora da área do Parque Natural, aliás, o sítio onde começou o incêndio fica a 20,5 km do Parque:
> https://drive.google.com/open?id=1qlDtk32ycm45e_aialGfVtD6_gijeXad&usp=sharing



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento, ainda bem então que o incendio ainda está longe da zona de parque natural.
Perguntei porque tinha andado á procura da zona onde o fogo começou e não encontrei.


----------



## Snifa (30 Ago 2019 às 19:02)

Incêndio em Vimioso esta tarde, visto pela webcam do aeródromo de Mogadouro, direcção NE:






http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33


----------



## Devas (31 Ago 2019 às 00:01)

Incêndio de Santulhão, Vimioso esta tarde...


Fonte: Publicação de Luís Tomé no facebook no grupo Atalaia Vimioso






Snifa disse:


> Incêndio em Vimioso esta tarde, visto pela webcam do aeródromo de Mogadouro, direcção NE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hawk (31 Ago 2019 às 16:56)

O uso de meios aéreos para o combate de fogos rurais na Madeira tem algumas especificidades. Este é o 2o ano que o Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil conta com um helicóptero e a sua utilização tem sido considerada, de forma unânime, decisiva.

Esta tarde fez uma operação pouco habitual, com descargas à vertical em zona de mato no meio de uma área residencial, que foi gravada em vídeo no link abaixo.

https://www.dnoticias.pt/casos-do-dia/incendio-em-santo-antonio-dado-como-extinto-ID5173820#


----------



## dvieira (31 Ago 2019 às 22:01)

Neste momento destaque para um incêndio em Trancoso com mais de 100 operacionais. Os próximos dias poderão vir a ser complicados se as condições meteorológicas que estão previstas se verificarem.


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Set 2019 às 16:24)

Incendio em Sabugal, Santo Estevão, mobiliza neste momento 106 operacionais, 29 veículos e 7 MA.


----------



## dahon (1 Set 2019 às 17:54)

dvieira disse:


> Os próximos dias poderão vir a ser complicados se as condições meteorológicas que estão previstas se verificarem.



O vento forte de NE, com a redução da HR que o caracteriza, associado às temperaturas elevadas. Estão reunidos os 3 trintas. Pode ser muito complicada esta semana.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Set 2019 às 20:07)

Sabugal dominado.


----------



## ruijacome (1 Set 2019 às 22:27)

dahon disse:


> O vento forte de NE, com a redução da HR que o caracteriza, associado às temperaturas elevadas. Estão reunidos os 3 trintas. Pode ser muito complicada esta semana.




Estamos prontos!


----------



## AJB (1 Set 2019 às 23:59)

ruijacome disse:


> Estamos prontos!


Como estavamos em 2016? 2017? 2018?
Se for assim se calhar nao durmo descansado...


----------



## Gates (2 Set 2019 às 00:33)

Eu cá no verão deixei de sair para conhecer as nossas belas paisagens do interior. 
Tenho família.


----------



## bandevelugo (2 Set 2019 às 01:01)

Gates disse:


> Eu cá no verão deixei de sair para conhecer as nossas belas paisagens do interior.
> Tenho família.



Devemos ter a preocupação de cumprir os conselhos das autoridades na visita às zonas com vegetação mais densa, em dias de perigo de incêndio, os quais são mais frequentes nas regiões do interior, mas atenção que entre os piores incêndios de 15 de outubro de 2017 constam os do litoral centro e os dos arrabaldes de Braga...


----------



## MSantos (2 Set 2019 às 14:25)

dvieira disse:


> Os próximos dias poderão vir a ser complicados se as condições meteorológicas que estão previstas se verificarem.



Os primeiros 10 de Setembro podem vir a ser muito complicados. Tempo seco, vento seco de Leste e temperaturas altas...

Qualquer ignição que surja em zonas com combustível acumulado este estará disponível para arder...


----------



## Hawk (2 Set 2019 às 14:41)

Um problema adicional em relação a esses factores é que distritos historicamente complicados em matéria de IF (mas que tiveram um Verão tranquilo até ao momento) vão ter condições para a propagação de fogos: Porto, Braga, Viana e Aveiro.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Set 2019 às 15:04)

Incêndio em povoamento florestal na zona de Marvão com 80op e 4 MA.

Edit: 121op e 6 meios aéreos.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Set 2019 às 15:36)

Dominado. Ainda assim vi agora uma VFCI de outro corpo de bombeiros a ir para o TO.


----------



## dvieira (2 Set 2019 às 15:46)

Vão surgindo algumas ignições com alguma dimensão mas que têm tido um grande ataque inicial o que leva á rápida resolução. O problema será a multiplicação de essas ignições se surgirem o que irá levar á dispersão de meios que irão trazer problemas. Isto apenas o primeiro dia de pelo menos 10 dias susceptíveis de grandes incêndios.


----------



## dvieira (2 Set 2019 às 16:31)

Vejo um grande pirócumulo daqui de Fátima não sei se é de trovoada ou incêndio mas presumo ser de incêndio. Se for o incêndio da Sabacheira bem aquilo deve estar a arder com grande intensidade.


----------



## Pedro1993 (2 Set 2019 às 16:40)

dvieira disse:


> Vejo um grande pirócumulo daqui de Fátima não sei se é de trovoada ou incêndio mas presumo ser de incêndio. Se for o incêndio da Sabacheira bem aquilo deve estar a arder com grande intensidade.



Eu vejo a partir daqui esse mesmo prócumulo, o que dá a parecer que a stituação por lá não deve de estar muito fácil, estão no combate 154 op, 38 veiculos e 3 MA.
Entretanto já lavra outro incendio no Sabugal.

*TOMAR – Última hora. Incêndio ameaça na Sabacheira. Bombeiros tentam evitar que o fogo chegue a Vale Meão e já há suspeitas de mão-criminosa*

https://radiohertz.pt/tomar-ultima-...0xhpCGgfjaCwAB9AhkpoVnQEv8VZT6A3ZpuA0b66xyqYM

Pois quando as ignições começam a ser muitas na mesma localidade é sempre de estranhar, que se passa algo.


----------



## Devas (2 Set 2019 às 18:54)

Praia fluvial do Agroal evacuada pela GNR

https://radiohertz.pt/tomar-ultima-...acao-do-agroal-fogo-esta-a-ameacar-vale-meao/


----------



## Devas (2 Set 2019 às 18:59)

Principais dificuldades em Tomar são muito vento na zona e acessos complicados... pelas informações que consegui.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (2 Set 2019 às 19:36)

Devas disse:


> Principais dificuldades em Tomar são muito vento na zona e acessos complicados... pelas informações que consegui.


Por aquilo que fui observando ao longo do dia  , o início deste incêndio penso que tenha sido um pouco subestimado no seu ataque inicial, contudo não deixa de ser relevante termos a esta hora apenas um evento em ataque ampliado com as atuais condições meteo , contudo as mesmas ainda se vão agravar mais nos próximos dias, e teremos com certeza  dias bem complicados pela frente, e hoje já foi uma amostra disso mesmo 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## dvieira (2 Set 2019 às 21:03)

Já a algum tempo que acompanho o fenómeno dos incêndios. Os dias mais complicados na minha opinião ainda podem estar para surgir se houver bastantes ignições. Por vezes o dia mais complicado é quando surge uma descida de temperatura pois com a descida da temperatura está associado o aumento do vento e como está previsto daqui a 2 duas uma descida para voltar a subir esse pode ser um dos dias mais complicados. Por vezes o vento leste mais forte surge durante a noite e madrugada o que pode ser um factor em ter em conta porque não existe meios aéreos para um ataque forte inicial. Quanto ao incêndio de Tomar parece estar a ceder aos meios pois o vento deve ter acalmado esperamos que assim continue.


----------



## Devas (2 Set 2019 às 23:10)

Incêndio em Tomar

Actualização (22h54): Incêndio activo com uma frente. Estão a combate cerca de 450 operacionais. Está a ser praticamente impossível chegar a alguns dos locais onde o fogo “lavra” devido aos terrenos acidentados.

https://radiohertz.pt/tomar-ultima-...bilizaram-e-havera-combate-pela-noite-dentro/


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Set 2019 às 02:08)

Para se perceber melhor a complexidade e o agravamento que este evento de calor vai ter no índice de FWI, ficam dois mapas com essa previsão 

Hoje, dia 3 ( Terça-feira) 







Dia 7 ( Sábado)








O aumento da intensidade do vento ao longo da semana é muito significativa, sendo predominante de ENE , e com algumas rotações para NW 










Edit: Tomar/Ourém dominado


----------



## huguh (3 Set 2019 às 13:29)

por aqui cheiro a queimado durante a manhã, só agora pude verificar que é um incêndio aqui no concelho,  um pouco pra lá da barragem desde as 3 da manhã e que tem 2 meios aéreos no local e 40bombeiros.
Ainda não tínhamos tido nada este ano, já estava a estranhar


----------



## MSantos (3 Set 2019 às 16:35)

Para já temos *28884 ha* ardidos como resultado de *8340 ocorrências*, está a ser um ano com bons resultados até ao momento. No entanto os próximos 10 a 15 dias serão críticos e irão por à prova a capacidade do dispositivo. Neste momento temos várias ocorrências ativas mas nenhuma mobiliza mais de 100 operacionais. As únicas que mobilizam mais 100 operacionais encontram-se em resolução e são em Tomar e Vila Nova de Paiva.


----------



## dvieira (3 Set 2019 às 16:46)

Já temos tido algumas ocorrências mas tem sido prontamente atacadas durante o seu inicio. Penso que apesar da temperatura ser bastante elevada o vento até agora não tem sido fraco o que tem sido fraco o que é um factor positivo no combate aos incêndios. Na minha opinião a principal factor de dificuldade de combate aos incêndios é o vento aliado a muitos dias sem precipitação. Vamos esperar pelos próximos dias para perceber se o balanço é positivo neste período critico.


----------



## Hawk (3 Set 2019 às 16:48)

Com base no que tem sido apresentado aqui, a decisão já era esperada:

https://rr.sapo.pt/2019/09/03/pais/...no-centro-e-norte-de-portugal/noticia/163341/

Atenção especial a 5ª e 6ªf onde o vento moderado a forte será uma constante ao longo de todo o dia, em algumas partes do território.


----------



## srr (3 Set 2019 às 16:52)

Santarém : Distrito

Vários pontos ignição quase em simultânea, o combate inicial é que tem sido bom,

Senão estava a "TEATRO" de operações montado.


----------



## MSantos (3 Set 2019 às 17:12)

dvieira disse:


> Já temos tido algumas ocorrências mas tem sido prontamente atacadas durante o seu inicio. Penso que apesar da temperatura ser bastante elevada o vento até agora não tem sido fraco o que tem sido fraco o que é um factor positivo no combate aos incêndios. Na minha opinião a principal factor de dificuldade de combate aos incêndios é o vento aliado a muitos dias sem precipitação. Vamos esperar pelos próximos dias para perceber se o balanço é positivo neste período critico.



As noites têm sido algo frescas e húmidas o que também tem ajudado. No entanto a lestada que se avizinha vai tornar as noites muito mais secas e ventosas.


----------



## ruijacome (3 Set 2019 às 17:39)

AJB disse:


> Como estavamos em 2016? 2017? 2018?
> Se for assim se calhar nao durmo descansado...




Cumpra a sua parte como civil, que nós cumpriremos a nossa de certeza!


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Set 2019 às 18:21)

Vejo já uma densa coluna de fumo do incendio que lavra em Rio Maior, Arruda dos Pisões, conta já 205 operacionais, 52 veiculos, e 6 MA.


----------



## david 6 (3 Set 2019 às 19:38)

meu lado norte está a ficar tapado de fumo por causa do incêndio de Rio Maior


----------



## david 6 (3 Set 2019 às 19:50)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (3 Set 2019 às 21:55)

Proteção Civil decreta alerta  vermelho para 13 distritos no Norte e Centro, e resto do país alerta laranja para disposito especial combate a incêndios rurais a partir da meia-noite, e até ao final do dia 9 do corrente mês.

https://amp.expresso.pt/sociedade/2...ho-para-13-distritos-a-partir-de-quarta-feira














Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (4 Set 2019 às 09:34)

Já recebi sms da ProCiv alertando para o risco extremo de incêndio rural!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (4 Set 2019 às 11:38)

Helicóptero ligeiro de combate a incêndios cai ao descolar na Pampilhosa da Serra, quando se descolava para um incêndio em Proença-a-Nova  já dominado,felizmente o acidente apenas provou um ferido ligeiro!


----------



## AJB (4 Set 2019 às 12:31)

ruijacome disse:


> Cumpra a sua parte como civil, que nós cumpriremos a nossa de certeza!


Se nao deixassem haver tantos reacendimentos ja era muito bom...


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Set 2019 às 12:32)

Antes que a picardia sequer comece, sugiro desde já levá-la para MP's.


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Set 2019 às 14:06)

Incendio em Guarda, Fornos de Algodres, mobiliza já 115 op, 28 veiculos, e 7 MA.
Outro foco, que felizmente já está em resolução, em Torres Novas, Vale da Serra , numa zona sensível, está com 76 op, 19 veículos e 1 MA.


----------



## huguh (4 Set 2019 às 15:03)

huguh disse:


> por aqui cheiro a queimado durante a manhã, só agora pude verificar que é um incêndio aqui no concelho,  um pouco pra lá da barragem desde as 3 da manhã e que tem 2 meios aéreos no local e 40bombeiros.
> Ainda não tínhamos tido nada este ano, já estava a estranhar



reativação deste incendio que já começou na madrugada de ontem, não parece ser muito complicada. 23 bombeiros no local

estamos nas horas mais complicadas e vão-se iniciando alguns incendios
neste momento mais complicados:

Fornos de Algodres, 128 operacionais, 7 meios aéreos
Sabugal, 96op, 3MA
Pombal, 60op, 2MA


----------



## huguh (4 Set 2019 às 16:26)

afinal piorou o incêndio aqui no concelho, agora já com 67 bombeiros e 1 helicoptero. consigo ver algum fumo daqui.

Entretanto nos restantes, o de Fornos de Algodres está perto de algumas casas segundo vi agora na CMTV

Fornos de Algodres, 148 operacionais, 7 meios aéreos
Peso da Régua, 67op, 1 MA
Sabugal, 139op, 3MA
Tomar, 51op, 2MA


----------



## algarvio1980 (4 Set 2019 às 16:31)

*Crianças de 13 anos identificadas como autoras dos dois fogos no Parque Natural de Sintra-Cascais*

https://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/de...l-de-sintra-cascais?ref=HP_PrimeirosDestaques


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Set 2019 às 17:09)

algarvio1980 disse:


> *Crianças de 13 anos identificadas como autoras dos dois fogos no Parque Natural de Sintra-Cascais*
> 
> https://www.cmjornal.pt/portugal/de...l-de-sintra-cascais?ref=HP_PrimeirosDestaques



Eu até estou de "boca aberta", secalhar os pais na altura certa, nunca os ensinaram que não se brinca com o fogo, e muito menos em plena natureza, porque aí o cenário pode ser ainda pior.
Não deveriam ter mais nada com que se entreter.


----------



## huguh (4 Set 2019 às 18:21)

incendio muito forte em Alvaiázere
e por aqui já andam 2 helicópteros..

Atualização:

Peso da Régua, 73op, 2 MA
Fornos de Algodres, 139 operacionais, 1 meio aéreo
Sabugal, 129op, 2MA
Alvaiázere, 308op, 12 MA


----------



## huguh (4 Set 2019 às 18:45)

incêndio visto de casa


----------



## SpiderVV (4 Set 2019 às 21:16)

Alvaiázere dominado. Peso da Régua continua em curso e é agora ocorrência significativa, sendo que refere a reativação às 15:45.


----------



## huguh (5 Set 2019 às 00:14)

e ainda continua com 68 bombeiros. a zona pelo que conheço, também não deve ser de fácil acesso, talvez seja essa a dificuldade porque os meios têm-se mantido os mesmos

entretanto em Valença  tambem com 84 bombeiros


----------



## AJB (5 Set 2019 às 00:57)

A "onda" começou...Domingo a noite fazemos balanço do "1º Round"


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Set 2019 às 10:15)

TVI 24 em directo do incêndio de Valença (Viana do Castelo) neste momento, e que contínua a lavrar com muita intensidade, o mesmo teve início ontem por volta 21.20h e já consumiu cerca de 500 hectares , tem neste momento no TO , 168 Op, 55 Veículos e 5 Ma´s , isto num dia que se espera muito difícil , e os próximos dois não são muito melhores,  face as condições previstas de vento forte de Leste, e que já se fazem sentir em muitos locais , esperemos que corra tudo bem!


----------



## dASk (5 Set 2019 às 14:00)

Incêndio com grande coluna de fumo negro em Lisboa bem visível da margem sul. A julgar pela cor do fumo e local não me parece que seja apenas mato que esteja a arder no momento. Possivelmente vão falar brevemente disso na comunicação social. A coluna de fumo apresenta já uma dimensão bastante considerável!

Edit: É na freguesia de São Vicente e já está a dar na CMTV!


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2019 às 14:04)

Sim, é na Penha de França e a RTP já esteve lá também. Penso que a coluna de fumo seja mais por causa do combustível disponível e do quão seco está, estavam poucos operacionais no TO.


----------



## dASk (5 Set 2019 às 14:10)

Pelas imagens na CMTV estão a arder edificações não sei se apenas abandonadas ou não...


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2019 às 14:13)

Bem, realmente está muito pior do que pensava  Só mostra a quantidade de combustível disponível, em conjunto com o vento moderado a forte. Parece um armazém abandonado a arder...


----------



## camrov8 (5 Set 2019 às 14:15)

fazem logo um escândalo aquilo é mato rasteiro provavelmente cheio de lixo, eu mandava os bombeiros ficar de prontidão e deixava o mato arder


----------



## dASk (5 Set 2019 às 14:21)

Se forem ao google maps vão ver que há muito mais coisas para além de armazéns abandonados no local que está tomado pelas chamas!


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2019 às 14:48)

Águeda e Albergaria-a-Velha já são ocorrências significativas. Entretanto Lisboa está com 92 operacionais.


----------



## huguh (5 Set 2019 às 14:54)

passou agora aqui um avião ou 2, pelo menos um era. Penso que talvez fosse para o incêndio de Mondim de Basto que conta com 105 bombeiros e 4 meios aéreos.

vai ser uma tarde complicada..

Valença, 270 operacionais, 4 meios aéreos
Águeda, 97op, 4 MA
Vila Verde, 71op
Lisboa, 92op, 2 MA
Mondim de Basto , 105op, 4 MA
Sernancelhe, 122op, 2 MA
Freixo de Espada à Cinta, 85op, 1 MA


----------



## Iceberg (5 Set 2019 às 14:58)

Coluna de fumo do incêndio de Vila Verde perfeitamente visível da cidade de Braga.

Previsões até dia 15 apontam genericamente para tempo seco e quente, com algum vento à mistura.

Um setembro mais inflamável em perspetiva.

Esperemos que sem danos pessoais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Set 2019 às 15:07)

Está a dar em directo agora na CMTV, o incendio da Penha de França, em Lisboa, e a situação parece-me não estar muito favorável ao combate, tendo em conta o fumo negro que se avista.
Parece que já foi evacuado, por precaução, uma creche.

Incendio em Tomar, começou ás 14:37, e conta já com 116 op, 24 veículos e 5 MA.


----------



## AJB (5 Set 2019 às 15:11)

Provavelmente e infelizmente, estamos a assistir ao colapso do melhor DECIR de sempre ao segundo dia de lestada...sem a colaboração da sociedade nao vamos la...


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2019 às 15:23)

A CMTV ali com o drone à mesma altitude de operação do meio aéreo é que não dá com nada... Aliás, nem deveria estar ponto final.


----------



## Hawk (5 Set 2019 às 15:26)

Mais para a frente teremos que discutir o que é, e de quem é, aquele matagal com 3 metros de altura no coração de Lisboa...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Set 2019 às 15:39)

Infelizmente isto poderá ser apenas o princípio de dias muito complicados pela frente, e era tão previsível que assim pudesse acontecer , quando o nosso "escudo" acabasse por cair, e claro, falo das condições meteo favoráveis que tínhamos vindo a ter até aqui, agora com as condições atuais que temos pela frente nos próximos dias , aliadas ao índice extremo de seca que o país atravessa novamente , penso que não existe dispositivo que consiga chegar a todo lado, mas também não nos esqueçamos que nós cidadãos somos a primeira força de protecção civil .


----------



## Devas (5 Set 2019 às 15:52)

"Atenção ao incêndio que deflagrou na localidade de Pai de Aviz, na Serra/Junceira no concelho de Tomar. As chamas já atingiram uma dimensão considerável de tal forma que já há mesmo casas em perigo. Neste momento, às 15h37, estão a combate já mais de cento e cinquenta bombeiros e nove meios aéreos." Fonte: Rádio Hertz

https://radiohertz.pt/tomar-ultima-...e-aviz-ja-estao-a-combate-cinco-meios-aereos/


----------



## huguh (5 Set 2019 às 15:54)

Atualização

Valença, 309 operacionais, 4 meios aéreos
Águeda, 129op, 4 MA
Albergaria-a-Velha, 178op, 1 MA
Vila Verde, 99op, 1MA
Mondim de Basto , 106op, 3 MA
Sernancelhe, 87op, 1MA
Freixo de Espada à Cinta, 119op, 1 MA
Tomar, 165op, 9 MA


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Set 2019 às 16:44)

Situação a ficar muito complicada no distrito de Aveiro, com várias ignições em simultâneo da parte da manhã, e agora a voltar a acontecer o mesmo da parte da tarde, numa zona que a lestada ainda não desacelerou, em locais muito comuns nestas condições meteo a gerar efeito foehn, devido a ao vento que desce nomeadamente da serra do Caramulo.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2019 às 16:45)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> ainda não desacelerou


E infelizmente não vai desacelerar, ao início da noite está prevista intensificação da lestada no norte e centro...


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (5 Set 2019 às 16:51)

AJB disse:


> Provavelmente e infelizmente, estamos a assistir ao colapso do melhor DECIR de sempre ao segundo dia de lestada...sem a colaboração da sociedade nao vamos la...



Podemos dobrar o dispositivo que o resultado vai ser o mesmo, responde até um ponto, quando as condições climatéricas sofrem um agravamento, número de ocorrências sobem, combustível mais disponível, temos este resultado. 
A floresta pode estar desordenada, haver monocultura de determinadas espécies que potenciam a propagação do incêndio,  mas o mal continua a ser o homem do isqueiro.


----------



## Nuno_Gomes (5 Set 2019 às 16:52)

AJB disse:


> Provavelmente e infelizmente, estamos a assistir ao colapso do melhor DECIR de sempre ao segundo dia de lestada...sem a colaboração da sociedade nao vamos la...



Podemos dobrar o dispositivo que o resultado vai ser o mesmo, responde até um ponto, quando as condições climatéricas sofrem um agravamento, número de ocorrências sobem, combustível mais disponível, temos este resultado. 
A floresta pode estar desordenada, haver monocultura de determinadas espécies que potenciam a propagação do incêndio,  mas o mal continua a ser o homem do isqueiro.


----------



## huguh (5 Set 2019 às 16:54)

CMTV - Caiu um helicóptero de combate a incêndios em Valongo, terá embatido em cabos de alta tensão
desconhece-se estado do piloto ainda


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2019 às 16:54)

Outra vez? Parece que confirmado.

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/po...queda-de-helicoptero-em-valongo-11271882.html


----------



## huguh (5 Set 2019 às 17:00)

Atualização:

Valença, 306 operacionais, 5 meios aéreos
Águeda, 130op, 4 MA
Albergaria-a-Velha, 173op, 1 MA
Vila Verde, 102op, 1MA
Celorico de Basto, 48op
Freixo de Espada à Cinta, 131op, 1 MA
Águeda, 76op, 1 MA
Valongo, 47op, 2 MA


----------



## huguh (5 Set 2019 às 17:01)

huguh disse:


> CMTV - Caiu um helicóptero de combate a incêndios em Valongo, terá embatido em cabos de alta tensão
> desconhece-se estado do piloto ainda



um morto confirmado segundo a CMTV


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Set 2019 às 17:06)

huguh disse:


> um morto confirmado segundo a CMTV



Não encontro a ocorrência no site da ANEPC, esperamos que não se confirme  Em Pedrogão também caiu um Canadair que nunca chegou a cair, vamos aguardar


----------



## MSantos (5 Set 2019 às 17:08)

Tal como esperado temos um dia muito complicado...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Set 2019 às 17:09)

SpiderVV disse:


> E infelizmente não vai desacelerar, ao início da noite está prevista intensificação da lestada no norte e centro...



E segundo as últimas saídas dos modelos, o dia de amanhã não será muito diferente, talvez lá para Sábado da parte da tarde a coisa acalme um pouco!


----------



## Snifa (5 Set 2019 às 17:12)

Boas,

Visível coluna  fumo bastante escura e larga para os lados de Valongo neste momento, vinda precisamente da zona de Sobrado onde caiu o helicóptero, infelizmente com uma vitima confirmada:

O dia está a ser complicado, aqui no Porto o vento ainda sopra de leste a esta hora e por vezes moderado.







https://www.jn.pt/


----------



## huguh (5 Set 2019 às 17:16)

já há imagens na cmtv e é possivel ver o poste de alta tensão ao lado, provavelmente foi ali


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2019 às 17:18)

Imenso fumo no local da queda do helicóptero na CMTV. O incêndio para onde o heli ia ainda está ativo...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Set 2019 às 17:52)

Sentimentos à familia do piloto, que também era Cmdt. dos bombeiros de Cete 

https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/porto/valongo/interior/cmdt-dos-bombeiros-de-cete-morreu-na-queda-de-helicoptero-em-valongo-11272087.html


----------



## Hawk (5 Set 2019 às 17:53)

Olhando para as imagens de satélite e radar, a zona de Águeda parece a mais fustigada mas aparentemente já teve pior aspecto. A situação parece relativamente calma noutros IF (incêndios só com uma frente). Infelizmente, a notícia da morte do piloto marca o dia...


----------



## huguh (5 Set 2019 às 18:00)

vários incendios com dimensão em Águeda...

Valença, 295 operacionais, 5 meios aéreos
Águeda, 127op, 5 MA
Albergaria-a-Velha, 147op, 1 MA
Vila Verde, 99op
Freixo de Espada à Cinta, 131op, 1 MA
Águeda, 69op
Águeda, 73op, 3 MA
Valongo, 83op, 1 MA


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Set 2019 às 18:12)

Confusão com as ocorrências de Águeda e Albergaria, parece que juntaram duas numa mas depois há outras lá listadas também. De qualquer forma, Albergaria-a-Velha com duas frentes e nova ocorrência significativa em Águeda.

Linha do Vouga totalmente cortada e várias estradas cortadas:


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Set 2019 às 18:29)

Todas as ocorrências importantes em  resolução, excepto as de Águeda e Albergaria -a- Velha.


----------



## Pedro1993 (5 Set 2019 às 18:32)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Todas as ocorrências importantes em  resolução, excepto as de Águeda e Albergaria -a- Velha.



Haja boas notícias pelo menos, num dia já algo complicado em termos de ocorrrencias.
Ainda chegui a avistar a coluna de fumo do incendio de Tomar, isto por volta as 15 horas.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (5 Set 2019 às 19:01)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Haja boas notícias pelo menos, num dia já algo complicado em termos de ocorrrencias.
> Ainda chegui a avistar a coluna de fumo do incendio de Tomar, isto por volta as 15 horas.



Isto é aquilo que eu chamo de melhorias, provavelmente antes de piorar Pedro, com as condições previstas para as próximas horas , onde provavelmente estes incêndios de Águeda não estarão resolvidos até lá, as novas ocorrências que muito possivelmente poderão surgir, e claro os presumíveis, e naturais reacendimentos que possam existir


----------



## Snifa (5 Set 2019 às 19:19)

Mais uma ocorrência perto da Serra de Bornes:







Visto da webcam do aeródromo de Mogadouro há minutos:






http://www.flyweather.net/station.php?lang=pt&station_id=33


----------



## dvieira (5 Set 2019 às 22:21)

Hoje mais um dia complicado talvez o mais complicado dos últimos dias e presume-se que os proxipró dias também. Dada a severidade materiologica para a propagação de fogos pelos menos ate diad15 na minha opinião talvez se podesse activar o mecanismo europeu. No passado recente só se activou o mecanismo depois de uma tragédia acontecer.


----------



## huguh (5 Set 2019 às 22:30)

neste momento o unico maior incendio ativo é um dos de Águeda com 140 operacionais no terreno e uma frente


----------



## vitamos (6 Set 2019 às 07:10)

É impressionante a coluna de fumo visível na zona de Albergaria... A1 cortada entre Aveiro e Albergaria.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Set 2019 às 07:47)

vitamos disse:


> É impressionante a coluna de fumo visível na zona de Albergaria... A1 cortada entre Aveiro e Albergaria.



Infelizmente, e tal como se previa a noite não foi boa "conselheira" , e com o vento forte aconteceram vários reacendimentos, Águeda  e Albergaria-a-Velha já ativaram os seus Planos Municipais de Emergência e Proteção Civil, estão mais de 600 Op devidos pelas três ocorrências na zona, com vários grupos de reforço nos TO , inclusive os urbanos do Porto e Coimbra (  BCIN) Entretanto também vai ardendo a Serra do Marão, em perspectiva mais um dia muito complicado pela frente! 

Ponto de situação actual, 09.15h











Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## AJB (6 Set 2019 às 09:47)

Isto vsi durar e durar...


----------



## MSantos (6 Set 2019 às 09:51)

AJB disse:


> Isto vsi durar e durar...



O DECIR até tem conseguido responder com sucesso a quase todas as ocorrências, mas era inevitável que algumas escapassem e essas é que evoluem para incêndios complexos. 

Hoje será mais um dia que se prevê difícil...


----------



## AJB (6 Set 2019 às 10:03)

Estavamos mesmo preparados?
Porque a ANEPC nao ativa mais equipas da AGIF?
Apenas 5% das ocorrencias consomem 90% da area ardida total.
Vai arder mais em 5 dias que em 9 meses


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Set 2019 às 10:13)

Parece que tivemos reactivação das ocorrências todas de Águeda infelizmente... Fazia se prever isto com o vento forte com rajadas que se fez sentir durante a noite. A ocorrência principal menciona isto mesmo no POSIT.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Set 2019 às 10:20)

MSantos disse:


> O DECIR até tem conseguido responder com sucesso a quase todas as ocorrências, mas era inevitável que algumas escapassem e essas é que evoluem para incêndios complexos.
> 
> Hoje será mais um dia que se prevê difícil...



Sem dúvida, ontem foi um dia de trabalho árduo , a qual o dispositivo respondeu bastante bem, e é de realçar termos chegado ao final do dia de ontem com apenas um incêndio por dominar, contudo, e já não é de agora que escrevo isto aqui, acho os meios aéreos médios/pesados "curtos" ou seja, poucos  quando se tem várias ocorrências ao mesmo tempo em ataque ampliado! Olhando para o desenrolar da situação a nível nacional a esta hora, e atendendo as previsões para as próximos dias, não seria bom aprender com um passado recente, e activar já o mecanismo europeu de protecção civil (Rescue) ?!


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Set 2019 às 10:55)

Incêndio no Gavião, Portalegre já com 105 operacionais e 2 meios aéreos. O que vale é que a lestada enfraqueceu por aqui.


----------



## Hawk (6 Set 2019 às 11:19)

A diminuição do vento de leste combina com o pico máximo de temperatura e mínimos de HR, que ocorre a partir do almoço até ao final da tarde. No final do dia e pela madrugada dentro volta o vento moderado a forte. Mesmo que os "três 30´s" não estejam em fase, a qualquer hora do dia há sempre algo a alimentar o fogo. Este cenário repetir-se-á até Domingo, pelo menos. A "janela de oportunidade" é curta e ocorre na fase diurna, mesmo antes de anoitecer, quando o vento é fraco e os meios aéreos ainda operam. Não vai ser fácil fechar os da zona de Aveiro. Não haver mais ocorrências significativas novas durante o dia seria essencial.


----------



## nunessimoes (6 Set 2019 às 11:54)

AJB disse:


> Estavamos mesmo preparados?
> Porque a ANEPC nao ativa mais equipas da AGIF?
> Apenas 5% das ocorrencias consomem 90% da area ardida total.
> Vai arder mais em 5 dias que em 9 meses


Sinceramente o combate atual não se enquadra no tipo de incêndios existentes na atualidade. Não existe grande planeamento e preparação para GIF. O modelo atual de combate não sofreu grandes mudanças. Os incêndios cada vez mais exigem um planeamento e uma análise concreta da sua evolução atual e futura. Novas técnicas de combate, maioritariamente de forma indirecta são necessárias ser implementadas. Mais equipas de Análise e Uso do fogo são necessárias. 

AGIF? Podia ter um papel muito importante mas ainda está a tentar integrar-se o que por vezes não é fácil nos PCO. 



Enviado do meu Mi A2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (6 Set 2019 às 13:12)

Neste momento

Albergaria-a-Velha, 321 operacionais, 7 meios aéreos
Águeda, 131op
Lamego, 71op, 1 MA


----------



## Snifa (6 Set 2019 às 13:15)

Boas,

ambiente doentio pelo Porto, esta lestada forte está a trazer bastante fumo que forma uma bruma sobre a Cidade neste momento...

A longe, para sul, é visível a grande coluna do incêndio na zona de Aveiro, mesmo vista de longe aquilo tem mau aspeto e estende-se por dezenas de quilómetros mar adentro..


----------



## Charlie Moreira (6 Set 2019 às 13:17)

Snifa disse:


> Boas,
> 
> ambiente doentio pelo Porto, esta lestada forte está a trazer bastante fumo que forma uma bruma sobre a Cidade neste momento...
> 
> A longe, para sul, é visível a grande coluna do incêndio na zona de Aveiro, mesmo vista de longe aquilo tem mau aspeto e estende-se por dezenas de quilómetros mar adentro..


A temperatura está mais baixa que a prevista possivelmente devido a essa bruma...

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## ruijacome (6 Set 2019 às 13:34)

AJB disse:


> Estavamos mesmo preparados?
> Porque a ANEPC nao ativa mais equipas da AGIF?
> Apenas 5% das ocorrencias consomem 90% da area ardida total.
> Vai arder mais em 5 dias que em 9 meses



A AGIF antes de atuar, tem que perceber qual é a sua função real no terreno.. 

Nem eles próprios sabem qual é a sua função ...

Internamente ainda não estão organizados para no terreno terem uma função "util" .. Não vão lá acrescentar nada!

E sim o dispositivo está preparado e a atuar em conformidade!


----------



## ruijacome (6 Set 2019 às 13:37)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Sem dúvida, ontem foi um dia de trabalho árduo , a qual o dispositivo respondeu bastante bem, e é de realçar termos chegado ao final do dia de ontem com apenas um incêndio por dominar, contudo, e já não é de agora que escrevo isto aqui, acho os meios aéreos médios/pesados "curtos" ou seja, poucos  quando se tem várias ocorrências ao mesmo tempo em ataque ampliado! Olhando para o desenrolar da situação a nível nacional a esta hora, e atendendo as previsões para as próximos dias, não seria bom aprender com um passado recente, e activar já o mecanismo europeu de protecção civil (Rescue) ?!




Mais meios aereos, só vai causar confusão.. Não é conveniente haver mais do que os meios atualmente empenhados, para que a operação se consiga fazer em segurança!

Activar o rescUE por causa de 2 ou 3 incendios "mais significativos" ? Nao é preciso!

Quanto muito pedir através do acordo bilateral com o Reino de Espanha, a disponibilização de 1 parelha de Canadairs.. 

Mais que isso será exagerado!


----------



## huguh (6 Set 2019 às 15:08)

Albergaria-a-Velha, 370 operacionais, 7 meios aéreos
Águeda, 141op
Cantanhede, 116op, 3 MA


----------



## nunessimoes (6 Set 2019 às 15:14)

ruijacome disse:


> A AGIF antes de atuar, tem que perceber qual é a sua função real no terreno..
> 
> Nem eles próprios sabem qual é a sua função ...
> 
> ...


Bastou um GIF em Vila de Rei para ver que o modelo atual de combate está ultrapassado. Combater incêndios como se combatia em 1950 é um erro e isso está a vista. 

A AGIF acredito que tem um papel fundamental e a missão bem definida, falta é a inclusão de como é feita. É uma mais valia no terreno se for ativa tipo apoio diferenciado no âmbito dos IR.

Enviado do meu Mi A2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Hawk (6 Set 2019 às 16:09)

11 MA neste momento no IF Albergaria-a-Velha. Estamos a entrar na fase decisiva da janela de oportunidade para apagar o IF. A partir das 22h o vento volta a soprar moderado a forte.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Set 2019 às 16:20)

ruijacome disse:


> Mais meios aereos, só vai causar confusão.. Não é conveniente haver mais do que os meios atualmente empenhados, para que a operação se consiga fazer em segurança!
> 
> Activar o rescUE por causa de 2 ou 3 incendios "mais significativos" ? Nao é preciso!
> 
> ...



Eu apenas fiz um comentário como mero cidadão comum daquilo que observo Rui, se ia gerar muito confusão , então que se mantenha assim, não sou especialista na área , mas vou continuar a ter a mesma opinião, e ontem num dia difícil com algumas ignições isso ficou bem patente! Ontem nunca se conseguiu alocar 9 Ma´s em ataque ampliado, como por exemplo acontece neste momento em Albergaria, e existia perfeitamente tecto para operarem, em relação ao rescue , confesso que pensei que hoje o dia se fosse tornar muito mais complicado, mas felizmente não o está a ser , vamos ver se a janela de oportunidade que agora se vai abrir até cerca da meia-noite se consegue controlar mais a situação, porque a noite vai voltar a ser complicada , continuação de bom trabalho


----------



## ruijacome (6 Set 2019 às 16:56)

nunessimoes disse:


> Bastou um GIF em Vila de Rei para ver que o modelo atual de combate está ultrapassado. Combater incêndios como se combatia em 1950 é um erro e isso está a vista.
> 
> A AGIF acredito que tem um papel fundamental e a missão bem definida, falta é a inclusão de como é feita. É uma mais valia no terreno se for ativa tipo apoio diferenciado no âmbito dos IR.
> 
> Enviado do meu Mi A2 através do Tapatalk




A AGIF quer fazer exactamente o mesmo que os técnicos do ICNF já faziam anteriormente, mas não os deixavam... São duas entidades, que no final de contas, fazem as 2 (ou querem fazer) a mesma coisa! Haja dinheiro!


----------



## ruijacome (6 Set 2019 às 16:57)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Eu apenas fiz um comentário como mero cidadão comum daquilo que observo Rui, se ia gerar muito confusão , então que se mantenha assim, não sou especialista na área , mas vou continuar a ter a mesma opinião, e ontem num dia difícil com algumas ignições isso ficou bem patente! Ontem nunca se conseguiu alocar 9 Ma´s em ataque ampliado, como por exemplo acontece neste momento em Albergaria, e existia perfeitamente tecto para operarem, em relação ao rescue , confesso que pensei que hoje o dia se fosse tornar muito mais complicado, mas felizmente não o está a ser , vamos ver se a janela de oportunidade que agora se vai abrir até cerca da meia-noite se consegue controlar mais a situação, porque a noite vai voltar a ser complicada , continuação de bom trabalho




A janela de oportunidade de hoje, é até as 18h00 apenas


----------



## nunessimoes (6 Set 2019 às 16:59)

ruijacome disse:


> A AGIF quer fazer exactamente o mesmo que os técnicos do ICNF já faziam anteriormente, mas não os deixavam... São duas entidades, que no final de contas, fazem as 2 (ou querem fazer) a mesma coisa! Haja dinheiro!


Não é por acaso que para AGIF foram n técnicos do ICNF. Futuramente será integrada no ICNF juntamente com os bombeiros Sapadores Florestais 

Enviado do meu Mi A2 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (6 Set 2019 às 17:20)

ruijacome disse:


> A janela de oportunidade de hoje, é até as 18h00 apenas



Nem da para comparar a aceleração que o vento vai ter ao principio da noite, com a que vai ter durante a madrugada , e manhã de Sábado


----------



## huguh (6 Set 2019 às 17:29)

tenho andado a ouvir o barulho de meios aéreos a passar ao longe, mas não há nada ativo aqui perto.
provavelmente estão a ir para o incêndio de Cinfães. já com 4 meios aéreos no local


----------



## jkmc (6 Set 2019 às 17:29)

Eu tenho a mesma opiniao que o Ricardo... nao sou especialista mais penso que numa altura onde sabemos que o risco maximo de incendio vai durar 5, 7 ou mais dias e num periodo (setembro) onde muitos paises nao estao com risco que isso acontece, deviamos ter uma posiçao mais preventiva. 
Em pleno julho ou agosto, nao tenia a mesma ideia, porque os outros paises devem tambem tratar dos seus riscos...


----------



## huguh (6 Set 2019 às 18:01)

Incêndios mais significativos neste momento

Albergaria-a-Velha, 371 operacionais, 7 meios aéreos
Cinfães, 102op, 5 MA
Alcanena, 51op, 1 MA



huguh disse:


> tenho andado a ouvir o barulho de meios aéreos a passar ao longe, mas não há nada ativo aqui perto.
> provavelmente estão a ir para o incêndio de Cinfães. já com 4 meios aéreos no local



eu a dizer que não havia nenhum incendio aqui ativo, porque nao aparece nada no mapa..mas nas ocorrencias importantes há um em Baião. provavelmente era de lá


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Set 2019 às 18:06)

Incendio com ataque musculado, em cerca de 20 minutos, na localidade de Alcanena, conta já com 124 op, 30 veiculos, 1 MA.
Consigo já avistar esta mesma coluna de fumo.


----------



## Hawk (6 Set 2019 às 18:14)

Todas as maiores ocorrências irão entrar em resolução nos próximo minutos. Fonte: vários diretos da TV.


----------



## mecre90 (6 Set 2019 às 18:17)

De Tomar para sul vejo um enorme pirocumulo, mas não aparece nada no fogos. PT. É impossível ser o de Alcanena, pois é noutra direcção. 

Alguém sabe de algum incêndio para a chamusca ou Coruche?

Ou serao apenas nuvens?
A ser incêndio, é de dimensao assustadora


----------



## Pedro1993 (6 Set 2019 às 18:25)

mecre90 disse:


> De Tomar para sul vejo um enorme pirocumulo, mas não aparece nada no fogos. PT. É impossível ser o de Alcanena, pois é noutra direcção.
> 
> Alguém sabe de algum incêndio para a chamusca ou Coruche?
> 
> ...



Também não  te consigo ajudar muito em relação a isso, pois estou com pouca visibilidade a longa distancia. O incendio de Alcanena, vejo o fumo disperso, não chega a formar o pirócumulo.
Não consigo encontrar outra ocorrencia, como indicas.


----------



## huguh (6 Set 2019 às 19:01)

Este avião anda a fazer reconhecimento dos incêndios
Primeiro em Albergaria-a-velha, depois no de Cinfães e na serra do Marão. Agora voltou a albergaria


----------



## SpiderVV (6 Set 2019 às 19:41)

Águeda/Albergaria-a-Velha dominado. O vento de Leste vai voltar com rajadas, portanto esperemos que não haja reativações.

*ESTADO*
06-09-2019 19:37

Em Resolução


----------



## huguh (7 Set 2019 às 00:30)

Neste momento 3 incêndios com mais meios no terreno

Marco de Canaveses, 78 operacionais 
Celorico da Beira, 96
Chaves, 68


----------



## Duarte Sousa (7 Set 2019 às 01:16)

O incêndio de Marco de Canaveses está muito complicado, o número de operacionais é bastante insuficiente, incêndio este que está claramente a ser impulsionado pelo vento, com a agravante de ter surgido um novo foco a Sudoeste.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Set 2019 às 01:46)

Marco de Canaveses e Celorico da Beira já são ocorrências importantes , o primeiro com duas frentes activas e 91 Op, o segundo com uma frente e 101 Op, entretanto em Chaves também lavra desde as 23.38h, um incêndio que já conta no TO com 85 Op, a noite a revelar.se mais uma vez muito complicada, devido ao vento forte de NE, e à baixa humidade! Como costuma ser normal, com a chegada do fim de semana, as ignicões aumentam , um exemplo das ignicões das últimas horas, na zona Norte do pais 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Set 2019 às 02:48)

Reativação de Águeda - Veiga  

https://fogos.pt/fogo/2019010072961


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Set 2019 às 10:23)

Todos os incêndios que deflagraram durante a noite estão em fase de resolução, inclusive a reativação de Águeda,  Marco de Canaveses contudo um pouco confuso, dado que aparece como em curso, mas no POSIT indica dominado  Já durante esta manhã teve início um incêndio na Mealhada , que já conta com no TO com 207 Op, 55 Veículos e 11 Ma´s , segundo relatos do local, incêndio a arder com muita intensidade , alimentado por vento muito forte!


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Set 2019 às 12:12)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Set 2019 às 12:13)

Incêndio na Mealhada já é ocorrência importante! Posit: Incêndio activo (sem número de frentes) 286 Op, 76 Veículos, 10 Ma´s, vários grupos de reforço accionados! 

Foto do incêndio à cerca de 10 minutos , crédito da Filipa Guliherme.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Set 2019 às 13:55)

Incrível a coluna de fumo que vejo de Azeitão, muito provavelmente do IF de Sobral de Monte Agraço, dada a distância em que me encontro da mesma 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## dASk (7 Set 2019 às 14:00)

Também a vejo daqui Ricardo. Assustadora mesmo. Desde o incêncio no Carvalhal há uns anos que não via uma assim tão grande na nossa área!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Set 2019 às 14:10)

dASk disse:


> Também a vejo daqui Ricardo. Assustadora mesmo. Desde o incêncio no Carvalhal há uns anos que não via uma assim tão grande na nossa área!


Até fiquei na dúvida, dado que estaremos a falar em 50/60 km'l em linha reta, certo? Lembro.me perfeitamente desse incêndio no Carvalhal, que começou pela hora de almoço! Estava na praia do Portinho, e a coluna densa era medonha ! Os meios em Sobral monte Agraço já subiram bastante , com naturalidade! 105 Op , 27 Veículos e 3 Ma's.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## dASk (7 Set 2019 às 14:17)

Sim por volta dos 50/60km,  mais tu do que eu! Está cada vez mais larga mas já está a levar água. Mesmo assim cera de 1h com apenas o meio aéreo de ataque inicial penso que subvalorizaram o incêndio!

Esse incêndio do Carvalhal teve 3 dias a arder. Foi medonho mesmo! Também estava nos Coelhos no 2ºdia.. 

Edit: Já vai em 129 operacionais mas penso que não deve ficar por aqui. Concerteza deverá dobrar!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Set 2019 às 14:43)

dASk disse:


> Sim por volta dos 50/60km,  mais tu do que eu! Está cada vez mais larga mas já está a levar água. Mesmo assim cera de 1h com apenas o meio aéreo de ataque inicial penso que subvalorizaram o incêndio!
> 
> Esse incêndio do Carvalhal teve 3 dias a arder. Foi medonho mesmo! Também estava nos Coelhos no 2ºdia..
> 
> Edit: Já vai em 129 operacionais mas penso que não deve ficar por aqui. Concerteza deverá dobrar!


Por aquilo que vejo , este vai dar muito trabalho! Coluna já muito mais larga , na vertical, e parece começar a formar pirocúmulo  Com isto, lembrei.me de outro incêndio de 2006/7 , em Sintra,em que os Beriev vinham fazer scooping no Rio Sado 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## dASk (7 Set 2019 às 14:56)

Bem... Pirocúmulo a norte e cumulonimbo a sul! Tão bonito e tão triste ao mesmo tempo!!


----------



## david 6 (7 Set 2019 às 14:57)

Eu daqui so sul do ribatejo vejo grande coluna de fumo para oeste, também é desse incêndio, estou em Benavente agora, mas assim que sai da fajarda comecei logo a vê lá ao fundo


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Set 2019 às 15:12)

david 6 disse:


> Eu daqui so sul do ribatejo vejo grande coluna de fumo para oeste, também é desse incêndio, estou em Benavente agora, mas assim que sai da fajarda comecei logo a vê lá ao fundo



Também vejo essa coluna de fumo, ao longe, e não parece estar com bom aspecto.


----------



## huguh (7 Set 2019 às 15:17)

maiores incendios neste momento: 

Mealhada, 313 operacionais, 9 meios aéreos
Sobral de Monte Agraço, 155op, 3 MA
Alcobaça, 84op, 1 MA


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Set 2019 às 16:19)

Águeda/Machinhata do Vouga reativou.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Set 2019 às 16:23)

SpiderVV disse:


> Águeda/Machinhata do Vouga reativou.



Isso não são boas notícias, para um distrito que tem sido muito fustigado, por várias occorrencias importante, praticamente em simultaneo.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Set 2019 às 16:29)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Isso não são boas notícias, para um distrito que tem sido muito fustigado, por várias occorrencias importante, praticamente em simultaneo.


Pois... Não só reativou a ocorrência original como há um novo foco a norte desse.


----------



## huguh (7 Set 2019 às 16:41)

está a dar na tvi24 uma reativação em Carvoeiro, Águeda.
mas com o rio Vouga mesmo ali ao lado e 2 helis e 2 canadair está a ser bem controlado


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Set 2019 às 16:51)

Nem tudo são más notícias, Mealhada entrou em resolução! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (7 Set 2019 às 17:01)

o site da ANPC anda todo 
no mapa nem aparece o incendio de Marco de Canaveses, depois nas ocorrencias importantes está lá com o sinal vermelho de estar ativo mas quando se abre no ponto de Situação diz Incêndio dominado


----------



## Gerofil (7 Set 2019 às 17:02)

Estremoz: vários meios aerios combatem incêndio junto à saida da autoestrada para Estremoz.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Set 2019 às 17:11)

huguh disse:


> o site da ANPC anda todo
> no mapa nem aparece o incendio de Marco de Canaveses, depois nas ocorrencias importantes está lá com o sinal vermelho de estar ativo mas quando se abre no ponto de Situação diz Incêndio dominado


Sim, está com algum bug! Mealhada nas importantes por exemplo ainda aparece em curso! Entretanto Sobral monte Agraço e Alcobaça nas importantes, mas ambas sem POSIT, apenas aparece incêndios activos! A primeira com 237 Op , 70 Veículos e 3 Ma,s , a segunda com 142 Op, 40 Veículos e 1Ma.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Set 2019 às 17:26)

Novo incêndio em Proença-a-Nova já com 150 operacionais e 6 meios aéreos.


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Set 2019 às 17:27)

Estava agora a dar em directo na CMTV, no incendio de Sobral de Monte Agraço, e estava o heli, a deixar uma equipa de ataque inicial, tendo logo depois também o héli começando a fazer descargas, numa das frentes de fogo, que lavrava em mato, isto antes bem perto de entrar logo dentro de outra zona com eucaliptal denso.
Os populares estavm a reclamar, que os meios de ataque demoraram muito a chegar áquela zona, para um fogo que começou ás 12:40.
A dispersão de meios, também acaba já por ser muita, o que não ajuda em nada ao combate.


----------



## huguh (7 Set 2019 às 17:34)

Atualização:

Águeda, 90 operacionais, 3 meios aéreos
Sobral de Monte Agraço, 236op, 3 MA
Alcobaça, 142op, 1 MA
Valença, 61op, 4 MA
Estremoz, 156op, 4 MA
Águeda, 74op, 1 MA
Proença-a-Nova, 150op, 4 MA


----------



## Hawk (7 Set 2019 às 17:41)

De Matosinhos avisto agora uma grande coluna de fumo, presumo que seja do Marco de Canavezes. Piorou na última hora.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (7 Set 2019 às 19:10)

Hawk disse:


> De Matosinhos avisto agora uma grande coluna de fumo, presumo que seja do Marco de Canavezes. Piorou na última hora.


Desde as 15h que tem vindo a piorar mas não está nada no site da protecção Civil..

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (7 Set 2019 às 19:32)

Sobral de Monte Agraço, 242op, 2 MA
Alcobaça, 135op, 1 MA
Cinfães, 69op, 3 MA


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (7 Set 2019 às 20:07)

Fumo em suspensão do incêndio de Sobral monte Agraço, mais parece que vem lá chuva!










Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Joaopaulo (8 Set 2019 às 07:25)

Ontem pelas 18:30H visto de Gaia para leste:


----------



## Devas (8 Set 2019 às 08:54)

Neste momento 4 ocorrências significativas:

Cinfães - 2 frentes ativas - 71 op 25 viat 1 MA
Condeixa-a-nova - 1 frente ativa - 241 op 69 viat 2 MA
Castro Daire (Moledo) - 2 frentes ativas - 180 op 48 viat 6 MA
Castro Daire (Monteiras) - 2 frentes ativas - 122 op 37 viat

Em Cinfães há mais 2 incêndios ativos... uma reativação de um incêndio de ontem e outro incêndio que surgiu durante a madrugada.


----------



## Nickname (8 Set 2019 às 10:28)

Muito fumo para Norte, dos incêndios de Castro D'aire


----------



## huguh (8 Set 2019 às 11:52)

2 incêndios em Castro Daire com mais de 210 bombeiros cada 
a sirene dos bombeiros daqui tocou à uns minutos atrás, não sei se não seria para irem para lá tambem


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Set 2019 às 13:10)

Hoje por volta das 9h30 era este o aspeto para os lados de Castro daire/Cinfães.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (8 Set 2019 às 13:12)

huguh disse:


> 2 incêndios em Castro Daire com mais de 210 bombeiros cada
> *a sirene dos bombeiros daqui tocou à uns minutos atrás*, não sei se não seria para irem para lá tambem



Deve ser em homenagem ao piloto do helicóptero que morreu, cujo funeral foi esta manhã.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Set 2019 às 13:56)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Deve ser em homenagem ao piloto do helicóptero que morreu, cujo funeral foi esta manhã.


----------



## dASk (8 Set 2019 às 15:23)

Boa tarde a todos. Novamente fui ver a janela a norte. Já vejo imenso fumo do incêndio de Fontanelas (PNSC) e também o de Sobral de Monte Agraço dá-me ideia que teve uma forte reactivação. Pelo menos a coluna de fumo está na mesma zona de ontem. Alguém confirma o mesmo!? Anda não consta da página da ANPC.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Set 2019 às 15:59)

Arde, uma vez mais em Tomar, avisto já de momento uma coluna de fumo negro, e estão já ap combate, 129 op, 28 veículos e 7 MA.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Set 2019 às 16:35)

Sobral de Monte Agraço reativou. 96 operacionais.

Edit: Águeda/Travassô também com reativação.


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Set 2019 às 16:42)

SpiderVV disse:


> Sobral de Monte Agraço reativou. 96 operacionais.
> 
> Edit: Águeda/Travassô também com reativação.



O vento moderado que se faz sentir, muito contribui certamente para isso acontecer, vai ser uma tarde complicada no que toca a essas ocorrencias, que já ontem deram muito trabalho ao operacionais no terreno.


----------



## jonas (8 Set 2019 às 17:12)

Por aqui há fumo praticamente em todos os quadrantes. O incêndio na Trofa está com uma intensidade brutal. O de celorico também parece estar complicado.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Set 2019 às 17:16)

Para os lados de montemuro
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Set 2019 às 17:18)

Águeda/Veiga reativou... Em Curso às 17:15.


----------



## Hawk (8 Set 2019 às 17:22)

Trofa visto a 25 km de distância.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (8 Set 2019 às 17:26)

Hawk disse:


> Trofa visto a 25 km de distância.


Esse incêndio esta com péssimo aspeto!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## c0ldPT (8 Set 2019 às 17:47)

Por Celorico o incêndio está enorme visto de Fafe


----------



## Hawk (8 Set 2019 às 18:09)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Esse incêndio esta com péssimo aspeto!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk



No site da Prociv aparece como em resolução. Mas daqui continua com pésssimo aspecto... Não será o mesmo... mas no mapa de incêndios disponóvel só poderá ser aquele.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Set 2019 às 18:13)

Tudo já muito disponível para arder fruto da forte lestada dos últimos dias, e da seca extrema que vai apertando cada vez mais Mesmo com a temperatura a  baixar já amanhã, e nomeadamente terça-feira , vai ser necessário não baixar a guarda , até porque a nortada vai soprar forte, depois lá para quinta-feira 2° round  de lestada, infelizmente previsões de precipitação sem ser uma ou outra trovoada isolada , nem vê-la! Provavelmente vai arder mais neste mês de Setembro, que em todo o resto do ano até aqui  


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## jonas (8 Set 2019 às 18:22)

Hawk disse:


> No site da Prociv aparece como em resolução. Mas daqui continua com pésssimo aspecto... Não será o mesmo... mas no mapa de incêndios disponóvel só poderá ser aquele.


Confirmo. Daqui o incêndio parece continuar com péssimo aspeto.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (8 Set 2019 às 18:30)

jonas disse:


> Confirmo. Daqui o incêndio parece continuar com péssimo aspeto.


Poderá estar a arder mas sem perigo de propagação fora desse perímetro e daí aparecer em resolução, a 2° hipótese e ser algum bug no site da Prociv , nos últimos dias tem tido alguns! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (8 Set 2019 às 19:20)

2 incendios neste momento no distrito de Santarém, em Rio Maior e em Abrantes a mobilizarem mais de 200 op, e 4 MA.
Pelo distrito de Viseu a situação também será para acompanhar o evoluir da situação.


----------



## huguh (9 Set 2019 às 16:23)

ontem estive por Lamego, na procissão só iam 4 bombeiros porque o resto estavam todos nos incendios de Castro Daire, e conforme passavam recebiam palmas dos milhares de pessoas ao longo das ruas. Foi muito bonito.

entretanto agora incendio no Sabugal com 133 operacionais e 9 meios aéreos


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Set 2019 às 16:54)

Dois incêndios hoje no Parque Natural da Serra de São Mamede, onde este Verão ainda mal tinha havido... Ouvi várias sirenes há coisa de meia hora. Um foi em Marvão e agora outro na zona do Reguengo ainda em curso com 52 operacionais e 1 meio aéreo.

O vento forte é inimigo hoje, o que vale é que depois vai ficar fresco 

Edit: Dominado


----------



## MSantos (9 Set 2019 às 17:18)

Incêndio muito perto da Reserva da Faia Brava, Algodres, Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo!


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Set 2019 às 17:42)

MSantos disse:


> Incêndio muito perto da Reserva da Faia Brava, Algodres, Figueira de Castelo Rodrigo!



Esperemos que a situação se resolva antes de entrar dentro do perímetro, conheço de todo o trabalho que se faz na reserva através do facebook, é de seria uma pena se o fogo tomasse conta dessa zona.


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Set 2019 às 17:44)

Incêndio de Cinfães com reacendimento.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Set 2019 às 17:59)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Esperemos que a situação se resolva antes de entrar dentro do perímetro, conheço de todo o trabalho que se faz na reserva através do facebook, é de seria uma pena se o fogo tomasse conta dessa zona.



O vento está predominante de NNW, aparentemente terá a empurrar o incêndio para o lado oposto à Reserva 

Edit: Incêndio em resolução


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Set 2019 às 12:50)

Incêndio em Grândola já mobiliza cerca de 132 Op, 38 Veículos e 6 Ma´s, entretanto reactivação em Celorico de Basto ! Dias complicados pela frente novamente!


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Set 2019 às 13:09)

Mesmo hoje apesar das temperaturas mais baixas o risco é grande. Vento forte com rajadas, humidades baixas no interior (e a baixar no litoral), índices de risco de incêndio relativamente altos devido à seca, etc.

Em algumas zonas voltam os três trintas nos próximos dias, mas por vezes bastam dois trintas...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Set 2019 às 13:30)

SpiderVV disse:


> Mesmo hoje apesar das temperaturas mais baixas o risco é grande. Vento forte com rajadas, humidades baixas no interior (e a baixar no litoral), índices de risco de incêndio relativamente altos devido à seca, etc.
> 
> Em algumas zonas voltam os três trintas nos próximos dias, mas por vezes bastam dois trintas...


Penso que estão reunidas condições para uma semana ainda mais difícil que a anterior, os avisos em vigor podem, e deverão ser novamente prolongados! 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (10 Set 2019 às 14:01)

SpiderVV disse:


> Mesmo hoje apesar das temperaturas mais baixas o risco é grande. Vento forte com rajadas, humidades baixas no interior (e a baixar no litoral), índices de risco de incêndio relativamente altos devido à seca, etc.
> 
> Em algumas zonas voltam os três trintas nos próximos dias, mas por vezes bastam dois trintas...



Diria que em algumas zonas vamos ter os quatro trintas:
Mais de *30* dias sem chover
Humidade relativa abaixo dos *30% *
Temperatura acima dos *30ºC*
Vento superior a* 30km/h*


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Set 2019 às 15:29)

MSantos disse:


> Diria que em algumas zonas vamos ter os quatro trintas:
> Mais de *30* dias sem chover
> Humidade relativa abaixo dos *30% *
> Temperatura acima dos *30ºC*
> Vento superior a* 30km/h*



Ouvi a bocado o MAI a falar no Jornal da uma, onde diz que os alertas muito provavelmente serão levantados hoje à meia-noite, porque nos próximos três dias , o nível de severidade vai baixar consideravelmente , e vão aproveitar para dar descanso a alguns operacionais , contudo vão se manter vigilantes


----------



## dASk (10 Set 2019 às 15:59)

O incêndio de Valongo parece-me bastante violento! A assinatura no radar do ipma é qualquer coisa!


----------



## Hawk (10 Set 2019 às 16:01)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Ouvi a bocado o MAI a falar no Jornal da uma, onde diz que os alertas muito provavelmente serão levantados hoje à meia-noite, porque nos próximos três dias , o nível de severidade vai baixar consideravelmente , e vão aproveitar para dar descanso a alguns operacionais , contudo vão se manter vigilantes



O que li é que pode ser baixado hoje às 23h59 para laranja e com possibilidade de ser reactivado na 5ªf.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Set 2019 às 16:12)

Hawk disse:


> O que li é que pode ser baixado hoje às 23h59 para laranja e com possibilidade de ser reactivado na 5ªf.



Confesso que não li nenhuma notícia sobre o assunto, apenas ouvi as declarações nas noticias à hora de almoço, se for assim é menos mal, contudo acho que deviam manter tudo como está, até de forma a dissuadir a população a praticar actos de risco!


----------



## c0ldPT (10 Set 2019 às 16:14)

Arde em Sobrado - Valongo pela terceira vez nos últimos dias 
Está enorme!​


----------



## Snifa (10 Set 2019 às 16:20)

Enorme coluna de fumo escuro a ENE do Porto, já tapa o sol.


----------



## Stinger (10 Set 2019 às 16:24)

Snifa disse:


> Enorme coluna de fumo escuro a ENE do Porto, já tapa o sol.


4 canadairs

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Set 2019 às 16:25)

O vento não está a ajudar!

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## dASk (10 Set 2019 às 16:27)

Contudo hoje não aparece nada nas ocorrências importantes! A assinatura no radar do incêndio de Valongo é absurda. Mas hoje só dá Rosa Grilo!!


----------



## MSantos (10 Set 2019 às 16:27)

Arde também em Quebradas, Alcoentre (Azambuja). Para já com 126 operacionais 33 viaturas e 3 meios aéreos.

Incêndios significativos também em Canas De Senhorim (Nelas) e em Alquerubim (Albergaria-a-velha).


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Set 2019 às 16:32)

Stinger disse:


> 4 canadairs
> 
> Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk



Serão Fire Boss, ou então dois Fire Boss e dois Canadair, o DECIR2019 só tem dois Canadair  O de Albergaria-A-Velha é reactivação do incêndio de dia 5 @MSantos


----------



## dASk (10 Set 2019 às 16:42)

Fumo do incêndio de Alcoentre a chegar à AML via NE.


----------



## jonas (10 Set 2019 às 16:58)

Daqui consigo ver o fumo do incêndio de Valongo. Com este vento não deve estar nada fácil.


----------



## dASk (10 Set 2019 às 17:14)

Entretanto o de Odemira agravou também e já é ocorência importante. 7 meio aéreos no TO.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Set 2019 às 17:22)

POSIT, Ocorrências consideradas importantes pela ANEPC

Valongo 2 frentes, 180 Op, 6 Ma´s , 2 grupos de reforço accionados .
Odemira 3 frentes , 107 Op, 7 Ma´s


----------



## Tonton (10 Set 2019 às 18:18)

Por aqui, é só uma faixa de fumo enorme ao fundo, no quadrante leste, do incêndio de Alcoentre, certamente...


----------



## dASk (10 Set 2019 às 18:48)

Só faltava esta agora... Monchique!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (10 Set 2019 às 19:08)

dASk disse:


> Só faltava esta agora... Monchique!!



Em conclusão.


----------



## huguh (10 Set 2019 às 19:22)

Neste momento:

2 frentes - Valongo, 200 operacionais, 4 meios aéreos
3 frentes - Odemira, 130op, 6 MA
2 frentes - Azambuja, 391op, 2 MA
Póvoa de Lanhoso, 137op, 1 MA
Foz Côa, 68op, 3 MA


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Set 2019 às 19:35)

Visto aqui de casa presumo que este incêndio fique dominado na próxima hora.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Stinger (10 Set 2019 às 19:42)

Vejo agora daqui uma coluna de fumo grande 

Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Set 2019 às 19:43)

Voltou a agravar bastante





Stinger disse:


> Vejo agora daqui uma coluna de fumo grande
> 
> Enviado do meu BLA-L29 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (10 Set 2019 às 19:49)

Odemira tem já menos uma frente.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Set 2019 às 19:58)

Por cá o céu está assim para Este! 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (10 Set 2019 às 20:23)

2 frentes - Valongo, 196 operacionais
2 frentes - Odemira, 141op
Mondim de Basto, 74op

Azambuja, Póvoa de Lanhoso e Foz Côa, dominados


----------



## Snifa (10 Set 2019 às 20:31)

Visível o clarão alaranjado do incêndio em Valongo, além de fumo bastante espesso a sair da zona.


----------



## dASk (10 Set 2019 às 20:33)

Anda alguém a querer complicar em Abrantes. Por sinal das poucas zonas q ainda estão intactas!


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Set 2019 às 20:37)

dASk disse:


> Anda alguém a querer complicar em Abrantes. Por sinal das poucas zonas q ainda estão intactas!



É já a 4ª ocorrencia só hoje, no concelho de Abrantes, aliás é uns dos concelhos que tem ardido praticamente todos os dias.
Eu até diria que existe ali um "triangulo", que parece estar marcado por alguma razão, são eles, Abrantes, Tomar e Rio Maior, isto só neste últimos dias.


----------



## Charlie Moreira (10 Set 2019 às 21:54)

Valongo 1 frente.
Vento acalmou bastante.

Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (10 Set 2019 às 22:18)

Charlie Moreira disse:


> Valongo 1 frente.
> Vento acalmou bastante.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-J500FN através do Tapatalk


Em resolução 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Tonton (11 Set 2019 às 09:49)

O de Odemira parece não ter fim...


----------



## dASk (11 Set 2019 às 13:48)

Grande coluna de fumo já visível a NE do incêndio de Alenquer que começou à pouco. Grandes incêndios tem havido naquelas zonas!


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Set 2019 às 14:51)

Incêndio junto à Coudelaria de Alter do Chão que já se vê daqui de casa... 101 operacionais.







Edit: Dominado com muito esforço, parecia que estava a ficar muito feio até que melhorou substancialmente.


----------



## jonas (11 Set 2019 às 16:17)

Visualizo o incêndio em Arouca que já tem quase 100 opr no seu combate. Coluna de fumo quase horizontal, devido ao vento.


----------



## huguh (11 Set 2019 às 16:20)

Santarém com 90 operacionais e Arouca com 157 operacionais e 6 meios aéreos


----------



## Cesar (11 Set 2019 às 17:25)

Por Aguiar da Beira tudo calmo apesar do vento, e algumas tentativas de provocar incêndios numa aldeia chamada Carapito, no fim de semana anterior.
Uma coisa que se verifica é os ataques musculados aos incêndios que começam, em relação aos anos anteriores.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Set 2019 às 18:01)

huguh disse:


> Santarém com 90 operacionais e Arouca com 157 operacionais e 6 meios aéreos



Só agora é que cheguei, e vi esse incendio em Vila Nova, Santarém, é mesmo aqui perto de mim, mas ainda, mas como estive fora toda a tarde, ainda não sei de nada.


----------



## huguh (11 Set 2019 às 18:06)

Neste momento ativos

Arouca, 201 operacionais e 6 meios aéreos
Celorico de Basto, 40op, 1ma
Loures, 80op, 1ma
Sátão, 133op, 5ma


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Set 2019 às 18:55)

Arouca em resolução, Sátão cresce com grande intensidade! Visto pelo radar do IPMA,ou SAT24 mostra bem isso  Incêndio nitidamente alimentado por vento de NE,  já conta no TO com 196 Op , 49 Veículos e 5 Ma´s.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Set 2019 às 20:01)

Já 310 Op em Sátão, e parece cada vez mais forte , este vai dar mesmo muito trabalho , zona Norte de Viseu não tem um grande incêndio à muitos anos 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Set 2019 às 20:41)

Vejo ao longe as rotativas dos bombeiros, e ainda antes de cair a noite vi, um pequeno reacendiemnto, talvez algum tronco de árvore.
De resto o rescaldo continua pela noite dentro, no incendio em Vila Nova, Santarém, estando ainda no TO, cerca de 40 op.


----------



## dahon (11 Set 2019 às 22:06)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Já 310 Op em Sátão, e parece cada vez mais forte , este vai dar mesmo muito trabalho , zona Norte de Viseu não tem um grande incêndio à muitos anos



Não só não tem incêndios como na direcção que se propaga, SO, é floresta continua até Viseu. E tendo em conta que o vento vai ganhar intensidade durante a noite de NE, eu diria que pode ser muito complicado.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (11 Set 2019 às 22:27)

dahon disse:


> Não só não tem incêndios como na direcção que se propaga, SO, é floresta continua até Viseu. E tendo em conta que o vento vai ganhar intensidade durante a noite de NE, eu diria que pode ser muito complicado.


Segundo fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro de  Viseu , o incêndio já só tem uma frente activa, e a mesma está a ceder aos meios 

https://expresso.pt/sociedade/2019-09-11-Incendio-no-Satao-mantem-uma-frente-ativa-mas-esta-a-ceder

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Set 2019 às 23:50)

Incêndio em Torre de Moncorvo com 3 frentes no POSIT.


----------



## huguh (12 Set 2019 às 00:34)

*Atualização*

*Celorico de Basto dominado*
3 frentes - *Torre de Moncorvo*, 134 operacionais
*Vale de Cambra*, 223op


----------



## huguh (12 Set 2019 às 01:36)

incêndio em Vale de cambra ameaçou casas mas segundo o comandante agora em direto na CMTV , já está em fase de resolução
mantém-se o de Torre de Moncorvo


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Set 2019 às 12:09)

Reativação em Odemira, num dia muito menos favorável que ontem...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Set 2019 às 12:22)

SpiderVV disse:


> Reativação em Odemira, num dia muito menos favorável que ontem...


Freixo de  Espada  À Cinta também reativou!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (12 Set 2019 às 12:57)

MSantos disse:


> Para já temos *28884 ha* ardidos como resultado de *8340 ocorrências*, está a ser um ano com bons resultados até ao momento. No entanto os próximos 10 a 15 dias serão críticos e irão por à prova a capacidade do dispositivo. Neste momento temos várias ocorrências ativas mas nenhuma mobiliza mais de 100 operacionais. As únicas que mobilizam mais 100 operacionais encontram-se em resolução e são em Tomar e Vila Nova de Paiva.



Os incêndios da última semana e meia têm feito com que a área ardida desse um "salto", segundo os dados do ICNF estamos agora com *35241 ha*, como resultado de *9621 ocorrências*. Vamos lá ver se é possível acabar a temporada abaixo dos 50mil ha, o que dadas as condições de secura já não seria assim tão mau.


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Set 2019 às 13:02)

Coluna de fumo bastante negra para Sul / SSE !


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Set 2019 às 13:13)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Coluna de fumo bastante negra para Sul / SSE !



Provavelmente do incêndio de Castro de Aire, dia de grande severidade no que toca a progressão de incêndios florestais!  Por cá já registo os 3 trintas na sua perfeita planitude, e vai acontecer em boa parte do país, com tendência para piorar ao longo do dia!

 https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISETBAL22


----------



## dvieira (12 Set 2019 às 13:14)

Odemira também reactivou. Hoje está um vento forte por vezes com rajadas aqui na minha zona e possivelmente noutras zonas do país também o que vem complicar muito no combate aos incêndios. Penso que esta temporada de mais 100 incêndios por dia só vem acabar se vier a chuva que está anunciada.


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Set 2019 às 13:25)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Provavelmente do incêndio de Castro de Aire, dia de grande severidade no que toca a progressão de incêndios florestais!  Por cá já registo os 3 trintas na sua perfeita planitude, e vai acontecer em boa parte do país, com tendência para piorar ao longo do dia!
> 
> https://www.wunderground.com/dashboard/pws/ISETBAL22





Julgo que seja um destes :
 Aveiro, Santa Maria Da Feira, São Miguel Do Souto E Mosteirô - Mosteirô 
 Aveiro, Ovar, Ovar, São João, Arada E São Vicente De Pereira Jusã - Ovar


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Set 2019 às 13:28)

Joaopaulo disse:


> Julgo que seja um destes :
> Aveiro, Santa Maria Da Feira, São Miguel Do Souto E Mosteirô - Mosteirô
> Aveiro, Ovar, Ovar, São João, Arada E São Vicente De Pereira Jusã - Ovar


Sim, será com certeza, até porque Castro de Aire já se encontra em resolução, mas qualquer um deles ainda tem poucos meios no TO 


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Set 2019 às 14:00)

Incêndio em Ponte de Sôr em zona relativamente perigosa, com povoamento misto com 108 operacionais e 2 meios aéreos.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Set 2019 às 14:16)

Já com 164 operacionais e 5 meios aéreos, sendo que vi o helicóptero de Portalegre a ir para lá há coisa de 10 minutos.


----------



## huguh (12 Set 2019 às 14:36)

Neste momento

Odemira, 116 operacionais, 5 meios aéreos
Montalegre, 69op, 4ma
Lourinhã, 101op, 1ma
Ovar, 72op, 2ma
Ponte de Sor, 170op, 5ma


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Set 2019 às 14:41)

Parece que foi causado por um comboio que causou a ignição de sete focos de incêndio diferentes. Três frentes.

https://odigital.pt/ponte-de-sor-in...comboio-ja-mobiliza-mais-de-100-operacionais/

Edit: Vejo colunas de bombeiros a vir de outras corporações do sul do distrito.


----------



## srr (12 Set 2019 às 14:59)

Fogo Ponte de Sôr

Já visível de Abrantes a Coluna Fumo.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (12 Set 2019 às 14:59)

Estou em Ovar e vê-se bem daqui o incêndio.



SpiderVV disse:


> Parece que foi causado por um comboio que causou a ignição de sete focos de incêndio diferentes. Três frentes.
> 
> https://odigital.pt/ponte-de-sor-in...comboio-ja-mobiliza-mais-de-100-operacionais/
> 
> Edit: Vejo colunas de bombeiros a vir de outras corporações do sul do distrito.



Como sabes que foi provocado por um comboio?


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Set 2019 às 15:02)

Incêndio de Ovar parece que piorou nos últimos 15minutos.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Set 2019 às 15:07)

Scan_Ferr disse:


> Estou em Ovar e vê-se bem daqui o incêndio.
> 
> 
> 
> Como sabes que foi provocado por um comboio?


Pela notícia no link que coloquei no post. Incêndios com muitos focos ao lado de uma linha de comboio parece-me causado pelo mesmo.

Poderá não ser, mas pessoalmente duvido. De qualquer forma pouco interessa, é um incêndio numa zona complicada que convém controlar rapidamente. Há uma zona agrícola entre a linha do comboio e o resto da floresta, se o conseguirem conter aí, melhor.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Set 2019 às 15:20)

Odemira em resolução novamente


----------



## mecre90 (12 Set 2019 às 15:35)

Enorme pirocumulo visível para sul de Tomar, a longa distância. Concerteza é o incêndio de Ponte de Sôr.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Set 2019 às 15:35)

Reforço musculadíssimo em Ponte de Sor com 261 operacionais e 7 meios aéreos. Devem ter sido chamados GRIF's de outros distritos.


----------



## huguh (12 Set 2019 às 15:40)

*Atualização*

Montalegre, 64op, 3ma
Lourinhã, 103op, 1ma
Ovar, 135op, 4ma
Ponte de Sor, 261op, 7ma


----------



## jcsmonteiro (12 Set 2019 às 15:40)

mecre90 disse:


> Enorme pirocumulo visível para sul de Tomar, a longa distância. Concerteza é o incêndio de Ponte de Sôr.


FOTOS?


----------



## mecre90 (12 Set 2019 às 16:04)

jcsmonteiro disse:


> FOTOS?


Não sei como se colocam. Mas pelo comportamento já tou na dúvida senão serão apenas nuvens. (tenho pouca amplitude visual onde me encontro)


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Set 2019 às 16:11)

Incêndio em mato perto do Bairro da Belavista na cidade de Setúbal conta com 48 Op, 12 Veículos e 1 Ma´s, contudo condicionado a nível de meios, dado que lavra mais dois incêndios muito perto deste, mas de menor dimensão!


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Set 2019 às 16:25)

Ponte de Sor dominado.


----------



## MSantos (12 Set 2019 às 16:30)

O incêndio em curso que mobiliza mais meios está a ocorrer em Válega (Ovar).


----------



## Scan_Ferr (12 Set 2019 às 16:45)

MSantos disse:


> O incêndio em curso que mobiliza mais meios está a ocorrer em Válega (Ovar).


Não percebo por que razão as autoridades dizem que é em Válega quando não é. Souto, Mosteirô, por aí.

EDIT: E daí talvez será. Creio ter começado no topo desta mancha florestal. Vê-se bem a coluna de fumo aqui do trabalho.


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Set 2019 às 16:52)

Incêndio na zona de Ovar. Foto tirada com o tlm a cerca de 25km :


----------



## Scan_Ferr (12 Set 2019 às 16:54)

Vista para o incêndio de Ovar.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Set 2019 às 17:44)

Reactivação do incêndio de Valongo  da noite passada!


----------



## huguh (12 Set 2019 às 17:53)

Reativação em Sátão também 
*
Atualização*

Sátão. 61 operacionais
Montalegre, 68op, 3ma
Valongo, 62op
Ovar, 208op, 8ma
Setúbal, 64op
Oliveira de Azeméis, 46op
Carrazeda de Ansiães, 46op, 1ma
Cinfães, 64op, 2ma
Tomar, 132op, 4ma


----------



## Devas (12 Set 2019 às 18:11)

Incêndio de Tomar vai dar muito trabalho... tenho informação de que começou com muita intensidade, muitas projecções (projecções com 400/500 metros),  zonas sem acesso, vento forte na zona... 2 frentes (uma das frentes com mais de 1 km em menos de uma hora) e há casas em perigo na aldeia de Pai Cabeça.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Set 2019 às 18:16)

Devas disse:


> Incêndio de Tomar vai dar muito trabalho... tenho informação de que começou com muita intensidade, muitas projecções (projecções com 400/500 metros),  zonas sem acesso, vento forte na zona... 2 frentes (uma das frentes com mais de 1 km em menos de uma hora) e há casas em perigo na aldeia de Pai Cabeça.



Daqui vejo essa mesma coluna de fumo do incendio de Tomar, e de facto não está com boa cara, vejo ainda outra coluna de fumo, no sentido oposto, provavelmente do de Azambuja.


----------



## huguh (12 Set 2019 às 18:21)

Sátão e Valongo já resolvidos
Ovar, Tomar e Azambuja complicados

Montalegre, 68op, 3ma
Ovar, 204op, 8ma
Setúbal, 87op
Carrazeda de Ansiães, 59op, 1ma
Azambuja, 191op, 4ma
Cinfães, 86op, 3ma
Tomar, 214op, 4ma
Moimenta da Beira, 94op, 1ma
Penacova, 52op, 2ma


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Set 2019 às 18:22)

13 Incêndios em curso neste momento, combatidos por 1086 Op, com o apoio de 283 Veículos e 26 Ma´s


----------



## Joaopaulo (12 Set 2019 às 18:33)

Ovar neste momento:






A1 cortada novamente nos dois sentidos devido a incêndio neste momento encontra-se cortada a #A1 entre o KM 258 e 275 nos dois sentidos.


----------



## Tonton (12 Set 2019 às 18:48)

Novo na Sertã / Várzea dos Cavaleiros, já com 99op, 2ma...


----------



## Devas (12 Set 2019 às 18:55)

Segundo o que consegui saber há boas notícias de Tomar... o incêndio começa a ceder ao ataque musculado que foi feito logo desde o início.


----------



## huguh (12 Set 2019 às 19:10)

Atualização 19h

Montalegre, 72op, 2ma
Ovar, 208op, 7ma
Carrazeda de Ansiães, 56op, 2ma
Azambuja, 232op, 2ma
Cinfães, 76op, 2ma
Tomar, 235op, 6ma


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Set 2019 às 19:19)

Devas disse:


> Segundo o que consegui saber há boas notícias de Tomar... o incêndio começa a ceder ao ataque musculado que foi feito logo desde o início.



Isso sim são boas notícias, pelo que vou vendo, a coluna de fumo está agora muito mais pequena, já quase que não se ve, isto em relação a 1 ou 2 horas atrás.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Set 2019 às 19:26)

Devas disse:


> Segundo o que consegui saber há boas notícias de Tomar... o incêndio começa a ceder ao ataque musculado que foi feito logo desde o início.


Já esta dominado 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (12 Set 2019 às 20:13)

O fumo do incêndio do Garcia de Horta já chegou à Charneca!!!


----------



## srr (12 Set 2019 às 20:53)

E de repente..duas ignicoes no distrito de Santarém


----------



## algarvio1980 (12 Set 2019 às 21:14)

*Incêndios: Portugal continental em situação de alerta entre sexta-feira e sábado*

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...situacao-de-alerta-entre-sexta-feira-e-sabado

Como hoje não tivesse reunidas as condições...


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Set 2019 às 21:16)

srr disse:


> E de repente..duas ignicoes no distrito de Santarém



E ambas as ignições já são em locais muitos conhecidos, pois tem ardido praticamente todas as semanas, eu diria até que este locais deveriam de estar sempre debaixo de olho, com vigilancia apertada.
Espero que os operacionais já no terreno consigam resolver a situação da melhor, dentro das suas possibilidades.


----------



## huguh (12 Set 2019 às 21:16)

*Atualização 21:15h*

Ovar, 338 operacionais
1 frente - Carrazeda de Ansiães, 80op
1 frente - Azambuja, 282op
2 frentes - Cinfães, 113op
Torres Novas, 53op


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Set 2019 às 00:29)

Ovar dominado e em fase de resolução.


----------



## huguh (13 Set 2019 às 00:34)

neste momento mantém-se apenas o de Cinfães, 157 operacionais e 2 frentes


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Set 2019 às 09:05)

Recebi agora a mensagem da PROCIV a alertar para o risco extremo de incêndio.


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## MSantos (13 Set 2019 às 09:24)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Recebi agora a mensagem da PROCIV a alertar para o risco extremo de incêndio.
> 
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Também já recebi! Esperemos que as coisas não se compliquem (muito)...


----------



## srr (13 Set 2019 às 10:02)

Estas SMS, podem ser um "Pau de dois bicos".

Para bom entendedor meia palavra basta!!!!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Set 2019 às 10:26)

srr disse:


> Estas SMS, podem ser um "Pau de dois bicos".
> 
> Para bom entendedor meia palavra basta!!!!


Entendendo o que queres dizer, mas para mim estes avisos continuam a fazer todo o sentido! Acredito que serão sempre maiores os prós que os contras, dado que a maioria das ignicões acontece de actos negligentes, e este tipo de alertas tende a dissuadir as pessoas de comportamentos de risco, ainda para mais em dias que se ouve na comunicação social que pode vir chuva no fim de semana 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Set 2019 às 11:12)

Cinfães dominado e em resolução.


----------



## jonas (13 Set 2019 às 14:03)

Incêndio aqui perto, em Gandra, já com alguma dimensão.


----------



## c0ldPT (13 Set 2019 às 14:28)

jonas disse:


> Incêndio aqui perto, em Gandra, já com alguma dimensão.


Confirmo. Arde numa zona florestal de poucos acessos se for onde penso ser. Pode-se complicar muito se não for já controlado, trata-se de uma colina com alguma altitude muito arborizada e sem acessos para veículos.


----------



## Tonton (13 Set 2019 às 14:32)

Uma série de ignições à volta da Lagoa de Óbidos...


----------



## huguh (13 Set 2019 às 14:46)

Paredes, 97 operacionais, 3 meios aéreos
Valpaços, 86op, 3 ma


----------



## tozequio (13 Set 2019 às 15:26)

c0ldPT disse:


> Confirmo. Arde numa zona florestal de poucos acessos se for onde penso ser. Pode-se complicar muito se não for já controlado, trata-se de uma colina com alguma altitude muito arborizada e sem acessos para veículos.


Vê-se muito bem a coluna de fumo a partir de Gaia.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Set 2019 às 15:33)

Incendio em Castelo Branco, Sertã, a mobilizar 163 op, 37 veiculos e 6 MA.


----------



## huguh (13 Set 2019 às 15:57)

Atualização 16h

Paredes, 129 operacionais, 2 meios aéreos
Valpaços, 102op, 2 ma
Sertã, 216op, 8 ma
Pombal, 64op, 2 ma


----------



## huguh (13 Set 2019 às 16:08)

*Paredes dominado*


----------



## MSantos (13 Set 2019 às 16:37)

Alguns incêndios complicados ainda em curso a esta hora potenciados pela lestada:

CASTELO BRANCO SERTÃ - 213 operacionais 52 viaturas 6 meios aéreos
VILA REAL VALPAÇOS - 142 operacionais 42 viaturas 3 meios aéreos
LEIRIA POMBAL - 97 operacionais 23 viaturas 4 meios aéreos


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Set 2019 às 17:22)

Reativação do incêndio de Sátão, mais uma vez... Valpaços entrou nas ocorrências significativas com 1 frente.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Set 2019 às 17:25)

Segundo a CMTV, a dar neste momento, a mostar que foi consumida uma casa pelas chamas de um incendio, em Valpaços, e também já foi evacuada pelo menos 1 aldeia.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Set 2019 às 17:27)

SpiderVV disse:


> Reativação do incêndio de Sátão, mais uma vez... Valpaços entrou nas ocorrências significativas com 1 frente.



A julgar pela imagens da CMTV , o IF de Valpaços tem pelo menos 2 frentes , e está completamente fora de controle!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Set 2019 às 17:28)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Segundo a CMTV, a dar neste momento, a mostar que foi consumida uma casa pelas chamas de um incendio, em Valpaços, e também já foi evacuada pelo menos 1 aldeia.



Sim, chamas literalmente dentro da aldeia, e 1 casa em chamas , mas a mesma era devoluta!


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Set 2019 às 17:30)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Sim, chamas literalmente dentro da aldeia, e 1 casa em chamas , mas a mesma era devoluta!



Do mal o menos, se estivesse habitada, aí o caso já seria bem mais complicada, o cenário está mesmo complicado.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Set 2019 às 17:38)

Tiraram o número de frentes do POSIT de Valpaços. Talvez porque tem mais ou um número indeterminado.


----------



## huguh (13 Set 2019 às 17:42)

Passaram agora aqui mais 2 aviões pareciam canadair, para norte, com certeza para o incêndio de valpaços


----------



## Hawk (13 Set 2019 às 17:55)

Se esta assinatura radar é do incêndio da Sertã, tem mau aspecto...


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Set 2019 às 17:55)

Incêndio da Sertã agravou-se bastante na última hora!


----------



## dASk (13 Set 2019 às 17:55)

Dá-me ideia que o da Sertã passou a fase do ataque musculado inicial. A julgar pela assinatura do radar do ipma não deve estar muito favorável!

Edit: SIm essa assinatura é mesmo do incêndio. Está agressivo!


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Set 2019 às 18:00)

*Aldeia evacuada e três casas destruídas por fogo em Valpaços *

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pais/1320810/aldeia-evacuada-e-tres-casas-destruidas-por-fogo-em-valpacos?utm_source=notification&utm_medium=push&utm_campaign=1320810


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Set 2019 às 18:14)

Quatro feridos na Sertã, um deles com gravidade, desconhece.se se civis, ou bombeiros!


----------



## huguh (13 Set 2019 às 18:26)

*Atualização 18:20h*

Valpaços, 227 operacionais, 6 meios aéreos
Sertã, 345op, 8 ma
Pombal, 146op, 2 ma
Santarém, 55op, 1 ma


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Set 2019 às 19:16)

Miranda do Corvo à cerca de 30 minutos!  Situação complicada a nível nacional, apesar de hoje existir menos ignicões , as que fugiram ao ataque inicial estão a tornar.se mais violentas, e complexas,   o que era presumível que viesse a acontecer dado as condições meteo!


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Set 2019 às 19:18)

Sete feridos na Sertã.

https://sicnoticias.pt/pais/2019-09-13-Seis-bombeiros-e-um-civil-feridos-no-combate-ao-fogo-na-Serta


----------



## huguh (13 Set 2019 às 19:26)

huguh disse:


> Passaram agora aqui mais 2 aviões pareciam canadair, para norte, com certeza para o incêndio de valpaços



eram mesmo para lá, já apareceram nas imagens da tvi24. De vez em quando vão se ouvindo meios aéreos a passar

Valpaços, 290 operacionais, 6 meios aéreos
Sertã, 393op, 9 ma
Arcos de Valdevez, 35op, 1 ma
Miranda do Corvo, 137op, 3 ma

Entretanto em Vinhais segundo o site da ANPC, 84 operacionais e 7 meios aéreos num incendio que começou às 18.41


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Set 2019 às 19:32)

Falei mesmo agora com o sitio onde tive hospedado na Lousã em Agosto, e disseram que o incêndio de Miranda do Corvo está com uma violência enorme!

Edit: Vai chuviscando por lá! O cenário era este à cerca de 10 minutos! Atmosfera muito instável, e tão favorável ao que esta a acontecer!


----------



## mecre90 (13 Set 2019 às 19:34)

Sertã com muito mau aspecto desde à 2 horas visto a partir dos arredores de Tomar


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Set 2019 às 19:37)

Reforço na Sertã com 466 operacionais, devem ter acionado mais GRIFs. As condições meteorológicas em termos de vento estão ainda menos favoráveis do que em alguns dos dias anteriores, existe também o comportamento errático do vento no interior devido à convecção em altitude vinda de Espanha... (virgas, etc.)


----------



## dASk (13 Set 2019 às 19:41)

Este dia faz lembrar o 17 de Junho de 2017!


----------



## huguh (13 Set 2019 às 19:45)

na Sertã, várias pilhas de uma fábrica de madeira estão a arder, agora na CMTV.. muito complicado

Forte reforço em quase todos os grandes incêndios

Valpaços, 334 operacionais, 3 meios aéreos
Sertã, 466op, 9 ma
Miranda do Corvo, 212op, 4 ma
Vinhais, 84op, 7 ma


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Set 2019 às 19:51)

Imagens impressionantes na CMTV na Sertã, chamas altas e descontroladas que ocupam todo o horizonte... Não minto que dá flashbacks de Pedrogão Grande simplesmente pelo estado de tempo e as imagens na TV.

Em Valongo a repórter nem consegue respirar.


----------



## mecre90 (13 Set 2019 às 19:56)

dASk disse:


> Este dia faz lembrar o 17 de Junho de 2017!




Estava para dizer o mesmo mas soava a mau agoiro. O céu está muito parecido, mistura de nuvens, chuviscos e fumo...


----------



## huguh (13 Set 2019 às 19:58)

impressionantes as imagens daquele video amador na cmtv do incendio da Sertã, que violência


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Set 2019 às 20:17)

mecre90 disse:


> Estava para dizer o mesmo mas soava a mau agoiro. O céu está muito parecido, mistura de nuvens, chuviscos e fumo...



Eu fico logo com o "coração nas mãos", como se costuma dizer, desde que recebi o alerta da PROCIV, por sms, logo ao inicio da manhã, pois já em outras altura foram dias bem complicados.


----------



## Nickname (13 Set 2019 às 20:17)

Bem me parecia ver fumo de um incêndio a Oeste, e confirma-se!!

Incêndio em Paradinha, muito perto da cidade:


----------



## huguh (13 Set 2019 às 20:36)

passaram agora na ponte da A24 uma coluna enorme de vários carros de bombeiros, talvez uns 10 ou mais
algum grupo de reforço que vai para Valpaços...


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Set 2019 às 20:40)

Consigo ver o clarão das chamas do incendio da Sertã, isto a quase 90 km de distancia, o que não é nada bom sinal.


----------



## huguh (13 Set 2019 às 21:06)

muitos meios nos 3 grandes incêndios

Valpaços, 365 operacionais
Sertã, 466op
Miranda do Corvo, 346op


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Set 2019 às 21:19)

Em direto agora na RTP3, era possível ver o parque de madeiras de uma empresa na Sertá, totalmente consumido pelas chamas, com vários metros de altura, isto numa extensão de 500 m de comprimento, uma verdadeira fornalha, segundo o jornalista, e estava ele a uma longa distancia.


----------



## srr (13 Set 2019 às 21:20)

De  ABRANTES, Pego ;

Vê-se a olho nu no céu o fogo da Sertã : Impressionante


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Set 2019 às 21:24)

srr disse:


> De  ABRANTES, Pego ;
> 
> Vê-se a olho nu no céu o fogo da Sertã : Impressionante



Eu vejo também o clarão das chamas, a quase 90 km, deve ser proveniente principalmete do parque de madeiras de uma empresa na Sertá, pois ve-se o clarão ao longo de uma faixa ainda grande.


----------



## huguh (13 Set 2019 às 21:42)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Em direto agora na RTP3, era possível ver o parque de madeiras de uma empresa na Sertá, totalmente consumido pelas chamas, com vários metros de altura, isto numa extensão de 500 m de comprimento, uma verdadeira fornalha, segundo o jornalista, e estava ele a uma longa distancia.



a CMTV esteve a filmar mesmo à entrada do parque por volta das 20h, têm ali bastante trabalho. o mais importante será evitar que o vento propague o incendio noutras direções.

já mais de 400 operacionais em Miranda do Corvo também


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Set 2019 às 21:48)

huguh disse:


> a CMTV esteve a filmar mesmo à entrada do parque por volta das 20h, têm ali bastante trabalho. o mais importante será evitar que o vento propague o incendio noutras direções.
> 
> já mais de 400 operacionais em Miranda do Corvo também



Pois aquilo, são centenas de toneladas de madeira empilhada em plena combustão, e não existe muito que se possa fazer, é deixar arder, até ir reduzindo o material, e controlar o fogo á distancia, até depois conseguirem fazer o rescaldo com o auxílio de máquinaria, ainda levar umas valentes horas ou dias pela frente.

"Quanto custará uma operação com 5 aviões, 2 helicópteros, 62 viaturas e 193 operacionais?

Que custos serão imputados a este casal ?"

Publicação retirada do facebook: Política Florestal em Portugal

*Casal detido por incêndio que ontem destruiu 40 hectares de floresta*

https://www.diariodaregiao.pt/ultim...EwTRjUSXWwbo66_WCDbi_SmbF2SFEsSOqfJMzP3GdiAyE

Eu diria assim por alto, que este mesmo casal mesmo que vivesse até aos 150 anos, secalhar não iriam ter dinheiro para pagar esta tão elevada dívida, de uns quantos milhares de euros, isto a não ser que lhe saísse o euromilhões. Já na passa quarta feira surgiu aqui um grande foco de incendio, em que foram preciso cerca de 100 operacionais para o controlar ao longo de quase 2 horas, e ardeu uma vasta área de mato, por uma vale, tendo como origem a negligencia, por parte de um tractorista, possivelmente devido a um corta-mato, pois agora toda a gente lembrou-se de cortar as ervas das vinhas para fazerem as vindimas.


----------



## srr (13 Set 2019 às 22:28)

De  ABRANTES, Pego ;

Vê-se ainda as 22H27 olho nu no céu o clara do  fogo da Sertã ,

Estou a +/-90 kms de distancia


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Set 2019 às 22:44)

Só cá faltava esta! Ignição em Oleiros ( Gambas) mas exatamente do lado oposto do incêndio de 2017, vales encaixados , e de muito difícil acesso, onde não falta combustível  

Edit: A ocorrência simplesmente desapareceu do site da ANEPC, tinha 47 Op e 12 Veículos no TO  Esperemos que tenha sido falso alarme 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (13 Set 2019 às 22:46)

Continuam a subir os números principalmente na Sertã e Miranda

Valpaços, 385 operacionais
Sertã, 584op
Miranda do Corvo, 503op


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Set 2019 às 23:40)

Acionadas GRIF's "morcego" para a ocorrência da Sertã, neste caso a GRIF 03 de Santarém que está designada desta forma.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (13 Set 2019 às 23:43)

SpiderVV disse:


> Acionadas GRIF's "morcego" para a ocorrência da Sertã, neste caso a GRIF 03 de Santarém que está designada desta forma.


Miranda do Corvo também tem uma GRIF especialista em combate nocturno, a O2 da Guarda .

Entretanto por cá  

Setúbal está em alerta vermelho por risco de incêndio, mas não consegue cumpri-lo!

https://www.sabado.pt/portugal/deta...-risco-de-incendio-mas-nao-consegue-cumpri-lo


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (14 Set 2019 às 00:06)

entretanto 2 incendios aqui nesta zona... Lamego e aqui numa freguesia da Régua

Valpaços, 383 operacionais
Sertã, 578op
Miranda do Corvo, 576op
Lamego, 47op
Beja, 51op
Peso da Régua, 50op


----------



## Duarte Sousa (14 Set 2019 às 00:20)

Incêndios em despacho neste momento.


----------



## AJB (14 Set 2019 às 00:34)

Tendencioso este ultimo comentario nao?!!
Estavamos mesmo preparados?


----------



## vitamos (14 Set 2019 às 00:51)

AJB disse:


> Tendencioso este ultimo comentario nao?!!
> Estavamos mesmo preparados?


Dispensam-se essas afirmações por agora


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Set 2019 às 00:51)

Impressionante as imagens da CMTV em directo de Miranda do Corvo , lamentavelmente a fazer lembrar o ano 2017! São neste momento 00.55h, estão em curso 27 incêndios rurais , combatidos por 2042 Op e 598 Veículos.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Set 2019 às 01:02)

As imagens da CMTV são completamente dantescas, sejam elas de Miranda ou da Sertã. O vento começa a voltar pelo interior, pelo que será uma noite complicada, já que não é previsto que o vento acalme muito mais...


----------



## MSantos (14 Set 2019 às 01:34)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Eu vejo também o clarão das chamas, a quase 90 km, deve ser proveniente principalmete do parque de madeiras de uma empresa na Sertá, pois ve-se o clarão ao longo de uma faixa ainda grande.



Vês o clarão desde Torres Novas?? 

Eu temia isto, que mais tarde ou mais cedo as coisas se descontrolassem por completo... Penso que foi agora. Espero que pelo menos não haja fatalidades a registar.


----------



## huguh (14 Set 2019 às 02:11)

Miranda do Corvo já passou a Sertã em nº de elementos. entretanto Beja e Peso da Régua tambem já sao ocorrencias Importantes.
2 da manhã e a noite promete ser longa para todos os que estão no terreno. Força

Valpaços, 414 operacionais
Sertã, 563op
Miranda do Corvo, 609op
Beja, 77op
Peso da Régua, 58op 
Fafe, 58op
Penafiel, 47op
Castro Daire, 56op
Paredes, 55op


----------



## david 6 (14 Set 2019 às 02:19)

tantos incêndios que surgiram em vários distritos agora entre +ou- a 1h e as 2h


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Set 2019 às 02:21)

Verdade, é isto que temos, eu bem disse que as notícias de que vinha ai chuva ia dar mau resultado! Acho que o dispositivo tem estado muitíssimo bem perante as condições meteo que temos tido, e com as continuação das mesmas era mais do que óbvio que algumas poderiam se transformar em incêndios muito violentos ,ontem e hoje a severidade era mesmo muito grande! Que corra tudo pelo melhor, e muita força a quem está no terreno a trabalhar em prol de nós todos!  A noite será longa, e o dia idem 




Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (14 Set 2019 às 08:58)

MSantos disse:


> Vês o clarão desde Torres Novas??
> 
> Eu temia isto, que mais tarde ou mais cedo as coisas se descontrolassem por completo... Penso que foi agora. Espero que pelo menos não haja fatalidades a registar.



Sim via bem o clãrão a partir de Torres Novas, isto ao inicio da noite, depois das 22 horas, via-se já com menos intensidade.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Set 2019 às 09:04)

Sertã dominado, Valpaços já o tinha sido durante a noite Contudo ainda estão activos 9 incêndios, combatidos por 1021 Op, 283 Veículos e 18 Ma´s.


Muitas imagens marcam o dia de ontem, mas estas imagens mostram bem a violência que os incêndios apresentavam ao final do dia, potenciados por uma atmosfera muito instável , e como já aqui foi dito , em certos momentos a fazer lembrar o dia 17 de Junho de 2017, felizmente sem as consequências desse dia!


----------



## Snifa (14 Set 2019 às 09:54)

Incêndio a norte do Porto, precisamente no local (ou lá perto) da zona da Faculdade de Desporto da Universidade do Porto onde ardeu na semana passada, já passaram os bombeiros e agora duas ambulâncias do INEM... A coluna é bastante larga de fumo acastanhado e cinzento.


----------



## Snifa (14 Set 2019 às 10:02)

Snifa disse:


> Incêndio a norte do Porto, precisamente no local (ou lá perto) da zona da Faculdade de Desporto da Universidade do Porto onde ardeu na semana passada, já passaram os bombeiros e agora duas ambulâncias do INEM... A coluna é bastante larga de fumo acastanhado e cinzento.



Confirma-se o local:






https://www.jn.pt/local/noticias/po...-ao-polo-universitario-do-porto-11300108.html


----------



## huguh (14 Set 2019 às 13:24)

o incendio aqui na Régua ainda continua mas não parece estar complicado

Atualização 

Miranda do Corvo, 654 operacionais, 12 meios aéreos
Peso da Régua, 46op, 1 ma
Cinfães, 51op
Fafe, 69op, 1 ma
Cabeceiras de Basto, 55op, 3 ma


----------



## huguh (14 Set 2019 às 15:53)

*Atualização 15:50h*

Miranda do Corvo, 620 operacionais, 12 meios aéreos
Cabeceiras de Basto, 59op, 2 ma
outro em Cabeceiras de Basto, 81op, 1 ma
Valpaços, 96op, 5 ma
Cascais, 84op , 2ma


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Set 2019 às 16:04)

huguh disse:


> *Atualização 15:50h*
> 
> Miranda do Corvo, 620 operacionais, 12 meios aéreos
> Cabeceiras de Basto, 59op, 2 ma
> ...



O do Zambujeiro, Cascais(Parque Natural Sintra Cascais) está practicamente controlado, vejo o bem do local onde me encontro.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Set 2019 às 17:09)

Miranda do Corvo em resolução 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## huguh (14 Set 2019 às 17:12)

os maiores incêndios que começaram ontem já estão todos em resolução 
Sobram

Cabeceiras de Basto, 91 operacionais, 2 meios aéreos
Vizela, 42op
Barcelos, 47op, 1 ma
Pombal, 93op, 2 ma


----------



## huguh (15 Set 2019 às 14:16)

passou agora aqui o helicoptero
mais um incendio aqui em Moura Morta, felizmente já controlado


----------



## Pedro1993 (15 Set 2019 às 15:57)

Incendio em São Vicente do Paúl, Santarém, conta com 77 operacionais e 19 veiculos, pelo aspecto da coluna de fumo parece-me estar a ceder ao meios de combate.

Edit:16:32- Já extinto.


----------



## Tonton (15 Set 2019 às 17:39)

Muito fumo por aqui, do incêndio de Tala, provavelmente...


----------



## Gerofil (26 Set 2019 às 15:34)

Estremoz: passou por aqui (14h50) o que penso que seja o avião que anda a detectar os incêndios... seguiu para norte a uma altitude acima do solo bastante baixa.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Set 2019 às 20:34)

De acordo com familiares também passou por Portalegre.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (26 Set 2019 às 21:39)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: passou por aqui (14h50) o que penso que seja o avião que anda a detectar os incêndios... seguiu para norte a uma altitude acima do solo bastante baixa.





SpiderVV disse:


> De acordo com familiares também passou por Portalegre.



Não será um Boeing E-3 Sentry? Estão 2 desses baseados temporariamente em Beja, no exercício Real Thaw.

Acho que não faz sentido andarem a fazer reconhecimento aéreo visto que nem estamos em estado de alerta.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Set 2019 às 00:02)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Não será um Boeing E-3 Sentry? Estão 2 desses baseados temporariamente em Beja, no exercício Real Thaw.



Não senhor 

Eu já vi este avião mais vezes aqui sobre o Alentejo... voa sempre baixo e a uma velocidade reduzida, mas não tive tempo de o fotografar; é grande e de cor verde escuro. A realizarem voos de treino, digo eu...


----------



## ruijacome (27 Set 2019 às 00:23)

Gerofil disse:


> Não senhor
> 
> Eu já vi este avião mais vezes aqui sobre o Alentejo... voa sempre baixo e a uma velocidade reduzida, mas não tive tempo de o fotografar; é grande e de cor verde escuro. A realizarem voos de treino, digo eu...



Não era nenhum avião do DECIR 2019.. Não tem havido risco de incêndio que justifique, voos de vigilancia e/ou monitorização


----------



## Gerofil (27 Set 2019 às 16:27)

Deve ser este exercício Real Thaw 2019

Mas já vi esse avião a voar no Alentejo noutras ocasiões...


----------



## Scan_Ferr (27 Set 2019 às 20:51)

Gerofil disse:


> Deve ser este exercício Real Thaw 2019
> 
> Mas já vi esse avião a voar no Alentejo noutras ocasiões...


Devido à base de Beja, digo que deve ser normal.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (30 Set 2019 às 10:19)

*Governo prolonga período crítico de incêndios *
Era espectável que terminasse esta segunda-feira a época mais crítica de incêndios, sendo que se previa inclusive uma redução de meios na primeira metade do mês de outubro. Porém, o Governo decidiu prorrogar este período até dia 10 de outubro. 

https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pais/1330182/governo-prolonga-periodo-critico-de-incendios?utm_source=notification&utm_medium=push&utm_campaign=1330182


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Set 2019 às 10:56)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> *Governo prolonga período crítico de incêndios *
> Era espectável que terminasse esta segunda-feira a época mais crítica de incêndios, sendo que se previa inclusive uma redução de meios na primeira metade do mês de outubro. Porém, o Governo decidiu prorrogar este período até dia 10 de outubro.
> 
> https://www.noticiasaominuto.com/pais/1330182/governo-prolonga-periodo-critico-de-incendios?utm_source=notification&utm_medium=push&utm_campaign=1330182



Uma boa decisão, pois já algumas pessoas já tinham efectuado queimas, e outras tantas já andavam "doidas" a perguntarem a partir de quando é que poderiam queimar.
Até dia 10, isto se entretanto a chuva regressar, porque se não o mais certo é irem alargando o prazo, de 15 em 15 dias.


----------



## AJB (30 Set 2019 às 13:48)

O periodo critico deveria ser em função do estado de seca meteorológica e secura dos combustiveis.
Não faz nenhum sentido prolongar o periodo critico no Entre Douro e Mondego (por exemplo)


----------



## MSantos (1 Out 2019 às 15:37)

Incêndio a mobilizar bastantes meios aqui no concelho de Coruche, para já 107 operacionais 27 viaturas e 3 meios aéreos. Embora o incêndio esteja relativamente perto da zona industrial não tenho visibilidade para o local. O que me chamou a atenção foram as várias sirenes das viaturas que se dirigem para o incêndio.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (1 Out 2019 às 15:39)

O incêndio e nas onzenas que fica a sul do Couço, parece complicado


----------



## Pedro1993 (1 Out 2019 às 15:43)

MSantos disse:


> Incêndio a mobilizar bastantes meios aqui no concelho de Coruche, para já 107 operacionais 27 viaturas e 3 meios aéreos. Embora o incêndio esteja relativamente perto da zona industrial não tenho visibilidade para o local. O que me chamou a atenção foram as várias sirenes das viaturas que se dirigem para o incêndio.



Os materiais combustíveis voltaram a ficar muito secos, é preciso muito cuidado novamente, o vento moderado em nada ajuda no combate.
Temos neste momento 3 incendios já consideráveis no país, cada um deles a envolver quase ou na totalidade cerca de 100 operacionais, são eles no distrito de Vila Real, em Faro, e Santarém.


----------



## MSantos (1 Out 2019 às 15:48)

Bairro meteorológico disse:


> O incêndio e nas onzenas que fica a sul do Couço, parece complicado



Pelo grafismo do Fogos.pt parecia mais perto do que é na realidade, daqui não vejo nada.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Out 2019 às 16:02)

Incendio em Tomar, Pai de Aviz, conta já 67 operacionais, 14 veiculos e 6 MA.

*TOMAR – Última hora. Há (mais um) incêndio em Pai de Aviz. Bombeiros chamados ao local pelo terceiro dia seguido… e pela mesma hora*

https://radiohertz.pt/tomar-ultima-...fsDFsuQTXD_T0GjUS0AkJ-eDWb_eFYXbwr41JD9ap3k_k

Parece que existe alguém que não está contente com a intervenção dos bombeiros em apagar o incendio, esta localidade, já lhe perdi a conta ás vezes qie surgiram ocorrencia até ao momento.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (9 Out 2019 às 16:15)

Incêndio em mato em Belas (Sintra) bem visível de Alvalade, grande pluma de fumo. A nortada não está a ajudar em nada.


----------



## dASk (9 Out 2019 às 16:15)

Enorme incêndio em Belas neste momento, bastante visível da margem sul do Tejo.


----------



## Tonton (9 Out 2019 às 16:34)

dASk disse:


> Enorme incêndio em Belas neste momento, bastante visível da margem sul do Tejo.



Então aqui em Massamá, até escurece...

O incêndio é na zona da Carregueira, mais uma vez...


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Out 2019 às 16:36)

dASk disse:


> Enorme incêndio em Belas neste momento, bastante visível da margem sul do Tejo.



Estão no combate 118 operacionais, 30 veiculos e 4 MA.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Out 2019 às 16:42)

Há uns anos era uma zona constantemente fustigada , na altura até se falava em especulação imobiliária,  este ano voltou à tona , e já vai no 3ª se não estou enganado!


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Out 2019 às 16:47)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Há uns anos era uma zona constantemente fustigada , na altura até se falava em especulação imobiliária,  este ano voltou à tona , e já vai no 3ª se não estou enganado!



Está também outro incendio no distrito de Castelo Branco, quase com 100 operacionais.
Acabo de ver agora mesmo a passar o heli pessado do tipo Kamov, da ANPC, deve de ir em deslocação para algum foco de incendio, talvez do de Lisboa, pois ele seguia nessa direcção.


----------



## Tonton (9 Out 2019 às 16:47)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Estão no combate 118 operacionais, 30 veiculos e 4 MA.



163 Operacionais, 42 veículos e 4 MA.

Com a ventania, está mesmo difícil...


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Out 2019 às 16:52)

Tonton disse:


> 163 Operacionais, 42 veículos e 4 MA.
> 
> Com a ventania, está mesmo difícil...



Pois o vento em nada ajuda, e para esta época do ano, não deixa de ser já uma ocorrencia importante, só olhando para os meios já envolvidos no combate.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Out 2019 às 17:16)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Pois o vento em nada ajuda, e para esta época do ano, não deixa de ser já uma ocorrencia importante, só olhando para os meios já envolvidos no combate.



Hoje era espectável que alguma situação mais complicada pudesse surgir, dado as condições meteo previstas, durante a madrugada o vento rodará para ENE   Neste momento já 232 Op, 63 Veículos e 5 Ma´s.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Out 2019 às 17:29)

Incêndio em Belas já bem visível no SAT24 .







Edit: Segundo o vereador da protecção civil de Sintra, o combate está a decorrer de forma favorável , e quase dominado *Directo CMTV*


----------



## huguh (9 Out 2019 às 18:12)

340 operacionais e 5 meios aéreos
muitas projeções, segundo a cmtv estão a ser evacuadas algumas casas


----------



## SpiderVV (9 Out 2019 às 18:31)

Também 197 operacionais em Castelo Branco. Dia  muito, muito seco.


----------



## JCARL (9 Out 2019 às 18:55)

É bem vísivel a nuvem de fumo pela câmara da Beachcam da Praia de S. João da Caparica
https://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/costa-da-caparica-sao-joao/


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Out 2019 às 19:37)

Não esperava ainda ver esta coluna de fumo bem visível de Sesimbra (Santana)quando saísse do trabalho, pensei que tivesse sido dominado! Afinal o Sr.Vereador precipitou-se 

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Out 2019 às 19:38)

O heli que está sediado, em Ferreira do Zezere, esteve toda a tarde a operar no incendio de Belas, regressou agora á base por volta das 18:30.
O incendio de Castelo Branco está já em fase de resolução.


----------



## huguh (9 Out 2019 às 19:45)

já estará nos 400 operacionais segundo a cmtv o incendio em Belas.
50 pessoas evacuadas


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Out 2019 às 19:49)

huguh disse:


> já estará nos 400 operacionais segundo a cmtv o incendio em Belas.
> 50 pessoas evacuadas



Não sei por que razão, é que essa ocorrencia, deixou de aparecer na página da Prociv, seria bom que com o cair da noite as chamas cedam aos meios de combate que estão no TO.


----------



## dASk (9 Out 2019 às 19:49)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> Não esperava ainda ver esta coluna de fumo bem visível de Sesimbra (Santana)quando saísse do trabalho, pensei que tivesse sido dominado! Afinal o Sr.Vereador precipitou-se
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Sinceramente quando ouvi esse senhor a falar em directo vi logo que ia meter a pata na poça! Com tanta secura de combustíveis e o vento acima de 70km/h ninguém pode avançar com previsões destas. Prova que não percebe nada do que diz e isso preocupa.


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Out 2019 às 20:12)

90% do incêndio de Belas dominado!
5 feridos


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Out 2019 às 20:21)

dASk disse:


> Sinceramente quando ouvi esse senhor a falar em directo vi logo que ia meter a pata na poça! Com tanta secura de combustíveis e o vento acima de 70km/h ninguém pode avançar com previsões destas. Prova que não percebe nada do que diz e isso preocupa.



Eu na altura também torci o nariz, contudo dei o benefício da dúvida a quem está no terreno! Mas agora sim, parece que o incêndio está perto de ser dominado 


Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Out 2019 às 20:36)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (9 Out 2019 às 21:10)

Belas, Sintra em resolução.

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (9 Out 2019 às 21:33)

Hoje, dois anos depois, esta pequena área do pInhal de Leiria, voltou a arder, os combustíves acumulados ainda são poucos, daí o rápido combate.


----------



## ruijacome (11 Out 2019 às 01:41)

Pedro1993 disse:


> O heli que está sediado, em Ferreira do Zezere, esteve toda a tarde a operar no incendio de Belas, regressou agora á base por volta das 18:30.
> O incendio de Castelo Branco está já em fase de resolução.



Não esteve bem toda a tarde  .. O HOTEL 02, foi accionado cerca das 16h20, tendo chegado perto das 17h00 ao teatro de operações, operou pouco mais de 1 hora, devido ao por do sol   Demorou 40 minutos para cada lado em "Transito" 

A parelha de Fireboss era suposto fazer scooping em Paço D'arcos, mas a ondulação e o vento não o permitiu, o que os fez deslocaram-se para a "protecção" do estuário do Rio Tejo.


----------



## MSantos (11 Out 2019 às 10:10)

ruijacome disse:


> Não esteve bem toda a tarde  .. O HOTEL 02, foi accionado cerca das 16h20, tendo chegado perto das 17h00 ao teatro de operações, operou pouco mais de 1 hora, devido ao por do sol   Demorou 40 minutos para cada lado em "Transito"
> 
> A parelha de Fireboss era suposto fazer scooping em Paço D'arcos, mas a ondulação e o vento não o permitiu, o que os fez deslocaram-se para a "protecção" do estuário do Rio Tejo.



Os Fireboss estão sediados em Ponte de Sor certo? Pareceu-me que os vi passar aqui sobre o Ribatejo ao final da tarde, provavelmente de regresso à base.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Out 2019 às 13:13)

ruijacome disse:


> Não esteve bem toda a tarde  .. O HOTEL 02, foi accionado cerca das 16h20, tendo chegado perto das 17h00 ao teatro de operações, operou pouco mais de 1 hora, devido ao por do sol   Demorou 40 minutos para cada lado em "Transito"
> 
> A parelha de Fireboss era suposto fazer scooping em Paço D'arcos, mas a ondulação e o vento não o permitiu, o que os fez deslocaram-se para a "protecção" do estuário do Rio Tejo.



Sim, foi isso mesmo, eu é que não me expliqui da melhor forma.
Só um apontamento o heli pesado vai com o balde pendurado durante toda a viagem, o que faz certamente com que perca também alguma velocidade, os helis ligeiros tem aquele cesto onde guardam o balde e as ferramentas de sapador.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Out 2019 às 16:26)

Incendio em São Tiago do Cacém, mobiliza já 94 operacionais, 25 veiculos e 6 MA.
Acabou de passar agora o heli ligeiro sediado em Pernes, vindo de um foco de incendio de Vila Nova da Barquinha, que está em conclusão.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (12 Out 2019 às 16:31)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Incendio em São Tiago do Cacém, mobiliza já 94 operacionais, 25 veiculos e 6 MA.
> Acabou de passar agora o heli ligeiro sediado em Pernes, vindo de um foco de incendio de Vila Nova da Barquinha, que está em conclusão.


É um reacendimento do incêndio de dia 10, pelos vistos reativou com força  Ignicões que possam surgir em algumas zonas do país nas próximas 2 a 3 horas podem vir a dar muito trabalho, dado que será as horas de maior intensidade do vento!

Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Out 2019 às 17:44)

Ricardo Carvalho disse:


> É um reacendimento do incêndio de dia 10, pelos vistos reativou com força  Ignicões que possam surgir em algumas zonas do país nas próximas 2 a 3 horas podem vir a dar muito trabalho, dado que será as horas de maior intensidade do vento!
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk



Continuam a surgir mais algumas ingnições que poderão ser tornar bem pergosas com o vento que se faz sentir.
Os dois focos de incendio que mobilizam mais operacionais, são o de Mafra, São Tiago do Cacém.


----------



## algarvio1980 (29 Out 2019 às 23:18)

Esta manhã, deflagrou um incêndio no concelho de São Brás de Alportel em Corte, teve no combate 50 operacionais, 11 veículos e 2 meios aéreos.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Nov 2019 às 10:14)

*Leste da Austrália ameaçado por "inferno" de fogo*

Mais incêndios, alerta e prontidão máxima. Milhões de pessoas preparam-se para um inferno de fogo em dois estados australianos. Sidney está no caminho das chamas que se prevê serem alimentadas por condições "catastróficas", de acordo com as autoridades - temperaturas muito elevadas, ambiente seco e ventos fortes.
Em Nova Gales do Sul, o número de incêndios eleva-se a mais de 70, dos quais 7 estão classificados como de emergência. O comando de combate aos incêndios tem uma prioridade: as zonas urbanas. "Estamos a concentrarmo-nos nas áreas urbanas, as franjas urbanas onde a zona rural se transforma em áreas citadinas, que é o que mais preocupa as pessoas. Todos os nossos bombeiros têm treinos reforçados de risco, preparados... preparados para se mobilizarem e responderem a alertas de novos incêndios", explica o comissário para os Incêndios e salvamentos da Nova Gales do Sul, Paul Baxter.
Pelo menos três mil bombeiros apoiados por 60 aeronaves enfrentam fogo numa franja de 1000 mil quilómetros na costa leste. A grande preocupação são as vidas humanas. Pelo menos 3 pessoas morreram e há desaparecidos, mas espera-se o pior. 200 bombeiros ficaram feridos e mais de 200 habitações foram destruídas. As autoridades aconselham os cidadãos que não conseguiram fugir a encontrar abrigo.
A vida selvagem é a mais vulnerável. Na Nova Gales do Sul estima-se que 350 coalas morreram numa reserva. Muitos outros são recuperados no hospital de Coalas Port Macquarie. "Os pequenos Coalas que entram aqui foram gravemente queimados e estão todos muito chamuscados. Por isso, em vez de terem aquela linda cor, estão castanhos com o pelo como que frito, tal como o cabelo humano queimado", afirma a presidente do hospital, Sue Ashton.
Naquela que é uma das piores épocas de incêndios em décadas num país habituado a fogos de verão, a Austrália tem em curso um aceso de debate sobre alterações climáticas.


*EuroNews*


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Nov 2019 às 13:24)

Gerofil disse:


> *Leste da Austrália ameaçado por "inferno" de fogo*
> 
> Mais incêndios, alerta e prontidão máxima. Milhões de pessoas preparam-se para um inferno de fogo em dois estados australianos. Sidney está no caminho das chamas que se prevê serem alimentadas por condições "catastróficas", de acordo com as autoridades - temperaturas muito elevadas, ambiente seco e ventos fortes.
> Em Nova Gales do Sul, o número de incêndios eleva-se a mais de 70, dos quais 7 estão classificados como de emergência. O comando de combate aos incêndios tem uma prioridade: as zonas urbanas. "Estamos a concentrarmo-nos nas áreas urbanas, as franjas urbanas onde a zona rural se transforma em áreas citadinas, que é o que mais preocupa as pessoas. Todos os nossos bombeiros têm treinos reforçados de risco, preparados... preparados para se mobilizarem e responderem a alertas de novos incêndios", explica o comissário para os Incêndios e salvamentos da Nova Gales do Sul, Paul Baxter.
> ...



Ainda ontem, estava a dar uma reportagem nas notícias, em que mostrava bem um veículo de combate a incendios, a atravessar um "mar de chamas,", por entre troncos de árvores todas incandescentes, era um cenário que metia medo, quanto mais arriscar a vida.


----------



## Hawk (12 Nov 2019 às 15:37)

Fotos (Rui Sousa) do combate ao incêndio no Pico da Cruz, em zona urbana do Funchal, tiradas na tarde de Domingo.







O abastecimento para combater o fogo foi feito no mar:


Com calor e sem chuva e uma das últimas missões do meio aéreo que acaba o serviço dia 15 de Novembro.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Nov 2019 às 16:05)

Hawk disse:


> Fotos (Rui Sousa) do combate ao incêndio no Pico da Cruz, em zona urbana do Funchal, tiradas na tarde de Domingo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pois em caso de falta de pontos de água doce neste caso, tem de ser mesmo combatido com água salgada, e numa ilha como é o caso da Madeira, não deve de existir muitos pontos, a não ser em locais específicos como piscinas, ou reservatórios próprios para o abastecimento.


----------



## slbgdt (12 Nov 2019 às 17:05)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Ainda ontem, estava a dar uma reportagem nas notícias, em que mostrava bem um veículo de combate a incendios, a atravessar um "mar de chamas,", por entre troncos de árvores todas incandescentes, era um cenário que metia medo, quanto mais arriscar a vida.


----------

